# Laptop overclocking adventures



## theonetruewill (Feb 18, 2007)

*The Definitive Guide to Overclocking Laptops*​
*Well I have a laptop and am sure that quite a few of you guys have one too. So I propose a Laptop OC record and primarily advice database. Due to these being laptops anyone with even a low OC is welcome as a post. 


The guides contained here for overclocking the CPU can also be applied to people who have a limited BIOS that does not allow them to overclock - I do not take any responsibility for any damage you may inflict on your hardware by following any of these methods


Current Elite Laptop Overclockers:
theonetruewill - Pentium M750 1.86GHz @ 2.25GHz - X600se mobility Radeon 358/276 @ 477/318 - 33.110 SuperPiXS 1M
kwchang007 - X1400 mobility 
Tyrael - X1450 mobility Radeon 400/350 @ 520/486
acousticlemur - Pentium M740 1.73GHz @ 2.31GHz
pmrdij - 
WarlordOne - Pentium M725 1.60GHz @ 2.40GHz *Pin-Modder* - 34.437 SuperPiXS 1M
Hello_Moto - Pentium M750 1.86GHz @ 2.33GHz - 37.XXX SuperPi 1M 

Currently pending for updates and info on the selected few.


If someone in this thread helps you- thank them! There's even a button to show your appreciation

If you would like to post your overclocks and boast about them please note the following:
Stable Oc's only please.
EDIT: 3dmark03/05/06 score for proof. Or Orthos tested for over 4 hours.
A CPU-Z screenshot is also needed for validation.
Any case/internals modding welcome*

*This thread will also mainly involve information sharing about overclocking & tweaking Laptops in general; so don't worry if you don't want to risk frying your cpu! Also any general or specific questions/discussions about laptops can be posted here.*

*USE ATi TOOL 0.24 WHEN OVERCLOCKING LAPTOP GRAPHICS CARDS - 0.26 OFTEN FAILS TO CORRECTLY IDENTIFY THE CARD/CLOCKS* _For further information/problem solving about video card overclocking, see end guide by twisterdark_
*
Need to unlock your Dell video card so you can overclock it? --->**look no further*

*Overclocking Tools:*
*CPUFSB*_ Basic FSB changer. Use this to overclock your Laptop._
*SoftFSB 1.7* _-A substandard FSB changer - I'm not fond of it. Use this to overclock your Laptop._
*SpeedSwitchXP* _-A tool to disable Speedstep on Intel processors._
*Clockgen* _-The most user-friendly overclocking tool._ *Recommended*
*CPUMSR* _-A utility that can alter a lot of processor options._ !Use with caution!
*CPU-Z* _-Displays useful Computer Identification information._ *Recommended*
*Notebook Hardware Controls (NHC)* _-Best multipurpose program for Laptops. _*Recommended*
*Systool* (Alpha release) _-An early alpha release prone to crashing._
*ATiTool 0.24* _-The preferred tool for overclocking Laptop graphics cards. _*Recommended*
*ATiTool 0.26* _-A newer but more troublesome version of ATiTool._
*Rightmark Clock Utility* _-Useful Processor throttling and Speedstep controller_
*SetFSB* - _Great FSB Changer- Pick the right one for your chipset!_*Recommended*
*CPUHEAT* - _Made by the same company as CPUMSR. Seems to be an AMD overclocking utility so I'm afraid I can't try this one._
*I8kfangui* - _Fan control for DELL laptops_
*SpeedSwitchXP* - _From the makers of I8kfangui, comes a very useful CPU frequency tool._
*ATi Tray Tools* _- The alternative to ATi Tool; just as easy to use._*Recommended*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*A Quick Guide to Clockgen*



First get Notebook Hardware controls and in the CPU speed tab set at Max performance when on AC power. Leave it as normal for when you're on battery power and don't oc when on battery power or your system is more likely to crash. This is due to more power fluctuations when on battery power and could result in crashes and BSOD's - and as we don't currently have voltage control as standard on laptop motherboards voltage limit is our enemy.

Then with clockgen find your pll and select it.
There are only two ways to find out your pll generator once of them can void your warranty, and the other is time consuming. The latter is probably more preferable.

1. Open up your laptop, find it on the motherboard and then look at what it says it is. I don't advise this.

2. The other option is not for most people as it can void warranties, so instead you can just try with every pll generator in clockgen, until you get the correct one. Via trial and error

Right to do this accurately you'll need to open clockgen and do these exact instructions.
> Go to pll setup
> Then tick the box named "ignore GSB/PCI"
>Now select the first pll generator and then click read clocks.
> Open pll control and see if it reads 1862 (or very close, and I mean very close) EDIT: whatever your clock speed is supposed to be)
> If it does great go to step 3.
> If it doesn't, change the pll generator and click read clocks again. Check the Pll control cpu speed. and continue if necessary down the list.
> If noe of them seem to work, do them all again (ps some crash your computer, don't worry just reboot.)
> If none of them work again, you can go to systool but this is harder, reply to me if you want to know how to do this.

3. Right first you need Notebook Hardware Control With this you need to set your cpu to Max performance. This removes the Intel speedstep function that slows down your cpu to save battery life. But its not necessary when you're connected to the power plug.
Next trun up the Hard drive performance and noise level up to the highest it can go (performance and number wise). Then download orthos, this will test the stability.
Right now increase your cpu speed by about 100Mhz using the "pll control" slider in clockgen. Then do a stability test in orthos for about 30mins. The go to another 100Mhz and another 30mins, etc. after you reach your limit increase by smaller amounts. Then finally test for about 4 hours.
As soon you get an error in orthos or your computer crashes (BSOD) its too high so lower it to the previous good one and test orthos on that speed for about 2 hours. If no error, then great! if not then lower and repeat.

Notes: 
Never set the clocks to appear at startup, just do it before each time you want a performance boost (ie gaming) Also Notebook Hardware controls (NHC) has a great feature to show the temperatures of your cpu and HDD. Don't lt the CPU ever go above 80 in my opinion. It shouldn't really be above 60 celcius most of the time. (Mine runs at 40-50) Also overclocking using clockgen increases the RAM also, thus further speeding up your PC!!!
k if you want to go down the systool route its risky.
Systool crashes A LOT! because its an early release, so if your computer crashes mulitple times just restart.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*If the above fails try systool:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*METHOD 2* - Systool - Crash

Install Systool then run it, and go to;

a) Hardware monitoring > CPU overclocking.
b) Now you need to do the same thing as you did with clockgen. Go thorugh all of the pll's until you get the right one. There are two ways you can know if you have found it. Firstly systool will say " clock generator detected." However DON'T ASSUME THIS IS THE TRUTH! You will get a lot of false positives, so you also have to look at what clock readings it will give you. If you have set the Notebook Hardware controls to Max Performance (I should not have to keep reminding you!) for CPU speed. This is  *1860MHz* approximately with the example cpu.
c) If it does say the correct speed, great. You can then try and move the fsb slider. Now only do this by small bits at a time, as otherwise you are going to crash your pc instantly and maybe even monumentally!
d) If this is successful, then do the same as in METHOD 1 with clockgen when increasing speed and testing for stability. For your information I can achieve a relatively stable overclock to about 2250. But I don't like to go to the limits in a laptop, so I am at 2200 most of the time.


Notes: 
Systool is an early alpha release and will crash/freeze regularly. This may be frustrating but it is still a very powerful program.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*METHOD 3* - CPUFSB - The Long Way Round

Install CPUFSB - this requires a restart as it installs a driver just as with ATiTool. Note this program is not free but can be used as an unregistered version.

a) Run the program and prepare for a long ride.

EITHER b) Select you motherboard manufacturer and model (find model in CPU-Z 'Mainboard' tab) and then click "Get PLL output." If it is selected correctly, you will be able to select #
  OR   c) If it does say the correct speed, great. You can then try and move the fsb slider. Now only do this by small bits at a time, as otherwise you are going to crash your pc instantly and maybe even monumentally!

d) If this is successful, then do the same as in METHOD 1 with clockgen when increasing speed and testing for stability. For your information I can achieve a relatively stable overclock to about 2250. But I don't like to go to the limits in a laptop, so I am at 2200 most of the time.


Notes: 
This program can taker a long time, and it still might not yield results. However if this doesn't work for you, I'm beginning to run out of suggestions.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*METHOD 4* - SoftFSB 1.7 - Trial and Error

Run the program after placing it in a folder, it creates a lot of files. Then press the 'Y' key three times in conjunction with instructions from within the MSDOS Prompt.
I believe this is all to do with how it mages to alter the FSB speed via the pll generator, but I can't work out quite how it does it yet.

a) Now run the created program (It has a SoftFSB 1.7 icon). It will either detect you motherboard instantly or fail to. if the latter is the case select it yourself, from the drop-down list. you can find your Motherboard model under the 'Mainboard' tab in CPU-z. Alternatively if your model is not their, use a similar method as METHOD 1 to find your pll generator. However click 'Get FSB' to let it work out your FSB.
As far as I can tell, the program crashes automatically if the incorrect pll is selected. It generally does not crash your whole computer, just the program. If the pll is correct you will be able to move and set the slider freely.
b) Move the slider to the desired setting
c) Again use the method outlined in METHOD 1 to test for stability if you make any changes
d) If this is successful, then do the same as in METHOD 1 with Clockgen when increasing speed and testing for stability.

Notes: 
I personally don't like this program, partly because I don't admittedly understand how it works and actually changes settings. It's not quite as simple as it looks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Fix Locked Clocks on ATi MObility Radeon cards!- Original documentation by twisterdark, (edited by theonetruewill&Kursah)

If ATITool displays the correct clocks but refuses to change the speeds ---> change the drivers. Force the desktop drivers even if you've got a mobility card (POWERPLAY OPTION WILL NO LONGER BE AVAILABLE) so that ATITool can unlock the clockspeeds. You will have to download the latest Catalyst drivers,
and then modify them (step 2). You can download ATITool here at TPU thanks to it's creator and TPU's commander, W1zzard (also responsible for Systool, OCDB, and much more! Check out his amazing work on TPU!)

Perform the following tasks (to overclock Mobility & Mac Radeon cards only);

1) Download latest Catalyst/display drivers.
2) Mod them http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool/
3) Install from Windows control panel (Start> Control Panel> display driver, searching them MANUALLY into the .INF that you can find into the modded MODDED ATI DRIVER - select x1600 or x1650 (no mobility)
4) Restart
5) Install Catalyst Control Center Modded
6) Restart
7) Install ATI Tool and check the clock, if it's strange (like 7400 mhz clock - impossible) go to settings and check, on the x1000 overclocking section, "use driver level clocking". This will alleviate many headaches with OC-ing your ATI Mobility based Radeon.
8) Before starting to overclock, write somewhere clocks you see after the point 7 because the new "defaults" botton will go to 85.9/85.9....and this mean that if you unluckily click it a lot of articrafts will appear (because of too much downclocking), but don't be scared...it's all ok, nothing dangerous, the problem is that it's hard to find something to click on the screen . So, to be prepared, create a new profile with you real default settings and us it like defaults before starting to joke with clocks.

Notes:
As always with ATiTool, check for stability with the 'Artifact scan' feature. If any are present reduce the clocks.
Use ATITool 0.24 for Mobility Radeons. You will encounter less problems.
I hope this will help you...SORRY FOR THE REALLY BAD ENGLISH

P.S. The only bad thing is that there is not a mac version of ati tool

I hope this guide helps you truly gain the full potential from your Laptop. Laptops are the future. Pentium M's and NHC rule!

Please press the 'Thanks' button if this guide was useful to you.

News on Updates: I hope to be add a CPUFSB and SOFTFSB guide  eventually.*


----------



## J0N (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't find a means of OCing my laptop...  ...yet.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 18, 2007)

My Cpu:- Pentium M750 1.86Ghz, now @ 2.25 ________         21% increase
My Gfx :- X600 Mobility 358/279 now @ 477/318 ________         +33%/+14% increase
Average temp - Idle: 45 , Max Temp (after 4hours of bf2142) : 54


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 18, 2007)

J0N said:


> Can't find a means of OCing my laptop...  ...yet.


I presume you've tried clockgen and all that, yeah my mate has had the same problem. And I can't OC my brothers at all. He's got a core solo but It won't budge off stock speeds.... shame

Have you tried systool?


----------



## J0N (Feb 18, 2007)

Tried Clockgen, not Systool yet... 

I think the bios is locked.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 18, 2007)

J0N said:


> Tried Clockgen, not Systool yet...
> 
> I think the bios is locked.


Try systool, It crashed a hell of a lot on mine but it managed it. But I do prefer to use clockgen.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2007)

This sounds fun   But my poor northwood is already at 40c...


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh and If anyone wants to add their temps to show off or for humiliation purposes, feel free


----------



## Mediarocker543 (Feb 18, 2007)

It'd be nice if i could OC my old Dell i8200  1.8GHz Speedstep. But right now, i have no money so if i kill it. I'm dead for school till like 2010


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 19, 2007)

Mediarocker543 said:


> It'd be nice if i could OC my old Dell i8200  1.8GHz Speedstep. But right now, i have no money so if i kill it. I'm dead for school till like 2010


I doubt you'd kill it,
But I know what you mean, but I'm sure the temptation will become too great


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 19, 2007)

It sounds more like a suicide OCer club.....


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 19, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> It sounds more like a suicide OCer club.....



Excuse me, do you have a laptop? Have you tried overclocking it? I know for a fact that people overclock laptops and they do not burn the thing out. Don't say rubbish like that without proper knowledge. Oh and by the way I've done it and my cpu hasn't burnt out, in fact for a laptop my temps are very reasonable.


----------



## J0N (Feb 20, 2007)

Laptop Temp, during Itunes, MSN and Firefox.






Not looking too good is it?!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 20, 2007)

J0N said:


> Laptop Temp, during Itunes, MSN and Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHat cpu?


----------



## J0N (Feb 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> WHat cpu?



Yep, 82 degrees


----------



## lufrey (Feb 21, 2007)

J0N said:


> Yep, 82 degrees



That is hot. Mine reads 50C at maximum load. Maybe underclocking would be a suggestion.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 21, 2007)

lufrey said:


> That is hot. Mine reads 50C at maximum load. Maybe underclocking would be a suggestion.



You don't need to underclock, you could try *just* undervolting it. My cpu can be undervolted and still Oc about 200MHz. See if you can undervolt but not underclock.

Or you could try what this dedicated fanatic has done (see below)


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 23, 2007)

Why not add some bench programs to show its stable?


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 23, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Try systool, It crashed a hell of a lot on mine but it managed it. But I do prefer to use clockgen.



how's systool work at all? it crashed so much i gave up.

and umm does anyone know what the clock generator on an e1505 is?


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 23, 2007)

Its a dell good luck I have a e1705 and found a bios that unlocks it so you can overclock.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 23, 2007)

jlewis02 said:


> Its a dell good luck I have a e1705 and found a bios that unlocks it so you can overclock.



NICE, id open up the case, except for the fact i need this thing under warentee, i've already burned up one hdd, im hoping a mix betwen a fujitsu and undevolting is better than a samsung.  argh i hate dell's for this reason, stupid dells and their locked bios.  other than this and crappy vid cards offered on their desktops their just about as good as a computer you want.


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 23, 2007)

You can open up a dell to upgrade and add AS5 to everything and still be coverd under waranty.
I like my dell lappy so far.
t7200 cpu
7900gs vid card
Audigy HD sound
1gb 533 ram
100gb 7200rpm HDD
plays fear all maxed out very well.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 23, 2007)

jlewis02 said:


> You can open up a dell to upgrade and add AS5 to everything and still be coverd under waranty.
> I like my dell lappy so far.
> t7200 cpu
> 7900gs vid card
> ...



oh wow.....maybe i might try opening it and finding the clock generator...interesting.  i love my laptop, the only thing i really wish that they would do was offer a better vid card and seperate the vid card and cpu onto to different fans.  im still worried about the hdd is 44 degrees C to hot for a hdd to last for a good while?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 23, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> oh wow.....maybe i might try opening it and finding the clock generator...interesting.  i love my laptop, the only thing i really wish that they would do was offer a better vid card and seperate the vid card and cpu onto to different fans.  im still worried about the hdd is 44 degrees C to hot for a hdd to last for a good while?



Actually there's a lot of reseach saying that after a few months of use, high temperatures on HDD's are not so damaging as previously thought.

And I'm a bit worried about opening mine up but at some point I'm gonna try and upgrade some stuff, so here goes.
Oh and systool crashed for me loads to, really annoying but I overclocked once with it.... not sure I'd use it as my normal tool though. WEll lets put it this way, its uninstalled, lol.

Have you got an external cooler, really good idea. I got a noisy so and so, but its got three fans running so fast its unbelieveable. So this HDD stays cooler than the Arctic (well London anyway)  0 most of the time


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 23, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Actually there's a lot of reseach saying that after a few months of use, high temperatures on HDD's are not so damaging as previously thought.
> 
> And I'm a bit worried about opening mine up but at some point I'm gonna try and upgrade some stuff, so here goes.
> Oh and systool crashed for me loads to, really annoying but I overclocked once with it.... not sure I'd use it as my normal tool though. WEll lets put it this way, its uninstalled, lol.
> ...



wow 0, that's impressive.  mine sits around 42-44 idle....of course if that's too hot i just turn up the fans.  i doubt my parents would get me an external cooler, expsically since i had to get a sub $1000 laptop.  im going to try putting the laptop on 4 cd cases and see if my hdd is cooler.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 24, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> wow 0, that's impressive.  mine sits around 42-44 idle....of course if that's too hot i just turn up the fans.  i doubt my parents would get me an external cooler, expsically since i had to get a sub $1000 laptop.  im going to try putting the laptop on 4 cd cases and see if my hdd is cooler.



My cooler cost £20.  ( so what, erm.. $38??) And there are cheaper ones, Mine is slightly more expensive because I wanted the three fans. They're cheap and actually they prolong the physical life of the battery. As in its long-term life, as LiIon batteries live for longer if they are kept cooler.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My cooler cost £20.  ( so what, erm.. $38??) And there are chaeper ones, Mine is slightly more expensive because I wanted the three fans. They're cheap and actually they prolong the physical life of the battery. As in its long-term life, as LiIon batteries live for longer if they are kept cooler.



wow, when i get money, i might just get that.  putting it on cd cases help though, hdd temp dropped to 42 c


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is my 3dMark05 score all stock.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2721618


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 24, 2007)

jlewis02 said:


> Here is my 3dMark05 score all stock.
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2721618



wow, that's like more tha my 03 score, lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 24, 2007)

jlewis02 said:


> Here is my 3dMark05 score all stock.
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2721618



OK thats really depressing, as the highest ever 3dmark*03* I ever got was 3221.
But thanks for the score.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK thats really depressing, as the highest ever 3dmark*03* I ever got was 3221.
> But thanks for the score.



yeah, i wish they could put something like that in this laptop, id be willing to fork over like 300 bucks for that kind of power.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, i wish they could put something like that in this laptop, id be willing to fork over like 300 bucks for that kind of power.



Ahh then you're a prime candidate for the Asus XG station when it come out. I think its got a 7900gs (desktop card) in it. w00t!


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Ahh then you're a prime candidate for the Asus XG station when it come out. I think its got a 7900gs (desktop card) in it. w00t!



YEAH i want one!!! except it's 400, i might wait until they have dx10 cards included, prices go down, and my vid card can't move the games i play, for css, it's perfect


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> YEAH i want one!!! except it's 400, i might wait until they have dx10 cards included, prices go down, and my vid card can't move the games i play, for css, it's perfect



Surely your gfx can play CSS at medium settings? I can play bf 2142 at medium with no problems. Also have you tried overclocking the gfx card. PS if you do try, use the 0.24 ATiTool, as the later versions don't seem to work properly with mobility chips. eg they give wrong core and mem speeds, temps etc.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Surely your gfx can play CSS at medium settings? I can play bf 2142 at medium with no problems. Also have you tried overclocking the gfx card. PS if you do try, use the 0.24 ATiTool, as the later versions don't seem to work properly with mobility chips. eg they give wrong core and mem speeds, temps etc.



yeah, i have it at 1440x900 (native res for my screen) high everything, no antialiasing, and 2x antropshic (is that how you spell it?) and it runs about 40 fps, the card is perfect for the game.  that's at stock setting, no need for ocing yay!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, i have it at 1440x900 (native res for my screen) high everything, no antialiasing, and 2x antropshic (is that how you spell it?) and it runs about 40 fps, the card is perfect for the game.  that's at stock setting, no need for ocing yay!



Son of a....... I have to run it at 1024x768. :shadedshu (native res 1280x800)Oh well guess thats price of having such a useless gfx card. ps its anisotropic, weird spelling


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Son of a....... I have to run it at 1024x768. :shadedshu (native res 1280x800)Oh well guess thats price of having such a useless gfx card. ps its anisotropic, weird spelling



haha that is a weird spelling oh well.  haha don't feel so bad, our desktop (p4, 1 gb ram, integrated graphics  ) was so horrible at css, everything was at low, and i was doing like 14 fps, my friends said i was jumping across their screen, lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> haha that is a weird spelling oh well.  haha don't feel so bad, our desktop (p4, 1 gb ram, integrated graphics  ) was so horrible at css, everything was at low, and i was doing like 14 fps, my friends said i was jumping across their screen, lol



Now you know why I (have to) overclock so much. I insist on being able to play games like Medieval 2 total war at least on some half decent sttings, so when some Knight does some seriously cool combo move on a pikeman I can really see the blooooooood!  But I am going to build a budget desktop soon with a 7600gt so that should up the performance a bit...... nah! I'm just going to overclock that as well aren't I, lol, oh well

EDIT: I wonder if 2gb of RAM would make a worthwhile upgrade to my laptop. What do you think? Bloody expensive though. Although I could swap out my 2x 512mb sticks and shove them in my brother and mum's laptops, so they get 1gb each in total and use that as the excuse to get me the 2x 1024's! (and mayb I should get 667 DDR2...hmmm)


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Now you know why I (have to) overclock so much. I insist on being able to play games like Medieval 2 total war at least on some half decent sttings, so when some Knight does some seriously cool combo move on a pikeman I can really see the blooooooood!  But I am going to build a budget desktop soon with a 7600gt so that should up the performance a bit...... nah! I'm just going to overclock that as well aren't I, lol, oh well
> 
> EDIT: I wonder if 2gb of RAM would make a worthwhile upgrade to my laptop. What do you think? Bloody expensive though. Although I could swap out my 2x 512mb sticks and shove them in my brother and mum's laptops, so they get 1gb each in total and use that as the excuse to get me the 2x 1024's! (and mayb I should get 667 DDR2...hmmm)



how much do you oc on your vid card?  2 gb is a really nice amount of ram to have, i love it. im pretty sure that i never use more than half of my ram when im doing normal stuff, so when i go into a game i just load it up with everything still running, and with the hypermemory crap  im pretty sure it helps quite a bit.  if your building a desktop, just save it so you can put 2 gbs of ram in that


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> how much do you oc on your vid card?  2 gb is a really nice amount of ram to have, i love it. im pretty sure that i never use more than half of my ram when im doing normal stuff, so when i go into a game i just load it up with everything still running, and with the hypermemory crap  im pretty sure it helps quite a bit.  if your building a desktop, just save it so you can put 2 gbs of ram in that



First I overclock my gfx from 358/276 to 477/318 and that gives me a whole lot of difference in performance. (In FPS games)
and my processor from 1.86 - 2.25 (v. important in RTS games eg Medieval/Rome to improve framerates)

Secondly the reason I was wanting to shove 2gb in the laptop is becaues I often go round to mates' houses with a tonne of friends and have 8 player LAN battles, so I want performance with mobility when I need it. (ps it is really cool kicking my mates' desktop ass at framerates especially on Rome where we have over 10,000 troops on the battlefield, just because of my ridiculously dangerous oc'ing )

Also thats something I had forgotten, up to 128mb of my sytem memory can be nicked for my gfx to up it to 256 total from the Hypermemory, I bet 2gb would help sustain that.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> First I overclock my gfx from 358/276 to 477/318 and that gives me a whole lot of difference in performance. (In FPS games)
> and my processor from 1.86 - 2.25 (v. important in RTS games eg Medieval/Rome to improve framerates)
> 
> Secondly the reason I was wanting to shove 2gb in the laptop is becaues I often go round to mates' houses with a tonne of friends and have 8 player LAN battles, so I want performance with mobility when I need it. (ps it is really cool kicking my mates' desktop ass at framerates especially on Rome where we have over 10,000 troops on the battlefield, just because of my ridiculously dangerous oc'ing )
> ...



ohh you actually game with your laptop at other places besides your house.  i don't, anytime i take my laptop it's for a paper or movie, it's too bad all my friends have desktops  my gpu will go from 430 to 515, but the memory won't move without the computer crashing, i think it's because of hypermemory


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ohh you actually game with your laptop at other places besides your house.  i think it's because of hypermemory



Thats because I have friends, jokes 

Hmm maybe the memory won't budge because they really did clock it as high as it could go.
The strange thing is that I know that the memory speed increase on gives a really big perofrmance boost, compared ot a core overclock. Seemingly Gateway agreed with me as the stock settings on X600 mobilities are 400/250, whereas mine compromises on 358/276, changing the ratio to boost performance. Clever... but I think they should have left the Core speed if it can go up to 477! Alhtough i cranked it up once to 500 (guess what happened....neeeooow bzzzt System crash) , just to see the result. Seriously wished I hadn't when i got a BSOD on startup 3 times in a row afterwards.   Geez that was nerve racking


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Thats because I have freinds, jokes
> 
> Hmm maybe the memory won't budge because they really did clock it as high as it could go.
> The strange thing is that I know that the memory speed increase on gives a really big perofrmance boost, compared ot a core overclock. Seemingly Gateway agreed with me as the stock settings on X600 mobilities are 400/250, whereas mine compromises on 358/276, changing the ratio to boost performance. Clever... but I think they should have left the Core speed if it can go up to 477! Alhtough i cranked it up once to 500 (guess what happened....neeeooow bzzzt System crash) , just to see the result. Seriously wished I hadn't when i got a BSOD on startup 3 times in a row afterwards.   Geez that was nerve racking



lol bsod sucks, i had it once or twice (hdd failied, i hate samsung hdd's!!!!) i doubt the mem clock is as high as it can go, it's at like 331 something and bios has it at 335? weird card.  i hope vista drivers are good for the ati's though, i don't want to install vista and find out that my fps in css has dropped to like 30 fps.....then i need to oc


----------



## PuMA (Feb 26, 2007)

Any info if a fujitsu siemens lifebook lappy can be OC'd??, it has 1 ghz pentium M proc


----------



## overclocker (Feb 26, 2007)

Well i have a compaq V2000 and its got a sempron 3000+ 1.8 and i overclocked it to 2100 and it comes with a xpress 200m 200  mhz mem and 300core i overclocked the core to 350mhz the mem went up to 230 same as my front sade bus B?C it uses system memery for the vid card.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 26, 2007)

PuMA said:


> Any info if a fujitsu siemens lifebook lappy can be OC'd??, it has 1 ghz pentium M proc



Yeah but understand that you'll only be able to get probably a 200MHz increase MAX. BUt thats a 20% increase.... Use Notebook hardware controls and set the cpu to max perormance to disable speedstep.
Try clockgen first, then systool and then if you have a hell of a lot of time on your hands, cpufsb.

Oh and for anyone who's intersted here are some Clockgen hints:
1. Try EVERY one of the pll examples.
2. Check Ignore PCI/GSB
3. To make sure you get the right pll clock generator, press read clocks every time you check if its your one, and then actualy open Clockgens pll control. If its wrong close the pll control and change pll.
4. Occasionally clockgen will give you a BSOD, or system crash when you slect the wrong pll. This basically never harms your pc and just requires a finger to the power button. And if that doesn't work, take out the battery.
5. Don't get disheartened, the results are wuite cool when they work. For me its the difference between lag in Medieval 2 toal war at high settings, and no lag.


PS: CPUFSB download
Systool download


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah but understand that you'll only be able to get probably a 200MHz increase MAX. BUt thats a 20% increase.... Use Notebook hardware controls and set the cpu to max perormance to disable speedstep.
> Try clockgen first, then systool and then if you have a hell of a lot of time on your hands, cpufsb.
> 
> Oh and for anyone who's intersted here are some Clockgen hints:
> ...



do they have any programs that works in a locked bios?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> do they have any programs that works in a locked bios?



To be honest I'm not sure I truly uderstand this loked BIOS thing. I think a lot of Bios' don't have the ability to change things, but do you mean the BIOS is the thing preventing you from doing anything from within winows itself? Cos thats just anal if it does!


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> To be honest I'm not sure I truly uderstand this loked BIOS thing. I think a lot of Bios' don't have the ability to change things, but do you mean the BIOS is the thing preventing you from doing anything from within winows itself? Cos thats just anal if it does!



idk..i hope not.  maybe the problem with clockgen  is that it doesn't support my clock generator.  the only problem is that my computer is a dell.....and dell does some weird stuff with their computers (ex. they only felt like putting a x1400 in my laptop, imo that was a bad move) hmm maybe when systool becomes more stable i'll try that.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> idk..i hope not.  maybe the problem with clockgen  is that it doesn't support my clock generator.  the only problem is that my computer is a dell.....and dell does some weird stuff with their computers (ex. they only felt like putting a x1400 in my laptop, imo that was a bad move) hmm maybe when systool becomes more stable i'll try that.



Oh I hate Dell's! They seem to deliberately mislead people into thinking they've got what they want and when you've paid you realise you've got a Bios that looks like its got parental controls on it!


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh I hate Dell's! They seem to deliberately mislead people into thinking they've got what they want and when you've paid you realise you've got a Bios that looks like its got parental controls on it!



hahahaha we've got two dells in our house, my parents really like the price when you get the 30% off coupons.  but for a laptop, idk of any bios that allows you to oc except for the super high end laptop.  maybe there's a workaround....


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> hahahaha we've got two dells in our house, my parents really like the price when you get the 30% off coupons.  but for a laptop, idk of any bios that allows you to oc except for the super high end laptop.  maybe there's a workaround....



There is a way I think to edit the BIOS' something like Nibitor... not sure of the spelling, that is used if you upgrade something big in the laptop. I wonder if that could change things.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> There is a way I think to edit the BIOS' something like Nibitor... not sure of the spelling, that is used if you upgrade something big in the laptop. I wonder if that could change things.



you mean like mod the bios to let me change the settings.....hmm im not a programmer at all, i have a hard enough time with myspace html, lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> you mean like mod the bios to let me change the settings.....hmm im not a programmer at all, i have a hard enough time with myspace html, lol



Well if you can find the program see if you can find some guides on it. 
Oh wait found it, http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,selectfolder/cat,92/page,2/

I only say this because in this article they edit th BIOS with NibiTor to let the motherboard accept the new gpu, so maybe you can edit other things as well. But I understand if you think it looks complicated. If you were to ever do it I advise getting a lot of help, thats what I'd do.


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2007)

well i'll be getting a Laptop in April, and I want to ask if it was a good price $1200 a lil less 

well its a dell 

SPECS.

OS
Vista

CPU
Intel®  CoreTM  2 Duo Processor T5600
(1.83GHz/667MHz FSB/2MB L2 Cache

MEM
1GB 667MHz

HD
80GB 7200 RPM 

Screen 15"

CD Burner not sure if its DVD Burner to

so is that a good Price??


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well i'll be getting a Laptop in April, and I want to ask if it was a good price $1200 a lil less
> 
> well its a dell
> 
> ...



IN my opinion, no. I got my laptop a year ago (see system specs) for £750, so what.... US is cheaper so.... proabably $1200. So for those sort of specs I woulddn't go for it.
I spent a year looking around so I could get the best deal on a lapt (yeah how sad am I) and I decided seriosuly against dells, because although the'yre quite cheap for desktops they're shit expensive (in my opinion) for non-business laptops (exclude XPS).

For that sort of price aim for 2Ghz plus Core 2
X1600 or higher gfx (so at least you might be able to do some gaming if you desire so when moving around- honestly I recommend this, the ability to do it is worth it)
1Gb of RAM, (although I reckon you might be able to get more)
80Gb HDD and above ( 7200 is v.good, make sure its at least 5200rpm, I found that many of the laptops don't tell you the speed, and then you find out its 4100rp )
DVD R/RW+- (you will want this cos of the small HDD's, even if you think you won't fill it up, you will, trust me.)

Hope thats ok.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 28, 2007)

This is proof that Dell are bad value:-
http://www.zepto.com/Shop/Notebook.aspx?notebookid=135

Configure that and I garantee you'll beat the Dell hands down. Plus I like this company they always perform well with those gfx cards.

Hope that helped.


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2007)

well my moms going to get it through here work and give if to the wife cuz she want one which make me   cuz I dont have to pay for it 

and it also has 3ys warranty and well those are the only things I remember from what it has,  she toke the paper with all the specs with her, when they went back home 

and Im not going to game on it  im always driving when we go out of town  

and I might get one through my work so is that the best place to get a laptop


that link is for only in Europe


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well my moms going to get it through here work and give if to the wife cuz she want one which make me   cuz I dont have to pay for it
> 
> and it also has 3ys warranty and well those are the only things I remember from what it has,  she toke the paper with all the specs with her, when they went back home
> 
> ...



Oops sorry about the link, its said that was pat of the international site so I thought it would be ok. And not game on your laptop? Heretic! 

PS, why get a 3yr warranty out of interest. It'll be so out of date in 3 years you won't care if it goes wrong.


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oops sorry about the link, its said that was pat of the international site so I thought it would be ok. And not game on your laptop? Heretic!
> 
> PS, why get a 3yr warranty out of interest. It'll be so out of date in 3 years you won't care if it goes wrong.



well its still going to be good to surf the net and burn cds 

I still got my P4 2.8GHz dell and its okay 

but everthing is outdated in a yr. or less  now 

but is'nt yours already out dated


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well its still going to be good to surf the net and burn cds
> 
> I still got my P4 2.8GHz dell and its okay
> 
> ...



Yes mine is outdated but I got it for the same price a year ago and I'd get mine over yours again if only for the gfx, thats why I thought yours was poor value. Its only a bit better, not enough.


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yes mine is outdated but I got it for the same price a yar ago and I'd get mine over yours again if only for the gfx, thats why I thought yours was poor value. Its only a bit better, not enough.



well mines free lol my wife or my mom is going to pay for it but I rather play on my desktop then a  laptop 

but i need more games the only one i play is fear online i have far cry and Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter but i need to install them


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 28, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well i'll be getting a Laptop in April, and I want to ask if it was a good price $1200 a lil less
> 
> well its a dell
> 
> ...



imo that's actually kinda a bad price.  my laptop was like 950, you may want to see if using a coupon is cheaper, but the warrente is really nice.  i only have the 1 year one, and they kinda shipped me a hdd when mine died, so idk if you would rather have a fast laptop, or something that will last 3 years guarenteed.  oh and what do you plan to do on it?  if you are like typing documents and stuff that you don't need the computer to go fast, id recommend dropping the laptop to a 5400 rpm and a bigger hdd.  mine's specs say it's 120gb but after all the partitions that dell puts in, it's more of around 111 gb, and i had a 80gb one at first.  i was scared i would run out of room, i mean os, the games (only like 4), programs, my documents (music school work...you know normal stuff) dropped it to like....15-20 gb of free space.  umm i just have a question for everyone out there, does the ram have to go through the cpu in order to be used by the rest of the system?  or can parts of the computer (hdd, vid card) access it seperatly?


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well if you can find the program see if you can find some guides on it.
> Oh wait found it, http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,26/func,selectfolder/cat,92/page,2/
> 
> I only say this because in this article they edit th BIOS with NibiTor to let the motherboard accept the new gpu, so maybe you can edit other things as well. But I understand if you think it looks complicated. If you were to ever do it I advise getting a lot of help, thats what I'd do.



oh ok thanks, that's an intresting mod.  i wish i could do something like that to my laptop, i've heard the e1705 has the same physical port, but the only problem is power delievery and heat, the e1505  has one fan while the e1705 has two.  if dell would've put in like the extra 20 bucks to sticak another fan in, i might've been able to mod the laptop with a 7900gs


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> oh ok thanks, that's an intresting mod.  i wish i could do something like that to my laptop, i've heard the e1705 has the same physical port, but the only problem is power delievery and heat, the e1505  has one fan while the e1705 has two.  if dell would've put in like the extra 20 bucks to sticak another fan in, i might've been able to mod the laptop with a 7900gs



Well, you could just see what happens if you don't have tht fan. So it get a bit hotter, just make sure you've got an external cooler and it'll probably be fine


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2007)

So where is best place to get a Laptop at ?


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> So where is best place to get a Laptop at ?



Try toshiba.com
laptopdirect
try the fujitsu's they're cheap
acershop.com
asuslaptop.com
Basically the other big names in computers apart from dell.
I really don't like dell's sorry, but I think they misguide the consumer and overprice laptops.

Ooooo, try gateway they're good and very customizable but a lot cheaper than dell. I've got 3 gateways i(+ 1 old one as in 8 yrs old, lol)n my house, Very fast and very good. IN the Uk Gadgetshow (on TV) they beat out laptops that were £200-300 more expensive than them in terms of performance and battery ife, and obviouly cost.
sorry if these are uk only links but they often redirect me, and there ain't anything I can do about it. grrr


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah I csutomzed a great Gateway just now, get one of them. Plus one of the best customer services I'be ever had ever! (possibly UK good only) Lets put it this way 24 hour support. 2am Oh shit my computer (old one has died) ring aghhhh what do I do
They took me through everything and asked me if I wanted them to call me back so I didn't have to suffer the hour long phone bill. Brillant service.

Also my computer was 6.5 years old at this point and they knew the model right down to the possible quirks and eccentricities, lol

They've also helped out twice since then, and 4 times before and instructed my MOTHER through , with confidence! My mother finds washing machines hard to understand, let alone computers. And they only went wrong because ...I may have possibly, maybe a tiny weeny bit screwed them up when I changed some things. But I was young and naive,lol


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well, you could just see what happens if you don't have tht fan. So it get a bit hotter, just make sure you've got an external cooler and it'll probably be fine



hehehehe, when i run into alot of money i'll start selling e1505 with 7900 gs's


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2007)

well tryed Gateway and which do you think would be a better choice from the two


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

I know its a bit more expensive, but the slightly bigger one (right picture) has the more bang-per-buck. The 7200rpm HDD will give it a real edge over the 5400rpm and the gfx also gives it a massive 3d gaming boost. My HDD speed makes 2D performance a bit slow comapred to other higher rpm laptops so I really advise on that. The performance difference of the 7600gs compared to the 7900gs is more so, even than in desktops. 
Plus if you get the 7900gs and better HDD I garauntee you you'll play the odd game on it even though your desktop is superior. 

However the other is by no means bad. But you see why I prefer these to Dells.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I know its a bit more expensive, but the slightly bigger one (right picture) has the more bang-per-buck. The 7200rpm HDD will give it a real edge over the 5400rpm and the gfx also gives it a massive 3d gaming boost. My HDD speed makes 2D performance a bit slow comapred to other higher rpm laptops so I really advise on that. The performance difference of the 7600gs compared to the 7900gs is more so, even than in desktops.
> Plus if you get the 7900gs and better HDD I garauntee you you'll play the odd game on it even though your desktop is superior.
> 
> However the other is by no means bad. But you see why I prefer these to Dells.



well I tryed dell and I think I got a better deal then gateway 


Inspiron E1705: $$1,997

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7200 (2.00GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB)   

 Operating System (Office software not included):
FREE Upgrade to Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium with 1GB of memory   

 LCD Panel:
17 inch Wide Screen XGA+ Display   17XGAL    

 Memory:
2GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz   

 Hard Drive:
100GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive   100GB72   

 Combo or DVD+RW Drive:
8x CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer DVD+R write capability   


 Video Card:
256MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7900 GS    

 Sound Options:
Integrated Audio   IS    

 Network Card:
Integrated 10/100 Network Card and Modem

 Adobe Software:
Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 7.0   ADOBER  


 Miscellaneous:
Award Winning Service and Support 


 Processor Branding:
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor  

 Labels:
Windows Vista™ Premium  

 Primary Battery:
80 WHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery

 Wireless Networking Cards:
Dell Wireless 1390b/g (54Mbps) 

 Office Software:
No productivity suite- Includes Microsoft Works 8. DOES NOT INCLUDE MS WORD   

 Anti-Virus/Security Suite (Pre-installed):
McAfee SecurityCenter with VirusScan, Firewall, Spyware Removal, 15-months  

 Dell Digital Entertainment:
Trial pack- Basic and trial products from Corel and Yahoo  

 Warranty and Service:
3Yr Ltd Warranty and At-Home Service

 Dell On Call:
Dell On Call, 30day, Getting started Assistance, unlimited incidents  


 Internet Access Service:
6 Months of America Online Membership Included


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well tryed Gateway and which do you think would be a better choice from the two



defiantly the one on the right, just going by the graphics, it wins.  if you are willing to spend that much money, you may want to try looking around at other companies like toshiba, i think for around the same money you can get a 7900gtx, but if those two are really the defiantly the one with the 7900gs.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> defiantly the one on the right, just going by the graphics, it wins.  if you are willing to spend that much money, you may want to try looking around at other companies like toshiba, i think for around the same money you can get a 7900gtx, but if those two are really the defiantly the one with the 7900gs.



what about the dell its cost less and I can get another batt for just for $79 more


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what about the dell its cost less and I can get another batt for just for $79 more



yeah, the dell is quite a bit cheaper.  now im just wondering, would you need this more for portability, or as a gaming laptop, because imo 17" is just too big for a laptop to be portable, 15.4" is already getting on the big side.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, the dell is quite a bit cheaper.  now im just wondering, would you need this more for portability, or as a gaming laptop, because imo 17" is just too big for a laptop to be portable, 15.4" is already getting on the big side.



Actually thats a good point. The screen size is  bit on the large side. On second thoughts get a decent toshiba, they're very reliable and you can get a good 14 or 15". 
PS most are widescreen now, but this really is essential. Don't let them fool, you into thinking its a bit cheaper but not widescreen so better value. The difference in space is huge.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2007)

well I know there kind of big but you can still travel with it 

oh yea I also get a 12% discount from dell cuz of my job


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well I know there kind of big but you can still travel with it
> 
> oh yea I also get a 12% discount from dell cuz of my job



Well if you don't mind the size then great


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well if you don't mid the size then great



but im to tired to custom one up right know it was like just under $2,100 with tax and free S/H and 4yr Warranty with the same specs. as the one I put on #72 is that good ?

 Cuz this is not for me its for my wife so i might cut on somethings so i can save here some $$ but now i want it


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but im to tired to custom one up right know it was like just under $2,100 with tax and free S/H and 4yr Warranty with the same specs. as the one I put on #72 is that good ?
> 
> Cuz this is not for me its for my wife so i might cut on somethings so i can save here some $$ but now i want it



If its for the wife then skip the 7900gs, no point. And get a 15.4" or less, sorry, I thought it was for you, I must have misread or something. I suspect she'll prefer a good warranty and tonnes of battery life.

EDIT: But I still wouldn't choose dell. But then maybe I'm not the one to talk to you about that. Ask Kwchang if he had any problems....Oh yeah his HDD failed...Don't get a DELL!!  (carried off by men in white coats.... with DELL logos!)
Oh and my mate's Dell laptop completely failed. Like total failure, but they said he must have caused the damage! $**%$$@@'s!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Actually thats a good point. The screen size is  bit on the large side. On second thoughts get a decent toshiba, they're very reliable and you can get a good 14 or 15".
> PS most are widescreen now, but this really is essential. Don't let them fooo, you into thinking its a bit cheaper but not widescreen so better value. The difference in space is huge.



toshibas are _very_ reliable.  we have a toshiba laptop that runs like windows x.x umm i totally forget what it is, but it's like the version before windows 95 and it still runs !!!!!  only problem is the batt died, but that is about it.  My only problem with toshibas is their lack of actual video cards, they're usually not very powerful or only found in 17"  but this shouldn't be a problem seeing that it's for your wife, unless she games alot?  dell.....if you get a 4 year warentee i don't see any problems, you just have to treat it nice like all laptops.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> toshibas are _very_ reliable.  we have a toshiba laptop that runs like windows x.x umm i totally forget what it is, but it's like the version before windows 95 and it still runs !!!!!  only problem is the batt died, but that is about it.  My only problem with toshibas is their lack of actual video cards, they're usually not very powerful or only found in 17"  but this shouldn't be a problem seeing that it's for your wife, unless she games alot?  dell.....if you get a 4 year warentee i don't see any problems, you just have to treat it nice like all laptops.



well she wants a small one but they are lil less or about the same price as the 17" and they only thing it $299 for the damn 7900GS card cuz can you buy a card for a laptop


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well she wants a small one but they are lil less or about the same price as the 17" and they only thing it $299 for the damn 7900GS card cuz can you buy a card for a laptop



small....well since you can get the dell discount, im leaning towards the 14"xps or e1405, and im just wondering, has anyone had anything big gone bad in their computer in years 2-4?


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> small....well since you can get the dell discount, im leaning towards the 14"xps or e1405, and im just wondering, has anyone had anything big gone bad in their computer in years 2-4?



Chang is you're thinking about gaming at all forget the 14". I'll tell youwhy , its not because of the lack of good gfx cards (well that too) in them, but the fact that heat dissipation is so much worse. That firstly means no headroom at all for Overclocking, and secondly the life and performance is gonna be reduced comapred to a larger one, and you're going to regret buying it. And they're more expensive per spec. 

PS you've only got 6 more posts to go until your next star!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Chang is you're thinking about gaming at all forget the 14". I'll tell youwhy , its not because of the lack of good gfx cards (well that too) in them, but the fact that heat dissipation is so much worse. That firstly means no headroom at all for Overclocking, and secondly the life and performance is gonna be reduced comapred to a larger one, and you're going to regret buying it. And they're more expensive per spec.
> 
> PS you've only got 6 more posts to go until your next star!



YAY 6 more posts!  yeah, if she really does want small, it's not going to run fast like larger laptops will.  Anyways im thinking that she'd use it for not so intense programs, so basically any companie's 14" laptop would do.  and when the asus xg station thing comes out.....12.1"  laptops will be able to run games  but until that comes out and i get money my x1400 runs just fine


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> YAY 6 more posts!  yeah, if she really does want small, it's not going to run fast like larger laptops will.  Anyways im thinking that she'd use it for not so intense programs, so basically any companie's 14" laptop would do.  and when the asus xg station thing comes out.....12.1"  laptops will be able to run games  but until that comes out and i get money my x1400 runs just fine



OK my Mum's got a 15.4" and she preferred it over the smaller 14"'s a lot. She also said the smaller ones were hotter in the store and got quite nervous about this (she's a bit of a technophobe) but I assure her they wouldn't set on firee like the Sony battery equipped ones  She also prefers the overall screen size. The extra space is really a bonus for her, and she doesn't do gaming at all. Trust me! And plus she can actually put it on her lap without burning herself or exploding,

EDIT: Oh yeah what were the first laptops to be found spontaneously exploding, hmmm I can't remember (sarcasm drippping off words like treacle, very sticky treacle) was it DELL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK my Mum's got a 15.4" and she preferred it over the smaller 14"'s a lot. She also said the smaller ones were hotter in the store and got quite nervous about this (she's a bit of a technophobe) but I assure her they wouldn't set on firee like the Sony battery equipped ones  She also prefers the overall screen size. The extra space is really a bonus for her, and she doesn't do gaming at all. Trust me! And plus she can actually put it on her lap without burning herself or exploding,
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah what were the first laptops to be found spontaneously exploding, hmmm I can't remember (sarcasm drippping off words like treacle, very sticky treacle) was it DELL!!!!!!!!!




yeah dell's created alot of bad publicity around their computers lately.  if i had the money i probably would've gone with an alienware (before it was bought by dell) or a toshiba.  of course if i could buy those kind of computers i probably could afford alot of stuff   yeah, i have to agree that the larger laptops disapate the heat alot better and the screen is very nice.  Both of my parents have company laptops (14.1" i think) one is lenovo and one is ibm (same thing) and they both are hotter in my lap, i don't know if that's because that it's a bad design, or just the size.  and alot of people don't feel the need to buy a graphics card on their computer, until their kid gets a game and it runs like crap


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 3, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah dell's created alot of bad publicity around their computers lately.  if i had the money i probably would've gone with an alienware (before it was bought by dell) or a toshiba.  of course if i could buy those kind of computers i probably could afford alot of stuff   yeah, i have to agree that the larger laptops disapate the heat alot better and the screen is very nice.  Both of my parents have company laptops (14.1" i think) one is lenovo and one is ibm (same thing) and they both are hotter in my lap, i don't know if that's because that it's a bad design, or just the size.  and alot of people don't feel the need to buy a graphics card on their computer, until their kid gets a game and it runs like crap



Its not so much bad design its just harder to get the heat of of it because its all so cramped and heat transfers more easily to other parts because of this. 

They're a nightmare to game on becaues of this. And about the gfx, you're right, I wish stores and sites would advise people on this, not just enthusiast to enthusiast. 

The average joe will overlook this and be swindeled into thinking he's got a top-of-the-line notebook future proofed, and then fins out it can't even run Aero in Vista.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Its not so much bad design its just harder to get the heat of of it because its all so cramped and heat transfers more easily to other parts because of this.
> 
> They're a nightmare to game on becaues of this. And about the gfx, you're right, I wish stores and sites would advise people on this, not just enthusiast to enthusiast.
> 
> The average joe will overlook this and be swindeled into thinking he's got a top-of-the-line notebook future proofed, and then fins out it can't even run Aero in Vista.



yeah, we bought our desktop about a year and a half ago now (dell again, 3ghz p4 ) and back then we got 1 gb of memory.  that was amazing just that little bit of time ago, now im sitting here with 2 gb of memory, a cpu that basically doubles the computational power, and not integrated graphics   im pretty sure my parents are sure that aero will run on it.....but they need to learn the truth.  average joe.....fooled by best buy into buying a computer with integrated graphics for $1500  no computer is even future proof for half a year, and this thing has to run till college.  there is only one thing i can take comfort in that, and that's....4 years down the road my laptop will still be able to run cs:s!!!!! yay


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2007)

kwchang007  how much did you get yours for ?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> kwchang007  how much did you get yours for ?



i think it was $990, like right under $1000.  30% coupons are really nice, you work for dell right? tell your bosses thanks for me


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> i think it was $990, like right under $1000.  30% coupons are really nice, you work for dell right? tell your bosses thanks for me



lol no I dont if I did I would of stolen one  

so where can I get a 30% coupons  from  was yours a code one cuz u can use it more then one right if its not expired


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> lol no I dont if I did I would of stolen one
> 
> so where can I get a 30% coupons  from  was yours a code one cuz u can use it more then one right if its not expired



you just google dell coupons and try to find a site with them.  you just have to wait for the right time.  the one i used expired a long time ago.


----------



## DOM (Mar 3, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> you just google dell coupons and try to find a site with them.  you just have to wait for the right time.  the one i used expired a long time ago.



  I tryed but   trying to find one cuz if I find a good one I'll go with the 7900GS


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I tryed but   trying to find one cuz if I find a good one I'll go with the 7900GS



yeah, you just have to wait, they'll be on for like 2 days, so just check daily, and around holidays


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 4, 2007)

Damn, 've been trying al day but my brothers T1350 - 1.86Ghz refuses to budge. It instantly crashes. I 'm pretty sure I've got the correct pll, so maybe the chip will just not go above it's intel stated max speed - boooooooring. Oh well, ..... I wonder if my mum's will, hehehe better not tell her what I'm doing though.

Oh man, I'm becoming addicted.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn, 've been trying al day but my brothers T1350 - 1.86Ghz refuses to budge. It instantly crashes. I 'm pretty sure I've got the correct pll, so maybe the chip will just not go above it's intel stated max speed - boooooooring. Oh well, ..... I wonder if my mum's will, hehehe better not tell her what I'm doing though.
> 
> Oh man, I'm becoming addicted.



lol, i know if i built a comp, i would be overclocking so much....


----------



## Mediarocker543 (Mar 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I doubt you'd
> I know what you mean, but I'm sure the temptation will become too great



Temps are already too high.  Too dangerous to try for now.

I'll try to get ya my temps soon. As soon as i get my laptop back.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 8, 2007)

Mediarocker543 said:


> Temps are already too high.  Too dangerous to try for now.
> 
> I'll try to get ya my temps soon. As soon as i get my laptop back.



Cool  Hopefully another will join the (small admittedly) pack.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 10, 2007)

Woah, we've been moved


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Woah, we've been moved



i wonder why they moved this.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 10, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> i wonder why they moved this.



Because I called this thread Laptop Overclockers *Club*, stupidly. I tried to edit this later to make it more accessible to the normal laptop user, but I can't change the title on the forums. This move is actually unneccessary and I wish the mods asked (or at least informed) before they moved stuff.

Now it won't get seen by members so easily and nobody will learn that they can overclock their laptop. GRRR!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Because I called this thread Laptop Overclockers *Club*, stupidly. I tried to edit this later to make it more accessible to the normal laptop user, but I can't change the title on the forums. This move is actually unneccessary and I wish the mods asked (or at least informed) before they moved stuff.
> 
> Now it won't get seen by members so easily and nobody will learn that they can overclock their laptop. GRRR!



GRRRRR i still can't lol, but i've done it to my vid card


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 10, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> GRRRRR i still can't lol, but i've done it to my vid card



I've asked Zek, and he said he'd move it and rename it


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I've asked Zek, and he said he'd move it and rename it



YAY


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh btw Chang, I think I'm going to get that 2gb of RAM is was talking about. I think I've convinced my parents to help me out a bit as it'll help them as well (remeber earlier post about them having my old modules). Also I'm going to get 667 RAM instead of 533, it may not make that much of a difference but its the only real perormance boost I can make in addition to just increasing the amount of RAM.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 10, 2007)

Actually if I get better RAM (I think mine is currently made by Hyundai  )  wonder if I can achieve a higher overclock. Because I think it might be the problem above 2.26Ghz. Because sometimes I experience instability issues above 2.27


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Actually if I get better RAM (I think mine is currently made by Hyundai  )  wonder if I can achieve a higher overclock. Because I think it might be the problem above 2.26Ghz. Because sometimes I experience instability issues above 2.27



hahaha, mine are made by hyundai also....what are they doing....making ram and cars.....and they both suck  lucky, your parents are helping you out....well idk my parents probably don't even like the idea of opening the ram compartment  i wonder if one day i could get them to help me buy the asus xg station  667 mhz ram....SWEET i want some, now dell offers that upgrade on my comp, but it's more expensive than just buying upgrades  can you downclock ram from inside of windows? so like if you overclock then you can downclock to match the fsb because everything is dual channel now, if you could that'd probably help you get a better overclock


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 10, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> hahaha, mine are made by hyundai also....what are they doing....making ram and cars.....and they both suck  lucky, your parents are helping you out....well idk my parents probably don't even like the idea of opening the ram compartment  i wonder if one day i could get them to help me buy the asus xg station  667 mhz ram....SWEET i want some, now dell offers that upgrade on my comp, but it's more expensive than just buying upgrades  can you downclock ram from inside of windows? so like if you overclock then you can downclock to match the fsb because everything is dual channel now, if you could that'd probably help you get a better overclock



But the real funny thing is that the Hyundai memory for its spec ain't that bad. Its got memory timings of 4.4.4.12 which esecially for a laptop is not bad at all. I reckon they should give up making the cars altogether, get bought by Corsair and then actually make SOMETHING decent. Maybe they themselves realised they couldn't make cars. And yes you can downclock the RAM, and I think you could be right, because then I could achive a higher FSB. Hmmmm

And yeah that would be cool. The XG Station could be the beginning of laptops' supreme reign over the clunky lesser desktop ( I am o gonna get banned - lol) BUt on a serious note I reckon laptops will become more popular than desktops, and soon people will be able to get great performance at an acceptable price. Ie. not £1800 - $3500


----------



## zodttd (Mar 12, 2007)

I was able to successfully overclock the Clevo M570U by using the technique that was described in my "[WIP] You can overclock the Sager NP5760"... thread. I am now able to reach a 
2.2GHz
200MHz FSB
400MHz RAM
from my T5600 C2D 1.83 stock!

So happy! I'm not sure how much further it will be able to go but it will definitely not accept anything above 200MHz FSB without some way of edited more registers. It seems like it's locked since ClockGen won't stick after that point. Could it be something such as MCHBAR? Anyways, for those wondering what RAM is being used, it's Mushkin DDR2 PC5300 from directly from mushkin's storefront. It's Nanya Week 01 Year 07. Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 12, 2007)

zodttd said:


> I was able to successfully overclock the Clevo M570U by using the technique that was described in my "[WIP] You can overclock the Sager NP5760"... thread. I am now able to reach a
> 2.2GHz
> 200MHz FSB
> 400MHz RAM
> ...



any chance a dell e1505 is a clevo m570U?


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 12, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> any chance a dell e1505 is a clevo m570U?



I told you you wouldn't give up on OC'ing that thing!


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 12, 2007)

zodttd said:


> I was able to successfully overclock the Clevo M570U by using the technique that was described in my "[WIP] You can overclock the Sager NP5760"... thread. I am now able to reach a
> 2.2GHz
> 200MHz FSB
> 400MHz RAM
> ...



Nicely done, Can you show some benchmarks before and after (eg CPUMark) Just to let us know the performance difference. I'm guessing quite a bit.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 12, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I told you you wouldn't give up on OC'ing that thing!



hahahaha, i know, it'd be so sweet to have one piece of hardware on my laptop that runs at desktop speed, besides the modem   maybe i should try our demension e510 first, i want to see how crazy of an oc a btx case can get


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 12, 2007)

Why don't you try what zodttd did, just make sure you did a sytem resore before-hand and remember what settings you changed. It could be ok>


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 12, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Why don't you try what zodttd did, just make sure you did a sytem resore before-hand and remember what settings you changed. It could be ok>



haha i tried  either clockgen doesn't like vista (probably not) or it's just not that same board *sigh* back to the drawing board


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 13, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> haha i tried  either clockgen doesn't like vista (probably not) or it's just not that same board *sigh* back to the drawing board



just out if interest, sorry if I've said this before, www.laptoplogic.com and then go to guides and the upgrade a dell. Is it the same or similar model as yours?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 13, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> just out if interest, sorry if I've said this before, www.laptoplogic.com and then go to guides and the upgrade a dell. Is it the same or similar model as yours?



oh snap that would be nice, but there are a few laptops mentioned and i don't think my computer even has the same interface....lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 13, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> oh snap that would be nice, but there are a few laptops mentioned and i don't think my computer even has the same interface....lol



Oh shame, sorry just a suggestion it was a long shot. Damn I wish I had a better laptop, the more and more I think about it the more I want a pair of 7900GTX's in a 17" laptop....NO must save money!

NO more spending!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 13, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh shame, sorry just a suggestion it was a long shot. Damn I wish I had a better laptop, the more and more I think about it the more I want a pair of 7900GTX's in a 17" laptop....NO must save money!
> 
> NO more spending!



hahahaha why do you have to save money, or do you just not have the money?  i know with me, i defiantly don't have the money.  i don't even have money to afford a vid card for our desktop, integrated just doesn't cut it for css, even with everything at low.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 14, 2007)

Well guys I haven't posted much in this thread because my poor laptop refuses to overclock... in fact I have had to battle with voltage changes and the like just to get it to run at full speed!

Now I must inform you of the sad fact I will be leaving your number soon. I'm getting a new desktop, of such awesome specs that overclocking is not necessary (although I'm getting it pre-overclocked as a precaution ): http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=285893&postcount=9

So good luck guys with your laptop-modding adventures!


----------



## zodttd (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted pic in your CPUMark thread truewill.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 17, 2007)

zodttd said:


> Posted pic in your CPUMark thread truewill.



Cool, I will check and update. 

Also forr all of you with which clockgen didn't work you might want to try again, as Clockgen 1.0.5.3 is now out.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually I'm going to try your method zodttd for overclocking your processor with my bro's. He's got a core solo (ie they disabled on side of a core dup cos it was bad but can still sell it for the other half) and see if your method works as I think the pll's right but I can't get the rest right. Funny thing though, your pll is 905405
so's mine, so's my bro's, so's my mum's!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 19, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Actually I'm going to try your method zodttd for overclocking your processor with my bro's. He's got a core solo (ie they disabled on side of a core dup cos it was bad but can still sell it for the other half) and see if your method works as I think the pll's right but I can't get the rest right. Funny thing though, your pll is 905405
> so's mine, so's my bro's, so's my mum's!



what kind of laptops do you guys have?


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 19, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> what kind of laptops do you guys have?



Well this is probably the reason (ps do you think I like Gateway too much )

Me Gateway
My bro another Gateway
My mum, yet another Gateway

and the old computer was .... a Gateway


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 19, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well this is probably the reason (ps do you think I like Gateway too much )
> 
> Me Gateway
> My bro another Gateway
> ...



haha you might like them too much.  personally my view is, for a desktop: build.  for a laptop, if you're not super rich, just look for the best deal, since you can't build


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 28, 2007)

*Question*

I am attempting to overclock my Pentium M M740 1.73ghz. Currently I am using Clockgen, or attempting to, but it doesn't seem to have my mainboard in it's list. I was wondering if they had an area to update to a new list. I have had it run clocks on all available mainboard listing but the clock speeds it then reads are way off from measured levels. The one that gets close won't let me even begin to adjust it, it goes to apply but immediately resets back to it's previous level.

I run Prime95 and it never goes yellow so I don't see any errors, no strains or such, just won't engage. Anyone have any idea why?

Oh chipset is Intel i915PM/GM

Any help would be lovely.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 29, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> I am attempting to overclock my Pentium M M740 1.73ghz. Currently I am using Clockgen, or attempting to, but it doesn't seem to have my mainboard in it's list. I was wondering if they had an area to update to a new list. I have had it run clocks on all available mainboard listing but the clock speeds it then reads are way off from measured levels. The one that gets close won't let me even begin to adjust it, it goes to apply but immediately resets back to it's previous level.
> 
> I run Prime95 and it never goes yellow so I don't see any errors, no strains or such, just won't engage. Anyone have any idea why?
> 
> ...



ok, so let me get this straight, prime 95 just won't start any tests?  hmm this really shouldn't matter, but try uncompressing if that's the case.  As for clock speeds being off, download cpu-z, make sure that you're cpu isn't downclocking itself to save power, good luck ocing you're laptop, mine just won't.  it's too bad.  oh and....the will, if you're still listening to this post, im having a fan blowing onto my hdd, so it won't get hot anymore...i should've thought of this a long time ago.  lol


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

No Prime runs fine, but any overclock I attempt with Clockgen just won't engage. Everything is stable through Prime. 

It is downclocking itself, the multiplier is at 6x, versus the able 13x. It doesn't seem to go any higher so I'm a tad bit confused. The computer will get a test and always say it is running at ~900mhz. ALWAYS, regardless of what I set the power management to.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> No Prime runs fine, but any overclock I attempt with Clockgen just won't engage. Everything is stable through Prime.
> 
> It is downclocking itself, the multiplier is at 6x, versus the able 13x. It doesn't seem to go any higher so I'm a tad bit confused. The computer will get a test and always say it is running at ~900mhz. ALWAYS, regardless of what I set the power management to.



even when you run prime 95? have you double checked with cpu-z, because if so..then that is very weird.  as far as not being able to oc, you're not the only one that can't (aka me)  if you're multiplier never goes up, even when prime 95 is running, there is something seriously wrong, you could try and contact the manufactuer if the system is still under warentee.  but like i said about oc, on some systems it's just not possible, maybe some day someone will find a way for your laptop, or you could try and play around.  the one will seems to be the only one i can remember that oc'ed their laptop, but if you need more graphics power, oc the gfx card, that's not to hard.


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

I do need more power, hard xD I had read online that my chip was very good for OCing, however, it was a model right before mine, and again right after (I swear it taunts me). Buut, the GFX OCing is a bad idea. I'm running a x700 ATI at present, I've got 256mb of DDR dedicated, but OCing much at all pushes the computer over the heat level. Or at least the card. I would have plenty of performance I imagine if I just had my processor working correctly. Seriously, here is a screenshot, I refreshed/reopened CPU-z while running Prime, which was hard, but it still showed no change. If my CPU ran like it should I imagine I'd have enough power.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> I do need more power, hard xD I had read online that my chip was very good for OCing, however, it was a model right before mine, and again right after (I swear it taunts me). Buut, the GFX OCing is a bad idea. I'm running a x700 ATI at present, I've got 256mb of DDR dedicated, but OCing much at all pushes the computer over the heat level. Or at least the card. I would have plenty of performance I imagine if I just had my processor working correctly. Seriously, here is a screenshot, I refreshed/reopened CPU-z while running Prime, which was hard, but it still showed no change. If my CPU ran like it should I imagine I'd have enough power.



hmm this is a very interesting delema (i can't spell, lol) i take it it's plugged in.  what brand is your laptop?  idk if that'd matter, it shouldn't at any rate.  let's see....other problems....i know this sounds stupid, but open up taskmanger and make sure the comp is being pushed 100%


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

Yup, taskmanager shows 100% usage, and my speed changes in CPU-z from 917.7-918mhz. Rather odd. I have changed the power settings constantly, and yes, it is plugged in.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> Yup, taskmanager shows 100% usage, and my speed changes in CPU-z from 917.7-918mhz. Rather odd. I have changed the power settings constantly, and yes, it is plugged in.



oh my, this is very bad.  how do you change the power settings, through windows?


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, I tried using a manual program, but to no avail. Also the brand is Sager, I am rather certain I have always had this problem, as even when I got it I was always rated as having a low system. Even though I would be at the recommended or higher level.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> Yes, I tried using a manual program, but to no avail. Also the brand is Sager, I am rather certain I have always had this problem, as even when I got it I was always rated as having a low system. Even though I would be at the recommended or higher level.



hmm what program did you use?


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

speedswitchxp


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 30, 2007)

Use Notebook Hardware control and set cpu to max performance.
If you can't overclock with clockgen make sure you've checked the box - ignore gsb/pci
If that doesn't work try CPUFSB (takes ages t find your pll)
Or attempt the systool challenge (crashes alot!)

Could you post your system's specs that might help us.

Oh and Chang, good idea with the fan over the HDD


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> speedswitchxp



...did you try and leave it at max speed for like five minutes? sometimes some programs don't kick in all the way, and is there anything in the bios, or a bios update?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Use Notebook Hardware control and set cpu to max performance.
> If you can't overclock with clockgen make sure you've checked the box - ignore gsb/pci
> If that doesn't work try CPUFSB (takes ages t find your pll)
> Or attempt the systool challenge (crashes alot!)
> ...



lol thanks, 27 C at night   30 C during the day time, but i have a feeling that's going to get hotter.  probably going to be like 35 C during the day in the summer  silly maryland weather (hot!!)  oh, do you think they're going to make nhc for vista?  i really hate having two apps open when nhc does it in one, i have rmclock (great for undervolting, but nhc is better) and hd smart to monitor smart, because smart saved me once, hopefully it will next time my hdd wants to die.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol thanks, 27 C at night   30 C during the day time, but i have a feeling that's going to get hotter.  probably going to be like 35 C during the day in the summer  silly maryland weather (hot!!)  oh, do you think they're going to make nhc for vista?  i really hate having two apps open when nhc does it in one, i have rmclock (great for undervolting, but nhc is better) and hd smart to monitor smart, because smart saved me once, hopefully it will next time my hdd wants to die.



I hope he will, although that guy should make a more advanced verision for desktops too. The interface is so simple and easy to understand, he could make some real $$$

And when are you going to get an avatar? lol


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

Sager Notebook
Pentium M 1.73GHZ (Well supposed to be)
1.5GB PC2-5300 DDR2 RAM
Win XP Pro
Ati X700 256mb DDR
I posted all the information about my mainboard in my original post. 

Thanks guys I'm going to try this Notebook Hardware tool.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I hope he will, although that guy should make a more advanced verision for desktops too. The interface is so simple and easy to understand, he could make some real $$$
> 
> And when are you going to get an avatar? lol



lol avatar....when i come across a good pic, lol.  i might try and get a screen shot when playing css and use that....maybe i'll get one of my friends to blow up with the bombs on purpose. lol.  and yeah, nhc is like beastly, maybe add memory timings also, that's the only thing that i can think of he's missing.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> Sager Notebook
> Pentium M 1.73GHZ (Well supposed to be)
> 1.5GB PC2-5300 DDR2 RAM
> Win XP Pro
> ...



NIce notebook, gimme  - lol
OK the pll that seems to work for most people is 905405 btw.
However I don't know if this is a coincidence, but I've had 4 PM's about overclocking that exact processor and they all failed. I don't know why. Same with my mates, lets hope yours is different.

PS if you can't understand systool or anything we've said just say, sometimes I tend to jargonize things.

Hope NHC works for you, great little program, essential for any laptop user.

Gotta leave you in chang's faithful hands, its 2:35am here and I need to finish some work.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> NIce notebook, gimme  - lol
> OK the pll that seems to work for most people is 905405 btw.
> However I don't know if this is a coincidence, but I've had 4 PM's about overclocking that exact processor and they all failed. I don't know why. Same with my mates, lets hope yours is different.
> 
> ...



haha, my hands, a non oc'er, lol j/k i'll help you as best i can though.  does sager have bios updates, or is it just like one bios for the whole lifetime of the laptop?


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I changed everything in NHC to runmax voltage, max performance, max everything, annnnd it just sits there. 

However in my BIOS I have an option that asks about system frequency it's set at 15% but I dunno what it is supposed to mean. I can't find anything in my manual or online.


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

It is running Phoenix Technologies Bios. I changed that freq it made it slower. It's now at 798mhz


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> It is running Phoenix Technologies Bios. I changed that freq it made it slower. It's now at 798mhz



did you change it up or down?  try the other way.


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

I just turned it down. I'll set it back up.


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok with a fresh reset and forced controls I now have it up. At 1989MHZ. Excellent. I'm going to test out these settings. But I will be back to talk more about my overclock adventures. Though I guess just from my BIOS I am now OCing.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> I just turned it down. I'll set it back up.



yeah....turning it to 100% should fix the problem with the clock.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> Ok with a fresh reset and forced controls I now have it up. At 1989MHZ. Excellent. I'm going to test out these settings. But I will be back to talk more about my overclock adventures. Though I guess just from my BIOS I am now OCing.



nice!!!!!!!!!!  that's like only possible in a few laptop bios, good job


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it can't go to 100% only from 0%-15%. But yeah, so minor performance increase. Well, much greater one, but if you count that it is supposed to work at the 1.73GHZ. It's only a minor increase. Hours of C&C3 however, only had the core at 52C. Shutoff point is 95C.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> Well it can't go to 100% only from 0%-15%. But yeah, so minor performance increase. Well, much greater one, but if you count that it is supposed to work at the 1.73GHZ. It's only a minor increase. Hours of C&C3 however, only had the core at 52C. Shutoff point is 95C.



for a laptop, any oc is good, lol.  how's the benchmarks now? the x1600 should be able to really run that machine


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> It is running Phoenix Technologies Bios. I changed that freq it made it slower. It's now at 798mhz



798 it what the pentium P 7X0 chips work at at their lowest mulipliers. Hmm, I wonder why it refuses to go up. OUt of interest do open about 4 different programs at once and keep checking the frequency of the cpu with nhc during it (hover your cursor over the icon I advise) see if it changes to 1730 approx

EDIT: ignore this comment its out of date
Geez you two reply quickly, I just left for a coke and type the reply and bang 4 more posts, lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 30, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> Well it can't go to 100% only from 0%-15%. But yeah, so minor performance increase. Well, much greater one, but if you count that it is supposed to work at the 1.73GHZ. It's only a minor increase. Hours of C&C3 however, only had the core at 52C. Shutoff point is 95C.



Change the shutoff point to be 90 degrees in my opinion, its just safer. And well done, as Chang said, any oc with a laptop is  an achivement, welcome to the elite dude.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Change the shutoff point to be 90 degrees in my opinion, its just safer. And well done, as Chang said, any oc with a laptop is  an achivement, welcome to the elite dude.



haha, i have no shut off point, it's called my finger   and dell decided to lock all the controls down on my computer.  the good part is when there is a gfx card oc utility for vista i'll be able to oc that abouve 100 mhz, it's a really good gfx card to oc.


----------



## maverick (Mar 31, 2007)

*OCing helpp*

Hey guyss.... i just recently got a laptop and I thought I'd overclock it to get decent performance on GRAW... Im using Systool right now (ive used ATI Tool on my Imac with bootcamp with GREAT results). The program is detecting the videocard (geforce go 6150 yea i kno.... its sloww) and I can oc it to atleast 600mhz core and 1000mhz memory (its running pretty hot... around 82*C -ill need some cooling tips too). I wanna try CPU ocing now but i dunno what my clockgen is... can anyone help me please?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 31, 2007)

maverick said:


> Hey guyss.... i just recently got a laptop and I thought I'd overclock it to get decent performance on GRAW... Im using Systool right now (ive used ATI Tool on my Imac with bootcamp with GREAT results). The program is detecting the videocard (geforce go 6150 yea i kno.... its sloww) and I can oc it to atleast 600mhz core and 1000mhz memory (its running pretty hot... around 82*C -ill need some cooling tips too). I wanna try CPU ocing now but i dunno what my clockgen is... can anyone help me please?



hmm first we need the model of the laptop, from there usually the one will knows what it is.  a gfx card running at 82 C is not good, the gfx card itself can take it, but the rest of the system is getting alot of heat from that card.  if you have a dell download "i8kfangui" or if you have a different brand try speedfan.  and one more thing, a gfx card oc to that point, is it artifacting? because if it is, you want to back down the clocks.   and like i said above, we need the model of your laptop, preferally the whole system's specs.


----------



## Einlanzerous (Mar 31, 2007)

If I could put a x1600 in this, I would.  But yes, it's much better. I do need to benchmark it now. But I kind of want to wait till I get my other 1GB of RAM, so I can dual Channel PC2-5300 2GB, VS 1.5 with a mix. 

It took NHC two restarts and me changing the Freq to accept anything else, now it's constantly 1.99GHZ. 

The x700 Overheats too easily though. I can hardly push it an extra 15/20mhz (Core/Memory) before it shuts down. I assume it's overheating at least.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 31, 2007)

Einlanzerous said:


> If I could put a x1600 in this, I would.  But yes, it's much better. I do need to benchmark it now. But I kind of want to wait till I get my other 1GB of RAM, so I can dual Channel PC2-5300 2GB, VS 1.5 with a mix.
> 
> It took NHC two restarts and me changing the Freq to accept anything else, now it's constantly 1.99GHZ.
> 
> The x700 Overheats too easily though. I can hardly push it an extra 15/20mhz (Core/Memory) before it shuts down. I assume it's overheating at least.



not neccasrily overheating.  sometimes the gfx card can only be pushed so hard before the chip itself can't take it, just like with cpu's.  they can get a c2d up to 5 ghz, but you know 10 is impossible no matter what the cooling.  too cool you're laptop down, try speedfan or running a fan across your laptop (or get one of the handy cooling pads that go under the laptop with fans built in) and if you really wanted to cool your laptop down, i can tell you how to undervolt the cpu, just send me a screen shot of every page of nhc (i forget what it looks like)


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 31, 2007)

Other things to help the cooling of a laptop is to first get a good air cleaner and blow all the dust out. Secondly, you see the vent on the side or back of your machine's cut the plastic verticals in the grills out (a bit extreme and make is look weird but if you want performance) Also what a lot of people forget with laptops is the HDD, on NHC there is a a part for increasing HDD performnce, do this, its not that much noisier.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 31, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Other things to help the cooling of a laptop is to first get a good air cleaner and blow all the dust out. Secondly, you see the vent on the side or back of your machine's cut the plastic verticals in the grills out (a bit extreme and make is look weird but if you want performance) Also what a lot of people forget with laptops is the HDD, on NHC there is a a part for increasing HDD performnce, do this, its not that much noisier.



how long after you get your laptop should you blow the heatsink with the stuff,  i use a paper that collects dust and just run it along the grill on the bottom of the laptop.  did you cut out the plastic grill? just wondering.  another tip to improve hdd performance is if you have vista, if you do see the vista tips theard.


----------



## maverick (Apr 3, 2007)

*compaq*

my laptop is a compaq V6110, with a turion tl 50 @ 1.6ghz, 1gb ram. There are no noticable artifacts at these temps (79*C  to 82*C) in games like Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, CS:S, Need for Speed Carbon.In fact they run pretty smoothly at medium settings and a res of 1024*780. My old old comp (P4; 1GB; 128mb ati radeon 9200) was overclocked using ati tool, and when i pushed the clocks too high then i'd notice artifacts. The laptop does not have any at this point. Im kinda scared abt increasing the clox further (600mhz core & 1000mhz memory). I see that everytime the fans turn on, the temp goes down like 5-6 degrees in abt 3 seconds. I wanna kno if theres a way to keep the fans running on so i can increase the clocks (for performance gain in GRAW). Geforce go 6150 wasnt made for high performance GRAW... (does it even support it?) but i wanna try anyway... I'd buy a cooler, but getting the fans to run longer appeals more to me... (also whats the life of a fan running quadruple times what its meant to do? im assuming theyre brushless motors?)

-maverick


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 3, 2007)

maverick said:


> my laptop is a compaq V6110, with a turion tl 50 @ 1.6ghz, 1gb ram. There are no noticable artifacts at these temps (79*C  to 82*C) in games like Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, CS:S, Need for Speed Carbon.In fact they run pretty smoothly at medium settings and a res of 1024*780. My old old comp (P4; 1GB; 128mb ati radeon 9200) was overclocked using ati tool, and when i pushed the clocks too high then i'd notice artifacts. The laptop does not have any at this point. Im kinda scared abt increasing the clox further (600mhz core & 1000mhz memory). I see that everytime the fans turn on, the temp goes down like 5-6 degrees in abt 3 seconds. I wanna kno if theres a way to keep the fans running on so i can increase the clocks (for performance gain in GRAW). Geforce go 6150 wasnt made for high performance GRAW... (does it even support it?) but i wanna try anyway... I'd buy a cooler, but getting the fans to run longer appeals more to me... (also whats the life of a fan running quadruple times what its meant to do? im assuming theyre brushless motors?)
> 
> -maverick




hmmm have you tried speedfan? too bad it's not a dell...i know a program that works with dells, but i think dells only.


----------



## maverick (Apr 4, 2007)

ive tried speed fan... and im havin trbl setting it up. All i can see is the temperature of my gpu (which i already know from systool). It does not detect any fans on my system at all (there is one im sure thats what the whoosing sound is). Temp jus hit 82*, fans turned on and it went down to 75 in abt 15 seconds (I actually counted this time). Imma screw around with speedfan 2morro... too much homework for 2nite (dam IB)

thanks for your replies 

-maverick


----------



## maverick (Apr 4, 2007)

.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 4, 2007)

maverick said:


> ive tried speed fan... and im havin trbl setting it up. All i can see is the temperature of my gpu (which i already know from systool). It does not detect any fans on my system at all (there is one im sure thats what the whoosing sound is). Temp jus hit 82*, fans turned on and it went down to 75 in abt 15 seconds (I actually counted this time). Imma screw around with speedfan 2morro... too much homework for 2nite (dam IB)
> 
> thanks for your replies
> 
> -maverick



hahaha hw sucks, that's why im glad i finally am off for break.  i believe all computers can have their fans controlled from inisde the os.  oh, and how's the IB?  i went to a private school because my parents didn't feel the IB was right.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 4, 2007)

maverick said:


> ive tried speed fan... and im havin trbl setting it up. All i can see is the temperature of my gpu (which i already know from systool). It does not detect any fans on my system at all (there is one im sure thats what the whoosing sound is). Temp jus hit 82*, fans turned on and it went down to 75 in abt 15 seconds (I actually counted this time). Imma screw around with speedfan 2morro... too much homework for 2nite (dam IB)
> 
> thanks for your replies
> 
> -maverick



OK those temps are too high, especially for a turion chip. To be honest you need to see if anything is clogging up that cpu HSF, but if speedfan doesn't work I don't know what will. It doesn't work on mine to, thorroughly annoying. You can try Hmonitor, and also the check the ACPI tab in NHC. If thatt still doesn't work, you're in my position. 

But as you say when the fans actually go on they reduce heat damn fast! As you say about 10 degrees goes down in about 20 seconds, its amazing.

I'm gonna do the IB too, though everyone says its a tonne of work:shadedshu


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK those temps are too high, especially for a turion chip. To be honest you need to see if anything is clogging up that cpu HSF, but if speedfan doesn't work I don't know what will. It doesn't work on mine to, thorroughly annoying. You can try Hmonitor, and also the check the ACPI tab in NHC. If thatt still doesn't work, you're in my position.
> 
> But as you say when the fans actually go on they reduce heat damn fast! As you say about 10 degrees goes down in about 20 seconds, its amazing.
> 
> I'm gonna do the IB too, though everyone says its a tonne of work:shadedshu



i thought he meant gpu?  yeah, i heard ib is alot of work, lucky me i got out of it


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 4, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> i thought he meant gpu?  yeah, i heard ib is alot of work, lucky me i got out of it



Wait after re-reading I think you're right, its the gpu he's talking about with the temps.
HOwever I'm afraid its probably cooled by the same fan, as the cpu, its to save space.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Wait after re-reading I think you're right, its the gpu he's talking about with the temps.
> HOwever I'm afraid its probably cooled by the same fan, as the cpu, its to save space.



yeah, my laptop is built the same way.  but still 75 C in a laptop is not good, it's not like a desktop with lots of space for the heat to disappate to, it's defiantly heating up the other parts of his laptop.


----------



## maverick (Apr 5, 2007)

yea ur rightt... the laptops awfully warm all the time... and 75*C is when its at its coolest... 82 is more normal, and then the fans kick in. When i just turn it on it hovers at about 60, 65 and then it jumps up again. The HDD is VERY VERY warm... like... think hot water tap. I think I'll reduce the clocks back to their recommended settings (425mhz core, 600 mhz mem) and then keep trying with speedfan and (HMonitor was it?). Its a shame tho  chaos theory had like 35-40 fps with Shader 3.0 and half the highest settings... oh well  

thanx for ur replies guys

-maverick


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 5, 2007)

maverick said:


> yea ur rightt... the laptops awfully warm all the time... and 75*C is when its at its coolest... 82 is more normal, and then the fans kick in. When i just turn it on it hovers at about 60, 65 and then it jumps up again. The HDD is VERY VERY warm... like... think hot water tap. I think I'll reduce the clocks back to their recommended settings (425mhz core, 600 mhz mem) and then keep trying with speedfan and (HMonitor was it?). Its a shame tho  chaos theory had like 35-40 fps with Shader 3.0 and half the highest settings... oh well
> 
> thanx for ur replies guys
> 
> -maverick



Yeah real sorry maverick but those temps are bloody high. 

For examply mine after a defrag and 2 hours of BF2142 are...
Cpu: 54  (@2.2)
HDD: 30 (@max performance)

But then I have one hell of a cooling pad.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah real sorry maverick but those temps are bloody high.
> 
> For examply mine after a defrag and 2 hours of BF2142 are...
> Cpu: 54  (@2.2)
> ...



let's see.....after a couple of hours of prime....cpu=50 (i can control the fan) hdd=30 maybe 32.  after playing css for a while cpu and gfx are both around 50  hdd is around 32.  oh and maverick, if you can afford it get a cooling pad, or use a fan to blow across the hdd, because heat really does kill a hdd.  i know personaly (i hate samsung hdd)


----------



## maverick (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey guys.... i took a closer look at speedfan, and it shows the temps of my cpu cores and the HDD. Both cores are hovering around 52*C.. and hdd is 48*C... it seems only my GPU is warm. This sounds sort of normal. Also I underclocked my GPU, back to the default settings (425/666) and the temp is staying the same  Either that or systool doesnt work properly. Thas why im dling motherboard monitor now (motherboard model Quanta 30B7 65.21)

-maverick


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 5, 2007)

maverick said:


> Hey guys.... i took a closer look at speedfan, and it shows the temps of my cpu cores and the HDD. Both cores are hovering around 52*C.. and hdd is 48*C... it seems only my GPU is warm. This sounds sort of normal. Also I underclocked my GPU, back to the default settings (425/666) and the temp is staying the same  Either that or systool doesnt work properly. Thas why im dling motherboard monitor now (motherboard model Quanta 30B7 65.21)
> 
> -maverick



it may be that your fan doesn't come on until your cpu reaches a certain temp.  i hope it's not like that.  maybe it comes on when the gpu hits a certain temp...in your case it would be 75, but that seems way too hot.  oh and hdd @48 C for extended periods of time is bad, i had a hdd go bad because of that kind of heat.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 5, 2007)

maverick said:


> Hey guys.... i took a closer look at speedfan, and it shows the temps of my cpu cores and the HDD. Both cores are hovering around 52*C.. and hdd is 48*C... it seems only my GPU is warm. This sounds sort of normal. Also I underclocked my GPU, back to the default settings (425/666) and the temp is staying the same  Either that or systool doesnt work properly. Thas why im dling motherboard monitor now (motherboard model Quanta 30B7 65.21)
> 
> -maverick



Bloody hell! You HDD temps are really dangerously high. Remember that thats also going to heat up other internals as well. Bear in mind that I have my HDD auto shutdown set at 50 degrees. You *NEED* a cooling pad. Get one with 2-3 fans, and fast, HDD's start having problems in laptops anywhere near 55, so you are dangerously close.

I promise a cooling pad will make all the difference.

EDIT: And Chang, how in hell have you got more posts than me, about a week ago I had about 35 more, lol!


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Bloody hell! You HDD temps are really dangerously high. Remember that thats also going to heat up other internals as well. Bear in mind that I have my HDD auto shutdown set at 50 degrees. You *NEED* a cooling pad. Get one with 2-3 fans, and fast, HDD's start having problems in laptops anywhere near 55, so you are dangerously close.
> 
> I promise a cooling pad will make all the difference.
> 
> EDIT: And Chang, how in hell have you got more posts than me, about a week ago I had about 35 more, lol!



lol, im good like that.  and mavrick 48 is too hot, well, if you have a samsung hdd.  or maybe it was just mine that went bad.  you really do need to do something about those temps though, that's high.  whatever cools it down by 1 degree already helps keep the hdd cool, and the cooler you can keep the cpu, the longer it lasts.  have you undervolted yet?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, im good like that.  and mavrick 48 is too hot, well, if you have a samsung hdd.  or maybe it was just mine that went bad.  you really do need to do something about those temps though, that's high.  whatever cools it down by 1 degree already helps keep the hdd cool, and the cooler you can keep the cpu, the longer it lasts.  have you undervolted yet?



Good point, maverick go to hard disk on NHC and set everything to the max power saving etc, (ie the ones with the lowest numbers next to them).

Also as Chang said try undervolting your cpu.
Go to NHC > CPU voltage, then try going to the highest mulitplier (mine is 14, but yours will be different) and set it to the voltage below it, this is quite a cool feature actually as you can get chips to overclock with less actual voltage) Howver as you guessed ofc this could make the cpu untable so use the NHC tool to check this and then use Orthos os prime95 etc.
See how low you can go on each multi (as if you've got your cpu on speedstep enabled this will be useless for all the other mulit's which it will more commonly be on) , lets put it this way I can oc to 2Ghz (from 1.86) on an underclock from 1.308 (@multi 14) to 1.208 (@multi 14) instead. However ofc to achieve highest oc you're going to need the default voltage.

Hope that helped
dw btw about your HDD, its just losing you HDD is costly and not worth the risk, coolers are fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Good point, maverick go to hard disk on NHC and set everything to the max power saving etc, (ie the ones with the lowest numbers next to them).
> 
> Also as Chang said try undervolting your cpu.
> Go to NHC > CPU voltage, then try going to the highest mulitplier (mine is 14, but yours will be different) and set it to the voltage below it, this is quite a cool feature actually as you can get chips to overclock with less actual voltage) Howver as you guessed ofc this could make the cpu untable so use the NHC tool to check this and then use Orthos os prime95 etc.
> ...



what i did was i ran prime 95 in the background as i was undervolting, i let it run through the loop like 8 times (whenever it has the break between the "finished....") until i got an error and then just bumped it up a notch, i got mine down from 1.175 to .975 using rmclock (personally i think nhc is better) good luck.  but most important for you is if you can drop the lowest multiplier's voltage, i can't on my cpu, but that'll be most effective since your cpu usually is idle till you kick in the games


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> what i did was i ran prime 95 in the background as i was undervolting, i let it run through the loop like 8 times (whenever it has the break between the "finished....") until i got an error and then just bumped it up a notch, i got mine down from 1.175 to .975 using rmclock (personally i think nhc is better) good luck.  but most important for you is if you can drop the lowest multiplier's voltage, i can't on my cpu, but that'll be most effective since your cpu usually is idle till you kick in the games



0.975?? Your an b****** you know that . Here I am stuck with my slow as hell M 750, and you're at 0.975....... 
No but seriously if you go down Chang's quicker (worse!, lol) way then make sure when you think you've got it right you leave orthos/prime95 on for a couple of hours.

Mine goes down to 0.988 minimum! how humiliating!


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> 0.975?? Your an b****** you know that . Here I am stuck with my slow as hell M 750, and you're at 0.975.......
> No but seriously if you go down Cahng's quicker (worse!, lol) way then make sure when you think you've got it right you leave orthos/prime95 on for a couple of hours.



     yeah, now if i could only oc this thing......but vista really does slow you down, im .156 sec off my best time in xp.  graphics took the worst hit, i dropped about 100 points in 3dmark 03.  oh and what's your cpu score in 3dmark? i want to know if our 3ghz p4 beats your cpu.  oh, vista has better sound, even for integrated...so if you really like sound, go for vista.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> 0.975?? Your an b****** you know that . Here I am stuck with my slow as hell M 750, and you're at 0.975.......
> No but seriously if you go down Chang's quicker (worse!, lol) way then make sure when you think you've got it right you leave orthos/prime95 on for a couple of hours.
> 
> Mine goes down to 0.988 minimum! how humiliating!



oh yes, i missed the last part,  i only did that too find a voltage that was stable for a bit.  once you find that, you really do want it to run for at least an hour, which reminds me...i probably should retest it, i just decided to see if i could go one under .988, so 2 hours of prime95, but with dual core i can still use the comp


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, now if i could only oc this thing......but vista really does slow you down, im .156 sec off my best time in xp.  graphics took the worst hit, i dropped about 100 points in 3dmark 03.  oh and what's your cpu score in 3dmark? i want to know if our 3ghz p4 beats your cpu.  oh, vista has better sound, even for integrated...so if you really like sound, go for vista.



Will check it now.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 7, 2007)

876 @2.2

Sorry, Forgot To Change To 2.25
A pentium 4 only beats Pentium M in DVD encoding, as the Pentium M, like Athlon64's has a very short pipeline and thus is actually better for for gaming than the P4 clock for clock by quite a bit.

Its why people were surprised when lowe end dual core pentium D's weren't good at gaming at standard speeds. They had been told how brillinat the new dual core idea was but actually it was just two p4's stuck together and thus was pretty good at DVD encoding but bad for gaming at low clock speeds in terms of the P4. Thats why only high end (and thus high-clocked, which compensates) and oc'd PD's were any good at gaming...... I'm a neek, lol


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> 876 @2.2
> 
> Sorry, Forgot To Change To 2.25
> A pentium 4 only beats Pentium M in DVD encoding, as the Pentium M, like Athlon64's has a very short pipeline and thus is actually better for for gaming than the P4 clock for clock by quite a bit.
> ...



lol yup as i thought, your cpu kills the p4.  876 to 596....dang....but core 2 rules all!!!! lol


----------



## myke66 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alienware m9700

2.2ghz turion  OC'ed 2.3ghz
1.5gig ram
single 7900GS oc'ed from 375/500 to 420/680
Vista Home Premium

Default settings 3Dmark06 3417
OC'ed video card, 3775.
OC'ed video card and processor, 3810
Clocked this way, my processor didnt hit over 72degrees, and my GPU didnt reach past 69 degrees.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 9, 2007)

myke66 said:


> Alienware m9700
> 
> 2.2ghz turion  OC'ed 2.3ghz
> 1.5gig ram
> ...



is that C or F?  b/c if that's C i believe that's quite hot.


----------



## myke66 (Apr 9, 2007)

F


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 9, 2007)

myke66 said:


> F



wow! that's a really cool running laptop.  i know for sure that mine couldn't keep those temps, oh and just wondering, how many fans does your laptop have?


----------



## myke66 (Apr 9, 2007)

i think two, one on cpu and one on GPU, im not all to sure  about laptop internals, but i know it uses heatpipes and sinks pretty well. Alienware did an amazing job keeping this thing cool. anyparts your actually touch are cool to the touch. only the bottem gets really warm.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 9, 2007)

myke66 said:


> i think two, one on cpu and one on GPU, im not all to sure  about laptop internals, but i know it uses heatpipes and sinks pretty well. Alienware did an amazing job keeping this thing cool. anyparts your actually touch are cool to the touch. only the bottem gets really warm.



that's impressive only 2 heatpipes/fans  i bet the memory gets warm, that's why the bottom gets warmer than the rest of the laptop, it's the same with mine (except i only have one fan for cpu/gpu)


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> that's impressive only 2 heatpipes/fans  i bet the memory gets warm, that's why the bottom gets warmer than the rest of the laptop, it's the same with mine (except i only have one fan for cpu/gpu)



Its probably the HDD thats making the bottom warm. Its the largest part in the laptop (excl. motherboard) and if it gets hot it heats up the whole laptop.

But I must say you have a wonderful laptop myke, care to post some pics please


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Its probably the HDD thats making the bottom warm. Its the largest part in the laptop (excl. motherboard) and if it gets hot it heats up the whole laptop.
> 
> But I must say you have a wonderful laptop myke, care to post some pics please



oh yeahh that's right, i forgot, cause of my wonderful cheap fan.  my hdd is now the coolest part of my laptop, i really really like this fan.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 9, 2007)

myke66 said:


> F



Well AMD's do run cooler... but yes those temps are exceptionally low.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well AMD's do run cooler... but yes those temps are exceptionally low.



they do?  interesting, you wouldn't happen to know why my pcmark score is like 5800? i hope it's not vista being gay....


----------



## myke66 (Apr 10, 2007)

sure, be happy too.















i could take pictures myself, but those are better angles then i could do =P

also, those scores are with a single GPU, when alienware puts out SLi drivers for vista....oh man, i cant wait. almost 4k 3dmark06 on a single card....

Also, its not the RAM that gets the hottest, or even the HDD, its the processor that produces the most head. The bottem where one of the HDD bays are never get hots to the touch actually, the top right where the CPU is gets very hot, along with the GPU.

here, i actually have a picture of the internals..


----------



## myke66 (Apr 10, 2007)

one more picture, just to show what i was talking about..


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 10, 2007)

myke66 said:


> one more picture, just to show what i was talking about..



oh it was c.  so it gets quite hot then.  no sli yet?  oh man, that laptop is going to kick some ass when you get those drivers.


----------



## myke66 (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah my bad, i guess i was mistaken, goodthing i posted screenies =P


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 10, 2007)

myke66 said:


> yeah my bad, i guess i was mistaken, goodthing i posted screenies =P



lol yeah


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 10, 2007)

myke66 said:


> one more picture, just to show what i was talking about..



Thanks a lot for the detailed photos myke. Very nice internals aren't they. The heatpipes are used quite well, and I agree totally with the way they've spaced out those two fans - to increase cooling throughout the chassis. I'm impressed


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed photos myke. Very nice internals aren't they. The heatpipes are used wuite well, and I agree totally with the way they've spaced out those two fans. I'm impressed



most impressive in there is defiantly the sli in laptops....i mean....sli....in laptops....


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 18, 2007)

hey guys I'm trying to get clockgen to work on my laptop but can't get any of the plls to work, can you please post like exactly what steps I need to take to test each pll to see if it works? my specs are listed to the left
thanks!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> hey guys I'm trying to get clockgen to work on my laptop but can't get any of the plls to work, can you please post like exactly what steps I need to take to test each pll to see if it works? my specs are listed to the left
> thanks!



*OK, heres what I wrote in response to someone else asking the same question via Pm*
_Its made up of two replies, the second because the first failed in his case_


OK first look at my Laptop Overclockers Page for a hint or two.

Then with clockgen find your pll.
I'll assume you haven't gone through all of the pll's. There are only two ways to find out your pll generator.

1. Open up your laptop, find it on the motherboard and then look at what it says it is. I don't advise this.

2. The other option is not for most people as it can void warranties, so instead you can just try with every pll generator in clockgen.

Right to do this accurately you'll need to open clockgen and do these exact instructions.
> Go to pll setup
> Then tick the box named "ignore GSB/PCI"
>Now select the first pll generator and then click read clocks.
> Open pll control and see if it reads 1862 (or very close, and I mean very close)
> If it does great go to step 3.
> If it doesn't, change the pll generator and click read clocks again. Check the Pll control cpu speed. and continue if necessary down the list.
> If noe of them seem to work, do them all again (ps some crash your computer, don't worry just reboot.)
> If none of them work again, you can go to systool but this is harder, reply to me if you want to know how to do this.

3. Right first you need Notebook Hardware Control With this you need to set your cpu to Max performance. This removes the Intel speedstep function that slows down your cpu to save battery life. But its not necessary when you're connected to the power plug.
Next trun up the Hard drive performance and noise level up to the highest it can go (performance and number wise). Then download orthos, this will test the stability.
Right now increase your cpu speed to about 1950Mhz using pll control in clockgen. Then do a stability test in orthos for about 30mins. The go to 1960, and another 30mins, then 1970 etc
As soon you get an error in orthos or your computer crashes its too high so lower it to the previous good one and test orthos on that speed for about 2 hours. If no error, then great! if not then lower and repeat.

Hope that helped.

Will

PS. Never set the clocks to appear at startup, just do it before each time you want a performance boost (ie gaming) Also Notebook Hardware controls (NHC) has a great feature to show the temperatures of your cpu and HDD. Don't lt the CPU ever go above 80 in my opinion. It shouldn't really be above 60 celcius most of the time. (Mine runs at 40-50) Also overclocking using clockgen increases the RAM also, thus further speeding up your PC!!!
k if you want to go down the systool route its risky.
Systool crashes A LOT! because its an early release, so if your computer crashes mulitple times just restart.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK with that out of the way you open systool and from what I can remember go to

1. Hardware monitoring> CPU overclocking.
2. Now you need to do the same thing as you did with clockgen. Go thorugh all of the pll's until you get the right one. There are two ways you can know if you have found it. Firstly systool will say " clock generator detected" (or something similar, I'm afraid I can't remember) HOwever don't assume this is true. You get a lot of false positives, so you also have to look at what clock readings it will give you. If you have set the Notebook Hardware control to max performance(you must do this!) on cpu speed, this should be on 1862Mhz(approximately).
3. If it does say the correct speed great, you can then try and move the fsb slider. NOw only do this byb small bits at a time, as otherwise you are going to crash your pc instantly.
4. If this is successful , then do the same as clockgen. For your information I can achieve a relatively stable overclock to about 2250. But I don't like to go to the limits in a laptop, so I am at 2200 most of the time.

I really hope this works.
Either way tell me


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 24, 2007)

hey, how high are your temps now summer has finally come?  i idle at 40 C with the fan running at low.  i just cleaned the hsf today, so it can't be that....im really not happy with the temps, lol.  i might just invist in the laptop pad, or i'll ghetto rig one....grrr something i don't want to do-work.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 24, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> hey, how high are your temps now summer has finally come?  i idle at 40 C with the fan running at low.  i just cleaned the hsf today, so it can't be that....im really not happy with the temps, lol.  i might just invist in the laptop pad, or i'll ghetto rig one....grrr something i don't want to do-work.



Well Chang you could always work for me, wanna be my bitch? I pay good rates and I'm very sexy....... 

I'm very sleepy, blame it on the lack of sleep.... and sex...... 

Get the cooling pad - temps are high just like yours.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well Chang you could always work for me, wanna be my bitch? I pay good rates and I'm very sexy.......
> 
> I'm very sleepy, blame it on the lack of sleep.... and sex......
> 
> Get the cooling pad - temps are high just like yours.



lol that's ok, i have a real job (yummm chick fil a) what's your cooling pad?  im looking through newegg, and can't really find an amazing one, i'll just have to look harder i guess  and it's 85, and im burning....im missing winter already, just because of my laptop temps :shadedshu


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm idling at 46, no fans, no cooling pad. Thats with speedstep on, I'm not happy either.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 24, 2007)

ohh yuck.  im thinking that i need a cooler with 3 fans for it to be good, one at the cpu vent, one at the mem, and one at the hdd....i wonder if im going to find any like that.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 24, 2007)

what do you think about this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834999336 only thing is it doesn't have 3 fans, but i guess i can live with that.  sorry for the double post


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2007)

Can this be OCed Dell Latitude D520 I think it cant but just wanted to ask to make sure


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Can this be OCed Dell Latitude D520 I think it cant but just wanted to ask to make sure



Try it with the pll's in clockgen. Up to the present time we've had a bad experience with the Dellsshadedshu) but you can try. I hope it works, but it seems they either use a noun-supported pll counter or they lock the speeds in the BIOS.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 24, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> what do you think about this one? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834999336 only thing is it doesn't have 3 fans, but i guess i can live with that.  sorry for the double post



My opinion - shoddy manufacture. AKASA do quiet ones(with a USB hub) but I think you might be better off making your own with 2x 120mm fans, quieter and shift a lot more air.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My opinion - shoddy manufacture. AKASA do quiet ones(with a USB hub) but I think you might be better off making your own with 2x 120mm fans, quieter and shift a lot more air.



GRR too expensive, my parents wouldn't let me spend that much money.  I was considering to use the 2 or 3 120mm fan approach, but id need a psu, or ac powered fans are $25 anyways, so i figured a pad would just be best


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 24, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> GRR too expensive, my parents wouldn't let me spend that much money.  I was considering to use the 2 or 3 120mm fan approach, but id need a psu, or ac powered fans are $25 anyways, so i figured a pad would just be best



Whatever you think is bets then. Me personally I prefer 3 fans, but then on the other hand, 3 fans are noisier. 50% noisier!


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Whatever you think is bets then. Me personally I prefer 3 fans, but then on the other hand, 3 fans are noisier. 50% noisier!



hahahhaha 3 fans=beast.  me=poor.  good fans=expensive.  therefore, me+good fan+modded pad doesn't not equald poor.  sorry about the whole math thing, im getting ready for a geometry test right now...


----------



## dlzerocool (May 2, 2007)

*Acer Aspire 5100 : X1300 radeon mobility hypermemory*

Hello all,

First of all, thanks theonetruewill because you made this topic.
I was wondering if I was the only one who was thinking on OC laptops ? 
Why so many people think that only desktops can be overclocked?
Second I would like to say that I like your sign about Zero Cool.

I will not say overclock laptops is more safety compare to desktops but, there's one thing
that I'm sure. There is a lot more protection about overheating in notebooks as you can find in a desktop.

When temp too high the computer will just reset and put frequencies/voltages to the default value. (If 

you haven't flash moded your bios,of course.)

Ok now let's talk about my laptop.
System:
AMD TURION 64 X2 Mobile (T52) 1,6GHZ
ATI X1300 hypermemory mobility.
2GB DDR2
and other specs useless.

Now I'm going to try to overclock my laptop to 1,8GHZ
with a temp ~ 70°C for both CPU's.
And X1300 frequencies... Let's see how faar it will go.
Okay my laptop freezes at 1946MHZ and 77°C on both cpus  
So I will keep 1900MHZ  

TOOLS : Systool, Core Temp, ClockGen, Ati Tray Tool.
Every 100% test temperature screens have been taken after 20min of 100% runing.

1st: CPU 0-3% whitout OC   1st: CPU 100% whitout OC   Temperatures. 







2nd: CPU 0-3% Overclocked  2nd: CPUC 100% overclocked  Temperatures.







This temps are not more valide. At moment CPU's are at 60-66°C when 100% usage.
Why ? : I changed the VID from 1.100V  to  0.950V  under 0.900 cpu become instable.
So I let a marge and choose 0.950.

ATI X1300
1st: GPU/Memory whitout OC       2nd: GPU/Memory overclocked








Finaly a screenshot showing everything runing fine.









   

ps: Sorry about my english, is not my native language ^^.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 2, 2007)

Wll done mate, you are now a member of our Priviliged Few! 

Thanks for posting, and in case you didn't use ATi tool because it did not work, I suggest using the 0.24 version. 0.26 does not work with most mobile gfx cards.
If anyone want to prove me wrong, just go ahead and try.


----------



## dlzerocool (May 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Wll done mate, you are now a member of our Priviliged Few!
> 
> Thanks for posting, and in case you didn't use ATi tool because it did not work, I suggest using the 0.24 version. 0.26 does not work with most mobile gfx cards.
> If anyone want to prove me wrong, just go ahead and try.



That's exactly why I didn't use ati tool 
I'm suprised how much faster my games work now.
I get a boost on FPS.

Just with ati tray tools +~70/80fps  it's really awesome.
And fan continue like before, not faster, not hoter really cool.
I will try ati tool .24


----------



## dlzerocool (May 2, 2007)

No T_T 0.24 not working for me...


----------



## kwchang007 (May 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Wll done mate, you are now a member of our Priviliged Few!
> 
> Thanks for posting, and in case you didn't use ATi tool because it did not work, I suggest using the 0.24 version. 0.26 does not work with most mobile gfx cards.
> If anyone want to prove me wrong, just go ahead and try.



2.4 eh?? man no wonder ati tool kept on reading my clocks as like 700 mhz....i was like WTF?!?!?! that's not true.....


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

dlzerocool said:


> No T_T 0.24 not working for me...



Thats a shame dude, Oh well tray tools is ok, although I reckon ATi tool is better at testing stability


----------



## nflesher87 (May 3, 2007)

ok I'm really confused, how is he doing all of that on mac?


----------



## dlzerocool (May 3, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> ok I'm really confused, how is he doing all of that on mac?



It's easy, I'm not on a MAC.
It's windows XP SP2
with a mac skin interface pack.

It's a transform pack, there is another one on the web wich transform your win xp to win vista.

It's called Vista Transformation pack.

Take a look at MAC transformation pack if you like.
http://osx.portraitofakite.com/
The site is not working at moment but you will find the last versions in another places.

FlyakiteOSX  <<< that's the name of the pack.
I'm using version 3.5 with this one there is an auto-update. So if you want to try
Try this version or newer.

If someone can give me some impressions about my CPU/GPU temps and results in my last post, I will read it.


----------



## dlzerocool (May 3, 2007)

Okay after a little test.
Droping down the VID to : 0.950v

My cpu is now at 1,9GHZ 100% usage  62 & 66°C

tested with systool:
No errors during stress test.
At 0.900v I get an error. the next was 0.925
but for security I choose 0.950 so I'm sure there will be no error.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 3, 2007)

dlzerocool said:


> It's easy, I'm not on a MAC.
> It's windows XP SP2
> with a mac skin interface pack.



That makes sense, I've heard about those before but never had time to mess with one, it just looks really convincing and I have a macbook pro that I dual boot to windows on


----------



## dlzerocool (May 3, 2007)

The packs are very interesting, sure after installation they need some changes but is easy to do.
Vista one is heavy in ram use. That's why I choose osx one.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 5, 2007)

YAYAYAYA i can overclock my vid card again  powerstrip and ati tool to check for artifacts...so far i've been able to push my 3d mark 05 score to 2100 from 1880 stock.  i'll tell you when i max out the card


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> YAYAYAYA i can overclock my vid card again  powerstrip and ati tool to check for artifacts...so far i've been able to push my 3d mark 05 score to 2100 from 1880 stock.  i'll tell you when i max out the card



And I got 1550 oc'd............ Nob end


----------



## kwchang007 (May 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> And I got 1550 oc'd............ Nob end



nob end?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> nob end?



The end of a cock, lol.

NO but I'll tell you why i now hate my laptop for gaming purposes.
Colossus - Laptop: 3221 (3dmark03):shadedshu 
ColossusMK2 - Desktop: 4309 (3dmark06)


----------



## kwchang007 (May 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> The end of a cock, lol.
> 
> NO but I'll tell you why i now hate my laptop for gaming purposes.
> Colossus - Laptop: 3221 (3dmark03):shadedshu
> ColossusMK2 - Desktop: 4309 (3dmark06)



ahahahaha.  im going to re run 03 when i find the max overclock..maybe i'll be able to get over 4309 in 03, or even break 5 k if i get lucky.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ahahahaha.  im going to re run 03 when i find the max overclock..maybe i'll be able to get over 4309 in 03, or even break 5 k if i get lucky.



I hate you:shadedshu 

lol 

ps you only 3 more posts to go until another gold star!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I hate you:shadedshu
> 
> lol
> 
> ps you only 3 more posts to go until another gold star!



lol.  idk how well im going to be able to push it though, espically with vista running, there's a good chance i'll only be able to hit 4300 ish, last time i oc'ed the gfx, i hit 4168 but ati tray tools couldn't overclock the memory, so we'll see how well it does.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol.  idk how well im going to be able to push it though, espically with vista running, there's a good chance i'll only be able to hit 4300 ish, last time i oc'ed the gfx, i hit 4168 but ati tray tools couldn't overclock the memory, so we'll see how well it does.



Good luck! I got my 3d06 score up from 3600 whole computer @stock to 4309 @computer oc'd, I could never do that with my laptop


----------



## kwchang007 (May 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Good luck! I got my 3d06 score up from 3600 whole computer @stock to 4309 @computer oc'd, I could never do that with my laptop



lol i was talking about 3dmark03, not 06...06 would be...like *laptop blows up* my base is 3653 so i have a good shot, and i've heard this card overclocks well too.  just need to find something to move the cpu faster now.....


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

A little congratulations is in order for one of our few Laptop Overclockers. The Chang man has officially reached over 500 posts proving that he's wasted about 3 months of his life on this site+thread 

Congratulations you now look well 133t! 6 stars!

(I'll catch up soon you post whore )


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> A little congratulations is in order for one of our few Laptop Overclockers. The Chang man has officially reached over 500 posts proving that he's wasted about 3 months of his life on this site+thread
> 
> Congratulations you now look well 133t! 6 stars!
> 
> (I'll catch up soon you post whore )



lol byahhhhh (as rick james would say)  but that's ok tpu is a great place to spend time  espically when im | | that close to reaching 4300 in 3dmark03, i bet if i still had that magical thing called xp installed id have it...oh well.  i'll just have to try and get it in the winter when ambient is lower (but the gfx card never went over 50 C, it's not possible it's heat is it?)


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol byahhhhh (as rick james would say)  but that's ok tpu is a great place to spend time  espically when im | | that close to reaching 4300 in 3dmark03, i bet if i still had that magical thing called xp installed id have it...oh well.  i'll just have to try and get it in the winter when ambient is lower (but the gfx card never went over 50 C, it's not possible it's heat is it?)



Well yes, it is possible but I doubt it. Ultimately with your ability to control the fan speeds it should be fine.

You know that little clockgen guide I posted? Do you think I should put it in the first post?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well yes, it is possible but I doubt it. Ultimately with your ability to control the fan speeds it should be fine.
> 
> You know that little clockgen guide I posted? Do you think I should put it in the first post?



yeah, the guide would do best in the first page, so you don't have to repost that for future laptop overclockers  yeah....im just thinking it's the card hitting the limits....maybe vista sp1 will have "performance upgrades" aka...actually making vista for gaming.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, the guide would do best in the first page, so you don't have to repost that for future laptop overclockers  yeah....im just thinking it's the card hitting the limits....maybe vista sp1 will have "performance upgrades" aka...actually making vista for gaming.



Try this site for boosting Vista speeds.
http://www.tweakguides.com/TGTC.html


----------



## kwchang007 (May 6, 2007)

NHC IS NOW COMPATIBLE WITH VISTA!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! I LOVE NHC.  oh thank god, i hated rm clock, and hdtune, two programs when nhc can do both of those functions, and more


----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> NHC IS NOW COMPATIBLE WITH VISTA!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! I LOVE NHC.  oh thank god, i hated rm clock, and hdtune, two programs when nhc can do both of those functions, and more



I love NHC so much I installed it one my desktop!

What do you think about the first page? Is the guide easy to follow?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I love NHC so much I installed it one my desktop!
> 
> What do you think about the first page? Is the guide easy to follow?



the guide is pretty good, couldn't really find any problems with it.  you installed nhc on your desktop ???? lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

Oh man, I fried my 7600GT

Here's what I posted in the 3dmark score database.

I fucked up my card.  I can't play any games, I got the memory to oc to 1.8Ghz effective and it worked like a charm for 2 days, then decided I'd do a run of 3dmark06..... Computer started, and I thought why not some bf2142. game crashed 16 times. So did FEAR combat and every other game even at default speeds. The computer just crashes sometimes BSOD sometimes not. I am well and truly buggered - no games including 3dmark06 work. Could try an RMA but ebuyer ran out of this model and its my fault so I dunno if I could actually be that dishonest.  I'm gonna investigate the card tonight and check all the voltages etc. Out comes the soldering iron.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh man, I fried my 7600GT
> 
> Here's what I posted in the 3dmark score database.
> 
> I fucked up my card.  I can't play any games, I got the memory to oc to 1.8Ghz effective and it worked like a charm for 2 days, then decided I'd do a run of 3dmark06..... Computer started, and I thought why not some bf2142. game crashed 16 times. So did FEAR combat and every other game even at default speeds. The computer just crashes sometimes BSOD sometimes not. I am well and truly buggered - no games including 3dmark06 work. Could try an RMA but ebuyer ran out of this model and its my fault so I dunno if I could actually be that dishonest.  I'm gonna investigate the card tonight and check all the voltages etc. Out comes the soldering iron.



oh dear....fried 7600 gt....that's why i try to keep my vga at stock speeds unless im trying to break pr...but those aren't that high.  how were the temps for those 2 days on the card?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> oh dear....fried 7600 gt....that's why i try to keep my vga at stock speeds unless im trying to break pr...but those aren't that high.  how were the temps for those 2 days on the card?



They were around fucking 50. I mean what the hell, this card should not have bust!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> They were around fucking 50. I mean what the hell, this card should not have bust!



no where close....and no artifacts for 2 days?  it should've been fine, i mean it was only two days that you pushed the vram to 900 (1800 effective)...im scared to overclock my vid card again, but mine is only for an hour or so.  psu is powerful enough...umm try underclocking, or try a different vga, no need to start messing around with your 7600 if it's something else.  and try dropping the whole system to stock, one thing at a time.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 7, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> no where close....and no artifacts for 2 days?  it should've been fine, i mean it was only two days that you pushed the vram to 900 (1800 effective)...im scared to overclock my vid card again, but mine is only for an hour or so.  psu is powerful enough...umm try underclocking, or try a different vga, no need to start messing around with your 7600 if it's something else.  and try dropping the whole system to stock, one thing at a time.



One thing is for sure. My PSU is not fine. Its crap, utterly shit. It can't supply the CPU or anything else with consistent voltage, so I'm getting a new one. 430 watt Coolermaster. Less power but it should actaully work!


----------



## nflesher87 (May 7, 2007)

hey guys I just started F@H and I'm running two consoles at all times (just started yesterday and I'll probably shut them down just when I game) my cpu temps are averaging about 86 deg. C how bad is that? lol


----------



## kwchang007 (May 7, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> hey guys I just started F@H and I'm running two consoles at all times (just started yesterday and I'll probably shut them down just when I game) my cpu temps are averaging about 86 deg. C how bad is that? lol



pretty bad, seeing that core 2 duo is based on core duo, you shouldn't run your cpu over 60 C.  that's the core 2 safe limit basically, can you manually control the fan with speed fan?

@theonetruewill: i didn't know, lol.  i thought it was a good psu.  you find any problems with the gfx card?


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> hey guys I just started F@H and I'm running two consoles at all times (just started yesterday and I'll probably shut them down just when I game) my cpu temps are averaging about 86 deg. C how bad is that? lol



its 100°C MAX what in intel says

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8VN#


----------



## kwchang007 (May 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its 100°C MAX what in intel says
> 
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL8VN#



intel says 100 C max, as in the cpu shuts down when it hits the temp b/c it's wayy to high.  i believe it's something over 60 C when you start to have damage on the chips.  personally, id like intel to have two numbers, one telling what's the absolute highest (100 C) and what it really shouldn't go over (60 C).  i don't think any cpu was amde to run at 100 C and not have any damage, otherwise people would be pushing their cpu's higher on cheaper fans.


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> intel says 100 C max, as in the cpu shuts down when it hits the temp b/c it's wayy to high.  i believe it's something over 60 C when you start to have damage on the chips.  personally, id like intel to have two numbers, one telling what's the absolute highest (100 C) and what it really shouldn't go over (60 C).  i don't think any cpu was amde to run at 100 C and not have any damage, otherwise people would be pushing their cpu's higher on cheaper fans.



but aren't laptops suppose to take more cuz they do run hotter cuz lack of space and air flow ? cuz intel says for desktops is Lowerst QX6800 54.8°C-65°C highest QX6700 and all the others fall in the 60's


----------



## kwchang007 (May 7, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but aren't laptops suppose to take more cuz they do run hotter cuz lack of space and air flow ? cuz intel says for desktops is Lowerst QX6800 54.8°C-65°C highest QX6700 and all the others fall in the 60's



ehh, you can look at a mobile core 2 duo as this....a normal core 2 duo with a lower fsb, so higher multiplyer, and many more "steps" it can take to save energy.  like my cpu has steps from 6x multiplyer to 12x multiplyer (yeah i don't think multiplyer is spelled right either).  since core 2 duo is based off of core duo, it should be around the same, im sure the intent is for mobile chips to release less heat and take more.  but you have to remember the release less heat part, my cpu uses 35 watt, with my cpu undervolted, i don't hit above 60 C on low fan when im running two instances of prime.  oh and nflesher, have you undervolted your cpu yet?  it can help alot with heat.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 7, 2007)

nope my attempts and any type of manual clocking have been very unsuccessful, both cpu and gpu, I think it has a lot to do with me running on boot camp


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2007)

yeah heat is bad, but he has a Core™ Duo processor not a C2D and you must have better setup on cooling then he does or the room must be hot or theres no aitflow under the laptop but its kind of hot I agree with that


----------



## kwchang007 (May 7, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> nope my attempts and any type of manual clocking have been very unsuccessful, both cpu and gpu, I think it has a lot to do with me running on boot camp



ohhh you're on a mac.  do you windows all the time?  if so you should download nhc (see first post) then undervolt (you know how people raise voltages to get a stable oc?  well undervolting is where you purposly drop voltages so you use less energy, and output less energy, id highly recommend it since you seem to run your cpu hard alot.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah heat is bad, but he has a Core™ Duo processor not a C2D and you must have better setup on cooling then he does or the room must be hot or theres no aitflow under the laptop but its kind of hot I agree with that



Remeber Core duo is basically just two Pentium M's. Yes the great Pentium M, All hail the Pentium M!       
It should not be running that hot, My brother's Core solo (core duo with faulty other core disabled) reaches about 40 max. And I mean max. 

80 on that is frankly shoddy, but then no offence about macs intended, but their cooling is shoddy. And I mean really shoddy. Have you got a cooling mat? They work wonders, and keeps you HDD temp down which is the main contributor to overall in-case heat.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah heat is bad, but he has a Core™ Duo processor not a C2D and you must have better setup on cooling then he does or the room must be hot or theres no aitflow under the laptop but its kind of hot I agree with that



oh yeah..i forgot about ambient temps and dust.  still, you got to say, anything above 60-70C is bad, even with mobile chips.  @nflesher, how long has your laptop gone without a dusting?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> oh yeah..i forgot about abient temps and dust.  still, you got to say, anything above 60-70C is bad, even with mobile chips.  @nflesher, how long has your laptop gone without a dusting?



He can't do it. Automatically voids the Mac warranty.:shadedshu 
F***king Macs....oh sorry oops no flaming...I love macs (he doesn't - he's lieing) yes, yes I am.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> He can't do it. Automatically voids the Mac warranty.



people who are sane  apple.  how can they tell he's dusted his laptop?  just stick a toothpick in to hold the fan, it worked brilliantly for my laptop, but there was no dust!!!!!!!  it all got stuck on the underside grate (i clean that about every 2 weeks, or whenever the temps start rising a bit)  i was like OMFG dell actually designed a piece of the laptop that works better than other laptops !!!!!!! that and the cooling system for my laptop is very good, it can keep the vga and cpu under 50 C.  when the vga is oc'ed it keeps it under 55 C, so it's quite good for one vent.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

Well there is no way to currently test the temperature of my Gfx, but don't worry it should be fine I mean its only PASSIVELY cooled. Oh Yes I probably have slowly deep-frying my card....something thats been happening a lot recently..............


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well there is no way to currently test the temperature of my Gfx, but don't worry it should be fine I mean its only PASSIVELY cooled. Oh Yes I probably have slowly deep-frying my card....something thats been happening a lot recently..............



are we talking about the laptop or desktop?  i was under the impressiong that the 7600 comes with a fan, unless you buy a fanless design.  and your laptop gfx should be hooked into the cpu cooling? lol....how's the 7600?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> are we talking about the laptop or desktop?  i was under the impressiong that the 7600 comes with a fan, unless you buy a fanless design.  and your laptop gfx should be hooked into the cpu cooling? lol....how's the 7600?



Laptop, and it not part of the cooling, I checked. Weird I know


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Laptop, and it not part of the cooling, I checked. Weird I know



oh snap that's super weird.  oh and 2 more posts till you get another star!!!!  now comes the big question.....how do you passively cool a vga card in a laptop?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> oh snap that's super weird.  oh and 2 more posts till you get another star!!!!  now comes the big question.....how do you passively cool a vga card in a laptop?



Basically there's a small black heatsink, (like the one on the X300 desktop card, but smaller) and that is positioned to the top of the fan just near the air vent. NOw the fan technically included it as there is a side vent in shich I suppose the air comes out to cool the gfx when the fan is one cooling the cpu, but its not really part of it.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Basically there's a small black heatsink, (like the one on the X300 desktop card, but smaller) and that is positioned to the top of the fan just near the air vent. NOw the fan technically included it as there is a side vent in shich I suppose the air comes out to cool the gfx when the fan is one cooling the cpu, but its not really part of it.



ummmmm wow.  talk about an easy way to melt a vid card.  i thought the whole, one vent for vga and cpu was bad.  but then again that's because im mad dell doesn't offer a 7700 or x1700 type stuff.  i mean, two vents=smaller e1705=7900 gs....:shadedshu


----------



## DOM (May 8, 2007)

Can this be OCed and with what...


----------



## nflesher87 (May 8, 2007)

sheesh you guys post so much I can't keep up with you

1. I have a macbook pro which is super thin 
2. for some reason my fan hasn't kicked in even once since I started F@H (and I know it works, it comes on sometimes), also speedfan doesn't work for me
3. nah I don't run xp all the time, I love osx for anything non gaming it's so much nicer
4. I do have a laptop cooler, had it for a while it's the notepal by cooler master, it's silver and matches my labby perfectly  but the fans run really slow and quiet and the back of the laptop clears it by a good inch and a half haha


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Can this be OCed and with what...



Read the first post DOM, and hope it works for you. From my own knowledge that should oc fine (some guy I know got a 25% oc! on that sempron) so long as clockgen has the pll gen, if not pm me.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Can this be OCed and with what...



it may be able to oc.  look at the first post of the thread, the one will recently added the guide there.  just remember that you have no way of matching fsb:ram, or drop the HT.  so, you're probably be limited in how far you can oc by those two factors. 

@nflesher, your fan doesn't come on much...oh dear.  are you using the latest bios?  sometimes when they update bios, they also update when the fan comes on.  this is another good part about dells, you can control the fan speed, but it's not speed fan, still great though.  oh and they are loaded with temp sensors

EDIT: the onetruewill beat me.  oh and good job man 6 stars, and 500 posts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> sheesh you guys post so much I can't keep up with you
> 
> 1. I have a macbook pro which is super thin
> 2. for some reason my fan hasn't kicked in even once since I started F@H (and I know it works, it comes on sometimes), also speedfan doesn't work for me
> ...



Can I be brutally honest? Laptops aren't really made for folding@home. Really its a desktop's work. It puts it on strain 24/7 and laptops in reality can't hack that. Thats why after I LAN game with my mates for few hours I then leave my laptop off for about 2 hours before I do anything again with it. Laptops that aren't designed to game aren't designed to fold.

EDIT: Oh yeah! 6 stars!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Can I be brutally honest? Laptops aren't really made for folding@home. Really its a desktop's work. It puts it on strain 24/7 and laptops in reality can't hack that. Thats why after I LAN game with my mates for few hours I then leave my laptop off for about 2 hours before I do anything again with it. Laptops that aren't designed to game aren't designed to fold.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah! 6 stars!



i could beg to differ, lol.  one core at 100% isn't that hot for me.  i just choose to try and not kill my laptop, im too poor to get another pc till i go to college (well, not me, my parents are too cheap  )  maybe one day i'll run into 1500 sitting on the side of the road....


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> i could beg to differ, lol.  one core at 100% isn't that hot for me.  i just choose to try and not kill my laptop, im too poor to get another pc till i go to college (well, not me, my parents are too cheap  )  maybe one day i'll run into 1500 sitting on the side of the road....



Its also the HDD's I worry about. They're far more fragile and have such a lower worklife than desktop drives. Remember they may be partially designed to take some impacts but constant data reading/writing is tough on them


----------



## nflesher87 (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> @nflesher, your fan doesn't come on much...oh dear.  are you using the latest bios?  sometimes when they update bios, they also update when the fan comes on.  this is another good part about dells, you can control the fan speed, but it's not speed fan, still great though.  oh and they are loaded with temp sensors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Its also the HDD's I worry about. They're far more fragile and have such a lower worklife than desktop drives. Remeber they may be partially designed to take some impacts but constant data reading/writing is tough on them



very true.  does folding really make your hdd work that hard?  and as far as the hdd, that's why i love 2 gb of ram, the hdd never has to access the page file, except when im gaming, running something like prime, or photoshoping.  it really helps, now if only they raised the fsb on these things (yeah, yeah i know santa rose is up to 800 mhz, but amds HT wins by far in laptops)  are notebooks really that sensitive to reading/writing on the hdd?  i was under the impression that it really was the same as desktops, keep the temps nice and cool, and you'll be fine.

@nflesher: i can't think of anything...you think that dells and apples have the same motherboard manufactures and similar bios?  if you think so, try this program I8kfanGUI, it sounds weird, but it works really well for me.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> very true.  does folding really make your hdd work that hard?  and as far as the hdd, that's why i love 2 gb of ram, the hdd never has to access the page file, except when im gaming, running something like prime, or photoshoping.  it really helps, now if only they raised the fsb on these things (yeah, yeah i know santa rose is up to 800 mhz, but amds HT wins by far in laptops)  are notebooks really that sensitive to reading/writing on the hdd?  i was under the impression that it really was the same as desktops, keep the temps nice and cool, and you'll be fine.



Yeah they've got much lower worklives. I presume its because they're on a smaller scale but running up to the same speeds so that slowly wears them. I don't pretend to be an expert, but have you ever wondered why HDD failure is the third most common found problem with laptops (after spillages and dropping it!)


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah they've got much lower worklives. I presume its because they're on a smaller scale but running up to the same speeds so that slowly wears them. I don't pretend to be an expert, but have you ever wondered why HDD failure is the third most common found problem with laptops (after spillages and dropping it!)



i was thinking more along the lines of the same reason why my first one died.  the heat problem involved with spinning something at 1000's of rpms and the high heat.  that, and slight movements screwing up the hdd's, i wonder how ibm/lenvo's thinkpads hold up as far as hdd.  they run cool (parents have them) and they also have a handy program that stops the hdd if it detects too much movement.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of the same reason why my first one died.  the heat problem involved with spinning something at 1000's of rpms and the high heat.  that, and slight movements screwing up the hdd's, i wonder how ibm/lenvo's thinkpads hold up as far as hdd.  they run cool (parents have them) and they also have a handy program that stops the hdd if it detects too much movement.



Thats because they're designed as business workhorses. Thats why for what they are IBM's are  not that cheap. They need to be reliable because of the no doubt v important info that goes o  them. However both my Dad's work IBM's died from HDD failure.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 8, 2007)

well here's the deal, neither speedfan nor that one did anything, I tried setting them both and there was no temperature change or audible fan operation...poop on a stick...:shadedshu
and when I turn off F@H the temps drop down to about 62C within 10-15 seconds!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> well here's the deal, neither speedfan nor that one did anything, I tried setting them both and there was no temperature change or audible fan operation...poop on a stick...:shadedshu
> and when I turn off F@H the temps drop down to about 62C within 10-15 seconds!



well, not suprised about the last part.  when my cpu kicks up to 2 ghz from 1 ghz there's a 2 C change.  i think the macbook has a super bad design (not to bash macbooks, just too thin, and not enough fan turning on)  i guess you must have googled apple fan control a long time ago. 

@theonetruewill: that makes alot of sense.  both of hdd failure?  how old where they?  my parents are about 1 year old, i think.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 8, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> well here's the deal, neither speedfan nor that one did anything, I tried setting them both and there was no temperature change or audible fan operation...poop on a stick...:shadedshu
> and when I turn off F@H the temps drop down to about 62C within 10-15 seconds!



My advice, ditch folding@home until you get a desktop.

I'll leave you in the hands of chang, it's 1:35am here and I've got an exam tomorrow


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My advice, ditch folding@home until you get a desktop.
> 
> I'll leave you in the hands of chang, it's 1:35am here and I've got an exam tomorrow



good luck on the exam.  and ty for thinking imcompetent  j/k im not that bad, just never oc'ed a cpu before


----------



## frankie827 (May 8, 2007)

*inspiron 6400/e1505*

so 
i have a dell inspiron 6400 its the same as the e1505 (i think)
but is there any way to oc it?
ive tried clock gen,systool keeps crashing, nhc wont work so i cant check that out

any ideas?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> so
> i have a dell inspiron 6400 its the same as the e1505 (i think)
> but is there any way to oc it?
> ive tried clock gen,systool keeps crashing, nhc wont work so i cant check that out
> ...



one, get the new nhc (go to the site and re-download, and nhc doesn't oc, just undervolts).  two, what's your specs? three...i've tried, haven't been able to do it yet.  four did you get I8kfanGUI to control the fan speed?  it's really good.


----------



## frankie827 (May 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> one, get the new nhc (go to the site and re-download, and nhc doesn't oc, just undervolts).  two, what's your specs? three...i've tried, haven't been able to do it yet.  four did you get I8kfanGUI to control the fan speed?  it's really good.




ya i figured that out, i just re downloaded it
my cpu is a 1.6ghz core duo
i have an ati mobility radeon x1400
and 2gb or 533mhz ram

ive used i8kfangui on my old inspiron 6000, it worked pretty well

so has anyone else oc'ed a dell laptop?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 8, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> ya i figured that out, i just re downloaded it
> my cpu is a 1.6ghz core duo
> i have an ati mobility radeon x1400
> and 2gb or 533mhz ram
> ...



as far as i know, no one has.  i can oc the vid card but that's it.  i've tried clock gen, and i don't think systool works either.  so im in the same position as you.


----------



## frankie827 (May 8, 2007)

ok this is really wierd
so im using the fan control program thing u were talking about
and i put the fans on high
my cpu is being oc'ed by 5-10 mhz
wats going on lol


----------



## frankie827 (May 8, 2007)

o and when i try to use ati tool 
i click on the meter to oc it
and it just goes back to where it was originally when i click set speed or what ever


----------



## kwchang007 (May 9, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> o and when i try to use ati tool
> i click on the meter to oc it
> and it just goes back to where it was originally when i click set speed or what ever



you're first post, idk why it's 10-15 mhz, but i know that when my cpu is at a certain multiplyer it's possbile for the fsb to slightly vary.  that's what causes the "oc"  ati tool...i use powerstrip and the artifact scanner from ati tool, there may be a way around the ati toll problem though.  (oh and if ati tool tells you stock is like 1000 some mhz high, that's wrong, lol)


----------



## frankie827 (May 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> you're first post, idk why it's 10-15 mhz, but i know that when my cpu is at a certain multiplyer it's possbile for the fsb to slightly vary.  that's what causes the "oc"  ati tool...i use powerstrip and the artifact scanner from ati tool, there may be a way around the ati toll problem though.  (oh and if ati tool tells you stock is like 1000 some mhz high, that's wrong, lol)




ya when i saw it say it was past 1ghz i was like  
it was wayyyy off


----------



## kwchang007 (May 9, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> ya when i saw it say it was past 1ghz i was like
> it was wayyyy off



lol that's what i was like...i was like SHIT!!!!! my card's going to expload!!!!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 9, 2007)

Look, I don't mean to sound condescending in anyway, but have you tried ati tool 0.24. I siad to use it on the first page. The first page is where most of the guides are located. There is also a detailed guide there on there on how to oc troublesome video cards.

For further research into oc'ing your laptop try CPUFSB or the full version, CPUCool


----------



## frankie827 (May 9, 2007)

well i didnt really want to go looking for it so i used powerstrip for ocing and ati tool for artifact scanning
i was able to oc its around 110mhz on the core and about 60mhz on the memory and i gained around 10-20 fps on the css video stress test
but anyways cpufsb doesnt work for me in vista, when i restart my computer or iafter i close it the first time and i try to open it up again it always says it stopped responding, so i cant use cpufsb and im not going to pay for the full version cpucool
the clockgen didnt really work
besides im a using a dell, does any1 else have any ideas????


----------



## kwchang007 (May 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Look, I don't mean to sound condescending in anyway, but have you tried ati tool 0.24. I siad to use it on the first page. The first page is where most of the guides are located. There is also a detailed guide there on there on how to oc troublesome video cards.
> 
> For further research into oc'ing your laptop try CPUFSB or the full version, CPUCool



oh yeahh i forgot about verision .24  woops, sorry frankie.


----------



## frankie827 (May 11, 2007)

ok well i have some wierd data here
with screenshots to prove it
my cpu went from 1600mhz to 1668mhz on its own 
[img=http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/4250/1668mhzta6.th.jpg]
[img=http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/4250/1668mhzta6.jpg]
i also was able to oc my gpu using power strip 104mhz on the clock clock and around 50 mhz on the memory clock
w00t i gained an extra 10 fps in the css video stress test 



[img=http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/7375/ocgpudq0.jpg]
the only reason im posting two links for each pic is because i dont no which will work


----------



## kwchang007 (May 11, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> ok well i have some wierd data here
> with screenshots to prove it
> my cpu went from 1600mhz to 1668mhz on its own
> [img=http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/4250/1668mhzta6.th.jpg]
> ...



lol dell's are weird.  that's all i have to say, i bet it's just the fsb flucating, nothing to be worried about, it's only 88 mhz, not that much of a difference. i can oc my x1400 from 432 core 391.5 mem to 526 core 441 mem.  so that's 94 core and 49.5 mhz, so that's probably about right.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 12, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol dell's are weird.  that's all i have to say, i bet it's just the fsb flucating, nothing to be worried about, it's only 88 mhz, not that much of a difference. i can oc my x1400 from 432 core 391.5 mem to 526 core 441 mem.  so that's 94 core and 49.5 mhz, so that's probably about right.



Mine fluctuates about 8Mhz most of the time. Yours is a DELL and I doubt that the sensors are accurate so I'd ignore it, whatever happens it's fine, it's not doing any damage


----------



## kwchang007 (May 12, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Mine fluctuates about 8Mhz most of the time. Yours is a DELL and I doubt that the sensors are accurate so I'd ignore it, whatever happens it's fine, it's not doing any damage



you're talking about the cpu speed right?  oh and sensors....i guess they're close enough 30 to 40 c cpu is not hot enough for me to feel the case on top and feel it. hdd at 30-35 is cool to the touch to, maybe off by a degree or so, but not to bad all in all.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 14, 2007)

Chang I think I might write a proper article on how to overclock laptops, what do you think. And then post it on digg.com or something. If I do, could you be my proof-reader/information-integrity checker?

Also check this out
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31119


----------



## kwchang007 (May 14, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Chang I think I might write a proper article on how to overclock laptops, what do you think. And then post it on digg.com or something. If I do could you be my proof-reader/information-integrity checker?



yuppp, hopefully other people to.  im not the best at grammer etc, but i will try and make sure it is the best it can be.  just pm or email the attachment in word to me.  (yes im a ms junkie with the full office set  but it is ms office 03 i think)  just not before tuesday, i have a huge project do then....and im sure you could use the time too 

EDIT: looks like a fun game.  just don't get me addicted to soon XD finals are soon, and as always, i got to finish the year with straight a's...jeez asian parents...what do you know..


----------



## theonetruewill (May 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yuppp, hopefully other people to.  im not the best at grammer etc, but i will try and make sure it is the best it can be.  just pm or email the attachment in word to me.  (yes im a ms junkie with the full office set  but it is ms office 03 i think)  just not before tuesday, i have a huge project do then....and im sure you could use the time too



Thanks...and I have my GCSE exam on Tuesday....Oh shit, I have a GCSE on TuesdaY!!! HOLY MOTHER OF....CALM DOWN...just calm down

On a more on topic note I have full office too, lol. but its office 2000. Thanks


----------



## kwchang007 (May 14, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Thanks...and I have my GCSE exam on Tuesday....Oh shit, I have a GCSE on TuesdaY!!! HOLY MOTHER OF....CALM DOWN...just calm down
> 
> On a more on topic note I have full office too, lol. but its office 2000. Thanks



lol, what's a GCSE?  hahahaha that's what im like before a test...lol.  np it'll be cool, tpu article published on digg.com


----------



## theonetruewill (May 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, what's a GCSE?  hahahaha that's what im like before a test...lol.  np it'll be cool, tpu article published on digg.com



GCSE is the major english exam for 16yr olds. (Oh dear, I'm halfway to 32) It is really important for a number of reasons the first being which universities you can get into.
I'm hoping for A*'s across the board.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 14, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> GCSE is the major english exam for 16yr olds. (Oh dear, I'm halfway to 32) It is really important for a number of reasons the first being which universities you can get into.
> I'm hoping for A*'s across the board.



lol that's interesting.  im half way to 30 (almost) wait, 30...EWWWWWW OUT OF MY 20's?!?!?!?!?!?  good luck on those, i just have a normal, old, hard spanish test.


----------



## frankie827 (May 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol that's interesting.  im half way to 30 (almost) wait, 30...EWWWWWW OUT OF MY 20's?!?!?!?!?!?  good luck on those, i just have a normal, old, hard spanish test.



im halfway to 28  lol

but ya i can run bf2 with full settings at 800x600 with no lag
and at 1024x768 with a bit of lag
so ocing the graphics card really did help


----------



## kwchang007 (May 14, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> im halfway to 28  lol
> 
> but ya i can run bf2 with full settings at 800x600 with no lag
> and at 1024x768 with a bit of lag
> so ocing the graphics card really did help



well...im halfway to 28 right now, but in a couple of weeks i'll be halfway to 30 lol, || that much closer to driving .  oh sweet bf2 runs on a x1400 YAY!!!!! and i saw your system specs and thinking about the upgrade, unless they come out with a better gfx card for our laptop, or you need the cpu power, 1.6 is fast enough.  i got my 2ghz c2d b/c of the deal, it was like spend over 1200 and get 30% off or something like that, amazing deal.  then when i rma'ed my original 80 gb hdd i got a better one...i was soo surprised.  now all i need is for a new vga to come out (i have been saying that alot, lol) and get that....


----------



## frankie827 (May 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> well...im halfway to 28 right now, but in a couple of weeks i'll be halfway to 30 lol, || that much closer to driving .  oh sweet bf2 runs on a x1400 YAY!!!!! and i saw your system specs and thinking about the upgrade, unless they come out with a better gfx card for our laptop, or you need the cpu power, 1.6 is fast enough.  i got my 2ghz c2d b/c of the deal, it was like spend over 1200 and get 30% off or something like that, amazing deal.  then when i rma'ed my original 80 gb hdd i got a better one...i was soo surprised.  now all i need is for a new vga to come out (i have been saying that alot, lol) and get that....



the nvidia 7300 turbocache is a pos
i bought 1 from dell spare parts thinking it was better and i installed and played bf2 on full settings at 800x600 with sooooo much lag, so i put my x1400 back in and everything was fine 
im actually thinking of buyinga 2.0ghz c2d but i dunno


----------



## frankie827 (May 14, 2007)

u have a nice monitor for it
u got the upgraded 1 
i have the 1280x800 i was really hoping to get the 1 u have 
but since this laptop is a free replacement from dell for my defective inspiron 6000, i didnt really get much of a choice


----------



## theonetruewill (May 14, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> im halfway to 28  lol
> 
> but ya i can run bf2 with full settings at 800x600 with no lag
> and at 1024x768 with a bit of lag
> so ocing the graphics card really did help



Frickin' awesome dude! Welcome to the club 

7300 trubocache is crap. My advice , when you don't have the $$$ to go for a modern powerful card, don't opt for a modern crap card. get a good old one. 9800pro wouild pwn even the 7300GT. There's no competition. or get an X800 if you can. Yeah great, so a 7300 has shader model 3, but it you'll never be able to use it during games because it doesn't have the power, you'd be lagging like an X300se 32bit in FEAR.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 14, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Frickin' awesome dude! Welcome to the club
> 
> 7300 trubocache is crap. My advice , when you don't have the $$$ to go for a modern powerful card, don't opt for a modern crap card. get a good old one. 9800pro wouild pwn even the 7300GT. There's no competition. or get an X800 if you can. Yeah great, so a 7300 has shader model 3, but it you'll never be able to use it during games because it doesn't have the power, you'd be lagging like an X300se 32bit in FEAR.



x1400 pwns 7300 go.  by quite a bit to i believe.  and doesn't the x1400 mobility have shader model 3?  
@frankie, that is a nice replacment laptop imo maybe i'll have my die and then get one with santa rosa and dx10  j/k this is pretty good for a laptop.  the c2d is quite fast, but once again, i have to complain about the low fsb....it's just not fast enough, the large cache helps, but still...way to low imo.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 15, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> x1400 pwns 7300 go.  by quite a bit to i believe.  and doesn't the x1400 mobility have shader model 3?
> @frankie, that is a nice replacment laptop imo maybe i'll have my die and then get one with santa rosa and dx10  j/k this is pretty good for a laptop.  the c2d is quite fast, but once again, i have to complain about the low fsb....it's just not fast enough, the large cache helps, but still...way to low imo.



Yes it does, sorry I misunderstood what he was saying. Best bet would be a X1600 mobility/Go 7600/X1800 mobility (ignore the X1700 - it's a 1600 with higher clock speeds)

Order of performance levels X600<Go 7300<X600 oc'd<X1400<X1600<X1700<Go7600<X1800.

But the X1600 is so small its able to be put into much thinner notebooks. And the X600 mobility overclocks like hell.

EDIT: Btw Chang, I just got Office 2007 to replace my old Office 2000. I'll tell you how it is when it finishes installing.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yes it does, sorry I misunderstood what he was saying. Best bet would be a X1600 mobility/Go 7600/X1800 mobility (ignore the X1700 - it's a 1600 with higher clock speeds)
> 
> Order of performance levels X1600<X1700<Go7600<X1800.
> 
> ...



sounds sweet!  unfortuantly for us e1505 people dell just doesn't want to offer a x1600...we will have to wait, or try to do something


----------



## theonetruewill (May 15, 2007)

Wow! Office 2007 is shiny! They've cut down a lot using the ribbon style, I don't like that bit so much, but I think I'll learn to love it.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Wow! Office 2007 is shiny! They've cut down a lot using the ribbon style, I don't like that bit so much, but I think I'll learn to love it.



lol i like my toolbar.  i even turned it back on in ie7


----------



## frankie827 (May 15, 2007)

just a reminder:
u cant open the word 2007 files with any version of word ealier than 2007 because 2007 saves 
as .docx u hve to change it to .doc when u save 

i used to have a 128mb ati mobility radeon x300 on my inspiron 6000 i alway knew integrated cards were a pos

ummmm....i went brain dead......if i can remember wat i was gonna say ill post it later


----------



## theonetruewill (May 15, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> just a reminder:
> u cant open the word 2007 files with any version of word ealier than 2007 because 2007 saves
> as .docx u hve to change it to .doc when u save
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up with Word 
The X300's are ony marginally better than the Integrated solutions in benches, but they win out in overall smoothness in games as they have a proper architecture. This is very basic gaming btw


----------



## frankie827 (May 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Thanks for the heads up with Word
> The X300's are ony marginally better than the Integrated solutions in benches, but they win out in overall smoothness in games as they have a proper architecture. This is very basic gaming btw



well ya i guess there ok for basic gaming
but i mean i played css on almost high settings at 1280x800 with no lag
and then i was able to play bf2 on all low settings with no lag
and cod2 with....well i dont really know 
 but there was no lag 

my old system was 
inspiron 6000
1.6 ghz pentium m
512mb ram (upgraded to 1gb)
ati mobility radeon x300 128mb
60gb hdd
15.4" widescreen 16:10 1280x800
aka it was almost a complete pos after a year

ps. i dont know why i listed all of those things all i need waws the ram cpu and gfx card


----------



## kwchang007 (May 15, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> well ya i guess there ok for basic gaming
> but i mean i played css on almost high settings at 1280x800 with no lag
> and then i was able to play bf2 on all low settings with no lag
> and cod2 with....well i dont really know
> ...



dang i can see the whole out of date thing, lol.


----------



## frankie827 (May 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> dang i can see the whole out of date thing, lol.



well hey, my 6400 is probably gonna be out of data if im lucky in a month:shadedshu 
i mean with the release of the nividia mobile 8 series and the ati mobile 2k series both with dx10
and then intels 45nm processor, ugh i hate technology


----------



## kwchang007 (May 16, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> well hey, my 6400 is probably gonna be out of data if im lucky in a month:shadedshu
> i mean with the release of the nividia mobile 8 series and the ati mobile 2k series both with dx10
> and then intels 45nm processor, ugh i hate technology



yeah i know how you feel man.  same with my laptop, but im supposed to make it last until college :shadedshu that is not happening.  i really want dell to roll out a dx10 card for the e1505 line before they retire it, but i know that's not happening.  GRRRR maybe it's time to buy a decent video card for the p4 desktop  (p4 feels so slow now...)


----------



## frankie827 (May 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah i know how you feel man.  same with my laptop, but im supposed to make it last until college :shadedshu that is not happening.  i really want dell to roll out a dx10 card for the e1505 line before they retire it, but i know that's not happening.  GRRRR maybe it's time to buy a decent video card for the p4 desktop  (p4 feels so slow now...)



i was thinking about building a new pc 
my dads 4 y/o dell 8200 is a pos lol
256mb rdram 64mb geforce 4 ti(agp) 2.53ghz p4 533mhz fsb  
aka un-upgradeable....well almost


----------



## kwchang007 (May 16, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> i was thinking about building a new pc
> my dads 4 y/o dell 8200 is a pos lol
> 256mb rdram 64mb geforce 4 ti(agp) 2.53ghz p4 533mhz fsb
> aka un-upgradeable....well almost



our dell desktop is better than that....e510, 3ghz p4 ,1 gb of sdram ddr2 553 mhz (i think, i know it's one gb) ,intel integrated graphics and a sound blaster live sound card (that's the best part)


----------



## frankie827 (May 16, 2007)

lol
god my moms laptop is 7 or 8 years old
it started with an 800mhz p3 128mb ram(upgraded to 256mb but i dont think windows knows that it is 256mb of ram )  40gb hdd and it came with windows millenium edition (aka the most buggy os ever)  we upgraded it to xp later on it also has a 16mb ati card not integrated it was an agp
its still working well......kinda
but i was thinking of giving my mom my 6400 and maybe getting a new laptop with either an nvidia 8 series gfx card or an ati 2k series gfx card, preferably not dell lol...i have to admit though, that there service is amazing......except when you have to attempt to talk to the indian customer support people


----------



## kwchang007 (May 16, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> lol
> god my moms laptop is 7 or 8 years old
> it started with an 800mhz p3 128mb ram(upgraded to 256mb but i dont think windows knows that it is 256mb of ram )  40gb hdd and it came with windows millenium edition (aka the most buggy os ever)  we upgraded it to xp later on it also has a 16mb ati card not integrated it was an agp
> its still working well......kinda
> but i was thinking of giving my mom my 6400 and maybe getting a new laptop with either an nvidia 8 series gfx card or an ati 2k series gfx card, preferably not dell lol...i have to admit though, that there service is amazing......except when you have to attempt to talk to the indian customer support people



lol that's an old laptop.  ahh that'd be a nice new laptop if you got it.  dell's tech support sucks, they run in circles.  when i had my bad hdd i had to spend 1 hour talking to them (internet chat) to get a new one, even though i already had the error codes from the dell diagnostics -_- but the online talk is much better than actually calling.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 17, 2007)

Sorry guys for the delay in posting. Exams are making me very busy. Yeah, a new system would be great Frankie.


----------



## frankie827 (May 17, 2007)

just call me steve-o lol
apparentley some one took steve0827 so i chose frankie827


----------



## theonetruewill (May 17, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> just call me steve-o lol
> apparentley some one took steve0827 so i chose frankie827



  OK steevo. Why frankie in particular, why not steevoXXXX


----------



## kwchang007 (May 17, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Sorry guys for the delay in posting. Exams are making me very busy. Yeah, a new system would be great Frankie.



YAY you're back, lol.  Yes a new system would be awsome.  I ran my x1400 at the max stable overclock, and downloaded lost planent (dx 9 of course) and at the lowest settings id get around 15-16 fps.  maybe 17-18 in some of the higher parts....i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOO x1400 sucks sooooo baddddd


----------



## theonetruewill (May 17, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> YAY you're back, lol.  Yes a new system would be awsome.  I ran my x1400 at the max stable overclock, and downloaded lost planent (dx 9 of course) and at the lowest settings id get around 15-16 fps.  maybe 17-18 in some of the higher parts....i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOO x1400 sucks sooooo baddddd



Imagine what my X600se is like on Oblivion and FEAR. Yeah, now you know why I got a new system. But I still love my laptop. Never again have I been able to get such an INSANE  oc on a vid card (and a laptop card at that!)! Changman we need to organise you a new system, bro, one with which you can buy cheap and oc the shell out of! 
X600se mobility Radeon 256MB hypermemory
358/552MHz effective
to 
477/640MHz effective

although @ present
7600GT
560/1.4Ghz effective
to
652/1.7Ghz effective (although I may have damaged my card a tad!)


----------



## kwchang007 (May 18, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Imagine what my X600se is like on Oblivion and FEAR. Yeah, now you know why I got a new system. But I still love my laptop. Never again have I been able to get such an INSANE  oc on a vid card (and a laptop card at that!)! Changman we need to organise you a new system, bro, one with which you can buy cheap and oc the shell out of!
> X600se mobility Radeon 256MB hypermemory
> 358/552MHz effective
> to
> ...



x1400 overclocks well, about 100 mhz core and 50 mhz vram. dell said they can give me a 7900 gs go.  but it doesn't fit, someone tried that, id have to cut the wired network connection and part of the northbridge heatsink.


----------



## frankie827 (May 18, 2007)

how much is the 7900gs?
i might be willing to take the risk......or not lol


----------



## kwchang007 (May 18, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> how much is the 7900gs?
> i might be willing to take the risk......or not lol



i think around 350 us...something like that.  also, youd have to underclock to prevent overheating etc. if you give it a try, keep us updated


----------



## theonetruewill (May 18, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> i think around 350 us...something like that.  also, youd have to underclock to prevent overheating etc. if you give it a try, keep us updated



Actually just as importantly your Motherboard wouldn't be able to give it enough voltage to be stable either as DELL laptops aren't designed to take an upgrade (as with almost all others). The BIOS would just send regular voltage, however undercolcking it would make it stable at a lower voltage (eg Powerplay on ATi mobilities - you know what I mean guys).

On a more off the topic note - ahhhhhh the weekend. NO more exams for a little whiloe, should be able to post more frequently


----------



## kwchang007 (May 18, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Actually just as importantly your Motherboard wouldn't be able to give it enough voltage to be stable either as DELL laptops aren't designed to take an upgrade (as with almost all others). The BIOS would just send regular voltage, however undercolcking it would make it stable at a lower voltage (eg Powerplay on ATi mobilities - you know what I mean guys).
> 
> On a more off the topic note - ahhhhhh the weekend. NO more exams for a little whiloe, should be able to post more frequently



yeahhh.  i think the motherboard is basically the same as the e1705, or the routing of the channels.  like the hdd is in almost the same place,, same with cpu, gfx, nb, optical, etc.  it's really close, excpet the e1705 has the second vent/fan.  so you would have to underclock for the heat.  i bet you could flash a e1705 bios to the board and be fine, but don't take my word for it, i may be wrong.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 20, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeahhh.  i think the motherboard is basically the same as the e1705, or the routing of the channels.  like the hdd is in almost the same place,, same with cpu, gfx, nb, optical, etc.  it's really close, excpet the e1705 has the second vent/fan.  so you would have to underclock for the heat.  i bet you could flash a e1705 bios to the board and be fine, but don't take my word for it, i may be wrong.



Yeah check that!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 20, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah check that!



lol im good.  i don't have the money to waste, but it's somewhere in another forum, it's like e1505 video card modding.  i wonder if it would be possible to take a x1600 for something like that from an asus laptop (seeing that asus provides the base notebooks for dell).  oh well, a guy can keep on wishing....


----------



## nflesher87 (May 20, 2007)

Hey guys guy wanted to fill you in:

I finally found a program that efficiently monitors/controls the fans of my macbook pro!
It's called smcFanControl and it's freeware
My cpu fans were only running at max 4000rpms when they're rated max is 6000! you'd think they'd crank up when temps were exceeding 90C but nooo so this program has different profiles you can set and I cranked it up to 5500 rpms which isn't too loud but keeps the cpu down to a much more manageable 70C!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 20, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> Hey guys guy wanted to fill you in:
> 
> I finally found a program that efficiently monitors/controls the fans of my macbook pro!
> It's called smcFanControl and it's freeware
> My cpu fans were only running at max 4000rpms when they're rated max is 6000! you'd think they'd crank up when temps were exceeding 90C but nooo so this program has different profiles you can set and I cranked it up to 5500 rpms which isn't too loud but keeps the cpu down to a much more manageable 70C!



dang 70C on high?  i get 60 C on low ~2500 rpm (that's where i keep it the whole time)


----------



## nflesher87 (May 20, 2007)

well the macbook pro has the thinnest design of any laptop and like no air circulation lol I checked with a "genius" at an apple store and they were like yeah it's not great to run at 90C 24/7 but that temp is normal for the core duo and macbook pro(it'll shut off at 100C) so I'm pretty content at 70C since mine's 50C idle


----------



## theonetruewill (May 20, 2007)

OK thanks for the info nflesh, mind if I post the fan utilitiy on the first page? I'm going to put a list and links of useful applications. Yeah, macs are always hot, style over practicality, no offence.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 20, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK thanks for the info nflesh, mind if I post the fan utilitiy on the first page? I'm going to put a list and links of useful applications. Yeah, macs are always hot, style over practicality, no offence.



too bad that's true.  macs really do look nice.  hey, i know this is off topic, but do you guys have something that would be a good bday gift?  (about 200 american maybe 250.  or i could combine with my christmas gift and get something about 500-600)


----------



## nflesher87 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK thanks for the info nflesh, mind if I post the fan utilitiy on the first page? I'm going to put a list and links of useful applications. Yeah, macs are always hot, style over practicality, no offence.



go for it, glad I could be help


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> too bad that's true.  macs really do look nice.  hey, i know this is off topic, but do you guys have something that would be a good bday gift?  (about 200 american maybe 250.  or i could combine with my christmas gift and get something about 500-600)



What as in a present for you?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> What as in a present for you?



yeahh, parents have no imagination lol.  i was thinking ....1200 for a computer would be nice (too expensive, but one can hope)....but then i was like....they're not going to do that, i just got my laptop in like november.  then i thought about a gfx card for the desktop, but that's a netburst and it would run like crap anyways.  they offered a ps3 for a combined bday and christmas gift, but right now i don't want one since they don't have many good games out for it, and i have just fallen in love with computer gaming  *sigh* im so picky, lol.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeahh, parents have no imagination lol.  i was thinking ....1200 for a computer would be nice (too expensive, but one can hope)....but then i was like....they're not going to do that, i just got my laptop in like november.  then i thought about a gfx card for the desktop, but that's a netburst and it would run like crap anyways.  they offered a ps3 for a combined bday and christmas gift, but right now i don't want one since they don't have many good games out for it, and i have just fallen in love with computer gaming  *sigh* im so picky, lol.



Why don't you pool your money and ask them too help fund you with a project desktop build that can be built over time. Therefore they're more likely to shell out more in the long run and you get yourself a cheap desktop. The prices you can get at the moment are ridiculously low for the performance. You could get a better one than mine for $600. I can help with the planning if you want.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Why don't you pool your money and ask them too help fund you with a project desktop build that can be built over time. Therefore they're more likely to shell out more in the long run and you get yourself a cheap desktop. The prices you can get at the moment are ridiculously low for the performance. You could get a better one than mine for $600. I can help with the planning if you want.



hmm pooling money...hmmm very interesting... I LIKE! lol.  maybe i could put it to them this way.  i'll turn our dell into a media machine for a home theater system (hell we already have the sound card, just need a decent video card and a sound tuner) and they can use my laptop, unless of course i need it for a trip.  then i can get my computer...yeahh sounds good, plus long term is always best.  but if i am going to build, im going to wait until that price drop intel is doing at the end of summer (yes i really do like core 2 duo, they're just crazy).  also, by then r600 and g80 will be cheaper, and hopefully r600 will move over to a 65 nm production (gawd that thing uses too much power).  also by then, they'll have the new intel chipset out and 975x will drop in price same with p965, sweet stuff there.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> hmm pooling money...hmmm very interesting... I LIKE! lol.  maybe i could put it to them this way.  i'll turn our dell into a media machine for a home theater system (hell we already have the sound card, just need a decent video card and a sound tuner) and they can use my laptop, unless of course i need it for a trip.  then i can get my computer...yeahh sounds good, plus long term is always best.  but if i am going to build, im going to wait until that price drop intel is doing at the end of summer (yes i really do like core 2 duo, they're just crazy).  also, by then r600 and g80 will be cheaper, and hopefully r600 will move over to a 65 nm production (gawd that thing uses too much power).  also by then, they'll have the new intel chipset out and 975x will drop in price same with p965, sweet stuff there.



Woah, 975x is actually worse than the 965 imo. It doesn't overclock as well and is actually slightly slower. However it does have SLI and Xfire support. Also, tbh don't wait for the price-cuts - there is always going to be another cut round the corner, just go for it and you'll be happy. So what, if I could build, my PC for around £305 now; I wouldn't have had it for the fun months I've had! Get a E6320 though, legendary processor. And for a mobo, the Asus P5b Deluxe is the best overclocker imo.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Woah, 975x is actually worse than the 965 imo. It doesn't overclock as well and is actually slightly slower. However it does have SLI and Xfire support. Also, tbh don't wait for the price-cuts - there is always going to be another cut round the corner, just go for it and you'll be happy. So what, if I could build, my PC for around £305 now; I wouldn't have had it for the fun months I've had! Get a E6320 though, legendary processor. And for a mobo, the Asus P5b Deluxe is the best overclocker imo.



well i was only looking at 975x cause of the dual pci-e x16 slots, otherwise 965 pwns 975x.  yeah, but the only thing is i need the price cuts for my comp, lol.  like a 650i board, e4300, cheap (but ok) ddr800 ram, 8800 gts 640mb (<-----takes all my money), psu, case, good cooler with fan, vista (yeah i love vista ), and the other neccassry things are in the 1200 range (no monitor either).  so the whole problem is price if i build, id like to keep it under 1000, but i also want a 8800 gts 640 mb or r600. so idk, but we shall see what my parents say.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> well i was only looking at 975x cause of the dual pci-e x16 slots, otherwise 965 pwns 975x.  yeah, but the only thing is i need the price cuts for my comp, lol.  like a 650i board, e4300, cheap (but ok) ddr800 ram, 8800 gts 640mb (<-----takes all my money), psu, case, good cooler with fan, vista (yeah i love vista ), and the other neccassry things are in the 1200 range (no monitor either).  so the whole problem is price if i build, id like to keep it under 1000, but i also want a 8800 gts 640 mb or r600. so idk, but we shall see what my parents say.



I reckon 8800GTS 320 would be better. You only need 640 for very hi-res gaming. And go for 965 over Nforce anyday. the i680's are overpriced BS that are slower than their 965 counterparts, and the i650 has good pricing, but again 965 beats it. There's no need to go SLI , or Xfire really unless you need to (or have huge reserves of cash), and you don't. I decided against it, too costly in the end. I 'm sure we could build you a cheap gaming pc. At lower prices than you're thinking about. Oh and why do you want such high-end RAM, to be honest you won't notice it. Just up the timings and oc your RAM. Timings matter less with Intel systems. And get the E6320, 4MB's of L2 pwn.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I reckon 8800GTS 320 would be better. You only need 640 for very hi-res gaming. And go for 965 over Nforce anyday. the i680's are overpriced BS that are slower than their 965 counterparts, and the i650 has good pricing, but again 965 beats it. There's no need to go SLI , or Xfire really unless you need to (or have huge reserves of cash), and you don't. I decided against it, too costly in the end. I 'm sure we could build you a cheap gaming pc. At lower prices than you're thinking about. Oh and why do you want such high-end RAM, to be honest you won't notice it. Just up the timings and oc your RAM. Timings matter less with Intel systems. And get the E6320, 4MB's of L2 pwn.



yeahh the only thing with the ram is the headroom.  remember a 553 mhz ram is one to one with a 1066 fsb. 667 to 1333 (all of this is rough, lol).  let's see....800 is about 1600 rated and 400 unrated.  since the e6320 at 400 fsb it is a 2.8 ghz chip.  to hit 3 ghz you need 429 fsb.  so if i even want to start hitting decent speeds it has to get to 450 mhz, so not really that high end, lol.  yeah 8800 gts 320 mb may be good enough, escpially since the monitor would probably be a 1440x900.  and yes 4mb's of l2 is amazing, remember my chip has that


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeahh the only thing with the ram is the headroom.  remember a 553 mhz ram is one to one with a 1066 fsb. 667 to 1333 (all of this is rough, lol).  let's see....800 is about 1600 rated and 400 unrated.  since the e6320 at 400 fsb it is a 2.8 ghz chip.  to hit 3 ghz you need 429 fsb.  so if i even want to start hitting decent speeds it has to get to 450 mhz, so not really that high end, lol.  yeah 8800 gts 320 mb may be good enough, escpially since the monitor would probably be a 1440x900.  and yes 4mb's of l2 is amazing, remember my chip has that



Yeah, but you can just change the RAM/CPU divider and get some good PC6400 RAM. It'll save you cash. 8800GTS 320 would be fine for that res.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah, but you can just change the RAM/CPU divider and get some good PC6400 RAM. It'll save you cash. 8800GTS 320 would be fine for that res.



hmmm idk, lol these are a pretty good price, it's like 85 bucks for 2 gb's so....pretty good price.  and pc6400 ram, there's one set that's cheaper by about 5 dollars.  oh check out this cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835103026amazing....but i need to find some cheap fans, lol. so let's see, three most expensive items in my cart right now, gfx card, mobo, cpu, sounds about right.  if only i didn't need the wifi verision of the mobo....maybe i'll just look at the wifi cards...hmm


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> hmmm idk, lol these are a pretty good price, it's like 85 bucks for 2 gb's so....pretty good price.  and pc6400 ram, there's one set that's cheaper by about 5 dollars.  oh check out this cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835103026amazing....but i need to find some cheap fans, lol. so let's see, three most expensive items in my cart right now, gfx card, mobo, cpu, sounds about right.  if only i didn't need the wifi verision of the mobo....maybe i'll just look at the wifi cards...hmm



get the Zalman Cu9700LED, its smaller and will fit into a case better than the one. You won't need cooling like that. Don't go overkill. make sure to go for Brand names when getting the RAM. Personally I would have liked to have gone Crucial Ballistix instead of Corsair, but G.Skill or Geil are very good.

EDIT: Scap that, get the gemini, the price is amazing. Get some silent Coolermaster fans.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> get the Zalman Cu9700LED, its smaller and will fit into a case better than the one. You won't need cooling like that. Don't go overkill. make sure to go for Brand names when getting the RAM. Personally I would have liked to have gone Crucial Ballistix instead of Corsair, but G.Skill or Geil are very good.
> 
> EDIT: Scap that, get the gemini, the price is amazing. Get some silent Coolermaster fans.



lol yeah the price is nice  coolermaster...i'll go check, soo bigggg, lol. oh and the ram is wintec...don't know if it's good or not, if i really want to overclock, might as well just get something with micron d9's (what ram has those again?)  

EDIT: coolermaster fans don't move enough air for the price, lol.  i choose a set of rosewill fans 120mm of course.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol yeah the price is nice  coolermaster...i'll go check, soo bigggg, lol. oh and the ram is wintec...don't know if it's good or not, if i really want to overclock, might as well just get something with micron d9's (what ram has those again?)
> 
> EDIT: coolermaster fans don't move enough air for the price, lol.  i choose a set of rosewill fans 120mm of course.



I know that Mushkin has that. I also think that 800 DDR2 Gskill sticks have them as well. But I'm not sure. Ask in the Memory section of the forums. @ CoolerMasters, Yeah but they're less noisy too.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I know that Mushkin has that. I also think that 800 DDR2 Gskill sticks have them as well. But I'm not sure. Ask in the Memory section of the forums. @ CoolerMasters, Yeah but they're less noisy too.



ahh ok, i think that i'll only get those as an upgrade, later on (if i even get this, lol).  ehh i can deal with the noise, just turn up the speakers a little, and that's why you can plug them into the mobo (3pin kind)


----------



## frankie827 (May 23, 2007)

the nvidia geforce go 8600gs and 8400g came out!!!
their both gddr2 though why?
they should be gddr3

actually they dont call them the geforce go for the 8 series they call it geforce 8m series


----------



## theonetruewill (May 23, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> the nvidia geforce go 8600gs and 8400g came out!!!
> their both gddr2 though why?
> they should be gddr3
> 
> actually they dont call them the geforce go for the 8 series they call it geforce 8m series



Because they are the useless GS models which Nvidia are going cheap on this time round. And thats why, when ATi brings out their mid-low range they're going to pwn Nvidia's ass


----------



## kwchang007 (May 23, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Because they are the useless GS models which Nvidia are going cheap on this time round. And thats why, when ATi brings out their mid-low range they're going to pwn Nvidia's ass



lol sounds nice, now they need one for the e1505!!!!! lol.  OMG you're like 2 posts behind me......how much have you been posting lately, lol.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 23, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol sounds nice, now they need one for the e1505!!!!! lol.  OMG you're like 2 posts behind me......how much have you been posting lately, lol.


----------



## frankie827 (May 26, 2007)

yesterday i tried ocing my friends hp laptop using crystal cpuid
well i put his laptop on hte high performance setting on vista and the voltage and the cpu speed still were going up and down as if they were on balanced
but thats n ot the point
so i changed the voltage to the max it could go
then i went to 11x multiplier(originally 10x) oh and btw this is an amd turion 64 2ghz i think ml-34
and well the ocing didnt work out very well
the screen acted as if it were on acid so i restarted it and it was fine
lets just say i can never use his laptop again


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> yesterday i tried ocing my friends hp laptop using crystal cpuid
> well i put his laptop on hte high performance setting on vista and the voltage and the cpu speed still were going up and down as if they were on balanced
> but thats n ot the point
> so i changed the voltage to the max it could go
> ...



I know, same happened to a mate. They presume you don't know what you're doing when all you really need is a bit more time. They think you're breaking the damn thing when it freezes or needs to be restarted. n00bs


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Shit 3:45am I need to go to sleep. Sorry guys no more posting tonight....ZZzzzzzzz


----------



## kwchang007 (May 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I know, same happened to a mate. They presume you don't know what you're doing when all you really need is a bit more time. They think you're breaking the damn thing when it freezes or needs to be restarted. n00bs



lol yeah i've done that with my laptop when oc'ing the gfx card : P, not good for the card, lol.  oh and the one will, you'll be happy to hear im finally getting into cpu overclocking, my grandparents p3...stock 600 mhz, current stable oc, 746mhz at 6x multi, and 124.1 fsb, 1:1 cpu ram


----------



## nflesher87 (May 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I know, same happened to a mate. They presume you don't know what you're doing when all you really need is a bit more time. They think you're breaking the damn thing when it freezes or needs to be restarted. n00bs



same here! I hate how people don't want their stuff messed with when I know what I'm doing pretty well...like my roommate didn't want me to run F@H on his laptop because he didn't want to "decrease performance" and stuff lol even after I explained that it wouldn't...


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol yeah i've done that with my laptop when oc'ing the gfx card : P, not good for the card, lol.  oh and the one will, you'll be happy to hear im finally getting into cpu overclocking, my grandparents p3...stock 600 mhz, current stable oc, 746mhz at 6x multi, and 124.1 fsb, 1:1 cpu ram





nflesher87 said:


> same here! I hate how people don't want their stuff messed with when I know what I'm doing pretty well...like my roommate didn't want me to run F@H on his laptop because he didn't want to "decrease performance" and stuff lol even after I explained that it wouldn't...



Good to know it's not just me!  OK this is the funniest though. I overclocked my mate's Athlon64 3000+ to 2.4Ghz but he said I must have put a virus on it because I had put other programs on his desktop. CPU-Z and clockgen (the latter in case his BIOS was hit - it wasn't). He reset his BIOS by calling his uncle to tell him how because he thought CPU-Z knew so much about his conmputer that it must be sending his information like a trojan. He deleted all that I'd done and then told me never to touch his computer again. He asked me to do it for Christ's sake!  AND NOW HE ASKS ME TO GET A NEW GFX CARD for him without even allowing me to find uot if he has AGP or PCI-E. I mean how the hell am I supposed to find out what card slot he has. He refuses to find out himself either saying I'm just going to screw up his computer. He also claims that his X550 and AMD64 3000+ is still one of the best builds around.:shadedshu

Ooooo and on another note, like the new avatar?  Mmmmhmmmm SMOKIN'


----------



## Czez (May 27, 2007)

Hi

I just read this awsome guide for overclocking cpus on a laptop and of course I had to try it out, but stumbled on a problem.

my laptop is the following:
VAIO VGN-AR21M
Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83ghz
1gb DDR2 SDRAM (533mhz)
Geforce Go 7600 128MB

When I use Notebook Hardware Control and set the cpu to maximum performance the cpu seems to jump between 1000mhz and 1.83ghz So when I try to overclock in clockgen it just resets itself to the default value everytime.

Anyone knows how I can keep the cpu at 1.83ghz all the time and not jumping as it is now?

cheers


----------



## kwchang007 (May 27, 2007)

Czez said:


> Hi
> 
> I just read this awsome guide for overclocking cpus on a laptop and of course I had to try it out, but stumbled on a problem.
> 
> ...



max performance works here.


----------



## Czez (May 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> max performance works here.



nice

It does "work" but it seems like something else is resetting it to the core value of 1000mhz.

My guess is that there is another software that I dont know of (or at least SOMETHING) thats resetting the speed down to 1000mhz.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 27, 2007)

Czez said:


> nice
> 
> It does "work" but it seems like something else is resetting it to the core value of 1000mhz.
> 
> My guess is that there is another software that I dont know of (or at least SOMETHING) thats resetting the speed down to 1000mhz.



you can try this also.  under the voltage tab, tick the box that says "only use multiplyer 1 and voltage 1" then set that multi to your highest, and set voltage to stock.


----------



## Czez (May 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> you can try this also.  under the voltage tab, tick the box that says "only use multiplyer 1 and voltage 1" then set that multi to your highest, and set voltage to stock.




I set the multiplier at the top to 11x which is my max and the votage to max next to it and clicked the box...still jumps between 1000mhz and 1.83ghx though ...


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Czez said:


> Hi
> 
> I just read this awsome guide for overclocking cpus on a laptop and of course I had to try it out, but stumbled on a problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comment on the guide 
If you're still having problems with the speedstep. Go to Control Panel> Power Options > Then select 'always on' This should disable speedstep by default.

Also go to the NHC website and get the patch for Core 2 duo's. This may be the reason as to why it's not working optimally.

Oh and when you can, run a 3dMark03/5/6 if you can. I really want to see the power from that Go 7600. I've heard great things about them but never been able to  actually have physical access to one.


----------



## Czez (May 27, 2007)

theonetruewill:

Thanks for your answer, however sad to say...it had no effect

I couldnt find a core 2 duo patch on the NHC website, only a dell bugfix...which I tried if it was that you ment. no change there either. Im hoping this isnt some sony protection they put into the bios or something  to forcing the cpu power down when not needed!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Czez said:


> theonetruewill:
> 
> Thanks for your answer, however sad to say...it had no effect
> 
> I couldnt find a core 2 duo patch on the NHC website, only a dell bugfix...which I tried if it was that you ment. no change there either. Im hoping this isnt some sony protection they put into the bios or something  to forcing the cpu power down when not needed!



Ahhh he's added the patch into his new release thats why. Damn, it's annoying that it won't work with yours. I'll try and find another solution.
Have you tried disabling it in the BIOS - probably under performance or power managment.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Try this.
http://www.diefer.de/speedswitchxp/


----------



## Czez (May 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Ahhh he's added the patch into his new release thats why. Damn, it's annoying that it won't work with yours. I'll try and find another solution.
> Have you tried disabling it in the BIOS - probably under performance or power managment.



I checked my bios settings and..well all I can do in there is to set a password and boot device start order  pretty crappy ... I must have the worst bios in the world xD


----------



## Czez (May 27, 2007)

theonetruewill:

Success! sort of... I appararently had something called C2E (Enabled Enchanced Stop Grant State) I disabled this with a program called RM Clock.

Finally Notebook Hardware Control is showing constant 1.83 ghz speed!

ClockGen still reset itself however, but Im guessing it might be the wrong PLL settings, I remember I found 3 or 4 different with the right cpu speeds when I fiddle around with it last time...I'll experiment with it some to see what I can find.

thanks for the help!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Czez said:


> theonetruewill:
> 
> Success! sort of... I appararently had something called C2E (Enabled Enchanced Stop Grant State) I disabled this with a program called RM Clock.
> 
> ...



Good on you mate!
If clockgen doesn't work, try CPUFSB.


----------



## Czez (May 27, 2007)

theonetruewill:

Hmm, I don't think clockgen wants to work for me, and I tried sytools so many times, with so many crasches. No luck...and I didnt understand CPUFSB...do you know if there are any other softwares I can use?

cheers


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Czez said:


> theonetruewill:
> 
> Hmm, I don't think clockgen wants to work for me, and I tried sytools so many times, with so many crasches. No luck...and I didnt understand CPUFSB...do you know if there are any other softwares I can use?
> 
> cheers



Check out the new front page for more programs/details. Like the new Guide dudes? I want to see if I can get this thing as a sticky; what do you think? If anyone thinks it should could they pm me with their support and I'll take the idea to the Mods.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

...anybody check out the front page?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> ...anybody check out the front page?



yeah, and i am sad to say i've tried all those oc utilities, they all don't work for me


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, and i am sad to say i've tried all those oc utilities, they all don't work for me



I'll try and find one for you. What do you think about stickying this thread?


----------



## kwchang007 (May 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I'll try and find one for you. What do you think about stickying this thread?



ok thanks.  stickying, YES!!!!! dude, i have finals at the end of this week, im not going to be able to catch up to you in posts.....


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ok thanks.  stickying, YES!!!!! dude, i have finals at the end of this week, im not going to be able to catch up to you in posts.....



*CPUMSR* _-A utility that can alter a lot of processor options._ !Use with caution! Try that baby on for size!

Oh and thanks for the support. Well I've got my GCSE's still so I have no idea why I'm posting so much. good luck in those by the way!
Though if this doesn't work, we're running out of options. It maybe that Dell's jusrt refuse to overclock, unless your lucky enough to have got a retail motherboard that can be flashed to a "real" BIOS.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> *CPUMSR* _-A utility that can alter a lot of processor options._ !Use with caution! Try that baby on for size!
> 
> Oh and thanks for the support. Well I've got my GCSE's still so I have no idea why I'm posting so much. good luck in those by the way!



ahh boo it's not oc utility, lol.  it changes things like l2 cache latency, and things that are a bit to complex for me, lol.  good luck to you to, thanks.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ahh boo it's not oc utility, lol.  it changes things like l2 cache latency, and things that are a bit to complex for me, lol.  good luck to you to, thanks.



Oh I just thought it might be useful as an alternative to overclocking, that's all. I'll look into it more at some point for you.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh I just thought it might be useful as an alternative to overclocking, that's all. I'll look into it more at some point for you.



ohh ok, lol thanks.  i just didn't know....i was like...don't see core 2, or core duo, so it's possible it doesn't even know how a unified l2 cache works, or how a dual core works.


----------



## Czez (May 29, 2007)

Im starting to think my bios is locked, which wouldnt surprise me one bit since it IS a sony computer after all  I'm going to install windows xp 64 soon so I'll try this out then as well, perhaps its a stupid software somewhere installed by sony  wouldnt surprise me wither...got so much shit on this computer ^^


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

Czez said:


> Im starting to think my bios is locked, which wouldnt surprise me one bit since it IS a sony computer after all  I'm going to install windows xp 64 soon so I'll try this out then as well, perhaps its a stupid software somewhere installed by sony  wouldnt surprise me wither...got so much shit on this computer ^^



What do you think about stickying this thread Czez?


----------



## Spid (May 29, 2007)

I got Sony VAIO A617M with following configuration

Pentium M. 1.86Ghz
based on I915, with
Mobility X700 256MB

ATI tool working very fine. I can overclock my GPU for more preformance  Altought i'm worried about cooling :|, GPU has really small cooler


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

Spid said:


> I got Sony VAIO A617M with following configuration
> 
> Pentium M. 1.86Ghz
> based on I915, with
> ...



What are the temperatures of the card? Use ATiTool or Everest to find out.n Under load (ie during scanning for artifacts, and idle - using Word)
My card doesn't even have a temperature gauge so I'm a bit screwed but I overclocked anyway, quite drastically. There has been no damage to mine, although I keep mine well ventilated. Can you take some pictures of all the vents of the pictures please, and post them so I can assess your position.


----------



## Czez (May 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> What do you think about stickying this thread Czez?



Gogo sticky! It would be sad if this information was lost!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 29, 2007)

I'll ask the mods...nicely


----------



## frankie827 (May 30, 2007)

ugh i was bored today
so i opened up my dads dimension 8200 and tried to take the heatsink off
well, with the lightest touch part of the tab broke off
so i turned it back on and it still worked but it soooo slooow so i opened up the case again and i finally managed to the half of it that still clipped on to fit in place
so my problems fixed 
computers hate me lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 31, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> ugh i was bored today
> so i opened up my dads dimension 8200 and tried to take the heatsink off
> well, with the lightest touch part of the tab broke off
> so i turned it back on and it still worked but it soooo slooow so i opened up the case again and i finally managed to the half of it that still clipped on to fit in place
> ...



Is it your first time doing it? (don't be offended if it wasn't - and don't feel embarrassed if it was). If it was then I suggest getting a small guide on how something works before touching it. I broke my mum's printer because I didn't do that. 

If that wasn't, meh! It happens all the time. Old components, especially plastice are brittle. Secondly, IT'S A DELL! IE----> CHEAP PARTS.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 31, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Is it your first time doing it? (don't be offended if it wasn't - and don't feel embarrassed if it was). If it was then I suggest getting a small guide on how something works before touching it. I broke my mum's printer because I didn't do that.
> 
> If that wasn't, meh! It happens all the time. Old components, especially plastice are brittle. Secondly, IT'S A DELL! IE----> CHEAP PARTS.



my dell and me get along fine  also, the coolers for dell are actually pretty decent right now (even though they have a lack of sensors, etc).  they use btx, which i think is best for cpu cooling.  and how'd you break a printer, lol.  

ps.  do you have a thing for asian chicks?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> my dell and me get along fine  also, the coolers for dell are actually pretty decent right now (even though they have a lack of sensors, etc).  they use btx, which i think is best for cpu cooling.  and how'd you break a printer, lol.
> 
> ps.  do you have a thing for asian chicks?



IN answer to your first statement. As a general rule Dell's have ineffective/bad/non-exitant cooling. Recently that might have changed in the US, but not here. IN the UK it is truly appalling. My mate (has an XPS desktop) has temps in the very high 50's to high 60's. He's got an E6400...... at stock speeds. For a performance machine that's just shoddy.

In answer to your question; my friends have often asked that and I deny it. But let's put it this way:
 First, why do you think I'm not asian myself. Many chinese friends of mine have used english names so that lesser english folk can actually pronounce their names.

Secondly, my first crush/love (not sure on the second word- ...liked her for 3-4yrs and hoping I still don't. I thought about her every single hour, of every waking day and no that's not an exaggeration. Now it'd more like daily, since I basically went on a rebound with her best friend-....damn that was detailed) was Korean. Hottest girl I've ever seen and she is truly gorgeous.

Thirdly, In most cases I find English girl's boring and bland. Curly Brunette's are nice but blonde's are boring. Asian girls (imo) don't look boring.

Fourthly, asian girl's are hot.

Fifthly, Some are EXTREMELY hot (my fricking avatar...... ).

Sixthly, I have no idea why I've said all of this so openly on a public forum.

Lastly. Of course I don't have a thing......................................  

Oh and oops. Printer + screwdriver + 1a 3yr (EDIT: 13yr) old thinking he was being clever is not a good combination. Especially when's he's balanced a coke can on the printer as well.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 31, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> IN answer to your first statement. As a general rule Dell's have ineffective/bad/non-exitant cooling. Recently that might have changed in the US, but not here. IN the UK it is truly appalling. My mate (has an XPS desktop) has temps in the very high 50's to high 60's. He's got an E6400...... at stock speeds. For a performance machine that's just shoddy.
> 
> In answer to your question; my friends have often asked that and I deny it. But let's put it this way:
> First, why do you think I'm not asian myself. Many chinese friends of mine have used english names so that lesser english folk can actually pronounce their names.
> ...



ahhhh i see now   asian girls are hot....too bad i don't know any my age .  dang....we to spill out your whole life...of course if you want to know mine, you know where to look.  ahh 3yr old, nvm i thought you meant like...now, lol.  so wait, are you asian? lol, im obviously asian (or am i not....)


----------



## theonetruewill (May 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ahhhh i see now   asian girls are hot....too bad i don't know any my age .  dang....we to spill out your whole life...of course if you want to know mine, you know where to look.  ahh 3yr old, nvm i thought you meant like...now, lol.  so wait, are you asian? lol, im obviously asian (or am i not....)



It was supposed to say 13yr old , 3yrs ago....never forgiven. And no, I'm not asian, just thought I'd throw that in there. I'm as white as snow. My skin literally refuses to tan. My skin says no fricking way man! And promptly replies with an angry red flare.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 31, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> It was supposed to say 13yr old , 3yrs ago....never forgiven. And no, I'm not asian, just thought I'd throw that in there. I'm as white as scow. NO literally I refuse to tan. My skin says no fricking way man! And promptly replies with an angry red flare.



lol i see 13 yrs old.  lol no tanning.  i usually don't get burnned   dude i  hate 3 way convos


----------



## frankie827 (May 31, 2007)

i tan easily cuz im italian..........well 1/2 italian
but ya it was my first
but i fixed
i was able to take the heat sink and the processor this time
and guess what

IT STILL WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!
w00t


----------



## theonetruewill (May 31, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> i tan easily cuz im italian..........well 1/2 italian
> but ya it was my first
> but i fixed
> i was able to take the heat sink and the processor this time
> ...



Good one mate. The Inetl heatsinks are quite hard to remove and replace if you've never done it before. But next time will be much easier. Good on you for having a go - it's the only way we learn. You lucky tanning &^$*%*&%!


----------



## kwchang007 (May 31, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Good one mate. The Inetl heatsinks are quite hard to remove and replace if you've never done it before. But next time will be much easier. Good on you for having a go - it's the only way we learn. You lucky tanning &^$*%*&%!



lol.  they are?  i never knew that.....ahhh noooo 90 F and my comp is at 43 C!!!!! grrr i hate hot weather


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol.  they are?  i never knew that.....ahhh noooo 90 F and my comp is at 43 C!!!!! grrr i hate hot weather



The AMD HSF system is much easier, simple arm bracket. If you've never done it before, the pressure needed to replace the intel HSF can be quite disconcerting.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> The AMD HSF system is much easier, simple arm bracket. If you've never done it before, the pressure needed to replace the intel HSF can be quite disconcerting.



well putting on a intel hsf...yeah....pain in the ass.  amd hsf is arm bracket?  lucky.  todays my bday!!!! can't wait to see what im getting.  hopefully it's either something good (i know, very specific) or a bunch of money


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## bakakas (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello im a new laptop user from Greece. My laptop is an acer aspire 5100 specs
turion 64x2 tl-52 1.6
ati radeon x1300
2gb ram
Its the same laptop that mentioned at page 9 from user dlzerocool.
I tried to overclock the video card and everything went as mentioned, but when i tried to overclock the cpu i always get resets. even a raise of 50 mhz resets the laptop after a few minutes. I saw a difference between 2 laptops. When i open glock gen the ram clock shows 319.86 at 1.6 ghz. If iwant to go to 1.7 the ram clock goes to 339.82. dlzerocool's laptop at 1.9 ghz shows only 317.91 does this means something?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 21, 2007)

bakakas said:


> Hello im a new laptop user from Greece. My laptop is an acer aspire 5100 specs
> turion 64x2 tl-52 1.6
> ati radeon x1300
> 2gb ram
> ...



I am just about to add the next parts of my guide on page 1. Please see if any of the other methods work for you. If not, post back


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 21, 2007)

If anyone spots any errors with the new guides or layout, please PM me.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 22, 2007)

ok I love that the guy added the info on how to mod the drivers for my macbook pro so I can use ATITool but the instructions are horrible lol, and doesn't it even work with xp? the mod dl site's instructions are only for vista...I installed the mod files and ran the setup but still no readings in atitool .24


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 22, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> ok I love that the guy added the info on how to mod the drivers for my macbook pro so I can use ATITool but the instructions are horrible lol, and doesn't it even work with xp? the mod dl site's instructions are only for vista...I installed the mod files and ran the setup but still no readings in atitool .24



Yeah, I've got an edited version of that, thats been rewritten by me. Sorry, at a mate's house at the moment on the wrong computer so I'll post it when I get home


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah, I've got an edited version of that, thats been rewritten by me. Sorry, at a mate's house at the moment on the wrong computer so I'll post it when I get home



haha k thanks man sounds good


----------



## DaJMasta (Jun 22, 2007)

Stumbled across this thread after playing with my lappy's clock a fair bit last year.


It was a little challenging, I have an Averatech 3200 series Athlon XP-M based laptop.  KM400 based chipset with integrated UniChrome (non pro), XP-M 2000+, and 512MB DDR333 at CAS2.5.

Since I have fully disassembled and reassembled the machine to upgrade the cooling (to AS5 paste, but given the condition of the s*** they used, it helped a lot.) and to switch in a new wireless card and things.  I also ended up repainting the machine and finding the clock gen chip on the board to OC it.

I haven't done much in a while, but I managed to get the FSB including the RAM up 14MHz (tiny increase, but made a large difference in performance because of extreme memory bandwidth problems) and managed to get the 'vpu' core clock up more than 25% (to 165MHz or something).

Sadly, the gaming performance is still fairly abysmal, I managed to get about 10003dmarks in 3d mark 01 (yes, not a typo, 01.  Also, it fails the pixel shader benchmark because of no hardware support).  Overclocking the graphics core got almost 100 points, but OCing the fsb by only 14MHz got a much better 150 point gain.  Putting to overall score at 1280 or so.

I used CPUFSB to OC the main clock and PowerStrip to OC the graphics.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah, I've got an edited version of that, thats been rewritten by me. Sorry, at a mate's house at the moment on the wrong computer so I'll post it when I get home



getting that edited version up any time soon?


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 26, 2007)

ive just got a samsung v20 with 2.0ghz p4 1x128 ,1x256 133ram and a 5400rpm 20gb hard drive, all i need to do is fix the vga cable that goes to the lcd screen,anyone done this?
im also thinking of putting a 2.8ghz p4 in and taking out the p4m cpu, not sure what the temps are going to be like???

plus what would be better in performance taking out the 128 ram and putting a 512 stick in or a 80gb 7200rpm drive?


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 26, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> ive just got a samsung v20 with 2.0ghz p4 1x128 ,1x256 133ram and a 5400rpm 20gb hard drive, all i need to do is fix the vga cable that goes to the lcd screen,anyone done this?
> im also thinking of putting a 2.8ghz p4 in and taking out the p4m cpu, not sure what the temps are going to be like???
> 
> plus what would be better in performance taking out the 128 ram and putting a 512 stick in or a 80gb 7200rpm drive?



I'd say to the second question do either of these two options:
-upgrade to dual channel ram (not add a 512)
-or put in a 7200 HD (the only drawback here would be battery use)


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 26, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> getting that edited version up any time soon?



Wait up! I only just got back - Impatient people these days!
Don't worry it's up and running. Also check out the Laptop OC' addition to Kursah's guide.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 26, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> I'd say to the second question do either of these two options:
> -upgrade to dual channel ram (not add a 512)
> -or put in a 7200 HD (the only drawback here would be battery use)



1. 7200rpm HDD's are prohibitively expensive.
2. Dual Channel 2GB (2x1GB) should be what you're aiming for.
3. You are going to need to be able to control the fan speed on that for a new P4.
4. Make sure you put AC5 on the CPU when you upgrade.
5. Think about upgrading the fan(s) system(s).


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Wait up! I only just got back - Impatient people these days!
> Don't worry it's up and running. Also check out the Laptop OC' addition to Kursah's guide.



haha sorry I didn't realize you were actually staying with your friend for a while


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 26, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> haha sorry I didn't realize you were actually staying with your friend for a while



Yeah, I had my laptop, but all the files were actually on my desktop (oh the irony)
And what were we doing at my mates? ---> LAN Gaming FTW!!!! (no, not masturbating)
Though I found the first game that is actually impossible to play on my laptop - Suprme Commander. Regardless of ridiculous overclocks (including a new crazy 500/320 GFX OC) it was just to jerky to play with any enjoyment. However, thats why we have desktops!


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 26, 2007)

can you get aftermarket fans for laptops?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 26, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> can you get aftermarket fans for laptops?



Just reaplce it with a similarly sized one that puts through more airflow. I'm not saying that it will be easy.
Also get a laptop cooling pad. The latter is a must.


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 26, 2007)

i wont be using it much as home as i have a few desktops setup so carrying more like a cooling pad is out the question!!!!

i cant seem to figure out where the cable that goes from the motherboard to the display is tho, doing my head in coz once ive found it i can order a new one!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 26, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> i wont be using it much as home as i have a few desktops setup so carrying more like a cooling pad is out the question!!!!
> 
> i cant seem to figure out where the cable that goes from the motherboard to the display is tho, doing my head in coz once ive found it i can order a new one!



Cooling pad out of the question???
My pad is 2.5cm thick with the little rubberstands included. I'm not talking a big heavy cooler here. Just common sense - you will need to cool the laptop more if you are going to ptu a hot running 2.8GHz P4 in there.

The wire is normally in the left hinge of the screen.


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2007)

Close all vents but one and completely seal it off except for that one vent. Then, pour liquid nitrogen in


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 27, 2007)

i have looked into p4s i didnt realise how much hotter they are then the p4m i if the 2.8 does work i need to see if its worth the extra heat and use of power , in the ideal world it would be kool if i could oc the p4 to 3ghz, then its a 50percent upgrade from what i have now!!

so a cooling pad my be a very good option i have looked into them and i didnt realise how small some are, my old one was massive they have moved on


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 27, 2007)

this is where i am stuck tho, b4 i can even think of oc i need to get the laptop working on the lcd screen, first off this is what im looking for 

http://laptopspares.blogspot.com/2005/10/repairing-your-laptop-samsung-v25-or.html

i have also attacted some pics of my laptop opened up incase some1 knows which i hope they do, btw is a samsung v20 if i havent said b4
this is from the top of the laptop ie under the keyboard






this is the back of where the keyboard rests, i dont think its here but i thought id post anyway


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yeah, I had my laptop, but all the files were actually on my desktop (oh the irony)
> And what were we doing at my mates? ---> LAN Gaming FTW!!!! (no, not masturbating)
> Though I found the first game that is actually impossible to play on my laptop - Suprme Commander. Regardless of ridiculous overclocks (including a new crazy 500/320 GFX OC) it was just to jerky to play with any enjoyment. However, thats why we have desktops!



yeah I can barely play that on my laptop enjoyably, have to turn down the graphics to fairly low for it to be playable


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 27, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> yeah I can barely play that on my laptop enjoyably, have to turn down the graphics to fairly low for it to be playable



Thats the difference between the X600 Mobility and the X1600Mobility you see. The 256Mb of *onboard* GDDR3 and extra pipelines make all the difference. On mine I really cannot play it. But I must say, do you find SupCom a little easy? I started playing today (played for around 4.5hours now) and I've already done 3 games; I won all 1 vs 2 (they were allied), all on Supreme difficulty. Now this *isn't* a bragging match - this *is actually* too easy, I'm a bit disappointed, the reviews said that it would be hard. Anyone know any AI/Difficulty mods? - Maybe I'm at an advantage having been an avid Total Annihilation fan

@reagan - I know this is irritating but can you post some high res photos, and I'll open up my laptop tomorrow and post that too to help. Deal?

It's too late tonight - 2am


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 27, 2007)

yeah I just wasnt impressed overall with the game...it's got more going on than is good for it...there's all the fancy upgrades and what not but then just build like 2-3 of those massive battleships and you win lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 27, 2007)

OK I found a good combo. Force yourself not to attack at the beginning and play against varied AI opponents. Supreme is...easy - don't know why. Lovin the scale though.

Managed to play some 2 player with the Laptop too. Requires OC on the CPU to play though. 10x10km map maximum size. Then it's just about playable


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK I found a good combo. Force yourself not to attack at the beginning and play against varied AI opponents. Supreme is...easy - don't know why. Lovin the scale though.
> 
> Managed to play some 2 player with the Laptop too. Requires OC on the CPU to play though. 10x10km map maximum size. Then it's just about playable



sup com is good?  i need to get a game somewhere


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 28, 2007)

woop woop i have fixed the laptop, i just used some cardboard over the connector and bang it works, which has saved me buying a new cable, i have also looked into useing the p4 i have laying arround and have decided not to as i am mostly use it for the internet and work so i prob wouldnt notice the difference in performance but i would notice the difference in battery life, not its time to check the temps and oc the free laptop


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 28, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> woop woop i have fixed the laptop, i just used some cardboard over the connector and bang it works, which has saved me buying a new cable, i have also looked into useing the p4 i have laying arround and have decided not to as i am mostly use it for the internet and work so i prob wouldnt notice the difference in performance but i would notice the difference in battery life, not its time to check the temps and oc the free laptop


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok next problem i cant pickup my clocks on clockgen,so i have looked up wot i need but its not on the list 4 some reason

ICS 9502XX Intel 845 thats what chipset i ave any ideas

while im in the laptop knowlege area would think work in my laptop?im not sure if all the pci slots are universal

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Intel-2200BG-...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45001QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 29, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> ok next problem i cant pickup my clocks on clockgen,so i have looked up wot i need but its not on the list 4 some reason
> 
> ICS 9502XX Intel 845 thats what chipset i ave any ideas
> 
> ...



Yes that should work fine - and make sure you get the new drivers and set "Power Saving" to "Max Performance" and "Roaming Aggressiveness" to "Max Performance".
If it literally fits into your case, and whether your Power Supply will support it properly; well that's a different matter.

Also, try all the methods listed on the first page - I suspect CPUFSB may be of more help.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Yes that should work fine - and make sure you get the new drivers and set "Power Saving" to "Max Performance" and "Roaming Aggressiveness" to "Max Performance".
> If it literally fits into your case, and whether your Power Supply will support it properly; well that's a different matter.
> 
> Also, try all the methods listed on the first page - I suspect CPUFSB may be of more help.



it'll probably fit, alot of the cards are close to the same size because they're trying to make it as small as possible.  do you have the card or something?  cause you know alot about, lol.  and a wifi card is so little power.....i could power it with a hand crank


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 29, 2007)

I have owned 2x 2200BG's, I have modded one and still own it. I also have 2x 3945BG's in the family.

Chang, the 7600GT has gone (see sys specs). I have replaced it temporarily with a friend's broken X800XT that I spent 2 hours repairing this afternoon. I got him a 7900GS to replace it, and after I fitted it I offered to do it for free if I got the card (I've fixed that thing so many times I''ve decided to charge - maybe 30 times.... in the past year:shadedshu). My X1900GT *STILL* hasn't arrived and I've sold my 7600GT, so I;ve got to deal with SM2 for a bit

Benching it is fun though
I'll probably give it to a mate who has a X300se, to allow him to game with us @ our LAN meets.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I have owned 2x 2200BG's, I have modded one and still own it. I also have 2x 3945BG's in the family.
> 
> Chang, the 7600GT has gone (see sys specs). I have replaced it temporarily with a friend's broken X800XT that I spent 2 hours repairing this afternoon. I got him a 7900GS to replace it, and after I fitted it I offered to do it for free if I got the card (I've fixed that thing so many times I''ve decided to charge - maybe 30 times.... in the past year:shadedshu). My X1900GT *STILL* hasn't arrived and I've sold my 7600GT, so I;ve got to deal with SM2 for a bit
> 
> ...



what did you do with the 7600 gt?  our other computer desperatly needs a gfx card, but like i said before if i build a comp, i get that a 8600 or hd2600 and turn it into a media comp .  just give me like 1 more grand


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> what did you do with the 7600 gt?  our other computer desperatly needs a gfx card, but like i said before if i build a comp, i get that a 8600 or hd2600 and turn it into a media comp .  just give me like 1 more grand



Sold it to a mate (really cheaply- bad deal for me, but what the hey- he's a mate). He had an X550; enough said:shadedshu.

So what are you going to do about this DELL, or are you going to invest in a brand new, self-built machine?

PS Also got my new PSU so I can finally oc to the max.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Sold it to a mate (really cheaply- bad deal for me, but what the hey- he's a mate). He had an X550; enough said:shadedshu.
> 
> So what are you going to do about this DELL, or are you going to invest in a brand new, self-built machine?
> 
> PS Also got my new PSU so I can finally oc to the max.



which dell the desktop or laptop?  if i get enough funds for a build, im going to build a desktop, pop a hd2600 or 8500/8600 (hdcp of course) and turn the dell desktop into a media comp (it's quite quiet, only one 120mm fan) and my laptop would become the fam comp, and i would have my desktop, but also i would get laptop priority (ex i need it for a trip somewhere).  x550.....wow i didn't know they existed.  and yay new psu, how's your oc now?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> which dell the desktop or laptop?  if i get enough funds for a build, im going to build a desktop, pop a hd2600 or 8500/8600 (hdcp of course) and turn the dell desktop into a media comp (it's quite quiet, only one 120mm fan) and my laptop would become the fam comp, and i would have my desktop, but also i would get laptop priority (ex i need it for a trip somewhere).  x550.....wow i didn't know they existed.  and yay new psu, how's your oc now?



-I meant the desktop. Good idea on the card, however for any kind of FPS gaming avoid the 8500GT, otherwise get it; it's so cheap.

-Good idea with the laptop becoming the family PC but with your priority.

-Build a desktop, it's so fun and addictive. Also, sometimes you will just gasp at the graphics in games with a powerful card. I know that in Supreme Commander when two 250 unit armies met, it literally "took my breathe away"

-Yeah the X550 is crap and was built late (remember the recent X*1*550)

-OC is now being checked for stability @ 2.85, but I'm hoping to reach 2.9+.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> -I meant the desktop. Good idea on the card, however for any kind of FPS gaming avoid the 8500GT, otherwise get it; it's so cheap.
> 
> -Good idea with the laptop becoming the family PC but with your priority.
> 
> ...



ehh better than intel integrated.  and yeah building a desktop is fun, i helped build my friends....sweetness, and yes the 1550 is a rebadged 1300.  mmm x1400 multiplied by like 10 mmmmm (and memory is like dirt cheap to...im amazed) i could build one with c2d p35 8800 gts 320 mb, 2 gb of 800 mhz ddr2 ram and the other stuff for like 1250 usd.  but 1) im not that rich and 2) im waiting for k10 and penryn and x33 (w/e it is, the new top of the line intel chipset) before i buy, oh and did i mention money 

ok anyone who doesn't want to see a rant please close the page now....

WTF?!?!?! i hate dell bastards put a 8600m gt in their new 15" notebook and it won't fit in the e1505 AHHHHHH MOFO'S grrrrr and all they offered for my laptop was a x1400 top?!?!?!?! im calling dell next time i get a chance....bastards......grrrr.......ok rant over, sorry, but that's just not cool.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ehh better than intel integrated.  and yeah building a desktop is fun, i helped build my friends....sweetness, and yes the 1550 is a rebadged 1300.  mmm x1400 multiplied by like 10 mmmmm (and memory is like dirt cheap to...im amazed) i could build one with c2d p35 8800 gts 320 mb, 2 gb of 800 mhz ddr2 ram and the other stuff for like 1250 usd.  but 1) im not that rich and 2) im waiting for k10 and penryn and x33 (w/e it is, the new top of the line intel chipset) before i buy, oh and did i mention money
> 
> ok anyone who doesn't want to see a rant please close the page now....
> 
> WTF?!?!?! i hate dell bastards put a 8600m gt in their new 15" notebook and it won't fit in the e1505 AHHHHHH MOFO'S grrrrr and all they offered for my laptop was a x1400 top?!?!?!?! im calling dell next time i get a chance....bastards......grrrr.......ok rant over, sorry, but that's just not cool.



- Yeah lack of money is always annoying
- I find that the main problem with the desktop variant of the 8600GT was that it's not much better than the 7600GT. Whereas the 7600GT was much > than the 6600GT. Thus I hope the "Go8600GT" has a larger performance difference with the Go7600 than the desktop cards.
- I want to see some proper Go8600GT benchmarks; but in "real" games, not the recent 3dmark tests which I personally believe are getting worse at true performance benchmarking.

On a different not; what do yout think about adding a "mobile Gfx card" lineup with performance descriptoion and ranking on the main page?
ie 

1. Geforce Go7950GT SLI - the top end graphics chips for Mobile computers. These are generally found in the most powerful, expensive and largest Notebooks available. More often a desktop replacement than not. They reach apparent performance levels of two 7900GT in SLI
2. Geforce Go7950GT  - blah blah blah
....
....
16. X600 Mobility Radeon - Low end chip now. Cannot play the latest games with any fluidity. Very similar but higher clocked version of the 9600 but with an altered bus: PCI-E instead of AGP.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 3, 2007)

clockgen link in the guide has a corrupted zip file!


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> - Yeah lack of money is always annoying
> - I find that the main problem with the desktop variant of the 8600GT was that it's not much better than the 7600GT. Whereas the 7600GT was much > than the 6600GT. Thus I hope the "Go8600GT" has a larger performance difference with the Go7600 than the desktop cards.
> - I want to see some proper Go8600GT benchmarks; but in "real" games, not the recent 3dmark tests which I personally believe are getting worse at true performance benchmarking.
> 
> ...



hmm i think gfx card description wouldn't be that bad.  it would sure help people when they try and buy a laptop.  so yeah man, go for it


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 8, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> hmm i think gfx card description wouldn't be that bad.  it would sure help people when they try and buy a laptop.  so yeah man, go for it



OK, thanks for the support; will do. Hopefully up by the end if the week.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 8, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> clockgen link in the guide has a corrupted zip file!



Fixed


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK, thanks for the support; will do. Hopefully up by the end if the week.



nice i'll look forward to seeing it


----------



## equilibrium (Jul 9, 2007)

Ive read alot in this topic my CPU goes up to 88 C when i play games and is that good? i have a intel centrion duo


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 9, 2007)

equilibrium said:


> Ive read alot in this topic my CPU goes up to 88 C when i play games and is that good? i have a intel centrion duo



not good, have you tried dusting it?


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> not good, have you tried dusting it?



honestly it's not uncommon, I've looked a lot into this as I have a core duo and it reaches 90 under load very commonly
I'm not saying it isn't a bad thing though I do as much as I can to keep temps down, the core duos shut off at 100C
mainly with mine it gets so hot because the fans don't kick in above 2000rpms unless I manually do it (don't ask why I'll never know, it's retarded) and I have a macbook pro which is very thin hence tight space
I found a prog that controls my fans and with max rpms I don't really go above 75C under full load


----------



## equilibrium (Jul 9, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> honestly it's not uncommon, I've looked a lot into this as I have a core duo and it reaches 90 under load very commonly
> I'm not saying it isn't a bad thing though I do as much as I can to keep temps down, the core duos shut off at 100C
> mainly with mine it gets so hot because the fans don't kick in above 2000rpms unless I manually do it (don't ask why I'll never know, it's retarded) and I have a macbook pro which is very thin hence tight space
> I found a prog that controls my fans and with max rpms I don't really go above 75C under full load



can you help me getting a program for controlling my fans? 
ive tryed speedfan but it dont detect the fan


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 9, 2007)

well buddy sorry to tell you that I don't think you'll be able to...the only way I can is because there's a program on mac that gives me control which I definitely need because I fold and my cpu's at 100% load 24/7
also what's cool is the speed carries over to when I boot to windows


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 9, 2007)

equilibrium said:


> can you help me getting a program for controlling my fans?
> ive tryed speedfan but it dont detect the fan



what kind of laptop do you have?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> what kind of laptop do you have?



Exactly; without that sort of information how do you expect us to help you. We need laptop model, system specs, and the name of the temperature monitoring program you are using.


----------



## equilibrium (Jul 9, 2007)

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Computer Type                                     ACPI flerprosessor-PC  (Mobile)
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      Internet Explorer                                 7.0.5730.11
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     RAZER1911 (DJPulsedriver)
      User Name                                         Equilibrium
      Logon Domain                                      RAZER1911
      Date / Time                                       2007-07-10 / 00:41

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          Mobile DualCore Intel Core Duo, 800 MHz (13 x 62)
      Motherboard Name                                  Acer Aspire 5670
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Calistoga i945GM/GT/PM
      System Memory                                     2048 MB
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix (07/11/06)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Mobility Radeon X1600  (512 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Mobility Radeon X1600  (512 MB)
      3D Accelerator                                    ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (M56)
      Monitor                                           Quanta QD15TL072  [15.4" LCD]

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller [B-0]

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
      IDE Controller                                    Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
      Storage Controller                                SCSI/RAID Host Controller
      Storage Controller                                SCSI/RAID Host Controller
      Disk Drive                                        Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00  (120 GB, 5400 RPM, SATA)
      Optical Drive                                     PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K06RS
      Optical Drive                                     XB0160M VDF611Q SCSI CdRom Device
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (FAT32)                                        54974 MB (703 MB free)
      D: (NTFS)                                         55490 MB (8040 MB free)
      Total Size                                        110464 MB (8743 MB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          HID-tastaturenhet
      Keyboard                                          HID-tastaturenhet
      Keyboard                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Mouse                                             HID-kompatibel mus
      Mouse                                             Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

    Network:
      Primary IP Address                                192.168.1.93
      Primary MAC Address                               00-15-02-8E-9D-18  (user-defined)
      Network Adapter                                   Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
      Network Adapter                                   Hamachi Network Interface  (5.77.229.83)
      Network Adapter                                   Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection  (192.168.1.93)
      Modem                                             HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

    Peripherals:
      Printer                                           Automatisk Microsoft Office Document Image Writer på LORD
      Printer                                           Canon BJC-6200
      Printer                                           Fax
      Printer                                           Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
      Infrared Controller                               Infrarød port
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0]
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-0]
      USB Device                                        Acer OrbiCam
      USB Device                                        Logitech Microphone (Pro 5000)
      USB Device                                        Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000
      USB Device                                        Razer Copperhead USB Mouse
      USB Device                                        USB-enhet (sammensatt)
      USB Device                                        USB-enhet (sammensatt)
      USB Device                                        USB-enhet for menneskelig grensesnitt
      Battery                                           Batteri med Microsoft ACPI-kompatibel kontrollmetode
      Battery                                           Microsoft vekselstrømsadapter

    DMI:
      DMI BIOS Vendor                                   Acer
      DMI BIOS Version                                  v1.3233
      DMI System Manufacturer                           Acer, inc.
      DMI System Product                                Aspire 5670
      DMI System Version                                Not Applicable
      DMI System Serial Number                          LXATD051266380258C2500
      DMI System UUID                                   E0D6940B-BAE1D811-A6E30016-3680AE47
      DMI Motherboard Manufacturer                      Acer, Inc.
      DMI Motherboard Product                           Bodensee
      DMI Motherboard Version                           Not Applicable
      DMI Motherboard Serial Number                     LXATD051266380258C2500
      DMI Chassis Manufacturer                          , Inc.
      DMI Chassis Version                               N/A
      DMI Chassis Serial Number                         None
      DMI Chassis Asset Tag                             
      DMI Chassis Type                                  

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Problem                                           Disk free space is only 1% on drive C:.



Well this should be so much that you people wont even read it all xD


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 9, 2007)

equilibrium said:


> --------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Computer:
> Computer Type                                     ACPI flerprosessor-PC  (Mobile)
> ...



........woah....ok that's the er...sort of thing we needed.......woah........


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> ........woah....ok that's the er...sort of thing we needed.......woah........



i was just thinking laptop company and the kind

oh and the one true will, im loading ubuntu on our desktop, yay!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, I believe Acer's have a program called "epower" on the majority of there notebook range. personally I'd uninstall it as it's quite a resource hog and is, to put it quite frankly "total crap." Get Notebook Hardware Controls (NHC) (make sure you have NET. Framework 2.0 installed). Use this to then manually change your cpu to dynamic switching. You may even have some fan fuctionality via the ACPI feature (although I doubt this). Also, if you really want to lower your temps I suggest manually setting the voltages for each multiplier. This can be done on the CPU Voltage control page. You can try lowering the voltages for each slowly and testing with stability with Prime95 or orthos for a few hours. This will tests the stability of the processor at its new lower voltage. If this can be achiveed you will be surprised at the cooling results. Also, if you haven't got it, make sure you get Powerplay activated in the NHC ATi gfx card page. This can lower the frequency+voltage of the card further lowering ambient heat in the case. If this cannot be done, get the latest mobility drivers from the ATi.com site. If again this can't be done because your model is apparently "not supported" (load of b***s*** by the way)get the Omega driver versions which may activate this feature. However if the heat does get really quite bad, I suggest using NHC to cahnge the cpu management to "battery optimized". This slow it down unless under real load, but lowers the voltages and thus temps like a dream. Finally get a cooling pad. You can pick up some real cheap ones these days, and they don;t have to be large or noisy to be effective. Hope that helped.

PS play around with NHC for a while, it's a very neat & powerful piece of kit. I love it so much I put it on my desktop!
@ the Chang man, nicely done my friend. I personally tried one of those live disks, and it just wasn't me; so I'm impressed.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> @ the Chang man, nicely done my friend. I personally tried one of those live disks, and it just wasn't me; so I'm impressed.



lol, im trying, i got it to install, but now im on the "how do i get the damn thing to go widescreen".  live disk is nice though, you get a feel for the os before you actually use it


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 10, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, im trying, i got it to install, but now im on the "how do i get the damn thing to go widescreen".  live disk is nice though, you get a feel for the os before you actually use it



I suspect you have to install some alternative Linux video driver to enable the adaptor to get widescreen support.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 10, 2007)

Reached 1000 posts!


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I suspect you have to install some alternative Linux video driver to enable the adaptor to get widescreen support.



that's what i think, i've been googling, and version 7.04 of ubuntu should've had it, but im updating it, maybe it'll magically pop up.

and 1000 posts, NICE


----------



## equilibrium (Jul 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK, I believe Acer's have a program called "epower" on the majority of there notebook range. personally I'd uninstall it as it's quite a resource hog and is, to put it quite frankly "total crap." Get Notebook Hardware Controls (NHC) (make sure you have NET. Framework 2.0 installed). Use this to then manually change your cpu to dynamic switching. You may even have some fan fuctionality via the ACPI feature (although I doubt this). Also, if you really want to lower your temps I suggest manually setting the voltages for each multiplier. This can be done on the CPU Voltage control page. You can try lowering the voltages for each slowly and testing with stability with Prime95 or orthos for a few hours. This will tests the stability of the processor at its new lower voltage. If this can be achiveed you will be surprised at the cooling results. Also, if you haven't got it, make sure you get Powerplay activated in the NHC ATi gfx card page. This can lower the frequency+voltage of the card further lowering ambient heat in the case. If this cannot be done, get the latest mobility drivers from the ATi.com site. If again this can't be done because your model is apparently "not supported" (load of b***s*** by the way)get the Omega driver versions which may activate this feature. However if the heat does get really quite bad, I suggest using NHC to change the cpu management to "battery optimized". This slow it down unless under real load, but lowers the voltages and thus temps like a dream. Finally get a cooling pad. You can pick up some real cheap ones these days, and they don;t have to be large or noisy to be effective. Hope that helped.
> 
> PS play around with NHC for a while, it's a very neat & powerful piece of kit. I love it so much I put it on my desktop!
> @ the Chang man, nicely done my friend. I personally tried one of those live disks, and it just wasn't me; so I'm impressed.




I got a LianLi Cooling pad + a Air Sucker that is used where the hot air comes out, so when im home using that i get it down to 15 degrees when i HardCore Play but when im at my moms place its up to 70-87 and yes i will try that NHC i removed Epower ALONG time ago


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 16, 2007)

heys guys,

new to all this OC shennanigans....happened to come across this thread by chance and decided to delve into the world of laptop OCing. I didnt realise it could be so addictive.

Managed to undervolt my Pentium M 750 (1.86GHz) to 0.876V @ 4x and 1.212V @ 14x. Temperature difference is pretty amazing compared to when i had it running at 1.356V. OCing was a little more troublesome, especially trying to figure out which clock generator/PLL i could use for my Acer Aspire's 1693 "Crane" Mobo with Intel 915PM chipset.

Eventually managed to OC from 1.86GHz to a stable 1.92GHz using ClockGen......I cant figure out how theonetruewill was able to OC to 2.2GHz without the PC/laptop freezing! OCed my mobility X700 as well: core - 358@403, memory - 345@380. That's pretty much as far as i could go without my X700 starting to crash/not respond. However, i am a little confused as to why i am getting lower 3Dmark06 scores when everything is OCed in comparsion to normal. i thought the whoel point of OCing was for a performance boost.

With regard to cooling issues, a combination of Antec notebook cooler and Evercool's USB NB-MA1 cooler keeps the temperatures at around 49C when idle.

Any advice on how to OC above 1.92GHz on a Pentium M 750 would be appreciated.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> heys guys,
> 
> new to all this OC shennanigans....happened to come across this thread by chance and decided to delve into the world of laptop OCing. I didnt realise it could be so addictive.
> 
> ...



To oc the Pentium M with no additional voltage options is indeed tiresome; however I will attempt to give you as much help as I can. There are several factors that are limiting you. Firstly that your CPU may simply not be stable above 1.92 without additional voltage. The second is one people for some reason tend to forget. You are overclocking your RAM too- and laptop RAM is far cheaper in its quality than good overclocking desktop memory. Thirdly your core may be getting to hot which agaiun limits your overclock. Watch those temperatures although I am pleased to see you have already taken this into account.
I suggest a burn-in strategy- Run your CPU @1.92 at one meter below your selected voltage for around 4 hours with orthos and a program called "Burn-Max"(I will link this to the guide soon). Then move it another 10MHz and test for another 4 hours. This slowly burn's in the processor and causes it to become more stable with a lower voltage- very useful for overclocking with out additional voltage on hand. Continue this until you reach your limits. Then attempt the same (but from your last limited stable overclock) with the highest voltage possible (default max voltage) and repeat. Eventually I got my pc from a stable 2Ghz to 2.2Ghz using this method. However you may not be so lucky; but I am hopeful you seem to have got past themost difficult bit: finding the damn pll

If I/we can help any more  and if you have any more(or less) success please re-post. Welcome to the elite my friend.

(PS the lower 3DMark scores may be being caused by temperorary freezing of the GPU due to too high an overclock on the core or the memory. I suggest using a powerful game like Supreme Commander(this is what I use- sure way of checking if it's stable) or ATiTool and ATi Tray Tools both scanning for artifacts at the same time to check stability)


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> heys guys,
> 
> new to all this OC shennanigans....happened to come across this thread by chance and decided to delve into the world of laptop OCing. I didnt realise it could be so addictive.
> 
> ...



sweet good job man.  as far as the OC do what the will said, but it may be it's getting to hot, or needs more voltage, and yes you are overclocking your ram, so that may be your limiting factor.  as far as the x700 have you tried to make your fan in your laptop spin at max speed?  i know that makes or breaks my gfx when i oc it (freezing/not freezing).  as far as the 3d mark score, it may be because the cpu is overheating and it has to throttle back to save itself from dying.  one more thing...how are the temperatures at load? 

@ theonetruewill: you never told me about cpu burn in....i might just have to do that so i can drop the 12x multi to .95 (i hate how the voltage options stop there..)


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 16, 2007)

@ theonetruewill:-

cheers for the pointers.

I forget to mention that i had also tried higher OCing >1.92GHz @ the default max. voltage of 1.356V but to no avail. Even at 1.356V, i cant seem to stably OC above 1.92GHz which, to me, is very perplexing seeing as you also have a Pentium M 750 and managed to achieved a stable 2.2GHz. OCing @ 1.92GHz and 1.356V causes temperatures to rise to 70C but nothing freezes, it's simply anthing above 1.92GHz where things start to go wrong.

By the way, do the various iterations of 3Dmark give differing scores when used on the same PC/laptop? I ask because 3Dmark06's graphics tests seem on par with something straight out of the latest PC FPS game and i know my aspire 1693 cant handle that smoothly. Currently getting 762 3Dmarks (default settings, nothing OCed) and 599 (CPU and mobility X700 OCed). Perhaps i could achieve a better score using 3Dmark03? I would have thought that my upgrading of the laptop's memory from default 512MB to 2GB would have also had an impact....seems like i was wrong lol.

Good luck with your GCSE results in August. Did mine back in '01....achieved 8A*s and 2As, I'm sure you'll achieve something similar, if not better.



			
				kwchang007 said:
			
		

> sweet good job man. as far as the OC do what the will said, but it may be it's getting to hot, or needs more voltage, and yes you are overclocking your ram, so that may be your limiting factor. as far as the x700 have you tried to make your fan in your laptop spin at max speed? i know that makes or breaks my gfx when i oc it (freezing/not freezing). as far as the 3d mark score, it may be because the cpu is overheating and it has to throttle back to save itself from dying. one more thing...how are the temperatures at load?



at load:-

 - OCed to 1.92GHz @ 1.356V........70C-71C (anything above 1.92GHz causes a freeze)
 - OCed to 1.92GHz @ 1.212V.......62C-65C
 - 1.86GHz @ 1.212V...................55C-60C

Quite frankly, i have no clue how to program ACPI script for use in NHC so i am relying on Acer's ePower management and eManager to control fan speeds and turning on/off various hardware components such as wireless/bluetooth/cardbus/firewire etc. I've selected for the laptop fans to be constantly on via eManager. Tried Speedfan but it couldnt detect my fan settings etc. 

Essentially, I've got an Antec notebook cooler pad working its magic on the underside on my laptop, an Evercool NB-MA1 USB 3800RPM extraction fan (awesome little gadget!) augmenting the air flow within the laptop and the laptop's own fans constantly being on (although i have no idea at what RPM they are spinning at nor if there are any compatible programs that allow for manual RPM selection).


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> sweet good job man.  as far as the OC do what the will said, but it may be it's getting to hot, or needs more voltage, and yes you are overclocking your ram, so that may be your limiting factor.  as far as the x700 have you tried to make your fan in your laptop spin at max speed?  i know that makes or breaks my gfx when i oc it (freezing/not freezing).  as far as the 3d mark score, it may be because the cpu is overheating and it has to throttle back to save itself from dying.  one more thing...how are the temperatures at load?
> 
> @ theonetruewill: you never told me about cpu burn in....i might just have to do that so i can drop the 12x multi to .95 (i hate how the voltage options stop there..)



Yes, I really should have included that in the guide. Good Point.

An Moto, I believe the Chang man may be right on his hypothesis. You're RAM is most likely your limiting factor if you can't get over 1.92Ghz regardless of voltage. I feel for you There are several ways to deal with this....and neither of them are particulalry pleasant. Number 1- get some "better" (normally meaning more expensive RAM- I recommend Crucial) or flash your RAM's SPD (the instructions it has to tell the motherboard at what speed and latency timings it runs at) so that the latency timings are a little looser. 

For example: My DDR2 currently runs @ 4.4.4.12 @533 (default)  However I too believe them to be my limiting factor as I'm sure my CPU can reach above 2.25Ghz(that's it's total MAX!). However changing the SPD to loosen the timings to 5.5.5.15 may give me a higher overclock. Now this isn't as easy as I make out. TPU's very own SPD Flash tool can do two things to your memory.
1. It changes it and it works perfectly!
2. Your RAM is f*cked and you're f*cked

So those are the two solutions- but do me a favour; humour me and try @ Max voltage with the burn-in tactic.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> at load:-
> 
> - OCed to 1.92GHz @ 1.356V........70C-71C (anything above 1.92GHz causes a freeze)
> - OCed to 1.92GHz @ 1.212V.......62C-65C
> ...



have you tried oc about 1.92 ghz at one step above 1.212 (at 1.356 you may be too hot).  umm that and your memory may be oc to the max (did you check the unlink pci or w/e it is in clockgen?)  oh and how are the gfx temps?  ps, moto what is your ram...and what are the timings, etc.  also, can you tell us what your fsb is?  it would be helpful if you just posted screenshots of cpu-z of these things so we can see what you are running on your laptops.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> have you tried oc about 1.92 ghz at one step above 1.212 (at 1.356 you may be too hot).  umm that and your memory may be oc to the max (did you check the unlink pci or w/e it is in clockgen?)  oh and how are the gfx temps?



Oh crap forgot about the gfx card completely. Forget 3D06- it is incredibly biased towards Shader Model 3 enabled cards, and I personally don't trust it. For example I got 4309 with my 7600GT, but I only get 5557 with my X1900GT and that is far better (up to 40% in REAL games)

3D03 is a better comparison. And damn you! I envy your gfx as well! I have the X600*se* chip that in fact only has a 64bit memory bus instead of the X600's usual 128bit, resulting in half the memory trasfer rate- and that's why I have to overclock it so insanely


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 16, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh crap forgot about the gfx card completely. Forget 3D06- it is incredibly biased towards Shader Model 3 enabled cards, and I personally don't trust it. For example I got 4309 with my 7600GT, but I only get 5557 with my X1900GT and that is far better (up to 40% in REAL games)
> 
> 3D03 is a better comparison. And damn you! I envy your gfx as well! I have the X600*se* chip that in fact only has a 64bit memory bus instead of the X600's usual 128bit, resulting in half the memory trasfer rate- and that's why I have to overclock it so insanely



ughh i know i only have a 64 bit bus to, it sucks.  i wish i had a x700 too, it's fast (compared to the x1400, but yeah i do make it work)


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> ughh i know i only have a 64 bit bus to, it sucks.  i wish i had a x700 too, it's fast (compared to the x1400, but yeah i do make it work)



That's the spirit old friend! If this guy needs any more help I'll leave him in your hands. I'm tired (it's 2:35am ...again) and I've got to go an set up a home network and printer system tomorrow @ 9:00am........sh*t  oh well, more money for me....zzzzZZZZZZZzzzzz

zzzZZZzzz...I wonder if anyone has noticed that the methods in the guide are all given titles from films......zzzZZZzzz...sorry what.....zzzZZZzzz


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 16, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> That's the spirit old friend! If this guy needs any more help I'll leave him in your hands. I'm tired (it's 2:35am ...again) and I've got to go an set up a home network and printer system tomorrow @ 9:00am........sh*t  oh well, more money for me....zzzzZZZZZZZzzzzz
> 
> zzzZZZzzz...I wonder if anyone has noticed that the methods in the guide are all given titles from films......zzzZZZzzz...sorry what.....zzzZZZzzz



lol lucky, you have a tech sorta job.  i work at fast food...oh man i have to get up a 9 tomorrow   anyways.. good luck with your network set up.


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 17, 2007)

after further fiddling, i've managed to further undervolt & OC my CPU. GPU also been OCed some more as well:-

Pentium M 750: 1.86GHz OCed to stable 1.93GHz from previous 1.92GHz and undervolted more to 0.716V @ 6x and 1.100V @ 14x. Temperatures reach a maximum of 65C when OCed at 1.93Ghz @ 1.100V under load. Idle temperatures are 47C-48C.

Mobility X700: further OCed core and memory - 358@413 and 345@385 respectively. Seems stable enough, no artifacts though i'll probably need to run some more tests.

Currently using SP2004 for stability checks and OCCT for cpu burn-in although i am not too sure if OCCT is a "dedicated" burn-in program as opposed to another alternative to SP2004. I'm going to give OCing my CPU to onetruewill's "holy grail" of 2.2GHz another shot. Hopefully, this cpu burn-in stuff should improve things some more.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> after further fiddling, i've managed to further undervolt & OC my CPU. GPU also been OCed some more as well:-
> 
> Pentium M 750: 1.86GHz OCed to stable 1.93GHz from previous 1.92GHz and undervolted more to 0.716V @ 6x and 1.100V @ 14x. Temperatures reach a maximum of 65C when OCed at 1.93Ghz @ 1.100V under load. Idle temperatures are 47C-48C.
> 
> ...



Well done mate. You're getting there- use burnmax in conjunction with orthos (run burnmax @ idle though). I think I might have a leaderboard on the first page- so you'll be on it.


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 17, 2007)

when i first ran burnmax in conjunction with SP2004, i set it to high. Everything slowed down to a crawl and my laptop soon became unresponsive....I thought to myself "screw that!" and used OCCT as an alternative after a bit of searching on Google.

I'll try again @ idle. Cheers for the tip.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 18, 2007)

Over 1000 posts , sorry just had to announce it somewhere.


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 18, 2007)

lol only 995 more posts before i can do the same.

Just an update: after some playing around, managed to undervolt my Pentium M 750 even further down to the bare minimum that NHC allows - 0.7V @ 6x - and 1.068V @ 14x. anything below that causes system instability when tested with OCCT.

Cant seem to stably overclock >1.93GHz even @ 1.356V. Managed to get a decent enough score (IMO) of 6818 when everything was OCed.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> lol only 995 more posts before i can do the same.
> 
> Just an update: after some playing around, managed to undervolt my Pentium M 750 even further down to the bare minimum that NHC allows - 0.7V @ 6x - and 1.068V @ 14x. anything below that causes system instability when tested with OCCT.
> 
> Cant seem to stably overclock >1.93GHz even @ 1.356V. Managed to get a decent enough score (IMO) of 6818 for a "casual-use multipurpose" laptop in 3DMark03 when everything was OCed.



sweet score man.  i get like 3k .  nice undervolting to  i just wish they unlock the bottom voltages for core 2 (lowest is .95....stock for 6x...)


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> lol only 995 more posts before i can do the same.
> 
> Just an update: after some playing around, managed to undervolt my Pentium M 750 even further down to the bare minimum that NHC allows - 0.7V @ 6x - and 1.068V @ 14x. anything below that causes system instability when tested with OCCT.
> 
> Cant seem to stably overclock >1.93GHz even @ 1.356V. Managed to get a decent enough score (IMO) of 6818 for a "casual-use multipurpose" laptop in 3DMark03 when everything was OCed.



OK this is going to piss you off My 750 doesn't even run at 1.356v like most of the other PM750's. Mine is the more eco-friendly 1.308v version!! So I'm getting a higher oc at a much lower voltage- that is blatantly unfair in so many ways!


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 20, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK this is going to piss you off My 750 doesn't even run at 1.356v like most of the other PM750's. Mine is the more eco-friendly 1.308v version!! So I'm getting a higher oc at a much lower voltage- that is blatantly unfair in so many ways!



wtf?! that's like rubbing salt in the wound lol.

I recently updated my bios on my acer aspire 1693 and now the tweaked voltages (0.7V and 1.068V respectively) cause system instability....random freezing aplenty!! I'll have to increase them again: 0.716V and 1.084V seem to be doing ok for the time being. Weird.

My DDR-PC2700 RAM is manufactured by Micron Tech.  Are they a reputable company or one of those cheap generic manufacturers? Just wondering if perhaps changing my RAM for something better (been eyeing some Samsung Branded RAM on eBay) could allow for an overclock >1.93GHz.

Damn you and your 2.2GHz overclock!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> wtf?! that's like rubbing salt in the wound lol.
> 
> I recently updated my bios on my acer aspire 1693 and now the tweaked voltages (0.7V and 1.068V respectively) cause system instability....random freezing aplenty!! I'll have to increase them again: 0.716V and 1.084V seem to be doing ok for the time being. Weird.
> 
> ...



Micron make the best RAM chips in the business- the Micron D9's. Leave it. You're problem is probably the fact that you're running off DDR, not DDR2. I have *Hyundai* RAM


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Micron make the best RAM chips in the business- the Micron D9's. Leave it. You're problem is probably the fact that you're running off DDR, not DDR2. I have *Hyundai* RAM



AH CRAP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> AH CRAP!!!!!!!!!



C'mon, let's see some benchies! SuperPi 1M and 32M. The put them on the techPowerUp! team profile on the HWBOT site and get points for it


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> C'mon, let's see some benchies! SuperPi 1M and 32M. The put them on the techPowerUp! team profile on the HWBOT site and get points for it



Check it out, laptop power, I now have points with HWBOT


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Check it out, laptop power, I now have points with HWBOT



Big up da massive resp.....hey wait a minute you asshole, you've got more points than me!


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Big up da massive resp.....hey wait a minute you asshole, you've got more points than me!



Yup, I apparently have one of the most overclockable x1400's on the market.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Yup, I apparently have one of the most overclockable x1400's on the market.



You kno what's a real bummer? My X600*se* is being rated against normal X600 mobility cards. Surprise surprise it's not on top. I want to see what kind of points I'd get if they made an X600se an option in the gfx card menu


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You kno what's a real bummer? My X600*se* is being rated against normal X600 mobility cards. Surprise surprise it's not on top. I want to see what kind of points I'd get if they made an X600se an option in the gfx card menu



lol, isn't se the not so good version?  But you got to admit, for an x1400 mine has a nice oc (stock 432 core, 391.5 vram)

Edit: check it, TPU is 69 right now.....more people need to join.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, isn't se the not so good version?  But you got to admit, for an x1400 mine has a nice oc (stock 432 core, 391.5 vram)
> 
> Edit: check it, TPU is 69 right now.....more people need to join.



It does clock well! The SE uses a 64bit memory interface instead of the usual 128bit (SE chips always use halved usual memory bus controllers bandwidth). This means I'd have to clock the core at twice the speed (half way there) to achieve the same raw memory transfer rate. And yes more people need to join.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> It does clock well! The SE uses a 64bit memory interface instead of the usual 128bit (SE chips always use halved usual memory bus controllers bandwidth). This means I'd have to clock the core at twice the speed (half way there) to achieve the same raw memory transfer rate. And yes more people need to join.



Ahh, but I think with our cards it's not so much memory bandwidth limitations but the fact that our core's don't have enough processing thingys (w/e they are).  Although I must admit, more bandwidth would be better...(btw x1400 only has 64bit memory interface too, I think).  Holy $hit, I just released my pos Hyundai memory has more bandwidth at 553mhz then my memory at 882 (ddr).  Dual channel.....128 bit interface.....pos x1400 (I want a 8600 gt now....lol)


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Ahh, but I think with our cards it's not so much memory bandwidth limitations but the fact that our core's don't have enough processing thingys (w/e they are).  Although I must admit, more bandwidth would be better...(btw x1400 only has 64bit memory interface too, I think).  Holy $hit, I just released my pos Hyundai memory has more bandwidth at 553mhz then my memory at 882 (ddr).  Dual channel.....128 bit interface.....pos x1400 (I want a 8600 gt now....lol)



Vertex shaders, pixel pipelines, ROP's, Shaders, etc take your pic We're f*cked with our cards
Hyundai should just make RAM imo. They're good at it.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Vertex shaders, pixel pipelines, ROP's, Shaders, etc take your pic We're f*cked with our cards
> Hyundai should just make RAM imo. They're good at it.



lol yeah, but you now have a x1900.....lucky you.  Me on the other hand....all plans to build a comp are off because I realized how much car insurance costs, and imo a car is the only way I'm going to get a decent paying job.  So...until I get alot of money (not happening) or I get a decent job....no new comp for me 

EDIT: 500+ posts for laptop oc!!!!


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 22, 2007)

managed a measly 46 secs @ 1.93GHz on my OCed Pentium M 750 for SuperPi 1m.

Too depressed to try out SuperPi 32m


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> managed a measly 46 secs @ 1.93GHz on my OCed Pentium M 750 for SuperPi 1m.
> 
> Too depressed to try out SuperPi 32m



Submit it to HWBOT it may be better than other M 750s


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 22, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Submit it to HWBOT it may be better than other M 750s



It isn't...I get 33 seconds. There must be something wrong. Have you got a firewall/antivirus running? If so turn them off. Also end the Process tree of Mspeng.exe (ctrl+alt+del) if you have it (windows defender) because it uses up the CPU cycles in batches. Also try disabling the services.exe (indexing service- used in the Windows search) manually by going to Control Panel > Administrative tools > Services. Make sure to turn it back on after- otherwise search stops working. Also make usre you set the process to Realtime priority in Task Manager (ctrl+alt+del). Hope that helped.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 23, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> It isn't...I get 33 seconds. There must be something wrong. Have you got a firewall/antivirus running? If so turn them off. Also end the Process tree of Mspeng.exe (ctrl+alt+del) if you have it (windows defender) because it uses up the CPU cycles in batches. Also try disabling the services.exe (indexing service- used in the Windows search) manually by going to Control Panel > Administrative tools > Services. Make sure to turn it back on after- otherwise search stops working. Also make usre you set the process to Realtime priority in Task Manager (ctrl+alt+del). Hope that helped.



All that is why I love having dual core.  All I have to do for a single threaded process is set it to realtime and be down with it


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 24, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> All that is why I love having dual core.  All I have to do for a single threaded process is set it to realtime and be down with it



It is damn cool isn't it! However Chang dude, what do you think I should do: I have a motherlode of cash coming in soon (£200~) - should I 
1.) Spend it on wine women and song
2.) Upgrade the RAM on my Laptop (to 2GB)
3.) Scrap my AMD Motherboard+CPU setup and switch out for a Core 2 based system then oc the shit out of it.
4.) Get an 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> It is damn cool isn't it! However Chang dude, what do you think I should do: I have a motherlode of cash coming in soon (£200~) - should I
> 1.) Spend it on wine women and song
> 2.) Upgrade the RAM on my Laptop (to 2GB)
> 3.) Scrap my AMD Motherboard+CPU setup and switch out for a Core 2 based system then oc the shit out of it.
> 4.) Get an 8800GTS 320MB



First though 8800 .  Second is core 2 (you might as well get the 8800, then next time you get money get a penryn system).  Third is women (but wine sucks).  Fourth is worry about your laptop, you got your desktop, take care of that baby first.


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 24, 2007)

wine and dine your lady....where's your sense of nobility?! 

I'm sure she wont be too pleased to know that your desktop comes higher on your priority list than herself. "Women are for life, not just Christmas" lol.

By the way, any suggestions on how to deal with the following problem:-

-Updated my laptop's bios with manufacturer's new release
-CPU undervolted prior to upgrade
-After bios update, laptop experiencing random freezing (no BSOD though, just freezing, have to force a hard reboot).
-Cant reflash to old bios because i didnt save it (phlash16 didnt let me do it in DOS).
-CPU undervolting is stable when tested in OCCT and SP2004 for many hours.
-Is this a CPU/RAM/bios problem? Or has it got something to do with CPU voltage fluctuation with the new bios?

Oh and my video bios for my mobility X700 apparently is not in the ROM.....something about "Flash not detected. No ROM" even though it is working perfectly fine hence my ability to write this very post from my laptop.

This freezing problem is the main issue whilst my video bios issue is more of an nagging concern.

Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> wine and dine your lady....where's your sense of nobility?!
> 
> I'm sure she wont be too pleased to know that your desktop comes higher on your priority list than herself. "Women are for life, not just Christmas" lol.
> 
> ...


Is it possible you got the model slightly wrong for the BIOS flash. I would e-mail the manufacturers and see if you can get an earlier revision because this one is obviously screwing around. I find that sometimes they keep the model name but have changed some random component; thus when you flash you screw up your system. 

Ignore the X700 BIOS problem- I find that with the VGA BIOS on laptops it's just best to be left alone.

On your point about women- that's why my last(and first) gf split up with me. She seemed to have this weird idea that I liked my computer more than her....


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Ignore the X700 BIOS problem- I find that with the VGA BIOS on laptops it's just best to be left alone.
> 
> On your point about women- that's why my last(and first) gf split up with me. She seemed to have this weird idea that I liked my computer more than her....



Yup, some laptops even have the vga bios in the real bios. 

Oh and did you?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Oh and did you?


All I'm going to say is--->


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> All I'm going to say is--->



lol wow man.  here's how i am....girls>car>computer>whatever else there is


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol wow man.  here's how i am....girls>car>computer>whatever else there is



Well you see this is how I divide my time currently

Computer>Friends>Fixing Computers>Sleep>Family>Bike>Girls......I wonder why i can't get another gf??? Oh well; going to Mallorca at the end of this week so if you could take over the maintenence of this thread during that time I'd appreciate it Chang dude On the plus though there are going to lots of girls there who I can convince of me being some rich son of a random oil tycoon.  And you know what that means --->then i can sleep with themNearly happened in Sardinia last year but I realised that under British law I would be considered a paedophile if I'd been fucking at 15(seems so long ago) and the girls of 13+14 in a threesome (yes it nearly became heaven), so I got kind of weirded out and bailed:shadedshu


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Well you see this is how I divide my time currently
> 
> Computer>Friends>Fixing Computers>Sleep>Family>Bike>Girls......I wonder why i can't get another gf??? Oh well; going to Mallorca at the end of this week so if you could take over the maintenence of this thread during that time I'd appreciate it Chang dude On the plus though there are going to lots of girls there who I can convince of me being some rich son of a random oil tycoon.  And you know what that means --->then i can sleep with themNearly happened in Sardinia last year but I realised that under British law I would be considered a paedophile if I'd been fucking at 15(seems so long ago) and the girls of 13+14 in a threesome (yes it nearly became heaven), so I got kind of weirded out and bailed:shadedshu



I was talking about money, lol.  Lucky you.....I have no such opportunities cause of my parents.  BTW what's Mallorca?  Oh and yeah...thread maintainence...not to hard, hasn't been much traffic here


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> I was talking about money, lol.  Lucky you.....I have no such opportunities cause of my parents.  BTW what's Mallorca?  Oh and yeah...thread maintainence...not to hard, hasn't been much traffic here



You'll probably know it as Majorca. And Thanks. And on the time issue- actually it's the same with my money (just remove sleep and family!)


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You'll probably know it as Majorca. And Thanks. And on the time issue- actually it's the same with my money (just remove sleep and family!)



lol, I kinda forgot friends.  And no idk Majorca, lol.


----------



## Hello_Moto (Jul 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, I kinda forgot friends.  And no idk Majorca, lol.



it's in Spain.

I got the correct bios, it's just that the "correct bios" doesnt seem to work properly lol. I'll probably give Acer a ring and see if they can provide me with my earlier bios.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> it's in Spain.
> 
> I got the correct bios, it's just that the "correct bios" doesnt seem to work properly lol. I'll probably give Acer a ring and see if they can provide me with my earlier bios.



Good idea-  they've probably changed something in the laptop & BIOS.


----------



## robster73 (Jul 31, 2007)

*CPU Overclocking*

Thank you vey much for the info. I suspected as much but was unsure.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

robster73 said:


> Thank you vey much for the info. I suspected as much but was unsure.



No problemo- here to help.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> No problemo- here to help.



lol, nice fake spanish.  when are you leaving for that place in spain?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, nice fake spanish.  when are you leaving for that place in spain?



Saturday


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Saturday



Lucky you, I get to work on Saturday....


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Lucky you, I get to work on Saturday....



 - What does your laptop get in ScienceMark 2? My laptop did shambolically even when @ 2.2Ghz


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> - What does your laptop get in ScienceMark 2? My laptop did shambolically even when @ 2.2Ghz



I shall bench it soon, when I stop talking on aim and report back, that and just keep on posting telling me to post it.  Sorry, I don't have a rar uncompressor, I'll have to wait till tomorrow (been too lazy to download one)


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

Sciencemark 2 1045.46, is that good or bad.  BTW that wasn't a good run, I had AIM running and didn't kill processes but was it good or bad?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Sciencemark 2 1045.46, is that good or bad.  BTW that wasn't a good run, I had AIM running and didn't kill processes but was it good or bad?



That's the sort of score I'd expect for a laptop. Can you post a screenie? I want to try and analyze changes with different mobile cores and overclocks.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> That's the sort of score I'd expect for a laptop. Can you post a screenie? I want to try and analyze changes with different mobile cores and overclocks.



hmm next time I run it.  I'm working on summer hw right now


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here we go, 
Best run:  	





Second Best run:




Only real score: (sciencemark 2 doesn't play nice with realtime...at least in Vista anyways)


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 2, 2007)

Same problem for me with Realtime, so XP's the same. Thanks for posting.


----------



## demonbrawn (Aug 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You don't need to underclock, you could try *just* undervolting it. My cpu can be undervolted and still Oc about 200MHz. See if you can undervolt but not underclock.
> 
> Or you could try what this dedicated fanatic has done (see below)



Hahah that's awesome. I should try that.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Same problem for me with Realtime, so XP's the same. Thanks for posting.



Np, what'd you get with your laptop?


----------



## Hello_Moto (Aug 2, 2007)

i think my weird random freezing problem has got something to do with my OCing of my mobility X700 via NHC.

I only use ATI tools for artifact checkng as opposed to OCing.

I swear everytime i OC my X700 and then underclock after i'm done (via NHC), I experience the random freezing issue when my CPU next hits 100% load eg. opening programs/multi-tasking.

Can anyone confirm with tests on their laptop? In short, should i just leave the OCing for ATI tools and not use the function available in NHC?


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> i think my weird random freezing problem has got something to do with my OCing of my mobility X700 via NHC.
> 
> I only use ATI tools for artifact checkng as opposed to OCing.
> 
> ...



Idk I can't use the NHC ocing for my gfx.  Try sticking with ati tool or ati tray tools.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 3, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Idk I can't use the NHC ocing for my gfx.  Try sticking with ati tool or ati tray tools.



I agree. Or use ATi Tray tools- that's also very good.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I agree. Or use ATi Tray tools- that's also very good.



I use powerstrip, but I wouldn't recommend it because you have to have ati tool for artifact scanning while you overclock with powerstrip.


----------



## Hello_Moto (Aug 4, 2007)

ATI tray tools didnt install correctly for me. something about missing files IIRC. I tried it out because i wasnt too fond of ATI tools' 0.24 GUI (I'm a sucker for nice GUIs). 

by the way, OCing straight up from 209/123 (custom UC of my X700 via NHC, down from default 358/345, to keep temperatures in the low 40s when idle) to 405/375 is not good, right (even when using ATI tools)? Trying to figure out the cause of this damn random freezing. I'd much prefer to stick with NHC as my "all-in-one" solution.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello_Moto said:


> ATI tray tools didnt install correctly for me. something about missing files IIRC. I tried it out because i wasnt too fond of ATI tools' 0.24 GUI (I'm a sucker for nice GUIs).
> 
> by the way, OCing straight up from 209/123 (custom UC of my X700 via NHC, down from default 358/345, to keep temperatures in the low 40s when idle) to 405/375 is not good, right (even when using ATI tools)? Trying to figure out the cause of this damn random freezing. I'd much prefer to stick with NHC as my "all-in-one" solution.



The freezing is normally points to the GPU being overclocked too far. Try dropping it- and make sure ATi Tools doesn't keep running after it sets it's profile.

OK- that's the last post from me for about 10~ days. Keep the thread alive folks 

@HelloMoto- have you tried using the Omega drivers? I find they're pretty good for laptops.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 4, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> The freezing is normally points to the GPU being overclocked too far. Try dropping it- and make sure ATi Tools doesn't keep running after it sets it's profile.
> 
> OK- that's the last post from me for about 10~ days. Keep the thread alive folks
> 
> @HelloMoto- have you tried using the Omega drivers? I find they're pretty good for laptops.



NOOOO you've gone away.  HF in spain.


----------



## GDP (Aug 4, 2007)

*Alienware M9700 OC*

Ok stock specs are:

2.0 AMD Turion ML-37 CPU
2gig DDR 400mhz with actual bus speed 200mhz
Single nvidia geforce 7900GS at 375core and 500 memory

OCed Specs:

2.2 gigz
2gig DDR 400mhz with bus speed @ 220mhz
7900GS OCed to 400mhz core and 600mhz memory

For the most part stable except every once in a while a BSOD however I am not sure if this is related to the OCing or to the fact ive been messing with drivers for the video card and other things.  Heat is somewhat a problem as it gets to about 72C CPU and about 35-45 HDD temps.  And this is with a notebook cooler.

Other things to mention is I can reach up to 2.35ish if I set the multiplier to 10x and the voltage to 1.500 which is the max.  However heat would kill the laptop.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 5, 2007)

GDP said:


> Ok stock specs are:
> 
> 2.0 AMD Turion ML-37 CPU
> 2gig DDR 400mhz with actual bus speed 200mhz
> ...



72 is hot imo.  You should try and shoot for under 60 C.


----------



## Zileon (Aug 6, 2007)

I feel wierd asking a question here in a thread of 22 pages, but here goes  c.c

I'm using an Acer Aspire 5100 laptop with an integrated Ati Xpress 1100 graphics adapter. I'm running Windows Vista (since it came with the computer) and have attempted using Clockgen and ATI Tray Tools, however, ATT gives me a strange, sketchy blue screen with odd lines on it, and my computer resets when it launches. Clockgen is sometimes okay with an OC of maybe 50 MHz, but any higher (and sometimes even that low), it gives me a similar screen: primarily blue with a lot of wierd squares or lines, then resets.

I know what PLL to use, but I just can't seem to make an overclock work properly. In addition, the NHC grays out quite a few options, such as voltage.

Here are my specs:
AMD Turion 64- 1995 MHz
Radeon Xpress 1100 (301 MHz core, 128 shared memory)
1 GB RAM
Windows Vista Home

Requesting help as to what the frig this blue screen is and why nobody else seems to have this problem.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 6, 2007)

Zileon said:


> I feel wierd asking a question here in a thread of 22 pages, but here goes  c.c
> 
> I'm using an Acer Aspire 5100 laptop with an integrated Ati Xpress 1100 graphics adapter. I'm running Windows Vista (since it came with the computer) and have attempted using Clockgen and ATI Tray Tools, however, ATT gives me a strange, sketchy blue screen with odd lines on it, and my computer resets when it launches. Clockgen is sometimes okay with an OC of maybe 50 MHz, but any higher (and sometimes even that low), it gives me a similar screen: primarily blue with a lot of wierd squares or lines, then resets.
> 
> ...



IDK why NHC is blocking voltage options. Did you check the boxes?  As far as overclocking, my guess is that when you use clockgen you also raise your integrated graphics system, since that's on the nb, and your graphics just can't be clocked very far.  Integrated graphics are funky, and I haven't messed with one so idk what advice to give you, sorry.


----------



## Zileon (Aug 6, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. I can use a program called Powerstrip to kick up my 1100's core from 301 to as high as 400 MHz without issues, but the difference is pretty miniscule. Maybe I'll just have to find the right Clockgen settings to use.

And the boxes in NHC are uncheckable, it's wierd.


----------



## infrared (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmm, interesting thread.

Sorry if this question has already been answered, i can't be bothered to read through 19 pages! 

Which manufacturers seem to be producing the most easily/successfuly overclockable laptops? I might be getting a new one soon, i'd like to be able to play with it a little! 

I had an old fujitsu siemens one a while back, and i couldn't get the clocks to budge. =/


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 6, 2007)

infrared said:


> Hmm, interesting thread.
> 
> Sorry if this question has already been answered, i can't be bothered to read through 19 pages!
> 
> ...



Probably gateway, the one says he's overclocked his and his moms.  lol, 19 pates is quite alot, and this is a coolio thread 

@Zileon, I use powerstrip to with ati tools as my artifacts detctor.  I think the other programs don't work well in vista (ati tools) and mobile graphics cards.  Uncheckable?  Very weird....do you have the latest version?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 13, 2007)

Guess who's back, back again! Wicked time- no girls were up for sleeping with me but one insisted in straightening my hair (I looked like a total penis)...Goodness knows why she wanted to do it.

@ Zileon; I think the Changster is right. He's got it spot on about the integrated gfx probably holding you back. Try moving in even smaller movement increments (5Mhz at a time).

@GDP; Stress you computer with orthos blend test, and burnmax (at idle setting for the latter) at the same time for about 4 hours. If it doesn't crash or BSOD then you're fine. If it does then lower the overclock- it's probably too high.

@infrared I found Gateway's and AMD Turion based Notebooks to be the best. Avoid integrated gfx as firstly they are crap- and secondly they hold back an overclock.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 13, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Guess who's back, back again! Wicked time- no girls were up for sleeping with me but one insisted in straightening my hair (I looked like a total penis)...Goodness knows why she wanted to do it.
> 
> @ Zileon; I think the Changster is right. He's got it spot on about the integrated gfx probably holding you back. Try moving in even smaller movement increments (5Mhz at a time).
> 
> ...



Woots, your back!  So what did you do besides get your hair straightened?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 18, 2007)

Bumpage for the best thread ever!

Not much- it was more one of those relaxing holidays. I did set a record at the go-karting place though Swimming in pools, eating tonnes, playing Gran Turismo 4, not much more really


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 18, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Bumpage for the best thread ever!
> 
> Not much- it was more one of those relaxing holidays. I did set a record at the go-karting place though Swimming in pools, eating tonnes, playing Gran Turismo 4, not much more really



Bumpity bump bump.  Grrr Dirt barely runs smoothly on my x1400 even when it's oc'ed.  I had to turn it to like 720x480, eveything to low, no blur, no aa.....then it was ok.  

That's cool, WOOT GO-KARTS!!!!!  hahaha eating is always good.  But I want it to be march already so I can get my learners and finally drive a car (my parents won't let me do anything till I can drive leagly :shadedshu)


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 21, 2007)

I scoot about at the moment (50cc)but I want to get my full Motorbike licence at the end of September; screw cars! 

Also, looks like my brother and sister have f*cked my laptop's hinge


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I scoot about at the moment (50cc)but I want to get my full Motorbike licence at the end of September; screw cars!
> 
> Also, looks like my brother and sister have f*cked my laptop's hinge



lol at least you have a scooter, I have a.....bike  What's wrong with cars?  The car I want is 17k brand new, and it's got nice stuff.  (scion tc).  Not to mention, I'm not going to be driving that much so gas won't kill me.  (hehe we have cheap gas compared to you, but it's still expensive). 

That sucks, what happened to the hinge?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll take a picture at some point- but basically there is a crack along the back of the hind near the screw. Small but I can see the strain it's getting from opening and closing.

The fuels here is just ridiculous. To fill up my scooter it's £5 ($10) whereas to fill up the Volvo completely it's about £40 ($90), and the VW Polo it's about £25 ($50). That's why I don't want a car. It would be too expensive.

ON a plus though take a look at my 3D06 score (5793!) in Alcpone's compilation; man I love this card! It's beaten a X1900XTX I think Also cleaned the cooler as it had a tonne of dust in it and replaced the thermal paste with some AS5. The load temps have dropped 9*C!!!(now 65*) OK now for some more Voltage for an even higher oc!


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I'll take a picture at some point- but basically there is a crack along the back of the hind near the screw. Small but I can see the strain it's getting from opening and closing.
> 
> The fuels here is just ridiculous. To fill up my scooter it's £5 ($10) whereas to fill up the Volvo completely it's about £4 ($90), and the VW Polo it's about £25 ($50). That's why I don't want a car. It would be too expensive.
> 
> ON a plus though take a look at my 3D06 score (5793!) in Alcpone's compilation; man I love this card! It's beaten a X1900XTX I think Also cleaned the cooler as it had a tonne of dust in it and replaced the thermal paste with some AS5. The load temps have dropped 9*C!!!(now 65*) OK now for some more Voltage for an even higher oc!



Ah ok, that's not good.  

Gas (petrol to you Brits) is $3 a gallon (1.5 pounds).  To fill up my dad's minivan it costs $50 (25 pounds).  That's horrible for Americans, when we got the van two years ago I think it was around $35 (~17 pounds).  My mom's car is now $30, and that's like 12 gallons or something like that. It's quite expensive for insurance.....~$1500 (750 pounds).  Oh is GB still on customary, or have you guys moved to metric?

Man, you go have fun, I'm stuck here doing ap (ap=advance placement, basically a college course) summer hw.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 22, 2007)

Mostly metric- but we know a gallon. Sucks for you about the course


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Mostly metric- but we know a gallon. Sucks for you about the course



ahh ok yeah it sucks, lol.


----------



## Xander9791 (Aug 25, 2007)

I've got a compaq v3016 with a t2050 1.6ghz. I've found a clock generator that reads 1598. I try to move the slider and I do, but I don't see any clock changes after hitting apply. My temp is 65 celcius and voltage 1.2625 running at 12x multi with F@H running. What's up? Thanks. good article.


----------



## Xander9791 (Aug 25, 2007)

BTW I've got 667 ram running at 533 so I have enough headroom to get to 2 Ghz ram wise. The FSB is 533.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 25, 2007)

Xander9791 said:


> I've got a compaq v3016 with a t2050 1.6ghz. I've found a clock generator that reads 1598. I try to move the slider and I do, but I don't see any clock changes after hitting apply. My temp is 65 celcius and voltage 1.2625 running at 12x multi with F@H running. What's up? Thanks. good article.



This does happen. So far I can't quite work out how to fix it. I believe it's locked in the BIOS and is unchangeable. However, I can suggest some solutions. Try another program with the same pll generator. Also make sure that speedstep is off. If still no changes see if you can up the voltage any further in NHC- while it's unlikely just try it. Use CPU-Z to see if any actual changes have occured.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> This does happen. So far I can't quite work out how to fix it. I believe it's locked in the BIOS and is unchangeable. However, I can suggest some solutions. Try another program with the same pll generator. Also make sure that speedstep is off. If still no changes see if you can up the voltage any further in NHC- while it's unlikely just try it. Use CPU-Z to see if any actual changes have occured.



Uh oh.  So I thought that was because you didn't have the right pll.....  DAMN YOU DELL!


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn it- I keep wanting to upgrade to a cheap Core 2 but now I'm being pulled towards a Q6600.....


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn it- I keep wanting to upgrade to a cheap Core 2 but now I'm being pulled towards a Q6600.....



lol, you're never going to get a really nice overclock unless you got something like a Ultra 120 extreme.  Then again....it is a quad core .  Why not wait for Phenom?  Btw, how is your motherboard problem thing now.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> lol, you're never going to get a really nice overclock unless you got something like a Ultra 120 extreme.  Then again....it is a quad core .  Why not wait for Phenom?  Btw, how is your motherboard problem thing now.



I've got a Scythe Ninja which I'll add dual 120mm fans onto. Why not wait for Phenom? I'll tell you why; remember how everyone kept saying wait for AMD/ATi's next GPU offering it'll pwn the G80? Yeah well that failed big time. The HD2900XT is crap *considering* it came almost 6 months later. Although it's not a useless card and is performing better in DX10 games. The Motherboard is a flipping nuisance but I may be pushing it too hard. It is only a budget 570SLI. Maybe it can't handle the sort of speeds I;m expecting it to. My memory is holding my overclock back at the current moment- but I don't want to downclock it to 667 speeds (after oc) as the loss in performance is noticeable.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I've got a Scythe Ninja which I'll add dual 120mm fans onto. Why not wait for Phenom? I'll tell you why; remember how everyone kept saying wait for AMD/ATi's next GPU offering it'll pwn the G80? Yeah well that failed big time. The HD2900XT is crap *considering* it came almost 6 months later. Although it's not a useless card and is performing better in DX10 games. The Motherboard is a flipping nuisance but I may be pushing it too hard. It is only a budget 570SLI. Maybe it can't handle the sort of speeds I;m expecting it to. My memory is holding my overclock back at the current moment- but I don't want to downclock it to 667 speeds (after oc) as the loss in performance is noticeable.



Buy a 2x1gb set of Crucial Ballistixs .  Then wait to see how Phenom preforms.  Well buy the Crucials, unless you think you want to move to ddr3 if you jump to Intel.  But I would wait, only one thing can happen with quad cores-prices go down.  Unless K10 really sucks.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Buy a 2x1gb set of Crucial Ballistixs .  Then wait to see how Phenom preforms.  Well buy the Crucials, unless you think you want to move to ddr3 if you jump to Intel.  But I would wait, only one thing can happen with quad cores-prices go down.  Unless K10 really sucks.



True- I agree with your logic. 
Also, I want the Crucial Ballistix trust me. I really want them- it's just I'm not sure if the extra overclock is worth the £80 it's gonna cost me.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> True- I agree with your logic.
> Also, I want the Crucial Ballistix trust me. I really want them- it's just I'm not sure if the extra overclock is worth the £80 it's gonna cost me.



If you want to move to a Core 2 and decide to go with P35 to get a nice fsb, you'll be loving the D9's.  They should be able to take you to the 2000 fsb barrier.  Then some after that.  

Even more off topic: Why'd you British save the French in the World Wars?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Even more off topic: Why'd you British save the French in the World Wars?



Because we love them
Yeah, true those D9's are pretty cool...you bstrd! Persuading me to part with my money  You should be in sales; 

"Well yes sir, you could have the Boxter, I mean don't get me wrong it's a great car.... But the 911 Turbo just has something extra don't you think?....Oh well i don't know it probably not the sort of car the average man could drive anyway. Very fast, very powerful- it would need an exceptional driver. But then again you do have that racer look about you sir"

"Yes, yes I do don't I"

"Absolutely sir............................... Shall I prepare the 911 for delivery?"


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Because we love them
> Yeah, true those D9's are pretty cool...you bstrd! Persuading me to part with my money  You should be in sales;
> 
> "Well yes sir, you could have the Boxter, I mean don't get me wrong it's a great car.... But the 911 Turbo just has something extra don't you think?....Oh well i don't know it probably not the sort of car the average man could drive anyway. Very fast, very powerful- it would need an exceptional driver. But then again you do have that racer look about you sir"
> ...



lol XD loving the French

ehh you forget I work at a fast food restaurant .  But when I turn 18 I'll go looking for a job at a dealership and use you as a reference .  On another note, a woman just called in response to a flyer I sent out a couple of weeks ago for IT.  I might have a customer .  $40 for setting up the computer (getting up connected to the printer, interent) and $20 for installing Anti-virus and ms office.   Now as long as she calls after she gets fios......

Oh and for the cars.....in America it'd be 
"well the standard Corvette has 400 hp and it's got lots of umph.  But then you have the z06 version, a car to make any man drool.  But it is 505 hp and only the best manual drivers can drive it. "

"Ah but I can't drive a manual transmission"

"It saves you gas , no gas guzzler tax"

"I'll take it"


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Aug 26, 2007)

First off, cool forums and awesome thread, glad I found it since there's so little on the web that  saw on overclocking notebooks.

Phew, just read/skimmed over every page in this thread, spent an afternoon looking up what I can do with my Compaq v6210 notebook, a AMD Turion 64 mobile at 2.0gHz. Weighed the risks, and downloaded Prime95 and ClockGen, and ran Prime95 to benchmark it, tested fine for 30 min. Started ClockGen, but got into a problem.. it's an nvidia geforce 6150 card (cruddy, I know, but I don't run any spectacular games or anything, so hey), so it's automatically detected, and I can't pick the model manually. Defaults to a 'nvidia 6100' Ok, cool, close enough, except it clocks it at 800mHz. :\ and I can't change that at all, obviously. Don't want to mess with clock settings with it at the wrong readings, so it sits in limbo right now. Anyone got ideas? :\


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 26, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> First off, cool forums and awesome thread, glad I found it since there's so little on the web that  saw on overclocking notebooks.
> 
> Phew, just read/skimmed over every page in this thread, spent an afternoon looking up what I can do with my Compaq v6210 notebook, a AMD Turion 64 mobile at 2.0gHz. Weighed the risks, and downloaded Prime95 and ClockGen, and ran Prime95 to benchmark it, tested fine for 30 min. Started ClockGen, but got into a problem.. it's an nvidia geforce 6150 card (cruddy, I know, but I don't run any spectacular games or anything, so hey), so it's automatically detected, and I can't pick the model manually. Defaults to a 'nvidia 6100' Ok, cool, close enough, except it clocks it at 800mHz. :\ and I can't change that at all, obviously. Don't want to mess with clock settings with it at the wrong readings, so it sits in limbo right now. Anyone got ideas? :\



Thanks for the compliments.
I'm a tad confused by when you say Geforece 6150. Do you mean the Integrated graphics or do you mean the motherboard chipset. I presume the graphics so if you want to change that use RivaTuner. If you want to oc your processor, download Notebook Hardware controls and set to Max Performance. Another way to do this is by using Rightmark Clock Utility. This will get rid of Speedstep (Intel) or in your case Cool 'n' Quiet (AMD). This should allow the processor to run @ full speed for the overclocking which should help. Can you exaplain a bit more on exactly what problem with clockgen you are having as I am wavering on the fact that you may be trying to discuss the chipset (nforce etc). Geforce = graphics, and then nforce = motherboard chipset.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes what the one said.  Cool n' quiet will drop speeds.  Also 800mhz...sounds like the speed of the HTT connection.  Coincidence? or does that represent HTT?


----------



## Xander9791 (Aug 26, 2007)

You guys responded so quickly I thought that the forum somehow lost my post because I didn't see it initially! Thanks. I really kinda doubt the voltage is much of an issue even moving up that little amount. I'm gonna check with CPUZ. It's not as if the CPU is slow either. I was running Spybot SD adaware and F@H at the same time and it took a little over 5 minutes to scan. Pretty nice. For whatever reason doubling my memory to 1.5 Gigs really noticeably improved overall system performance. I was shocked. I expected it with even multitasking but it was apparent with less than 500MB page file usage. Odd.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 26, 2007)

Xander9791 said:


> You guys responded so quickly I thought that the forum somehow lost my post because I didn't see it initially! Thanks. I really kinda doubt the voltage is much of an issue even moving up that little amount. I'm gonna check with CPUZ. It's not as if the CPU is slow either. I was running Spybot SD adaware and F@H at the same time and it took a little over 5 minutes to scan. Pretty nice. For whatever reason doubling my memory to 1.5 Gigs really noticeably improved overall system performance. I was shocked. I expected it with even multitasking but it was apparent with less than 500MB page file usage. Odd.



More ram is always better.  Especially since your on integrated graphics.  Btw, is your HTT 800mhz.


----------



## Xander9791 (Aug 26, 2007)

What is the HTT? Do you mean FSB? The FSB isn't 800mhz, it's 533.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 26, 2007)

Xander9791 said:


> What is the HTT? Do you mean FSB? The FSB isn't 800mhz, it's 533.



I thought turion used HTT?  Hyper transport?


----------



## Xander9791 (Aug 26, 2007)

yea it does. But I have an intel core duo. unless your both talking to someone else in which case I apologize for interrupting, but mine is intel.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 26, 2007)

Xander9791 said:


> yea it does. But I have an intel core duo. unless your both talking to someone else in which case I apologize for interrupting, but mine is intel.



Oh yeah that was to someone else.  Uhhh what was your question? lol sorry don't see it in the thread.  And uhh what kind of laptop.....god im so off today


----------



## psychomage343 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey i just found this dell latitude d600 and i'm wondering if it's possible to overclock it? i'm trying to identify the chips and stuff, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 27, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> Hey i just found this dell latitude d600 and i'm wondering if it's possible to overclock it? i'm trying to identify the chips and stuff, any help would be greatly appreciated




Errrr you try the stuff on the front page yet?


----------



## psychomage343 (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah, but i'm having trouble detecting my chipset and stuff, it's not working as planned, anybody have any experience with these notebooks??


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 27, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> yeah, but i'm having trouble detecting my chipset and stuff, it's not working as planned, anybody have any experience with these notebooks??



Well I have a dell and let me tell you....I haven't found a way to oc the cpu yet.  The gfx yes, but not the cpu.


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Aug 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> I'm a tad confused by when you say Geforece 6150. Do you mean the Integrated graphics or do you mean the motherboard chipset. I presume the graphics so if you want to change that use RivaTuner. If you want to oc your processor, download Notebook Hardware controls and set to Max Performance. Another way to do this is by using Rightmark Clock Utility. This will get rid of Speedstep (Intel) or in your case Cool 'n' Quiet (AMD). This should allow the processor to run @ full speed for the overclocking which should help. Can you exaplain a bit more on exactly what problem with clockgen you are having as I am wavering on the fact that you may be trying to discuss the chipset (nforce etc). Geforce = graphics, and then nforce = motherboard chipset.



After closer inspection, that's the integrated graphics, shared 256mb, and I'm an idiot haha

Before I download it, I'll assume that Notebook Hardware will do more than the standard 'power options' tools already here, between 'HP Recommended', 'power saver and 'high performance' modes for processor speeds/other settings. Short of opening up the thing, nope, I don't know the exact chipset atm. Ok, problem caused by n00b mistake. 

Edit: Alright, Notebook Hardware Controls clocks it at 2009-2010mhz (pretty much dead on paper specs) set at Max performance, though it runs at 50-60 degrees C :\ though I know it runs warm anyways. Wow, power saver brings me to 800mhz and the 'recommended' setting to 1607mhz. Rightmark Clock Utility not installed yet, I'll do it tomorrow since it's a tad late and I've got much to do tomorrow for school. :\


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 27, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> After closer inspection, that's the integrated graphics, shared 256mb, and I'm an idiot haha
> 
> Before I download it, I'll assume that Notebook Hardware will do more than the standard 'power options' tools already here, between 'HP Recommended', 'power saver and 'high performance' modes for processor speeds/other settings. Short of opening up the thing, nope, I don't know the exact chipset atm. Ok, problem caused by n00b mistake.
> 
> Edit: Alright, Notebook Hardware Controls clocks it at 2009-2010mhz (pretty much dead on paper specs) set at Max performance, though it runs at 50-60 degrees C :\ though I know it runs warm anyways. Wow, power saver brings me to 800mhz and the 'recommended' setting to 1607mhz. Rightmark Clock Utility not installed yet, I'll do it tomorrow since it's a tad late and I've got much to do tomorrow for school. :\



NHC will be leaner and more powerful than that HP stuff- which I would uninstall personally. Give us the updates when you can.

As to psychomage- I will try to get some info on your laptop. I've got fed up with the Dell laptops being unable to be overclocked and so have decided to see if there is a way to pin-mod them etc.


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Aug 27, 2007)

NHC on and cranked, and the HP power options seem to be intertwined into a larger set of programs (HP Total Care) so removing one looks like it means removing all. Part of the power options are also handled by Windows Explorer, so that's stuck. 

Random notes: NHC shows my battery wear level at 29% :\ I bought this laptop in march or so, not old at all, so why such a right wear level? Also the CPU warning/shutdown temps are very high, 88/95 degrees, respectively, close to boiling and not something I'd like to have on my lap, but that's the default for some reason.

Edit: Clockgen still only shows the gfx speed, not the cpu, bah. I've been looking at a tutorial for overclocking (on laptoplogic, I'd link it but I don't know the rules on that in this forum), which shows clockgen with the cpu speed, so I'm trying to figure out why mine doesn't.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 27, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> NHC on and cranked, and the HP power options seem to be intertwined into a larger set of programs (HP Total Care) so removing one looks like it means removing all. Part of the power options are also handled by Windows Explorer, so that's stuck.
> 
> Random notes: NHC shows my battery wear level at 29% :\ I bought this laptop in march or so, not old at all, so why such a right wear level? Also the CPU warning/shutdown temps are very high, 88/95 degrees, respectively, close to boiling and not something I'd like to have on my lap, but that's the default for some reason.
> 
> Edit: Clockgen still only shows the gfx speed, not the cpu, bah. I've been looking at a tutorial for overclocking (on laptoplogic, I'd link it but I don't know the rules on that in this forum), which shows clockgen with the cpu speed, so I'm trying to figure out why mine doesn't.



How much have you been using your laptop on battery?

Oh and the one true will.....i'll help and try to find  a pin mod to


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Aug 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> How much have you been using your laptop on battery?
> 
> Oh and the one true will.....i'll help and try to find  a pin mod to



Next to never, which is why it's confusing me. It's on AC power about 98% of the time, unless I'm wandering around my place, the power goes out, or i'm carrying it around with me (very rarely, but that'll increase when school starts) Maybe 20-30 times total on battery power since I bought it, most times for a short time only (15min-1 hour) and maybe two or three times till the battery drained. 

Odd note, when I start it up on battery power, the startup (or reset) process brings the battery down to 93-97% from a former 100%.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 27, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> Next to never, which is why it's confusing me. It's on AC power about 98% of the time, unless I'm wandering around my place, the power goes out, or i'm carrying it around with me (very rarely, but that'll increase when school starts) Maybe 20-30 times total on battery power since I bought it, most times for a short time only (15min-1 hour) and maybe two or three times till the battery drained.
> 
> Odd note, when I start it up on battery power, the startup (or reset) process brings the battery down to 93-97% from a former 100%.



Well when you start it you're using power and thats one of the more intensive parts of computing.  Uhh as far as the wear... I have no clue, sorry.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 28, 2007)

I read this guy's stuff a while ago. I respect him a lot- and I don't respect that many people. A little pin-mod guide for the Pentium M7x5 chips.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I read this guy's stuff a while ago. I respect him a lot- and I don't respect that many people. A little pin-mod guide for the Pentium M7x5 chips.



Damn, I can only find pentium m too, no core duo or core 2 guides.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Damn, I can only find pentium m too, no core duo or core 2 guides.



Me too, but I thought you guys should read this stuff before we attempt anything.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 28, 2007)

If any of you guys would be willing to hep me out on researching and testing pin-mods I'd be grateful if you could pm or post it here. I have a couple of Intel Core Solo's (crippled Core Duo's) but no Core 2's. My own is a Pentium M750 so I have hardware gaps that I won't be able to fill on my own.

Thanks


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 28, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> If any of you guys would be willing to hep me out on researching and testing pin-mods I'd be grateful if you could pm or post it here. I have a couple of Intel Core Solo's (crippled Core Duo's) but no Core 2's. My own is a Pentium M750 so I have hardware gaps that I won't be able to fill on my own.
> 
> Thanks



Errr I wish I had the money to, but I really need this laptop...it's the only comp i got .  Also from what I understand you can only pin mod on a chipset that supports the higher fsb.  Idk if mine does, you'd have to have a santa rosa laptop with a 667 mhz core 2, not a 800 mhz.  Maybe core duo from 553-667.


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Aug 28, 2007)

Alright, downloaded an older version of Clockgen and now it shows the correct speed, at least. I can fiddle with the clock speeds all I like, hit 'apply settings' and no change, the read clock speed doesn't budge though it's set to max using NHC. Chance that my chipset can't be OC'd like this?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 28, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> Alright, downloaded an older version of Clockgen and now it shows the correct speed, at least. I can fiddle with the clock speeds all I like, hit 'apply settings' and no change, the read clock speed doesn't budge though it's set to max using NHC. Chance that my chipset can't be OC'd like this?



It may be too locked down:shadedshu Sorry mate


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Aug 29, 2007)

Bah, so it's limited by the chipset and its software, instead of something with vista/etc. itself? Hm.. guess that leaves me with BIOS to fiddle with, as soon as I learn more about it of course, and if it's doable here. Was hoping to wring a little more out of it, since I ended up paying more for this one than a dual core was worth about 5 months later, and the tutorial/guide I saw had a Compaq v2000 series laptop, with an intel processor though, and lists the AMD Turion lineup (upcoming then, bit old but hey) as prime candidates because of their cooler running temps, low power use, and 'high overhead' suitable for OC'ing, but apparently I got beaten to the punch by it being locked down :\ haha nice machine though all the same, at least for my needs.

Edit: Seems to run at a pretty consistent 62-65 degrees now, still at 2.01ghz, it's no mac notebook, but it's toasty to me.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 30, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> Bah, so it's limited by the chipset and its software, instead of something with vista/etc. itself? Hm.. guess that leaves me with BIOS to fiddle with, as soon as I learn more about it of course, and if it's doable here. Was hoping to wring a little more out of it, since I ended up paying more for this one than a dual core was worth about 5 months later, and the tutorial/guide I saw had a Compaq v2000 series laptop, with an intel processor though, and lists the AMD Turion lineup (upcoming then, bit old but hey) as prime candidates because of their cooler running temps, low power use, and 'high overhead' suitable for OC'ing, but apparently I got beaten to the punch by it being locked down :\ haha nice machine though all the same, at least for my needs.
> 
> Edit: Seems to run at a pretty consistent 62-65 degrees now, still at 2.01ghz, it's no mac notebook, but it's toasty to me.



Ouch that's hot.


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Aug 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Ouch that's hot.



No kidding, I don't like to have it in my lap for that reason, and prop it up (at the back) with something if it happens to be warm/hot in the room already, or in the sun. :\ Alright, off to research BIOS OC'ing.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 30, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> No kidding, I don't like to have it in my lap for that reason, and prop it up (at the back) with something if it happens to be warm/hot in the room already, or in the sun. :\ Alright, off to research BIOS OC'ing.



Err you can't bios overclock in any laptop I've seen......pitfall of laptops...locked out bioses


----------



## Orange_Crusader (Sep 3, 2007)

Ah crud, so I'm more or less SOL with this one now, eh? Ah well, off to see what I can tweak with vista (while still keeping it, I like the look enough) to speed up a few points.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 4, 2007)

Orange_Crusader said:


> Ah crud, so I'm more or less SOL with this one now, eh? Ah well, off to see what I can tweak with vista (while still keeping it, I like the look enough) to speed up a few points.



I don't know if SOL is a US thing, but here it means ....sex-on-legs........ eg. Shakira is sex on legs.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I don't know if SOL is a US thing, but here it means ....sex-on-legs........ eg. Shakira is sex on legs.



HAHHA SOL sounds like a good thing to me....idk what SOL means here....


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn it- I had to get my father to help me out on an internet transaction. It seems that I am not only limited to withdrawing £250 from my bank account per day, but also in transactions Really pissed me off as I have the money and I couldn't pay for a new all-bells-and-whistles network I'm installing for someone. So fricking embarrassing to have to get him to use his credit card, and promising him to get the money for him out over the next two days


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn it- I had to get my father to help me out on an internet transaction. It seems that I am not only limited to withdrawing £250 from my bank account per day, but also in transactions Really pissed me off as I have the money and I couldn't pay for a new all-bells-and-whistles network I'm installing for someone. So fricking embarrassing to have to get him to use his credit card, and promising him to get the money for him out over the next two days



Damn I have no control over withdraws on my bank account.  I have to have a parent until I'm 18 when I can sign up for a true bank account.  Anyways, can't you get the customer to pay up front?  Oh and what kind of bells and whistles network is this?


----------



## frankie827 (Sep 17, 2007)

you guys remember me?
lol
havent been on in a while
i just built my new pc


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 17, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> you guys remember me?
> lol
> havent been on in a while
> i just built my new pc



Nice build


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 17, 2007)

Frickin' awesome!


kwchang007 said:


> Damn I have no control over withdraws on my bank account.  I have to have a parent until I'm 18 when I can sign up for a true bank account.  Anyways, can't you get the customer to pay up front?  Oh and what kind of bells and whistles network is this?


Wireless Network Hard drive- two access points. Full coverage over their house and garden. Wireless print server and printer (lovely Canon Pixma for A3 and A4 photo printing, wireless router, laptop pci wireless card, the other laptop has inbuilt 2200BG. However I had to bash my way through the latter laptop's logon this evening as I was unable to complete the network due to the password no longer working- thoroughly annoying as it happened on Saturday half way through as I restarted the machine after some major account changes. It seems one of the previous employer's head of IT left a program in there that crunched all the User accounts (including Windows Admin), bar his if too many settings were changed. B*ST*RD! So I will be completing that this weekend. Hopefully though a bit more cash as I recovered most of the files after the crunch and got into windows again (on his account - oh the irony!).


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Barcelona*

Thought I'd resurrect this thread, how do you guys think K10 is going to do with laptops?  Like...lower watt per performance?  Anandtech predicts K10 is going to be slightly slower on the desktop side of computing, but K10 is fasting in servers.  Oh and nice network above.


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 27, 2007)

not sure if any of you laptop OC'ers saw this but figured i would plug myself, er, the idea here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39547

i am currently about a week away from deciding to either get a block to water cool my 8800GTS or make a better portable system for my laptop now that the Danger Den CPX1 12V Pump is out and only requires 8v.  decisions decisions.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 27, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> not sure if any of you laptop OC'ers saw this but figured i would plug myself, er, the idea here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39547
> 
> i am currently about a week away from deciding to either get a block to water cool my 8800GTS or make a better portable system for my laptop now that the Danger Den CPX1 12V Pump is out and only requires 8v.  decisions decisions.
> 
> - Robert (PmR)DeathInJune



Nice, do you have pics of the finished product?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 27, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> not sure if any of you laptop OC'ers saw this but figured i would plug myself, er, the idea here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39547
> 
> i am currently about a week away from deciding to either get a block to water cool my 8800GTS or make a better portable system for my laptop now that the Danger Den CPX1 12V Pump is out and only requires 8v.  decisions decisions.
> 
> - Robert (PmR)DeathInJune



Please do keep us posted on your endeavors. This sounds really quite cool (get the pun), I hope it works for you.


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Nice, do you have pics of the finished product?


i have been meaning to take those but have been caught up with other projects of late.  to give an idea the finished product just looks like a laptop with the Thermaltake Tidewater attached to it by tubes and a USB cable.



theonetruewill said:


> Please do keep us posted on your endeavors. This sounds really quite cool (get the pun), I hope it works for you.


thanks .  so far it has worked out quite well.  the exhaust fan for the nForce Go150 and MR9700 has yet to turn on more than once which means the net benefit has not only been a cooler CPU but overall system.  i am strongly leaning towards the concept i have right now with furthering the cooling power.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 27, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> i have been meaning to take those but have been caught up with other projects of late.  to give an idea the finished product just looks like a laptop with the Thermaltake Tidewater attached to it by tubes and a USB cable.
> 
> 
> thanks .  so far it has worked out quite well.  the exhaust fan for the nForce Go150 and MR9700 has yet to turn on more than once which means the net benefit has not only been a cooler CPU but overall system.  i am strongly leaning towards the concept i have right now with furthering the cooling power.
> ...



Cool, how's overclocking on with water cooling?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 27, 2007)

Just bought an X1950XTX!.......I also bought another X1900GT yesterday......


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Just bought an X1950XTX!.......I also bought another X1900GT yesterday......



Nice


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 27, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Cool, how's overclocking on with water cooling?


so far the max OC i've achieved was 2.5GHz but that is only stable with Super Pi and everything but Prime95.  have yet to really dork around with the system for a variety of reasons since i got this working but i am sure i can get more out of this CPU.  assuming i put together the external system i am pondering and the thermal results it brings i am likely going to pin mod the CPU to 1.55v and which should open quite the OC door.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 28, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> so far the max OC i've achieved was 2.5GHz but that is only stable with Super Pi and everything but Prime95.  have yet to really dork around with the system for a variety of reasons since i got this working but i am sure i can get more out of this CPU.  assuming i put together the external system i am pondering and the thermal results it brings i am likely going to pin mod the CPU to 1.55v and which should open quite the OC door.
> 
> - Robert (PmR)DeathInJune



Nice, have you tried the overclocking the graphics yet?


----------



## WarlordOne (Sep 28, 2007)

Great thread   I've been happilly pinmodded for about 2years now using my current processor for the last year and a half.  I was running my Pentium M 1.6@2.13Ghz with the pinmod but I wanted to see if I could use Clockgen and this guide to get my OC any higher -for the heck of it.  Here's a pic:







*PM 1.6@ 2.4Ghz*

All I can say is freakin' awsome.  I've finally hit the 50% overclock mark on the laptop and can even keep it undervolted a bit.  Not bad for for a $399 Black Friday Dell!!!

Thanks for the info!

EDIT:  BTW, I did an hour of prime and so far so good.  Still waiting for 3Dmark to finish downloading...


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 28, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Nice, have you tried the overclocking the graphics yet?


of course .  got it running 450/261 from the ASUS set defaults (which are quite crippling of this chip).  reality is that this is the rated speed for the MR9700 but i am holding back from going any further on the OC'ing of the VPU until i get the max out of the CPU.  last night i confirmed that the only way i am getting a stable speed past 2.4GHz (10x240) is with some more voltage.  i can get 2.64GHz (11x240) at 1.45v but it won't pass one 1MB loop in Super PI...  i've got my phone cord cut up at home and ready to go for 1.55v.

WarlordOne --> nice work .

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, nice to both you.  Nice 50% overclock warlord.  Pmrdij, looking foward to seeing that overclock.  Now does someone know how to get past the damn blocks in a e1505?


----------



## WarlordOne (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried running 3Dmark06 but it kept stopping for an out of video memory error.  I'm going to guess that's because I have a crappy intel 910 chip.  I did however run PCMark which I'm able to compare to my previous results.  My computer on the notepad file is the B120.  First with a Celeron M then with a Pentium M.  All various states of overclockedness:






I'm guessing that the webpage rendering is going down because the web browsers keep throwing in more features...

SisSandra:




SuperPi


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

Laptop Maniac!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I've a laptop with a super - dooper high specs! However, my Graphics Card are RARE!! 
-----------------------------------------------------

ASUS A7CC

CPU: 2x 1.83 GHZ
Memory: 2x 1048 MB
GPU: ATI Mobility X1450 (512 MB) <---- Just upgrade my RAM (6 Hrs ago).
17 inch Screen WXGA Bright-screen.

------------------------------------------------------

When I overclocked my GPU. There is something strange.....my laptop is crazy!
Its just love speed! No blows or holes!! 

First try.
---------------------------------
GPU Core: 400 MHZ --- 503 MHZ 
Memory: 350 MHZ --- 477.50 MHZ 

Temp: 56 C ^ 60 C

Second try.
--------------------------------------

GPU Core: 400 MHZ --- 520 MHZ 
Memory: 350 MHZ --- 495.50 MHZ 

Temp: 56 C ^ 62 C

--------------------------------------

P.S. I'm going to try and make my laptop kick - ass!! 

hahahahaha!! 
Full blast!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

Warlord - that is a fantastic overclock. I am forced to step down as top laptop overclocker now Unfortunately there seems to be no pin-mod for my particular chip. I have searched hi and lo

Tyrael - see if you can get a good overclock on the cpu and then test your benches against the Chang man as you have similar specs.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Warlord - that is a fantastic overclock. I am forced to step down as top laptop overclocker now Unfortunately there seems to be no pin-mod for my particular chip. I have searched hi and lo
> 
> Tyrael - see if you can get a good overclock on the cpu and then test your benches against the Chang man as you have similar specs.



3rd Try and Blast!! 
-------------------------------

CPU: 2x 1.83 --- 2x 2.00 GHz 
Temperature: 43 C ^ 49 / 51 C

GPU Core: 400 MHZ --- 520 MHZ 
Memory: 350 MHZ --- 485.50 MHZ 

Temperature: 54 C ^ 63 C

-------------------------------

P.S. Frikin hell! My laptop is a beast!! It can't be melted!!!!! 

4Hrs later  .......CPU still at 49 / 51 C
and GPU at 62 / 63 C.

Rock on!!


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> 3rd Try and Blast!!
> -------------------------------
> 
> CPU: 2x 1.83 --- 2x 2.00 GHz
> ...



Forgot the PC mark 06. 
-------------------------

4134 Points!! That is dead on dude!! 

P.S. going to upgrade my Laptop fan cooling to Aluminium worth £60!!

Wait.....


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow....nice overclocks dude.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Wow....nice overclocks dude.



Well...nobody from asus is selling the A7CC edition.
I told them to design it for me.
It took them 1 month to build the beast....they even ask me if I wanted the X1600 or X1450.

Note: They even told me that the X1450 has an inteligent temp monitor which are far superior!! 

However....it true! 

4 built in Carbon Fiber fan with High quality copper fan!!

End Price with Carbon Fiber Chassis with X1450 VGA from ASUS = £1900....

Woot ......I love my beast!!

17 inch my friend!!


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> Well...nobody from asus is selling the A7CC edition.
> I told them to design it for me.
> It took them 1 month to build the beast....they even ask me if I wanted the X1600 or X1450.
> 
> ...



What's the difference between the x1400 and x1450?  Hmmm I have to go look that up...I gots a higher clock when I overclock by 6mhz on the core .  

Edit: You have gddr3....I have ddr.  Plus the mem size difference.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> What's the difference between the x1400 and x1450?  Hmmm I have to go look that up...I gots a higher clock when I overclock by 6mhz on the core .
> 
> Edit: You have gddr3....I have ddr.  Plus the mem size difference.



I've got a GDDR 2. 

Note: The X1450 mobility is not built for laptop anymore.
I couldn't find it from meshcomputers.com or ASUS website.

However...its going to cost alot to make your own laptop!


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> I've got a GDDR 2.
> 
> Note: The X1450 mobility is not built for laptop anymore.
> I couldn't find it from meshcomputers.com or ASUS website.
> ...



Huh....ok so wikipedia was wrong, lol.  What, who's making their own laptop? I think it would be cool.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> I've got a GDDR 2.
> 
> Note: The X1450 mobility is not built for laptop anymore.
> I couldn't find it from meshcomputers.com or ASUS website.
> ...



The Code: 50 on the X1450 is classified as high powered and purely for overclocking.
However, the X1450 is built for high Temp uses and its bloody amazing!!


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Huh....ok so wikipedia was wrong, lol.  What, who's making their own laptop? I think it would be cool.



So...what is wrong with the wika website???


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> So...what is wrong with the wika website???



They listed the x1450 as having gddr3.  Unless I read it wrong.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> They listed the x1450 as having gddr3.  Unless I read it wrong.



Well...they're wrong!! :shadedshu

Beside that...mine was specialy built with an inteligent sensor.
Too hot ---- fan cooling at full blast (fridge)


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

They even got the config core 1 wrong!!

It should be: 10:10:10:2

Note: ATi X1450 mobility has Lossless Z Compression (up to 48:1) and
Fast Z-Buffer Clear.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> Well...they're wrong!! :shadedshu
> 
> Beside that...mine was specialy built with an inteligent sensor.
> Too hot ---- fan cooling at full blast (fridge)



Hey that's built into my laptop...the temp sensor.  I can even set the fan to full blast with a certain program


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Hey that's built into my laptop...the temp sensor.  I can even set the fan to full blast with a certain program



You might have got loose there.

On my laptop at the corner bottom left. There is a small screen telling me the real-time temp and and clock rate of my CPU and GPU core + Memory and GPU memory.

The config is very advance.

Note: It evens cools mine when it feels like hot or crazy.....ooooorrrrr havoc!!


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> You might have got loose there.
> 
> On my laptop at the corner bottom left. There is a small screen telling me the real-time temp and and clock rate of my CPU and GPU core + Memory and GPU memory.
> 
> ...



Ah ok.  I just use the task bar for those kinda things.  Well if I blast the fan my whole laptop's cool....but I don't feel like burning out the motor.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to go and eat.

Cheers! I'll talk with you later or tomorrow.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> I have to go and eat.
> 
> Cheers! I'll talk with you later or tomorrow.



I'm back!

Well...I'm also thinking of buying a notebook cooler to chill my notebook for a better performance.

Could you plz help??? But, it needs to fit a 17 inch ASUS laptop.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Well...I'm also thinking of buying a notebook cooler to chill my notebook for a better performance.
> 
> Could you plz help??? But, it needs to fit a 17 inch ASUS laptop.



Can't think of one off the top of my head, try newegg first.  If all else fails...you could build one yourself


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Can't think of one off the top of my head, try newegg first.  If all else fails...you could build one yourself



That is a good idea! I'll tell ASUS to build one for me.
But first, I'll look through Amazon.co.uk


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> That is a good idea! I'll tell ASUS to build one for me.
> But first, I'll look through Amazon.co.uk



Wow I just got what you meant what you were saying in your first few posts.  How'd you get Asus to build a special laptop for you?


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Wow I just got what you meant what you were saying in your first few posts.  How'd you get Asus to build a special laptop for you?



There is a special shop...somewhere in Scotland.
But...I'll need to check back at them for the coolers.

Note: I've found their shops. But, they're geeks and they love ASUS stuff!!
They work for ASUS company and they're my great friends!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Huh....ok so wikipedia was wrong, lol.  What, who's making their own laptop? I think it would be cool.



I have thought about it actually... It's not *that* difficult- but it's not easy at all either.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I have thought about it actually... It's not *that* difficult- but it's not easy at all either.



Well....you need a mobo, make a case that fits the mobo, then the graphics and work around that, it's not difficult per say, just time consuming.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Well....you need a mobo, make a case that fits the mobo, then the graphics and work around that, it's not difficult per say, just time consuming.



Ahh knew I had it somewhere- here for information's sake have a look at this.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Ahh knew I had it somewhere- here for information's sake have a look at this.



Sorry to spoil your chat....but, hi! 
Thanks for letting me join this club! This is really cool!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> Sorry to spoil your chat....but, hi!
> Thanks for letting me join this club! This is really cool!!



No, glad to have you. You'll see my little "Join us" posts all over laptop threads


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

Well...today....I'm just trying to look for a 17 inch laptop cooler (electronic).
But, does this product look good???

Edit: You can help me out with this product too theo!

www.amazon.co.uk/aluminium-widescre...1610048-7115106?ie=UTF8&qid=1191275447&sr=8-5


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> Well...today....I'm just trying to look for a 17 inch laptop cooler (electronic).
> But, does this product look good???
> 
> Edit: You can help me out with this product too theo!
> ...



My mate has this cooler. It's silent *and* totally ineffectual,  See if you can get something with a 120mm fan in it.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> My mate has this cooler. It's silent *and* totally ineffectual,  See if you can get something with a 120mm fan in it.



OK...I'll try to look for a 120mm fan. But, its going to be hard to find this laptop cooler.

Note: Could you plz tell him that...I need a little help finding a good cooler.
If you can....that would be very greatfull of you.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834998323
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834982003
Thats all I can find so far thats any good.


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 2, 2007)

well it was a no go with the pin mod...  got the proper pins done up, booted the system up and after everything came to life the system shut down..  pulled everything apart to double check the mod and despite the mod being intact the system still would not do anything but power up and down with the mod present.

thankfully both the proc and mobo are alive and well after this failed attempt.  going for FSB OC'ing my max stable thus far is 9x267 (3-3-3-8 1T).  the board has no PCI lock or at least ClockGen reports back 44MHz but so far so good.  still think i am going to improve upon my portable USB water cooling system so onward with that.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834998323
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834982003
> Thats all I can find so far thats any good.



Thanks for your help Theo. I'll order the product there.

Cheers!


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 2, 2007)

ah the disappointment of waking up knowing you were not successful in your OC endeavor...  i knew my laptop only handled 62W (1.4v) Mobile A64's but i was hopeful.  damn.

spoke to soon as 9x267 did not pass an overnight run of Prime95 (system rebooted)..  damn.  10x240 3-3-3-8 1T seems to be the final frontier.  damn.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 3, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> ah the disappointment of waking up knowing you were not successful in your OC endeavor...  i knew my laptop only handled 62W (1.4v) Mobile A64's but i was hopeful.  damn.
> 
> spoke to soon as 9x267 did not pass an overnight run of Prime95 (system rebooted)..  damn.  10x240 3-3-3-8 1T seems to be the final frontier.  damn.
> 
> - Robert (PmR)DeathInJune



Are you trying to overclock your RAM???
Dude....you're out of your minds, if you're going for that area.

Note: Just be carefull on what you're overclocking.

Edit: Mine is 4-4-4-8 on the crossfire RAM (Dual 2x 1Gb).
But, they're cool!!

Get yourself a better heater!!


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 3, 2007)

well i was able to get my acer aspire 1642 from 1.73 to 2.5 and stable too  thanks this guide rocks


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 3, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> well i was able to get my acer aspire 1642 from 1.73 to 2.5 and stable too  thanks this guide rocks



Are you talking about your CPU??? 
Well...if it is....Excelent!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 3, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> well it was a no go with the pin mod...  got the proper pins done up, booted the system up and after everything came to life the system shut down..  pulled everything apart to double check the mod and despite the mod being intact the system still would not do anything but power up and down with the mod present.
> 
> thankfully both the proc and mobo are alive and well after this failed attempt.  going for FSB OC'ing my max stable thus far is 9x267 (3-3-3-8 1T).  the board has no PCI lock or at least ClockGen reports back 44MHz but so far so good.  still think i am going to improve upon my portable USB water cooling system so onward with that.
> 
> - Robert (PmR)DeathInJune



Real shame dude- but now you know you tried. I've been considering getting a Pentium M745 (not a M750 like atm) purely to pin mod it to the M750's FSB to get higher cock speeds.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 3, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> well i was able to get my acer aspire 1642 from 1.73 to 2.5 and stable too  thanks this guide rocks



 Real glad to have helped mate.


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 3, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> Are you trying to overclock your RAM???
> Dude....you're out of your minds, if you're going for that area.
> 
> Note: Just be carefull on what you're overclocking.
> ...


RAM is not being overclocked (i am using the 166 divider).  the CPU/FSB is.



theonetruewill said:


> Real shame dude- but now you know you tried. I've been considering getting a Pentium M745 (not a M750 like atm) purely to pin mod it to the M750's FSB to get higher cock speeds.


well in all the original mission with my laptop was to get the temps down via water in the form of something that i can take around with the system and so far my current water cooling concept does that for me.  i had hoped to be able to OC at least 20% as a by product of that but a 10% OC is all i am apparently going to get without more voltage..

- Robert (pMr)dEATHiNjUNE


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 3, 2007)

pmrdij can you give me your standard and overclocked clocks please. Im putting up a list on the first page.


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 4, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> Are you talking about your CPU???
> Well...if it is....Excelent!



yeah the cpu.  it blew my mind!! i am not at home right now to look but it was a little over a 40% increase. and the ddr2 went from 533 to almost 800.  i havent tried orthos or prime 95 on it yet but it make it through a 2 hr stress test with everest ultimate just fine.  it got kinda hot 68C so i slowed it down to 2.2 and did it again and all is well.  i am totally impressed with this laptop. and i got it for free cause the screen didnt work. i replaced the fl inverter and all is well.  and vista home premium reuns great on it. woo hoo.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 4, 2007)

acousticlemur said:


> yeah the cpu.  it blew my mind!! i am not at home right now to look but it was a little over a 40% increase. and the ddr2 went from 533 to almost 800.  i havent tried orthos or prime 95 on it yet but it make it through a 2 hr stress test with everest ultimate just fine.  it got kinda hot 68C so i slowed it down to 2.2 and did it again and all is well.  i am totally impressed with this laptop. and i got it for free cause the screen didnt work. i replaced the fl inverter and all is well.  and vista home premium reuns great on it. woo hoo.



Nice a free laptop


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 4, 2007)

I've made myself a laptop docking station cooler!
Here is the concept!

I'll give the detail to the company later.
------------------------------------------


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> pmrdij can you give me your standard and overclocked clocks please. Im putting up a list on the first page.


standard:

CPU/FSB/Memory
11x200 1.40v
3-3-3-8
200MHz
1T
TREF 3072 cycles

GPU/Memory
i'll put this up someday but it's a fair bit lower than the specs ATI has listed for the MR9700 (450/250)

--

OC:

CPU/FSB/Memory
10x240 1.45v
3-3-3-8
166MHz
1T
TREF 3072 cycles

GPU/Memory
450/260

--

seeing as Tyrael posted another cooler concept i figured i would let everyone in on my pondered water cooling upgrade for the laptop to see if i can further reduce the temps (temps right now are far better than the stock HSF but we all know cooler is better).  the idea is as follows: 

1. take a nice cheap PSU ($15 @ Newegg)
1A. paint it really nice like (perhaps have it powder coated --> not that expensive compared to a can of Rusto or Krylon considering how much painting would need to be done by an auto body shop).  in my case i have a storied history with aerosol so i'll paint mine
2. DangerDen just came out with a nice little pump that only requires 8v for $45
3. get an 80mm BlackIce radiator from them for $19
4. get a Thermaltake Aqua Brazing W2 for $37
5. Dimension Engineering AnyVolt Micro for $20
optional 3.5" reservior

i am sure you all know where this is going --> the PSU casing serves perfectly as the body for all of this (and provides the 80mm fan for the rad).  the thing can even be made to be a contained water cooling system for many other applications (block not being factored into that statement).  nice and compact.

basically it has come down to a Cowon A2 PMP or this upgraded cooling idea.  at this point the leader in that argument is the Cowon A2 seeing as winter is on us and PDX is now constantly in the low 50's.  decisions decisions...

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 5, 2007)

There will be a second concept for ASUS 17 inch laptop docking station.
I'll need to refurbish the looks on Autodesk Inventor 11 Pro.

Cheers!

Edit: You guys will love my design! But, I'm going to make it bigger so...it could fit a 20 inch laptop!!


----------



## TAEL (Oct 5, 2007)

i cann't run Notebook Hardware Control on the Vista . I see this error . How can i run it ?


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 5, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> There will be a second concept for ASUS 17 inch laptop docking station.
> I'll need to refurbish the looks on Autodesk Inventor 11 Pro.
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


beyond the looks of this dock what kind of fans are you going to be using?

- Robert (pMr)dEATHiNjUNE


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 5, 2007)

TAEL said:


> i cann't run Notebook Hardware Control on the Vista . I see this error . How can i run it ?



The startup object couldn't be started in a timely manner.

Error! Object couldn't be started.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 5, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> beyond the looks of this dock what kind of fans are you going to be using?
> 
> - Robert (pMr)dEATHiNjUNE



4x fan (70mm x 70mm x 15mm)


----------



## TAEL (Oct 5, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> The startup object couldn't be started in a timely manner.
> 
> Error! Object couldn't be started.



So how can I run this program ?


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 5, 2007)

TAEL said:


> So how can I run this program ?


don't run Vista so i've no immediate clue short of shutting down the UAC (User Access Control) if you haven't already.  have you tried Systool yet?

- Robert (PmR)DIJ


----------



## TAEL (Oct 5, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> don't run Vista so i've no immediate clue short of shutting down the UAC (User Access Control) if you haven't already.  have you tried Systool yet?
> 
> - Robert (PmR)DIJ



No , I haven't test it. I want a program with abilities of Notebook Hardware Control , but Systool is for overclocking , yeah ?


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 5, 2007)

TAEL said:


> No , I haven't test it. I want a program with abilities of Notebook Hardware Control , but Systool is for overclocking , yeah ?



Is it possible that you could just delete the startup entry (using ccleaner etc) and then just run it manually after startup? I'm pulling at straws here...I don't have Vista.


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 5, 2007)

TAEL said:


> No , I haven't test it. I want a program with abilities of Notebook Hardware Control , but Systool is for overclocking , yeah ?


sorry that recommendation was based on not knowing what you were looking to do with NHC and the general presumption that all here are out to OC their laptops.  anyhow i haven't messed with NHC or Systool myself but last i checked NHC was just recently made to work with Vista and is still in "pre-release" status.  you might need to wait for the next version or visit their forum.

this thread may actually have to do with your issue: http://www.p35-forum.de/board/noteb...sh/7251-driver-not-load-on-vista-os/?0efa8af5

another possibly helpful thread: 
http://www.p35-forum.de/board/noteb...ish/6371-problem-with-nhc-startup-with-vista/

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## TAEL (Oct 5, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Is it possible that you could just delete the startup entry (using ccleaner etc) and then just run it manually after startup? I'm pulling at straws here...



Still not working. Help me please. Does it work under Vista ?


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 5, 2007)

TAEL said:


> Still not working. Help me please. Does it work under Vista ?



Yes it's running on my laptop, Vista Home Premium.  Do you have the latest version?


----------



## TAEL (Oct 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Yes it's running on my laptop, Vista Home Premium.  Do you have the latest version?



My version is "nhc_2.0_pre_release_06" , how can you run it ?


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 6, 2007)

TAEL said:


> My version is "nhc_2.0_pre_release_06" , how can you run it ?



Uhh I just installed it basically.


----------



## TAEL (Oct 6, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Uhh I just installed it basically.





I was uninstalled it & installed again , but still not working & shows that error . What's my problem ? I need to a program like this .


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 6, 2007)

TAEL said:


> I was uninstalled it & installed again , but still not working & shows that error . What's my problem ? I need to a program like this .



Have you tried disabling driver signing?


----------



## TAEL (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh , I run it . I was downloaded the Dell Fixed Version & installed it . Now works fine. My laptop is Dell & I should to use the special version for it . Thanks Friends.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm glad to see you fixed it! 
Great job!!


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 7, 2007)

TAEL said:


> Oh , I run it . I was downloaded the Dell Fixed Version & installed it . Now works fine. My laptop is Dell & I should to use the special version for it . Thanks Friends.


wonder what is different on the Dell enough to require them to write a version specific to such laptops..  either way congrats on getting this up and running !

- Robert (PmR)DIJ


----------



## Fizban (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm, when I run ClockGen it only has "Options" and "Clocks". Under options all it lists is:  

General:

Frames Snap

Profiles Management:

Apply Current Settings at Startup


----------



## Fizban (Oct 15, 2007)

Shouldn't there be more options than that or is the purpose literally just to display Clock Speeds of FSB, processor and RAM?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 15, 2007)

I've never owned/Overclocked a laptop.

before I get a new one, what one would generally be the best to OC with?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 16, 2007)

That image essentially says that ClockGen is unusable on my laptop?


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fizban said:


> That image essentially says that ClockGen is unusable on my laptop?



Might be the clock generator isn't supported....mine isn't but it doesn't do that...hmm


----------



## Fizban (Oct 16, 2007)

I went through SysTool as well, it didn't say recognized for a single Clock Generator.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like even CPUFSB is a no-go. Alienware's not an option for Mainboard Manufacturer. If anyone has any ideas I'd GREATLY appreciate them.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 16, 2007)

This is frustrating me, the fact that I swapped the OS immediately after getting it wouldn't have messed up the ability to find the PLL would it? Would using the OS disc that came with the laptop or using system restore possibly fix this issue?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm, Chang, and anyone else with Vista, mind going to Windows Experience Indexer and posting what your scroes are? Been pondering buying a Mobility x1600 and swapping it with my x1400 but not sure if it'd be worth it or easy to change out. My current ratings (range is 1.0 - 5.9) are:

Processor: 4.9
RAM: 4.5
Graphics: 3.3
Gaming Graphics: 3.6
Hard Drive: 5.2


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Hmm, Chang, and anyone else with Vista, mind going to Windows Experience Indexer and posting what your scroes are? Been pondering buying a Mobility x1600 and swapping it with my x1400 but not sure if it'd be worth it or easy to change out. My current ratings (range is 1.0 - 5.9) are:
> 
> Processor: 4.9
> RAM: 4.5
> ...



Here's mine, interesting to see my graphics does better than yours, oh let me overclock and see how it does


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 17, 2007)

Overclocked, up by .2


----------



## Fizban (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like I really need to overclock or buy that x1600 I've been thinking of.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Looks like I really need to overclock or buy that x1600 I've been thinking of.



Will it fit into your laptop?  Which laptop do you have btw?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe so, and an Alienware m-5550.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fizban said:


> I believe so, and an Alienware m-5550.



No x1600, only a go 7600 you'd have to buy from Alienware.  Oh could you by any chance take some pics when you swap the cards.....I wonder if I could get a go 7600 from Alienware and use it in my laptop.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 18, 2007)

If not I now for a fact the other option available for this model upon ordering would fit which is a 256MB NVidia® GeForce™ Go 7600 [+$250 or $8/mo.]


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fizban said:


> If not I now for a fact the other option available for this model upon ordering would fit which is a 256MB NVidia® GeForce™ Go 7600 [+$250 or $8/mo.]



Yeah that one....that'd be a nice upgrade.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 18, 2007)

I take it just buying the card and installing it myself would pretty much be out of the question on a laptop?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 18, 2007)

Odd, your RAM rating is the same as mine...somehow.... We both have 2 GB, but mine's at 667 MHz yours is at 533 MHZ...


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Mmm you can replace it yourself, just will take some work and may void your warentee, lol.  As far as the ram..yeah it is interesting, do you know what the latencies for your ram are?  Maybe it's the fsb of the mobile core 2s that are limited the ram speed...hmm.


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 19, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I've never owned/Overclocked a laptop.
> 
> before I get a new one, what one would generally be the best to OC with?


if you want a great machine in every which respect build it yourself.  my ASUS Z81K with an AMD Mobile 3400+ @ 2.4GHz still smokes it up.  at the time i built it VoodooPC and others had lesser spec systems built off the ASUS Z81K for $1400+ more than i built my system for.  everywhere i went i saw machines featuring a Mobile 3200+, 512MB, and slower HDD's for $2799..  i built my machine for almost $1300 with a faster proc, an HDD that has 16MB of cache, 1GB of Mushkin etc..  build it yourself.

now the trick is finding a barebone dealer that is not lame and also has a unit with a decent GPU as that is perpetually irreplaceable.  Froogle "barebone notebook".  every barebone comes with no proc, no memory and no HDD.  you then get to soup it up.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2007)

Just to see if anyone here has any experience with any of these parts and/or has any advice as to whether I should or shouldn't send back the Alienware laptop I just bought and buy a Dell Vostro in place of it.

Alienware: $1600.53
128MB ATI Mobility™ Radeon® X1400
15.4" WideUXGA 1920 x 1200 LCD
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T7200 2.00GHz 4MB Cache 667MHz FSB
2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SO-DIMM at 667MHz - 2 x 1024MB
80GB SATA 1.5Gb/s 7,200RPM 8MB Cache
8x Dual Layer CD-RW/DVD±RW Burner
Intel® 7.1 High-Definition Audio
Internal Intel® PRO Wireless 3945 a/b/g Mini-Card 



Dell Vostro 1500: $1,578.34
256MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8600M GT
15.4 inch Wide Screen XGA LCD Display (1280 x 800)
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7500 (2.2GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
2GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz, 2 DIMM
120GB 7200RPM SE080 Hard Drive
8X CD/DVD Burner w/ double-layer DVD+R write capability
High Definition Audio 2.0
Dell Wireless 1390 802.11g Wi-Fi Mini Card

Currently I'm thinking this laptop will be shipped back Monday and that Vostro will likely replace it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Just to see if anyone here has any experience with any of these parts and/or has any advice as to whether I should or shouldn't send back the Alienware laptop I just bought and buy a Dell Vostro in place of it.
> 
> Alienware: $1600.53
> 128MB ATI Mobility™ Radeon® X1400
> ...



I think its is preaty oveous which one you should keep, but for the sake of argument I would keep the dell simply cause it has a better GPU with more RAM, a faster CPU, and more HDD space. The alienware laptop has a last generation GPU and a screen with a higher resolution support which won't do you much good snice it would be useing an X1400 with 128MB of RAM. But in the end it comes down to what you are going to use the laptop for(Gameing, Work, ect...) and your preference.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2007)

Agreed, main issue is I'm about 95% certain Alienware will happily slap that $240 restocking fee without a second thought.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Agreed, main issue is I'm about 95% certain Alienware will happily slap that $240 restocking fee without a second thought.



Good luck sorting that out


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2007)

Still was a bad buy methinks, but going to try compiling some code, if the compile times can compete with the times of the servers I typically use it might be kept to avoid the restocking fee as I need a new desktop anyway and will just make sure that has a MUCH higher quality GPU for gaming.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 21, 2007)

Defiantly the Dell.  That laptop will whoop my laptop and alot of 15.4 inch laptops.


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 25, 2007)

here is a screenie of my oc. let me know if you need anything else.  i can run 2.5 all day long but wont pass stress test. i think it is because my ddr 533 is alomst at 800 when cpu is at 2.5


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 29, 2007)

theonetruewill I would gladly appreciate your suggestions on the clocking of the C"D T7200 if possible so when my notebook is back from AlienWare I could just test it out? I know I can get serious stuff from the card already of which a Go 7950 GTX.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> theonetruewill I would gladly appreciate your suggestions on the clocking of the C"D T7200 if possible so when my notebook is back from AlienWare I could just test it out? I know I can get serious stuff from the card already of which a Go 7950 GTX.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Try everything in the front page guide and just don't be dismayed if stuff does not work. We are always trying to find solutions.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 29, 2007)

It will be fine for me even unclocked so...well since it was here at home I know it gets high temps when stressed, that's why I ordered the cooler displayed in my specs. I got 82 Celsius on the VGA and a 40-45 Celsius on CPU. At one point of 2 days continous operation the VGA when not used in gaming dropped down to 50 Celsius and both cores raised up to a 60-63 Celsius temperature


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> It will be fine for me even unclocked so...well since it was here at home I know it gets high temps when stressed, that's why I ordered the cooler displayed in my specs. I got 82 Celsius on the VGA and a 40-45 Celsius on CPU. At one point of 2 days continous operation the VGA when not used in gaming dropped down to 50 Celsius and both cores raised up to a 60-63 Celsius temperature



Good, first thing is you are checking temperatures. It's nice to know you aren't one of the general n00bs. Mobile Core 2 temperatures should never go *above* 65*C- Period. If it does, sort something out. The GPU will get hotter but these are generally designed to so less worry about them. Good choice on getting some more active cooling.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks well I've been clocking and experimenting with my desktop and it's VGA and I didn't choose a desktop due to more space restrictions so I could say I have a desktop replacement. And I'm glad here there are people trying to push out even a little bit out of the notebooks. 

Should I also add the environment of the notebook setup during most of my gaming and general use unless I need to be somewhere else in the house. In the country a lot of the houses have balconies made either of wood or aluminium of which I have one (of aluminium) at the far end of my room. Due to the material and the setup in the corner near the door I get static room temps. Ok so if the temp outside gets cooler the metal will just retain the temperature and cool up the whole room giving me a better cooling environment. I'm at gaming usually during the evening/night so it's not really a problem. It will be though during the summer when the temps at night touch 26 celsius minimum and up to 44 during the day so during the hot days of summer I will surely change the space I'm using.

So that gives just a little extra to the cooling during a lot of the time besides the summer.

I have also checked temps outside at a 17 Celsius outdoor temperature in the evening. CPU keeps around statically 38 Celsius and the VGA will drop to 70 Celsius during gameplay.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> Thanks well I've been clocking and experimenting with my desktop and it's VGA and I didn't choose a desktop due to more space restrictions so I could say I have a desktop replacement. And I'm glad here there are people trying to push out even a little bit out of the notebooks.
> 
> Should I also add the environment of the notebook setup during most of my gaming and general use unless I need to be somewhere else in the house. In the country a lot of the houses have balconies made either of wood or aluminium of which I have one (of aluminium) at the far end of my room. Due to the material and the setup in the corner near the door I get static room temps. Ok so if the temp outside gets cooler the metal will just retain the temperature and cool up the whole room giving me a better cooling environment. I'm at gaming usually during the evening/night so it's not really a problem. It will be though during the summer when the temps at night touch 26 celsius minimum and up to 44 during the day so during the hot days of summer I will surely change the space I'm using.
> 
> ...


When you get some pics up proving speeds of the CPU, GPU clocks etc then I will add you to the front page. Remember any overclock- no matter how small makes you addable.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 29, 2007)

Will do as soon as it's here. Damn system came faulty  I also should add the casing is made of magnesium alloy (as AlienWare say) which is supposed to help in the spreading of heat. I don't know about that but it surely feels like metal and spreads temperatures around easily.

I should also say the 3 x 80mm fans will be running at 3,000rpm which I suppose is enough. They will be on a 13" stand which is not at any angle. I should add the HDD temperatures which keeps at a 35 Celsius temperature. I recently bought another HDD for the notebook so now there's 2 of them in the system but they are situated at the far front part of the notebook so they're quite away from the components that warm up.


----------



## Crion (Oct 29, 2007)

Thx for nice advices 4 overclocking laptop hardware... I also need to ask something to you:
My bro bought a LG P1-KPP1T laptop for me; however, I am abroad for studying and I haven't even touched it yet  Whatever... My question is, what can be done with that laptop? (I mean limits of overclocking)  

Let me give most important specifications for me of that LG:
Intel Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83 Ghz 667 Mhz FSB 2MB Cache
1 GB DDR2 667 Mhz Ram (I'am planning to upgrade it to 2 GB to be happy with Vista)
256MB ATI Radeon X1400 Hypermemory (Can I play Crysis with that thing?)
and so on...


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 29, 2007)

Crion said:


> Thx for nice advices 4 overclocking laptop hardware... I also need to ask something to you:
> My bro bought a LG P1-KPP1T laptop for me; however, I am abroad for studying and I haven't even touched it yet  Whatever... My question is, what can be done with that laptop? (I mean limits of overclocking)
> 
> Let me give most important specifications for me of that LG:
> ...



Here's the minimum reqs for crysis:

Minimum Requirements

CPU: 	Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista), Intel Core 2.0 GHz (2.2 GHz for Vista), AMD Athlon 2800+ (3200+ for Vista) or better
RAM: 	1GB (1.5GB on Windows Vista)
Video Card: 	NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT, ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or better
VRAM: 	256MB of Graphics Memory
Storage: 	12GB
Sound Card: 	DirectX 9.0c Compatible
ODD: 	DVD-ROM
OS: 	Microsoft Windows XP or Vista
DirectX: 	DX9.0c or DX10

You'd be doing fine as a minimum, you just need your ram upgrade. I'd prefer a dual boot setup (which I will be doing eventually) as to play games in XP.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

Crion said:


> Thx for nice advices 4 overclocking laptop hardware... I also need to ask something to you:
> My bro bought a LG P1-KPP1T laptop for me; however, I am abroad for studying and I haven't even touched it yet  Whatever... My question is, what can be done with that laptop? (I mean limits of overclocking)
> 
> Let me give most important specifications for me of that LG:
> ...



The X1400 is a massive weakness. However you can lessen the problem this by overclocking it. Please ask via this thread or PM kwchag007 for advice on this as he has the same card. He can tell you which tools he used to overclock his and get the best results. However i suspect Crysis will still have to be played at VERY low settings and resolutions. The only thing you have to worry about is heat. please install NHC and ATi tray tools/ATi tool to find monitor CPU and GPU temperatures. Any questions please repost. Do not hesitate to ask about more, or even asking to clarify.


----------



## Crion (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes system seems to be fine to play Crysis at "Low" (Of course I'll prefer running it under XP) But I don't know why, I can't trust X1400 with Crysis. Maybe the position of it in this list:
Mobile Graphic Cards List

By the way, can I overclock my CPU to ~2.2 Ghz without heating it over 50 Celcius degrees?
What do you think? Thank you for your advice.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 29, 2007)

Crion said:


> Yes system seems to be fine to play Crysis at "Low" (Of course I'll prefer running it under XP) But I don't know why, I can't trust X1400 with Crysis. Maybe the position of it in this list:
> Mobile Graphic Cards List
> 
> By the way, can I overclock my CPU to ~2.2 Ghz without heating it over 50 Celcius degrees?
> What do you think? Thank you for your advice.



50*C is fine for a Laptop mobile CPU. I would worry if it goes past 65*C personally. But some are quite happy letting it go to 70*C. You may be able to use Speedfan to control the fans in your notebook. please tell me the manufacturer so I can try and help with this For example there is a tool just for Dell's.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Crion said:


> Yes system seems to be fine to play Crysis at "Low" (Of course I'll prefer running it under XP) But I don't know why, I can't trust X1400 with Crysis. Maybe the position of it in this list:
> Mobile Graphic Cards List
> 
> By the way, can I overclock my CPU to ~2.2 Ghz without heating it over 50 Celcius degrees?
> What do you think? Thank you for your advice.



What laptop do you have?  Like brand/model?


----------



## Crion (Oct 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> 50*C is fine for a Laptop mobile CPU. I would worry if it goes past 65*C personally. But some are quite happy letting it go to 70*C. You may be able to use Speedfan to control the fans in your notebook. please tell me the manufacturer so I can try and help with this For example there is a tool just for Dell's.



Normally 50 celcius degrees is no problem for me (my old laptops HDD was working around 59 celcius degrees while processor was around 47)) but I just dont want to burn my legs when I unplug it from AC and put it on them 

LG is the manifacturer of my laptop, as I mentioned before (if you are not asking the manifacturer of the fans )

Sorry for my obsession, but can you make a guess that if I OC my CPU to ~2.2Ghz, how much temperature should I expect? (maximum?)

I am repeating the properties of my system to make minds clear 

LG P1-KPP1T
*Intel Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83GHz, 667 MHz*
15.4" WXGA Glare
*1.024 MB DDR2 667-MHz* (Think that it's 2048  )
120 GB HDD
*ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 256MB Hypermemory* (128MB + 256 HM as I remember)
Intel High Definition Audio
DVD SUPER MULTI DVD-R/RW

My main aim is getting more performance from the Crysis without heating over 60 celcius degrees 
Thank you for your help


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 30, 2007)

Crion said:


> Normally 50 celcius degrees is no problem for me (my old laptops HDD was working around 59 celcius degrees while processor was around 47)) but I just dont want to burn my legs when I unplug it from AC and put it on them
> 
> LG is the manifacturer of my laptop, as I mentioned before (if you are not asking the manifacturer of the fans )
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the cpu yet, the x1400 WILL be the bottleneck.  I just wanted to know if you had a dell cause there's a program to control the fans.  You could try speed fan for your LG.  Anyways, first try ati tool and the instructions on the first page.  If ati tool doesn't work I'll guide you through power strip.

Oh and btw....anything above 50 C is really risky for a hard drive.....trust me I know


----------



## Crion (Oct 30, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Don't worry about the cpu yet, the x1400 WILL be the bottleneck.  I just wanted to know if you had a dell cause there's a program to control the fans.  You could try speed fan for your LG.  Anyways, first try ati tool and the instructions on the first page.  If ati tool doesn't work I'll guide you through power strip.
> 
> Oh and btw....anything above 50 C is really risky for a hard drive.....trust me I know



I read the OC with ATItool. But it seems too general for ATI's... There must be an OC limit for each graphic card isn't it? Can you tell me how far did you make changes in the specifications of your X1400? (at which values of memory and core?)


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

Crion said:


> I read the OC with ATItool. But it seems too general for ATI's... There must be an OC limit for each graphic card isn't it? Can you tell me how far did you make changes in the specifications of your X1400? (at which values of memory and core?)



I should suppose his should be different from yours due to probably different supply? If it is not different you will probably go to his stable frequencies shown on his system specs. You might try to go further but nothing is guaranteed after that. If you do reach further that would be good. Good luck on that.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 30, 2007)

Crion said:


> I read the OC with ATItool. But it seems too general for ATI's... There must be an OC limit for each graphic card isn't it? Can you tell me how far did you make changes in the specifications of your X1400? (at which values of memory and core?)



Overclocking as more of an art than something concrete.  You're x1400's core and memory will differ from mine, perhaps higher perhaps lower.  Try overclocking it yourself first, my bet is you will be a little under mine because I can manually control my fans.  Oh and it's fine if the gfx gets above 60 C btw.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been through 82*C running on my lap..and burnt my fingers on the grill on the back...lol and that was the GPU. After streesing it out it cooled easily and fast back down to the 60-70 range so I wouldn't bother even if it gets around the 85*C whereabouts. Though I would think yours wouldn't even touch the 75-80 unless somethings wrong with the fan/ventilation.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 30, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> I've been through 82*C running on my lap..and burnt my fingers on the grill on the back...lol and that was the GPU. After streesing it out it cooled easily and fast back down to the 60-70 range so I wouldn't bother even if it gets around the 85*C whereabouts. Though I would think yours wouldn't even touch the 75-80 unless somethings wrong with the fan/ventilation.



That's a tad hot man.  Good thing the fan kicked on.  Yeah mine gets about 55 fully loaded overclocked and high fan (gpu)


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 30, 2007)

Wouldn't expect less from something like the 7950 GTX when it's not stressed it runs a clean 50*C. As for gaming I ordered the 3 x 80mm 3,000rpm fans on a stand for it. I should do better with that. (Esp. now I know the gpu can be clocked well)


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

i have a dell 1720 i was going to oc it but the link to clockgen is dead and i cant find it via google can any one help me by posting a new link ot give me a holla if you actually have it 
thanks guys


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 31, 2007)

patton45 said:


> i have a dell 1720 i was going to oc it but the link to clockgen is dead and i cant find it via google can any one help me by posting a new link ot give me a holla if you actually have it
> thanks guys



If you can overclock that sucker.....tell me how.


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

does clockgen not work in vista? i can check my speeds in it but i dont get any other options not the pll setup or control or anything

i have tried cpu fsb but dont know my pll yet ill let you know if i can get it to oc but vista my be my first obstical


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 31, 2007)

patton45 said:


> does clockgen not work in vista? i can check my speeds in it but i dont get any other options not the pll setup or control or anything
> 
> i have tried cpu fsb but dont know my pll yet ill let you know if i can get it to oc but vista my be my first obstical



Dells have secret plls


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

well if i have to ill just do a bios flash to a unlocked bios if not im looking at the x9700 as a possible chip upgrade
has anyone seen 8700m gt on ebay i found a 8600 but i want a 8700


----------



## acousticlemur (Oct 31, 2007)

patton45 said:


> does clockgen not work in vista? i can check my speeds in it but i dont get any other options not the pll setup or control or anything
> 
> i have tried cpu fsb but dont know my pll yet ill let you know if i can get it to oc but vista my be my first obstical



i have home premium on my acer 1640 and clock gen works great.


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

patton45 said:


> well if i have to ill just do a bios flash to a unlocked bios if not im looking at the x9700 as a possible chip upgrade
> has anyone seen 8700m gt on ebay i found a 8600 but i want a 8700



Dude be patient and wait for the 8800M GT/GTS/GTX unless you're getting 8700M GT in SLI you won't be doing any better from 7950 GTX especially comparing single chips. 7950 GTX run for cheaper and perform better so if you want a good DX10 mobile card I suggest waiting for 8800 cards


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

ya well either the clock gen posted was bad or its my laptop.  no matter i found the xtreme edition c2d socket p and im ordering it.  and are they going to make a 8800 m line i heard last that there are no plans for it that they plan to have a release of the 9 series within the first few months of the launch of the desktop cards but i could be wrong


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

According to notebookcheck.com there is the 8800 line listed. No benchmarks or specs yet. And I have tried to check around the sources for any listing of 8800M and I have read that they were bound to be released around probably early november. But I'd add it would be end of november when we see them. Still these might be just rumors.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 31, 2007)

patton45 said:


> well if i have to ill just do a bios flash to a unlocked bios if not im looking at the x9700 as a possible chip upgrade
> has anyone seen 8700m gt on ebay i found a 8600 but i want a 8700



The 8700M Gt is just a higher clocked 8600M GT. Just save yourself the cash and overclock it yourself. If ATi Tool doesn't work- use Rivatuner.


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

im gonna just upgrade the proc to the extreme edition i found one for 500  2.8ghz stock
and yes the 8600m gt  and 8700 is similar just not the gs but n-gen was sayin they are suposedly workin on 8800m so ill just wait


----------



## N-Gen (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah I'll be waiting to see them myself too and considering getting a pair. I'm still not convinced as there will be a lot of power draining from such chips..and what about the heat generated by those cards? I think more work and research must be taken on before releasing such cards.

I such show this though. This is current top 10 markings. Just make sure you check 8700M GT in SLI and compare it to other cards. It's just the SLI giving more power. A single card is worthless unless you want the highest DX10 mobile power and just can't be bothered to wait a few weeks.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

You could also check if you click on a card and get the specs of it on the right side there should be a nav bar for card classes and the members of the classes you should see the 8800 line listed as no.3 in class 1.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 3, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> Yeah I'll be waiting to see them myself too and considering getting a pair. I'm still not convinced as there will be a lot of power draining from such chips..and what about the heat generated by those cards? I think more work and research must be taken on before releasing such cards.
> 
> I such show this though. This is current top 10 markings. Just make sure you check 8700M GT in SLI and compare it to other cards. It's just the SLI giving more power. A single card is worthless unless you want the highest DX10 mobile power and just can't be bothered to wait a few weeks.
> 
> ...


A mobile 7950GTX would destroy 2 8700M GT's in SLI. Just something to think about.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 3, 2007)

DX10 would just be a waste right now on a notebook until we wait for some more weeks. And it think it would be worth the wait...else buy a cheaper system with 7950 GTX. Power isn't always priced


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 7, 2007)

woohoo!!! im back again!!!
crysis on my laptop! all settings low 
crysis on my desktop! all settings high! screen res 1680x1050!!



frankie827 said:


> woohoo!!! im back again!!!
> crysis on my laptop! all settings low
> crysis on my desktop! all settings high! screen res 1680x1050!!



oh ya 
my laptop im playing crysis on :

dell inspiron 6400
cpu: intel pentium dual core t2060 1.6ghz (shitty)
gfx card: 256mb ati mobility radeon x1400(well really128mb but shhh )
ram: 2gb ddr2 533
hdd: 120gb seagate 5400rpm
monitor: 15.4" widescreen @ 1280x800
o/s: vista business

desktop im playing crysis on:

mobo: evga nforce 680i lt sli
cpu: intel core 2 quad q6600 2.4ghz oced to 3.0ghz
ram: 3gb g.skill ddr2 800 (2x1gb and 2x512mb(
gfx card: 640mb evga geforce 8800gts
hdd's:2x160gb seagate barracudas 7200rpm
case: nzxt zero
monitor: 20.1" sceptre widescreen @1680x1050
o/s: vista home premium


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 7, 2007)

two words... fuck you! Jokes
Nice- Quad core, 8800, thats some quality hardware you've got going for you! Well done mate


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 7, 2007)

I didn't even download crysis....lol.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 8, 2007)

Aye, the desktop makes me jealous... The laptop, not so much mostly because mine has the same amount of RAM, but faster and a faster processor with the same GPU. Though if he can overclock his that might make me jealous again, as my damned Alienware also has a "secret" PLL, probably because the Dells do....


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 8, 2007)

I outrun you with my m9750  ...though it has like a week and a half left at alienware...I just phoned this morning and they said they're diagnosing it.


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 9, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> I outrun you with my m9750  ...though it has like a week and a half left at alienware...I just phoned this morning and they said they're diagnosing it.



I can out run you with my....my....uhh shit....uhh phone .  Well kidding (durh) but nice laptop you got there.  What's the size? 17" right?


----------



## frankie827 (Nov 9, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Aye, the desktop makes me jealous... The laptop, not so much mostly because mine has the same amount of RAM, but faster and a faster processor with the same GPU. Though if he can overclock his that might make me jealous again, as my damned Alienware also has a "secret" PLL, probably because the Dells do....



ive already tried overclocking it lol
dell also has a hidden PLL
btw alienware is owned by dell


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> I can out run you with my....my....uhh shit....uhh phone .  Well kidding (durh) but nice laptop you got there.  What's the size? 17" right?



17" wide. I got the 1440 x 900 and run almost everything at that definition. It's very nice...only drawbacks it has is that it's heavy and heats up easily....and battery life...the max i can run it is on power save for 2 straight hours and when it's on that mode I had monitored it underclocks the gpu from 575/700 to around 200/500 and runs the cores down to 1GHz.


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 9, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> 17" wide. I got the 1440 x 900 and run almost everything at that definition. It's very nice...only drawbacks it has is that it's heavy and heats up easily....and battery life...the max i can run it is on power save for 2 straight hours and when it's on that mode I had monitored it underclocks the gpu from 575/700 to around 200/500 and runs the cores down to 1GHz.



Did you get the larger battery?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 9, 2007)

stock 6450mAh 14.8v, it's supply block runs 185w i believe on 19v dc 9amps

edit: From the UK there's no battery option so had to stick with the only one they give out.


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 9, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> stock 6450mAh 14.8v, it's supply block runs 185w i believe on 19v dc 9amps
> 
> edit: From the UK there's no battery option so had to stick with the only one they give out.



Oh well you probably have a bigger batt cause its a big laptop.  I got a dinky 6 cell so my much less powerful laptop at full power savings can only pull like 2:10


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 9, 2007)

Well to add to that mine is supposed to be a desktop replacement and most reviews says its best not to be unplugged...it's heavy to carry around too so I wouldn't bother that much..I'm just space restricted.


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 9, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> Well to add to that mine is supposed to be a desktop replacement and most reviews says its best not to be unplugged...it's heavy to carry around too so I wouldn't bother that much..I'm just space restricted.



That's right.  You should've built a comp around a mini-atx (small form factor pc).  But that's still a powerful laptop.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 9, 2007)

I also concentrated on the fact i've been making electronica for the past 2 years now and though I'd move on to live performances so it would be of great use to me.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 9, 2007)

And I'm thinking soon if prices drop of getting a 4gb OCZ ram kit.


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 9, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> I also concentrated on the fact i've been making electronica for the past 2 years now and though I'd move on to live performances so it would be of great use to me.



Ohhh laptop is defiantly better than small pc then.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 9, 2007)

It's also good at sound processing before I sent it for RMA (should be back in a week now) I tested it on some production software. Never missed a wave on full bufferin or low buffering. Which in music production low buffers give more frequent usage reads (so practically at low its best but gives more underruns).


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 9, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> I didn't even download crysis....lol.



When it comes down to it, and you guys know how much I'm a fan of laptops, the gaming desktop will always be better option to the gaming laptop until laptops completely replace them. Even then I'm sure there will merely be a Laptop/Desktop and separate Laptops. Just try the brute power of a Desktop's 'bigger-is-better' parts and you can see the difference.


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 11, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> When it comes down to it, and you guys know how much I'm a fan of laptops, the gaming desktop will always be better option to the gaming laptop until laptops completely replace them. Even then I'm sure there will merely be a Laptop/Desktop and separate Laptops. Just try the brute power of a Desktop's 'bigger-is-better' parts and you can see the difference.



Yeah no doubt, but thing is I really wanted the portability.  Anyways, my laptop is enough for my gaming...plus I really wanna drive lol.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 11, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Yeah no doubt, but thing is I really wanted the portability.  Anyways, my laptop is enough for my gaming...plus I really wanna drive lol.



And that's why I got me one of these...


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 11, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> And that's why I got me one of these...



Yeah my parents probably wouldnt let me get one of those


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 11, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Yeah my parents probably wouldnt let me get one of those


Yuh, there is that... Your tried CoD4 yet? Demo was awesome. Also I tried it @ 800x600 to check for you and it still looked good, so you could definitely run it.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm so gonna play too many games when the notebook is back..about 7 work days left i think..or 5...cos they say 15 days >.<


----------



## Fizban (Nov 12, 2007)

frankie827 said:


> ive already tried overclocking it lol
> dell also has a hidden PLL
> btw alienware is owned by dell



I'm aware of that, hence the:

my damned Alienware also has a "secret" PLL, probably because the Dells do....


----------



## Fizban (Nov 12, 2007)

And N-Gen if you find a way to overclock that 9750 I'd love you... *chuckle* Mine's the 5550 but should be able to use any technique that'd work on yours.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 12, 2007)

The olnly differences I see between m5550 and m9750 is the Video Card and Screen Size so everything running on m5550 will run on m9750 vice versa. When it's back (I hope this week) I'll be going through various attempts of overclocking. I am sure the Video Card is clockable as I have tried that but had no high stable results yet. My real goal is to overclock the CPU of which we both oen the T7200.


----------



## Superfly_fr (Nov 15, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> wow 0, that's impressive.  mine sits around 42-44 idle....of course if that's too hot i just turn up the fans.  i doubt my parents would get me an external cooler, expsically since i had to get a sub $1000 laptop.  im going to try putting the laptop on 4 cd cases and see if my hdd is cooler.



I know you here are *geeks* or so ... but :
My HP7129EA was gettin hot as a toaster and noisy as a reactor, and perfs went down-down-down, up to crash.
So I thought 4 CDs case will do the trick; they did, partially.
But I only became happy the day I opened and cleaned up the whole fan area (I dont mean just blowin or aspiring); open it up, unscrew clean it up ... make it shine !
The difference is huge.

Sry for the froggy english.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok guys AlienWare have put my notebook on air again...I'm waiting for it to arrive 

RESULTS SOON GUYS!


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2007)

Notebook here...VGA clocked UNGODLY...check why http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dbyp/


----------



## Fizban (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm, trying to overclock my Mobility x1400 but the program crashes everytime I click on the "Find Max Core" or "Find Max Mem" buttons in ATiTool.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 17, 2007)

I used rivatuner to get those high clocks...now I can't seem to get there again...it was a really difficult task to get the core up from 575 to 865


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 17, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Hmm, trying to overclock my Mobility x1400 but the program crashes everytime I click on the "Find Max Core" or "Find Max Mem" buttons in ATiTool.



Use powerstrip in conjunction with the ati tool artifact finder.  

Oh and nice overclock on the 7950...maybe the reason why you're having a hard time is ambient temps got higher?


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 18, 2007)

WE GOT STICKIED!


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 18, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> WE GOT STICKIED!



YEAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speed00 (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks a lot 
just overclocked my acer aspire 1691 to 1.8ghz from 1.6ghz
gonna go to 2ghz in a minute

i used setfsb which is brilliant, you just download the right one for your laptop http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 18, 2007)

Just happened that once...it's really tricky to go there...sometimes it toggles pixel errors...but I really just went up there to say I did go lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 19, 2007)

speed00 said:


> thanks a lot
> just overclocked my acer aspire 1691 to 1.8ghz from 1.6ghz
> gonna go to 2ghz in a minute
> 
> i used setfsb which is brilliant, you just download the right one for your laptop http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/



Damn I had forgotten about the fact that they had different chipset choices! Thanks for reminding me. 
_Front page Link changed_


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

I doubt the overclock I just did on my x1400 counts as ungodly like N-Gen's but here's a rough idea for anyone having used Vista. My Windows Experience Index was a 3.3 because I had a 3.3 in Aero Experience and 3.6 in Gaming, those are now both 3.9's giving me a base score of 3.9.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

On second thought I guess it overclocked okay....beats Changs's x1400 now on graphics scores. I'll stability test it with 3dmark in a few, but I'm pretty sure it'll do okay.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

3725 with the x1400 on 3DMark03


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 23, 2007)

Damn I've hit 21995 on 3dmark03 ...4000 something on 0 without HDR scores


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Damn, hmm, that's just...uncanny, I mean we have the same processor with the only difference on RAM being the brand, and obviously two very different video cards, but that big of a difference....eesh.


----------



## -=CrAnSwIcK=- (Nov 23, 2007)

lol, i have a compaq armada P3 750mhz with an ATI Rage mobility 8mb....think i could overclock that??

actually, did notebook P3's use the same socket as desktop?? cause i have an 800mhz, and a 933mhz CPU for socket 370...

oh, and fizban...sorry for the sig steal...


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

8 MB video Card....all I can say is ouch....mine overpowers yours worse than N-Gen's does mine...


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, retested and got a 3731...not that that's much better.


----------



## -=CrAnSwIcK=- (Nov 23, 2007)

my desktop is for gaming...so there's no need for me to spend more than 100$ on a laptop...basically i use it for internet access on the go, and watching DVD's when i'm travelling...i paid 25 cents for the laptop, and the hard drive and caddy were 50$ and the wireless card was 20...and it came with 128mb of ram...


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah...slight difference, I paid...$1,600


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, got ATiTool 0.26 to work as 0.24 never identified my clock, and it let me crank it higher than Powerstrip did in Memory resulting in a better ovcerlock.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Damn, doesn't seem to be stable, runs fine but as soon as I benchmark it I got get a Driver Display Error.   Seems best stable overclock is in the 540/495 region.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes! Windows Experience Score is now 4.0 from 3.3 before any overclocking. Got a higher stable OC on the x1400 and now have 4.1 Aero Experience 4.0 Gaming Graphics.

That's with a 450/350  ------>   547/504 Overclock.

Goddamn! Not QUITE stable, passed the Windows Experience Index and even got me a 4029 on 3DMark03 but at some point during the test it over-stressed and clocked back to its default setting.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, can't complain too much I guess, didn't beat Chang's 03 score, but it also didn't run at overclocked speeds for the whole test. When I checked theor online browser though I did place second among its database of pc's with my video card, the highest was an astounding 4500+ on a x1400, which I doubt I'll ever reach.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

How come every time I browse a forum I find idiots saying a x1400 can't play new games at anything but ultra-low? I play Oblivion at High all the time, sure it lags if I kick it into Ultra-High but High is no issue....it gets around 40 fps at 1024 x 768....that doesn't seem unbearable to me...

Hmm, what's normal % increases for a strong overclock, currently seems stable at +18% Core  +39% Memory


----------



## Fizban (Nov 23, 2007)

Unless anyone has any specific methods/ideas for how to further OC the x1400 I think this is about as good as mine is going to get while remaing rock solid stable. The reason the image is grainy is I saved it as a .gif to reduce the kb size of the attachment as it was too large as a .jpg


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 24, 2007)

Fizban said:


> 3725 with the x1400 on 3DMark03



03?  4199....how come your vista index is better but your 03 score isn't as good.  What's the clocks?  

@ above post....why is it still so low...maybe it's because I ran mine in xp...hmm.


----------



## Fizban (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahh, XP, that explains why I can overclock mine pretty high, get w higher Index Score and still get a lower 03 Score.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 26, 2007)

I ran mine on vista ...and oh it's $3,150 for mine lol i have been reaching 95 celsius on the gpu on stock...during gaming lol (tats why i game most during the nights lol)


----------



## Fizban (Nov 26, 2007)

Funny your runs so hotand yet still out-overclocks mins hands down. I don't think mine's a malfunctioning chip or abnormsl seeing as I can out-overclock Changs' x1400


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Funny your runs so hotand yet still out-overclocks mins hands down. I don't think mine's a malfunctioning chip or abnormsl seeing as I can out-overclock Changs' x1400



He's got a different chip.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 26, 2007)

I should add Fizban the alienware 15" models are the actual intended notebooks. The 17" models alienware produces are actually desktop replacements and not intended to be carried about for business means. So as the m9750 is meant for hardcore gaming it will get a larger amount of score, as the m5550 is meant for mobility...I guess you're just more mobile than I am  and I really wish this was mobile believe me lol


----------



## Fizban (Nov 27, 2007)

Really, you do? Let's trade then....... (I wanted the 9750, but this one was pricy as is.....)


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 29, 2007)

I have got to 100 celsius on the gpu >.< ...bro trade it with an m17x which will be out next year  they have 8800M GTX in sli ...and the m15x follower of the m5550 will have one 8800M GTX xD hows that? lol


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 29, 2007)

N-Gen said:


> I have got to 100 celsius on the gpu >.< ...bro trade it with an m17x which will be out next year  they have 8800M GTX in sli ...and the m15x follower of the m5550 will have one 8800M GTX xD hows that? lol



That's expensive.  Wish I had that kinda money...I'd probably put it into a kick ass desktop though.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 30, 2007)

They're gonna be not so far away in prices from the current notebooks sold. Btw I managed to play CoD2 @ 865/1050 clocked gpu.


----------



## Xtriny (Dec 3, 2007)

*Help needed*

Hi guys, I need your help. I tried OC my laptop, but without succsess. 
I tried nearly every tool provided on the first page, but nothing worked - or I did anything wrong.

Acer Aspire 5630: 

Vista Home Premium

info from Everest Ultimate:
Field	Value
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Mobile DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo T5500
CPU Alias	Merom-2M
CPU Stepping	B2
Engineering Sample	No
CPUID CPU Name	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz
CPUID Revision	000006F6h
Core Voltage	1.275 V

CPU Speed	
CPU Clock	1662.5 MHz  (original: 1667 MHz)
CPU Multiplier	10.0x
CPU FSB	166.2 MHz  (original: 166 MHz)
Memory Bus	332.5 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio	10:5

CPU Cache	
L1 Code Cache	32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache	32 KB per core
L2 Cache	2 MB  (On-Die, ASC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	<DMI>
Motherboard Name	Acer Aspire 5630

Chipset Properties	
Motherboard Chipset	Mobile Intel Calistoga-PM i945PM
Memory Timings	5-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules	
DIMM3: Samsung M4 70T2953EZ3-CE6	1 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)  (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties	
System BIOS Date	02/13/07
Video BIOS Date	10/16/06
DMI BIOS Version	V3.50

Graphics Processor Properties	
Video Adapter	nVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 (Acer)
GPU Code Name	G72M  (PCI Express 1.0 x16 10DE / 01D7, Rev A1)
GPU Clock	495 MHz  (original: 350 MHz, overclock: 41%)
Memory Clock	472 MHz  (original: 300 MHz, overclock: 57%)

Please, can anybody help me how to OC this? I used NHC to disable speedstep, but it didnt work. When I set "max. performance" speedstep is still running. Thanks


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 3, 2007)

I havent found a way yet to clock my T7200 =[


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you have the newest NHC for core 2s and core 2 duos?


----------



## Xtriny (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope so. My is V2.0 pre-release 06


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Xtriny said:


> I hope so. My is V2.0 pre-release 06



I think that's the newest....idk did you check the site?


----------



## Xtriny (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I did. It is the last version, but doesnt work


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 4, 2007)

Xtriny said:


> Yes, I did. It is the last version, but doesnt work



Hmm idk.


----------



## Xtriny (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi guys. If anybody will help me to OC my laptop, I'll pay for it 30€ or 50$ via PayPal.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 5, 2007)

Xtriny said:


> Hi guys. If anybody will help me to OC my laptop, I'll pay for it 30€ or 50$ via PayPal.



I'd love that, but it seems like no one has been able to overclock a core 2 laptop chip on an oem laptop board except for the extreme core 2's which have an unlocked multiplier and still need a special laptop/bios.  Sorry.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 5, 2007)

Xtriny said:


> Hi guys. If anybody will help me to OC my laptop, I'll pay for it 30€ or 50$ via PayPal.



Try all the options on the front page of this thread. That's all I can suggest. The main aim of this was not financial you don't ever need to offer money for info that we love to share.


----------



## Abdullahamir (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks man i also have latop thanks for this great share


----------



## Fizban (Dec 14, 2007)

I just replaced Vista Business with XP Professional, will post back in a while after re-overclocking the video card new 3DMark03 Scores to see if the OS does have a significant affect.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 14, 2007)

Abdullahamir said:


> Thanks man i also have latop thanks for this great share



Glad to have helped


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Fizban said:


> I just replaced Vista Business with XP Professional, will post back in a while after re-overclocking the video card new 3DMark03 Scores to see if the OS does have a significant affect.



Yes it does.  I know.


----------



## Fizban (Dec 14, 2007)

Bah, crapload of driver related issues with XP Prof oddly enough...and none with Vista.....reverted back to Vista


----------



## Fizban (Dec 14, 2007)

That's odd, I had odd Driver related issues with XP and was forced to revert back to Vista....about the opposite of what I'd have expected.

Bah posted that first it didn't show up so I reposted and then both posts appeared...


----------



## Fizban (Dec 15, 2007)

YESSSS! T7200 in the m5500 OC'ed from 2.0 GHz to 2.4 GHz...sooooooo nice! The RAM is also OC'ed Windows Index Scores went from 4.p on processor to 5.3 and 4.5 on RAM to 4.8, I am a bit worried it might be running too hot though...what is acceptable? (not ideal, just bearable..)


----------



## Fizban (Dec 15, 2007)

Bah, I reboot and can't get it to work again, had used SetFSB and Notebok Hardware Control and it worked....


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 15, 2007)

Fizban said:


> YESSSS! T7200 in the m5500 OC'ed from 2.0 GHz to 2.4 GHz...sooooooo nice! The RAM is also OC'ed Windows Index Scores went from 4.p on processor to 5.3 and 4.5 on RAM to 4.8, I am a bit worried it might be running too hot though...what is acceptable? (not ideal, just bearable..)



Laptop chips can get up to 65 without too much of a problem.  Under 60 is better though.  Do you remember which pll you used? (Because I believe your laptop and my laptop should be fairly close.....I hope)


----------



## Fizban (Dec 15, 2007)

Oddly, I didn't, I just opened it hit PLL Diagnosis didn't seem to do anything, so I closed it.
Opened CPU-Z later and saw 2398 mhz and was like whoah...opened NHC and saw 200 with a 12 multi putting it at 2400, still haven't been able to reproduce it though...and yeah mine was well ABOVE 65, more like 75-80 till I toned down the volts too far crashed and couldn't get it to go back.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 15, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Oddly, I didn't, I just opened it hit PLL Diagnosis didn't seem to do anything, so I closed it.
> Opened CPU-Z later and saw 2398 mhz and was like whoah...opened NHC and saw 200 with a 12 multi putting it at 2400, still haven't been able to reproduce it though...and yeah mine was well ABOVE 65, more like 75-80 till I toned down the volts too far crashed and couldn't get it to go back.



Ohhh multiplier went crazy....I see.


----------



## Fizban (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, no my multi is always at 12, it was that the Bus Speed got raised from 166 to 200 somehow.


----------



## Fizban (Dec 15, 2007)

It's back! Rebooted uninstalled NHC opened SetFSB and it's reading at 2400 again, will benchmark and post pics and temps to see if it's even close to stable with an OC this high.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 15, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Well, no my multi is always at 12, it was that the Bus Speed got raised from 166 to 200 somehow.



Oh durh that's right this cpu is always at 12.  So what was it....pll diagnostics?


----------



## Fizban (Dec 15, 2007)

Still not 100% sure, but it's currently at 60-63 when idle and a good bit warmer when benchmarking, though NHC itself doesn't even warn you it's too warm till 80-ish. This time I literally just rebooted, uninstalled NHC, opened SetFSB and it's initial read was 2400 mhz.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 15, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Still not 100% sure, but it's currently at 60-63 when idle and a good bit warmer when benchmarking, though NHC itself doesn't even warn you it's too warm till 80-ish. This time I literally just rebooted, uninstalled NHC, opened SetFSB and it's initial read was 2400 mhz.



Got lucky....tried the whole diagnose pll...didn't work.


----------



## Crion (Dec 16, 2007)

Now I am with my LG P1-KPP1T, and want some improvements on my laptop.
Let me show the report of Everest about my laptop:






1. I want to buy a 2 GB DDR2 667 mhz ram and implement it one of the slots which has 512. The other Ram will stay there so I mean that do I encounter any problem with 2.5 GB of ram?
 (I mean about memory differences in those slots may cause a problem?)

2. Can I OC my CPU from 1.83Ghz to 2Ghz or a bit higher without heating over 60'C degrees?
(I can adjust fan speed from Windows) I tried Setfsb but it didnt work, it decreased the clocktime to 1680 or so and after pushing the bar further, oops blue screen... 
Shall I try again with setfsb? Does it (crash and restart) harm my system?

3. Vista granted 4.0 points for my system. Is it good?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 16, 2007)

4.0 is ok. Different sticks... it SHOULD, note I say should, run at the slower memories specs (553 mhz), overclocking, some laptops just can't do it, however crashing is not really dangerous unless you have something important open, it's dangerous when you overheat and crash though.


----------



## Crion (Dec 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> 4.0 is ok. Different sticks... it SHOULD, note I say should, run at the slower memories specs (553 mhz), overclocking, some laptops just can't do it, however crashing is not really dangerous unless you have something important open, it's dangerous when you overheat and crash though.



Hmm, lets forget about OC, I am planning to buy:

*A-DATA 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 NOTEBOOK MEMORY*
200-pin DIMM. 
Gateway 5.3GB/s 
JEDEC standard 1.8 +/- 0.1V power supply. 
32M x 16 veya 32x8 64x8 configuration. 
Frequency: 667 MHz. 
OCD & ODT

Do I have to take out both 512 rams to implement this 2 GB and use *2 GB*? 
Or can I use:

A-DATA 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 NOTEBOOK MEMORY +
Hyundai 512 MB 667 MHZ DDR2 NOTEBOOK MEMORY
which means *2.5 GB*? (I dont want to waste memories  )


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Crion said:


> Hmm, lets forget about OC, I am planning to buy:
> 
> *A-DATA 2GB 667MHZ DDR2 NOTEBOOK MEMORY*
> 200-pin DIMM.
> ...



Well you should be able to use the 2.5 config, but I don't think you'll run in dual channel.  But since your only buying one stick it doesn't really matter.  I would go ahead and try the two sticks.  But just know that it might not work because it might have compatibility problems.


----------



## Fizban (Dec 16, 2007)

Truthfully over 60 degrees has never seemed to be an issue...I've seen NHC show mine as high as 74 and still be fine, though it did hit 100ish once and overheated and shut off because I had been playing Oblivion in my bed with it sitting on a comforter which was blocking the vents, but even then it booted 5 minutes later after setting it on a cooling pad.


----------



## Crion (Dec 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Well you should be able to use the 2.5 config, but I don't think you'll run in dual channel.  But since your only buying one stick it doesn't really matter.  I would go ahead and try the two sticks.  But just know that it might not work because it might have compatibility problems.



Hmm I think I'll ask 4 it tomorrow to a technical service... I got stuck between 1.5 - 2 - 2.5 GB...


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Crion said:


> Hmm I think I'll ask 4 it tomorrow to a technical service... I got stuck between 1.5 - 2 - 2.5 GB...



huh?  you mean it doesn't recognize anything between 1.5-2.5?


----------



## Crion (Dec 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> huh?  you mean it doesn't recognize anything between 1.5-2.5?



Ah no, what I mean is I have 3 alternatives for ram upgrade:

1. Buy 1 GB, throw one of 512MB's; 1 + 0.5 = 1.5 GB
2. Buy 2 GB, throw one of 512MB's; 2 + 0.5 = 2.5 GB
3. Buy 2 GB, throw both 512MB's; 2 + 0 = 2 GB  (I don't want to waste my rams, by the way)

Is it clear now?  What shall I do?


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Crion said:


> Ah no, what I mean is I have 3 alternatives for ram upgrade:
> 
> 1. Buy 1 GB, throw one of 512MB's; 1 + 0.5 = 1.5 GB
> 2. Buy 2 GB, throw one of 512MB's; 2 + 0.5 = 2.5 GB
> ...



Well, if you're not going to do something really really intensive, you can throw dual channel out the window and go for 2.5....but is that cheaper than 2.0 (1+1)?


----------



## Crion (Dec 16, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Well, if you're not going to do something really really intensive, you can throw dual channel out the window and go for 2.5....but is that cheaper than 2.0 (1+1)?



1+1 will cost me about 60$
1 slot of 2GB will cost  80$

Isn't it logical to choose 2.5GB selection? (If possible)

And do I have to use dual channel? What will happen if I don't? (like in 2+0.5)


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 16, 2007)

Crion said:


> 1+1 will cost me about 60$
> 1 slot of 2GB will cost  80$
> 
> Isn't it logical to choose 2.5GB selection? (If possible)
> ...



Well dual channel doubles the bandwdith


----------



## Fizban (Dec 16, 2007)

Dual Channel's a lot faster, I can say I'd probably use the 2 GB and toss the .5 myself because while it'd be more data you could have in Memory at a single time they'd both run at the slower speed of the 2, that of the .5


----------



## Crion (Dec 17, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Dual Channel's a lot faster, I can say I'd probably use the 2 GB and toss the .5 myself because while it'd be more data you could have in Memory at a single time they'd both run at the slower speed of the 2, that of the .5



So, shall I buy one slot 2GB and throw other .5's out of window?
What is the performance difference between 1+1 and only one slot of 2GB?


----------



## Crion (Dec 17, 2007)

mh technical support advised that I should upgrade to 1+1 for best performance, both two rams must exactly be the same to overcome the possibility of incompability.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 17, 2007)

Crion said:


> mh technical support advised that I should upgrade to 1+1 for best performance, both two rams must exactly be the same to overcome the possibility of incompability.



Yeah thats right.  Uhh difference between 2 sticks and one, 2 sticks in theory can offer 2x the bandwidth.  Probably in real life it'll give you a 50% boost in normal stuff, maybe higher on synthetic benchmarks.  I don't have exact numbers, just know they're faster.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 17, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Dual Channel's a lot faster, I can say I'd probably use the 2 GB and toss the .5 myself because while it'd be more data you could have in Memory at a single time they'd both run at the slower speed of the 2, that of the .5



A lot faster? Not really, still I recommend either going for a 3GB or 2x 1gB configuration. The 2.5GB doesn't give you enough performance either way: you lose dual channel, but you don't gain enough memory for it. 3GB and it might be worth it for the sheer amount of memory available.

If you guys would like to discuss this further I'll happily try and who you what I mean in some benchmarks (ie. 3x 512MB, vs 2x 512MB, vs 4x 512MB). however synthetic benchmarks will show more difference than in reality so I will use a realistic bench as well


----------



## Crion (Dec 17, 2007)

I installed Crysis demo to test my system... At the beginning, everything was set to low, and fine. But when I dive into action, I said "Aargh! Please LG don't slow down now!"
Then I set resolution also lowest (from 800x600 to 800x480) and played a bit better.
(I also closed everything working at the background) Let me remind my system:

Core 2 Duo 1.83 Ghz (I set its fan to cool mode: Fan is cooling continiously)
1 GB DDR2 667 Mhz (512+512 Hyundai)
ATI X1400 
Windows Vista (ram eater:shadedshu)

My plan is formatting the system, upgrading ram to 2 GB (1+1), shutting down all applications and try again. What can you advise 4 me? OC the processor or X1400?


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 17, 2007)

Crion said:


> I installed Crysis demo to test my system... At the beginning, everything was set to low, and fine. But when I dive into action, I said "Aargh! Please LG don't slow down now!"
> Then I set resolution also lowest (from 800x600 to 800x480) and played a bit better.
> (I also closed everything working at the background) Let me remind my system:
> 
> ...



The x1400, defiantly.  Of course if you can overclock both thats better.


----------



## Crion (Dec 17, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> The x1400, defiantly.  Of course if you can overclock both thats better.



I think you are right, but some people in the internet says that OC doesn't provide such performance increase as you are expected.  What do you say about it?


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 17, 2007)

Crion said:


> I think you are right, but some people in the internet says that OC doesn't provide such performance increase as you are expected.  What do you say about it?



I say if it helps you get playable framerates, it don't matter if its a little boost or big boost.  But it did boost my 3d mark score by some.


----------



## Fizban (Dec 18, 2007)

I can play Crysis on my 1400 with Vista...do I get framerates like a HD 2900xt or a 8800 GT/GTX/GTS/Ultra? Of course not, but it's playable.


----------



## Crion (Dec 18, 2007)

Fizban said:


> I can play Crysis on my 1400 with Vista...do I get framerates like a HD 2900xt or a 8800 GT/GTX/GTS/Ultra? Of course not, but it's playable.



Of course it can only "playable" but my system was lacking of ram (Ram usage was around %98 ) I believe my system can execute Crysis fine (@ low) when I upgrade ram to 2 GB.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 18, 2007)

Crion said:


> I think you are right, but some people in the internet says that OC doesn't provide such performance increase as you are expected.  What do you say about it?



Let me put it simply: My old X1900GT system got around 4400 in 3D06 at stock speeds on everything. After I overclocked CPU+GFX it I got 5793. Thats roughly a 30% gaming performance increase. I'd say that's pretty damn huge. Likewise with my 7600GT, I got about 3500 with everything at stock. When overclocked CPU and GFX I got 4309 (~25% increase). Never underestimate overclocking. I am not trying to boast at all here- I've been beaten score-wise by huge amounts of other people- who have also achieved far greater percentage gains than I. This is merely for illustrative purposes. I can give you evidence for all my scores should you wish.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 18, 2007)

Fizban said:


> I can play Crysis on my 1400 with Vista...do I get framerates like a HD 2900xt or a 8800 GT/GTX/GTS/Ultra? Of course not, but it's playable.



Well overclocked you can get better res


----------



## Fizban (Dec 18, 2007)

98% RAM? Even with 1 GB that seems harsh, unless you meant when playing Crysis, not doing normal tasks, otherwise that means my RAM should be around 49% with Vista Business and 2 GB of RAM and... (checks Task Manager) it's more like 35%.


----------



## Crion (Dec 18, 2007)

Fizban said:


> 98% RAM? Even with 1 GB that seems harsh, unless you meant when playing Crysis, not doing normal tasks, otherwise that means my RAM should be around 49% with Vista Business and 2 GB of RAM and... (checks Task Manager) it's more like 35%.



I am using Vista Home Premium and I closed almost everything working on the background before opening Crysis. When ram usage level was under %90, everything was fine, but after that level, system start suffering and game became slower... Before Crysis ram usage was around 290 MB (as I remember)... After opening Crysis (290 + about 650 = 940 and higher of course)


----------



## Crion (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, I bought 1+1 rams but not upgraded my laptop yet. I installed full version of crysis yesterday, its working fine at low settings and 800x600 resolution.


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 30, 2007)

Pentium M 1.6ghz (Dothan) @ 2.0ghz - 400mhz increase!
It basically went from 100x16 to 125x16.
3D mark 2001SE jumped from 8k to 10k.
Mobility Radeon 9700Pro Stock 400/200 @ 510/260.
Plus I tweaked my Drivers and now I am at 14 thousand 3Dmarks.
Crysis is running like butter on low settings, where as before it was rather... A nice pretty slide show. - Temperatures are fine, sitting around the 30'C mark just keeping my lap warm.
This almost makes me feel like Overclocking my Dell with the Geforce 7950! Unfortunately None of the programs seem to be working on it, I should have stuck with the Acers.

Also dude, Can you benchmark you're x1400 With 3Dmark 2001? I wouldn't mind comparing mine to yours. (My laptop is 4 years old now).


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Pemalite said:


> Pentium M 1.6ghz (Dothan) @ 2.0ghz - 400mhz increase!
> It basically went from 100x16 to 125x16.
> 3D mark 2001SE jumped from 8k to 10k.
> Mobility Radeon 9700Pro Stock 400/200 @ 510/260.
> ...



Yeah do you want it overclocked or stock?


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Yeah do you want it overclocked or stock?


Both?


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pemalite said:


> Both?



K doing them now.


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> K doing them now.



I just scored 13869 3D marks ^.^


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 31, 2007)

stock-7292, overclocked graphics-8166


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> stock-7292, overclocked graphics-8166


You can't overclock you're processor?

This is Interesting.
You're processor should be much much gruntier than Mine is, You also have double the amount of ram, which is also faster than mine.
And My Video card is only a 64mb Mobility 9700pro (Basically a desktop 9600Pro).
Let me guess, you're video card uses Hypermemory?


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pemalite said:


> You can't overclock you're processor?



Nope.  What settings are you running?


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 31, 2007)

Everything in 3D mark is at default settings.
Maybe the 25% increase in FSB speed had something to do with it? Because that would increase the speed all the buses run at. (Like PCI, AGP Memory etc).
I'm using the Omega's and Windows XP - Fully tweaked, for optimal performance.

I'm actually annoyed when I bought this laptop, I had the choice between the 9700pro and 9800 - The 9800's can be modded into the 
x800.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pemalite said:


> Everything in 3D mark is at default settings.
> Maybe the 25% increase in FSB speed had something to do with it? Because that would increase the speed all the buses run at. (Like PCI, AGP Memory etc).
> I'm using the Omega's and Windows XP - Fully tweaked, for optimal performance.
> 
> ...



Ahhh xp there's the big difference lol.


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Ahhh xp there's the big difference lol.


Maybe, It's only using up 69Mb of memory. (I removed all the useless services).


Here's an Idea, you might be able to upgrade you're graphics card if you're laptop uses the MXM standard.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pemalite said:


> Maybe, It's only using up 69Mb of memory. (I removed all the useless services).
> 
> 
> Here's an Idea, you might be able to upgrade you're graphics card if you're laptop uses the MXM standard.



Ahh I just ran it with everything open also.  Nope can't upgrade...it's dell defiantly not mxm.


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 31, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Ahh I just ran it with everything open also.  Nope can't upgrade...it's dell defiantly not mxm.



Definatly a shame, Laptops are to expensive and limited in they're options when it comes to upgrading and getting more performance.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pemalite said:


> Definatly a shame, Laptops are to expensive and limited in they're options when it comes to upgrading and getting more performance.



Yeah, but what are you going to do.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been able to play most games on a not OCed environment on my notebook. 50fps on cod4 everything set at max 1440 x 900, nfs prostreet played 1440 x 900 everything max, 35fps MoH Airborne 1440 x 900 and 1280 x 800 Crysis (cos I did not display 1440 x 900) @ everything medium with object detail high @ 25fps. I've hit 5.8k on 3DMark06 and 21995 on 3DMark03...I'm starting my plans for 8800M GTX SLI now


----------



## Pemalite (Jan 2, 2008)

N-Gen said:


> I've been able to play most games on a not OCed environment on my notebook. 50fps on cod4 everything set at max 1440 x 900, nfs prostreet played 1440 x 900 everything max, 35fps MoH Airborne 1440 x 900 and 1280 x 800 Crysis (cos I did not display 1440 x 900) @ everything medium with object detail high @ 25fps. I've hit 5.8k on 3DMark06 and 21995 on 3DMark03...I'm starting my plans for 8800M GTX SLI now



Show off! I think I'll keep my laptop and just upgrade my desktop, Keep my laptop as a portable DVD player/MP3 machine/Torrenting/Byond Game hosting.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a hp tx1308nr
with a 
Turion 64 TL-58
1.5 Gigs of ram
a 6150
the chipset of the motherboard is a 410/430 MCP
I have managed to get the FSB to 250 via ntune and coolbits (so its a 450mhz overclock)
Ntune will not let me put the fsb above 250, and no other program I tried (Clockgen...i tried more I just cant remember which ones right now...) even functions, they claim to change the fsb but show no actual change. Does anyone have any Ideas?

P.S. My temps are fine, please dont bother me about how its a bad idea etc etc, I have a hd2900 overclocked partitioning my matx case and it does not break 71c. I will make it work lol


----------



## thegave (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi um does anyone know what the most common PLL used on i855PM laptop motherboards is? I used to be able to overclock my M755 2.0 to about 2.3, but now it dies horrendously at 2080.


----------



## smelskya (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey,

I've been reading through this thread and a lot of other ones and tried to follow your steps to OC.... I got to the step where you increase by 100mhz, and when I tried to apply that, it went back to normal and wouldn't let me... So I'm thinking it's a locked BIOS or something like that, I will try systool, but i'm new to that program . . . .here are my system specs hopefully this will help a little... I just copied these from spickets of the DxDiag.txt

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Card name: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x71C5)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C5&SUBSYS_309F103C&REV_00
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Default Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6677 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 3/2/2007 12:53:38, 265728 bytes
       System Model: HP Compaq nx9420 (RB549UT#ABA)
               BIOS: KBC Version 54.3C
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
          Page File: 595MB used, 2832MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 27.7 GB
Total Space: 88.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: FUJITSU MHW2100BH
Name: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C5&SUBSYS_309F103C&REV_00\4&31B7BFB9&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6677 (English), 3/2/2007 12:53:20, 1972224 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0010 (English), 3/2/2007 12:15:10, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 3/2/2007 13:32:38, 40688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 8/23/2006 15:26:56, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 1/10/2007 10:32:44, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 1/10/2007 10:32:44, 655842 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 8/23/2006 15:26:56, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6677 (English), 3/2/2007 12:53:38, 265728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0334 (English), 3/2/2007 12:11:46, 348160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 3/2/2007 12:47:36, 26112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0487 (English), 3/2/2007 12:38:54, 2824512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0144 (English), 3/2/2007 12:29:24, 1288960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 2/26/2007 07:44:06, 147685 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 3/2/2007 12:29:08, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 3/2/2007 12:45:34, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 3/2/2007 12:16:24, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4162 (English), 3/2/2007 12:46:14, 446464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4162 (English), 3/2/2007 12:47:20, 110592 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2516 (English), 3/2/2007 12:47:52, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2511 (English), 3/2/2007 12:47:32, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0052 (English), 3/2/2007 12:17:38, 258048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 2/16/2007 10:04:14, 7072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2617.28637 (English), 3/2/2007 12:54:36, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 3/2/2007 12:57:04, 307200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglgl.xml, 2/23/2007 11:30:58, 13007 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Atioglgl.dll, 6.14.0010.6388 (English), 3/2/2007 12:50:18, 6176768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6388 (English), 3/2/2007 12:21:16, 5398528 bytes


----------



## smelskya (Jan 12, 2008)

Also I'm running the orthos test right now for about the past 20 minutes and it says the temp in notebook hardware control 2.0 is about 90C.. never gets above that but once it gets there the fan speeds up and then it drops back down to 85 and it's in that range most of the time...i know that' very hot compared to a lot of yours... any suggestions..?... i know i read about undervolting, but obviouisly to little makes the syste unstable, higher frequency and less power how good is that?


----------



## smelskya (Jan 12, 2008)

92 right now.... but then it goes back down to 90...


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's probably because you don't have the right pll selected.


----------



## smelskya (Jan 14, 2008)

well I tried all the pll and even the ones that froze my comp... and it was  the one that was the closes to the specs at the time....So i don't know waht else to do...


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 15, 2008)

smelskya said:


> well I tried all the pll and even the ones that froze my comp... and it was  the one that was the closes to the specs at the time....So i don't know waht else to do...



Some don't have plls that you they have...like mine.


----------



## smelskya (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm.. then what do I have to do... I don't get it... so for yours you didn't have a specifid pll that worked.. how did you get around that..?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 15, 2008)

smelskya said:


> Hmm.. then what do I have to do... I don't get it... so for yours you didn't have a specifid pll that worked.. how did you get around that..?



I couldn't, only the graphics could be overclocked on my laptop.


----------



## smelskya (Jan 16, 2008)

Alrighty.. then how did you manage that..?


----------



## thegave (Jan 16, 2008)

If it's ATi then you use ATiTool or ATi Tray Tools.

If it's nVidia then you throw it away and buy a new one.

No not really. I'm not sure for nVidia. Maybe Coolbits, or rivatuner or something like that.

If it's Intel GMA then you smack the shit out of it with a blunt instrument like a baseball bat or golf club, douse it with paraffin and set fire to it. 

Seriously.

It will clock like a bat out of hell.


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 16, 2008)

thegave said:


> If it's ATi then you use ATiTool or ATi Tray Tools.
> 
> If it's nVidia then you throw it away and buy a new one.
> 
> ...



Yup, ati tool does work with nvidia cards to, but just be sure to check the front page of this thread to download the correct version.


----------



## smelskya (Jan 16, 2008)

Ya it's ati mobility radeon x1600... i tried ATI tools and it goes back to defaults how do i get them to say?  it's telling me that "the default profile canot be overwritten"... how do i fix that?


----------



## Xtriny (Jan 20, 2008)

Riva tuner is working fine with nvidia cards. I've oc'ed my nVidia GeForce Go with it without any problem


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 20, 2008)

smelskya said:


> Ya it's ati mobility radeon x1600... i tried ATI tools and it goes back to defaults how do i get them to say?  it's telling me that "the default profile canot be overwritten"... how do i fix that?



You click, "New" and create a new profile.


----------



## smelskya (Jan 22, 2008)

I try to do that... and save it but it doesn't change anything..when ever i click out of the window it changes back to the default numbers.  How do i make it so the changes stay?


----------



## GeominorAI (Jan 22, 2008)

Greetings all.

A bit new to the overclocking scheme here, but before it gets off unnecessarily, has anyone been able to (or knows how to) overclock the CPU on the Dell Inspiron 1520 series?  Clockgen fails to show the configuration screen and SetFSB seems rather risky.

Pardon if this has been addressed already; vBulletin's search feature does not work well with large threads.

Any ideas?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 22, 2008)

GeominorAI said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> A bit new to the overclocking scheme here, but before it gets off unnecessarily, has anyone been able to (or knows how to) overclock the CPU on the Dell Inspiron 1520 series?  Clockgen fails to show the configuration screen and SetFSB seems rather risky.
> 
> ...



Idk I've tried on my e1505...but no luck.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 24, 2008)

smelskya said:


> I try to do that... and save it but it doesn't change anything..when ever i click out of the window it changes back to the default numbers.  How do i make it so the changes stay?



Are you actually clicking "Set Clocks" at any point?


----------



## ho0dzy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm having a problem with the PLL's. When I raise it and hit "Apply Selection" it appears to reset it back down to where the defaults were...


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 25, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> I'm having a problem with the PLL's. When I raise it and hit "Apply Selection" it appears to reset it back down to where the defaults were...



You have the wrong PLL


----------



## SloICEMAN (Jan 29, 2008)

will just wondering if you still play 2142, look me up next time sloiceman.


----------



## coolhhc (Feb 10, 2008)

hi, can someone help me with my overclocking?
I'v got a santa rosa with a T5500 intel centrino duo and the mainboard
is a Wistron made, Chipset GM965 82801HBM(ICH8-ME)
I'v tryed ClockGen and setfsb but non of them is working for me
so any suggestion? The thing is I just don't know what my PPL is
and I'v tryed all of them in the lists.

pardon my english I'm from Taiwan


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 10, 2008)

coolhhc said:


> hi, can someone help me with my overclocking?
> I'v got a santa rosa with a T5500 intel centrino duo and the mainboard
> is a Wistron made, Chipset GM965 82801HBM(ICH8-ME)
> I'v tryed ClockGen and setfsb but non of them is working for me
> ...



Hey sorry to say this but it seems like the chipsets that support core 2 for laptop don't have plls that are written for it yet....trust me I've tried them all too


----------



## coolhhc (Feb 11, 2008)

Really? that sucks
I find it annoying that I buy a new laptop
and it runs dead slow on vista
it's even slower than my old computer that I
got 5 years ago.
I think vista is really going backwards

I want to put XP on my laptop now 
but I think that will break my warrant.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 11, 2008)

I recently changed my processor out I had a t5250 and went to a 7300 extra 500 mhz and 2 more megs of cahce. I would love to oc it but non of the programs work is it becuase of the 2x core 965 chipset or vista. Vista has taken some getting used to but find it quick and the gma 3100 video is ok for what I need in a laptop. still have a constant need to go faster


----------



## Hello_Moto (Feb 11, 2008)

after a long hiatus, i'm back and i got something to shout about:-

round about page 19/20 of this thread, i could only OC my Pentium M750 from 1.86GHz to a stable 1.93GHz. It really baked my noodle that other people could get up to 2.25GHz *cough*theonetruewill*cough* and i was stuck @ 1.93GHz.

In any case, i swapped my 2x 1GB Micron Tech. PC2700 DDR RAM for 2x 1GB OCZ PC3200 DDR RAM, working under the assumption that the PC3200 will run at PC2700 speeds (due to mobo design) so that when i OC the FSB, the underclocked PC3200 has a lot more leeway (for OCing) than the PC2700. 

I also swapped Clockgen for setFSB. I reckon my limiting factor was using the wrong PLL clocks even though they matched my actual specs quite closely.

I've now hit a stable 2.33GHz @ 1.272V using setFSB!!. My X700 is also OCed to 410.6/379.68 from stock 358/345. Anything above that causes my display to black out (ATI VPU kicking in?) and artifacts aplenty. Temps hit ~76C under load and around 55C when idle. Got an Antec Notebook cooler and Evercool NB-MA1 cooler working their magic in tandem to keep my laptop from frying.

*Super Pi times (when OCed @ 2.33GHz):-

14 secs - Pi 512K
37 secs - Pi 1M
1min 37secs - Pi 2M*

I'll post 3DMark03 scores pre and post OC when i got time. 

Leadership board here i come lol^^


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello_Moto said:


> after a long hiatus, i'm back and i got something to shout about:-
> 
> round about page 19/20 of this thread, i could only OC my Pentium M750 from 1.86GHz to a stable 1.93GHz. It really baked my noodle that other people could get up to 2.25GHz *cough*theonetruewill*cough* and i was stuck @ 1.93GHz.
> 
> ...


You my friend are are an asshole.... No seriously, congratulations mate. Superb job with the new overclock! I'll shove you on the leaderboard. Now you only have to do one thing to trounce me, beat my Superpi 1M score! However I need screenies of the superpi scores if you want them posted on the front page. Preferably a screenshot of the overclock in CPU-Z also - thanks.


----------



## Hello_Moto (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheers for the congrats. Shaving a full 5secs off my SuperPi score is gonna be tough in order to to beat you though!

here's the screenshot. View it in fullscreen to make out the numbers.


----------



## rage (Feb 11, 2008)

i think im also gonna try oc my laptop. i bought it last week and at first i thought not much about it( my girl wanted one) but after taking a better look i like it!

i ran superpi on it and the damned thing was like more than 10 seconds faster than my oc'ed
h20 noisemaker  on 1M calc..

those core 2 duo's are realy much faster with lower clocks than "dualcore's" and much cooler.

only if destroy it i can't post again couse my girl will strangle me

specs: lenovo thinkpad 3000 n200
          t7250  2.0GHz 800fsb
          2 gig ddr2 1 dimm (don't know timings yet)
          geforce go 7300 (not much but it does CSS just fine)

i already installed a modded driver for the geforce (modded .inf, from laptopvideo2go.com)

i took some covers of the casing that were easely removed, for cleaning te cooling and changing ram and HDD, it look quite nice the cpu, gpu and northbrige or someting like that have big heatpipes to connect it to the cooling block

let u know how it goes/went

greetz rage


----------



## Hello_Moto (Feb 13, 2008)

Laptop Specs:-

Pentium M 750 @ 1.86GHz (OCed to 2.3GHz)
2x 1GB OCZ PC3200 DDR RAM
128MB X700 Mobility (stock core/mem: 358/345; OCed to 405/378) 

*3DMark03 scores (pre OC) on default settings: 6103

3DMark03 scores (after OC) on default settings: 6800*

Probably can get a slightly highly score if i shut down all the programs i had running in the background. Have no idea how i managed to previously score 6818 @ 1.93GHz when i last posted on page 19/20.....must have fiddled with 3DMark03 settings or something and not realised. OCing to 1.93GHz gives 6198 on 3DMark03 on default settings.


----------



## rage (Feb 14, 2008)

Probably can get a slightly highly score if i shut down all the programs i had running in the background. Have no idea how i managed to previously score 6818 @ 1.93GHz when i last posted on page 19/20.....must have fiddled with 3DMark03 settings or something and not realised. OCing to 1.93GHz gives 6198 on 3DMark03 on default settings.[/QUOTE]


yeah its incredible what kind of crap thy stuff on a laptop, mine has some auto OS install
from the HDD, there is no cd/dvd of vista suplyed with it, and it installed a million extra tools
that i dont want. im removing it bit by bit to get some inprovment in speed.

it uses on the desktop only 40% ram of 2Gb 

and 88 procceses and stuff AFTER i removed alot of startup lauched sh*t

have a long way 2 go


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello_Moto said:


> Laptop Specs:-
> 
> Pentium M 750 @ 1.86GHz (OCed to 2.3GHz)
> 2x 1GB OCZ PC3200 DDR RAM
> ...



Again, I know it's a bitch but |I need screenshots of 3DMark before I can display on the first post.


----------



## unixyk (Feb 18, 2008)

rage said:


> i think im also gonna try oc my laptop. i bought it last week and at first i thought not much about it( my girl wanted one) but after taking a better look i like it!
> 
> i ran superpi on it and the damned thing was like more than 10 seconds faster than my oc'ed
> h20 noisemaker  on 1M calc..
> ...



Sorry if this has been asked/posted before but I have the same laptop and was wondering which PPL you were using with ClockGen to do your overclocking?


----------



## Hello_Moto (Feb 19, 2008)

it's weird how I'm prime/SP2004 stable (20hours+) but not OCCT stable (can crash in as little as 30mins) when OCed @ 2.33GHz.

Perhaps i'm undervolting too much.....


----------



## michgoblue022198 (Feb 19, 2008)

can i overclock my laptop??...i have a quanta mainboard and i run vista, chipset is intel 
gm965 and i dont know what my PLL is, ive tried clock gen and that does not work...i have part of my specs up too<<<


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 20, 2008)

michgoblue022198 said:


> can i overclock my laptop??...i have a quanta mainboard and i run vista, chipset is intel
> gm965 and i dont know what my PLL is, ive tried clock gen and that does not work...i have part of my specs up too<<<



Try Softfsb


----------



## Hello_Moto (Feb 21, 2008)

2.3GHz @ 1.276V seems to be stable in all torture tests/benchmarks (SP2004 blend [20hrs], OCCT [20hrs] & 3Dmark03) that i subjected my laptop to. The 2.33GHz OC that i previously posted only seemed stable in SP2004 blend [20hrs]....then again, i did have emule/utorrent running in the background during the OCCT torture test (@ 2.33GHz) which may caused unexpected errors.

Is it just me or is OCCT rather sensitive lol?!

In any case, here's an updated screenshot of my OC. Scored 7040 in 3Dmark03 on default settings, bearing in mind that this was done with programs (ie. AV/anti-spyware/Peerguardian etc. etc.) running in the background. I'm pretty sure that i could score higher if i bothered to shut them all down prior to running 3Dmark03.


----------



## geostone (Feb 22, 2008)

Greetings all,

Just found the forum and wanted to post my new laptop stats. Ive been playing around with clockgen and think I may have found the right PLL for it. Right now base stats:

ASUS A7K-X3
AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-56 1.8GHz
ATI 2600 256Mb DDR3
2GB 5300 Memory

So far with clockgen I've gotten it up to 2.3GHz and stable @ 4 hours with prime95 by only changing the PLLs. If anyone has suggestions as to how I might get it higher I would love to give it a shot. Ok, screenshots added.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 24, 2008)

geostone said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Just found the forum and wanted to post my new laptop stats. Ive been playing around with clockgen and think I may have found the right PLL for it. Right now base stats:
> 
> ...



Save as jpegs


----------



## geostone (Feb 25, 2008)

Any idea how I might be able to get into the BIOS settings on an ASUS A7K? I haven't seen any place to overclock in the BIOS. I am wondering if it is possible to make adjustments from within BIOS or am I restricted to using Windows based programs? 2.3 seems to be the highest I can go just using clockgen, any ideas as to how I might could get it higher? 


Thanks,
Geo


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 26, 2008)

geostone said:


> Any idea how I might be able to get into the BIOS settings on an ASUS A7K? I haven't seen any place to overclock in the BIOS. I am wondering if it is possible to make adjustments from within BIOS or am I restricted to using Windows based programs? 2.3 seems to be the highest I can go just using clockgen, any ideas as to how I might could get it higher?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Geo



Laptops generally = limited BIOS. Thus overclocking only within Windows.


----------



## geostone (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh well, looks like 2.3 is the max I can get. 

On a side note- who is the chick in your avatar? Being deployed to Qatar its nice to see her when I read your post.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 27, 2008)

geostone said:


> Oh well, looks like 2.3 is the max I can get.
> 
> On a side note- who is the chick in your avatar? Being deployed to Qatar its nice to see her when I read your post.



My avatar changes often - as many will tell you. But at the moment it is the brilliantly beautiful Adriana Lima.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 1, 2008)

Alright I need some help guys. Been going three hours strong and can't seem to find a program to overclock my buddies laptop. Here are the specs:

Intel T5600 1.86ghz Dual Core
Quanta Mainboard 30BB
2GB DDR2 Memory 333mhz?
Stock Graphics

Just looking to get at least to 2.0ghz. Been using it while I'm building mine and it just feels so slow. I tried clockgen, but it seemed to freeze even if I barely touched it (tried multiple pll). Also tried CPUFSB and Systool but neither had the motherboard. SoftFSB wouldn't run for some reason?? And CPUMSR got me no where because of it being dual core. NHC is working great though, hah. I'm thinking SoftFSB would work but it says, "SoftFSB.sys - Dynamic Load NG." I have no idea what that means, I tried reinstalling and that file is right next to it, so I have no idea whats up.  What do you guys suggest? Worst case its not a big deal if I can't overclock it, but it would be nice.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

> Been using it while I'm building mine and it just feels so slow.



That'd be because the T5600 is a budget processor, and I assume that's really 667 mhz RAM, the FSB is probably 333 mhz though.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> That'd be because the T5600 is a budget processor, and I assume that's really 667 mhz RAM, the FSB is probably 333 mhz though.



Yeah it was really late and I wasn't thinking about CPU-Z dividing it by 2, hah. I've given up on my adventure as I don't think it's going to happen and its running at 34 degrees idle and 52 or so under load already. Oh well, gotta wait for my system to come in I guess.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

Heh mine runs at like 70 under load.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Heh mine runs at like 70 under load.






At least you can play something other than Internet Explorer! Oh wait, sometimes it even gets confused with that!


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

Yet funny enough...I play muds more than anything else...something I could do on a Pentium 2.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Heh mine runs at like 70 under load.



Overclocked or not?  Oh and t5600-runs on a 166 mhz fsb.  Also, t5600 should be good for alot of normal tasks and games like cs:s...unless it runs integrated graphics in which case it's hopeless to game on.  If it has something comprable to a x1400, easy games like cs:s should run fine on a t5600, remember 1.83 ghz core 2 is like a 2.4-2.6 pentium d.  Or like a 2.0 a 64 x2.  So it's still quite a bit of processing power, may not be alot, but it's ok, better than something like a celeron.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

kwchang007 said:


> Overclocked or not?  Oh and t5600-runs on a 166 mhz fsb.  Also, t5600 should be good for alot of normal tasks and games like cs:s...unless it runs integrated graphics in which case it's hopeless to game on.  If it has something comprable to a x1400, easy games like cs:s should run fine on a t5600, remember 1.83 ghz core 2 is like a 2.4-2.6 pentium d.  Or like a 2.0 a 64 x2.  So it's still quite a bit of processing power, may not be alot, but it's ok, better than something like a celeron.




Yeah it has integrated graphics. It kills it for any gaming possible. Tried Everquest2, which although has great graphics when you want it to, also has really low settings if you need them. Ran it on medium on my old P4 2.0ghz with an nvidia 5600 or something, PCI graphic card, hah. All the way down on this and I can't get any better than 3fps. 

Also just fried my DV9000's motherboard. It was a nice gaming laptop, I didn't even touch it and it ran games great.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

3 frames per second...ouch. And the 70 is when overclocked, even un overclocked it'll hit 65 or so on occasion though.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ohh thats why integrated.

65 un-overclocked....huh, my laptop doesn't get above 60, but probably due to the fan program I have.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, the 65-70 is hot but it doesn't seem to harm it any, I remember looking it up on Intel's site and the processor was rated I believe to be fine at under 85-90 if I remember right, but might be way off, was several months ago.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Yeah, the 65-70 is hot but it doesn't seem to harm it any, I remember looking it up on Intel's site and the processor was rated I believe to be fine at under 85-90 if I remember right, but might be way off, was several months ago.



You are correct. I'm pretty sure that's what this T5600 is rated for, so I'm sure it's pretty much the same. All based on pretty sure's though, but you get the point!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's right, but personally I'd rather keep it cool, because I'm pretty sure the cooler the chip is the longer it'll last.  That and I don't wanna heat up my lap when I'm using on my lap lol.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

ROFL. Just ran 3dmark06 and got 208 marks, and at 55 degrees at load.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm, my laptop bombs 06 too..but well, not like that...


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Well finally got it to overclock to 1.852 from 1.826. No improvement in 3dmark06 though. Ran at 55 again, but spiked 61 every once in a blue moon, didn't do that the first time.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

> Well finally got it to overclock to 1.852 from 1.826.



How'd you manage that?


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> How'd you manage that?



clockgen. Realized I couldn't go up 100mhz quanities, I had to do smaller. I can't go any higher though, tried 1.86 and I froze, then had to system repair. Oh well, .025 is better than nothing!  This computer just doesn't have enough to get any more, /sigh.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

Darn, was going to try it myself, but my laptop and clockgen don't like each other, at all.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Darn, was going to try it myself, but my laptop and clockgen don't like each other, at all.



Ah bummer, yeah mine works, its just my system that won't let me overclock it anymore. What did you use for overclocking yours the first time? Oh, and pretty girl! 

BTW, what were your marks in 3dmark06? My old laptop had the same processor, 2gb of memory, just had the 7600go. Wish I would have known more about overclocking before it fried.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

> What did you use for overclocking yours the first time?



Setfsb, which works but not reliably, and always reverts when I reboot.



> Oh, and pretty girl!



I quite agree, of course if I didn't she'd kill me.



> BTW, what were your marks in 3dmark06?



Not 100% sure, downloading it at the moment, will post when it's done downloading and I've had a chance to check, I know I ran it before, but don't remember what I scored.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> I quite agree, of course if I didn't she'd kill me.



NICE. hah. I'm going to have my buddy with the same laptop I had run it and see what he gets. I'm hoping to maybe get him to overclock it too, because I'm guessing that thing will get over 2.4 as long as the HP motherboard will let it.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

I know the X9000's (the brand new 2.8 GHz Core 2 Duo Mobile Extreme's) can easily overclock to 3.4 GHz, so it doesn't seem out of the question. Mine was stable at 2.4 GHz, it just wouldn't stay there.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone know why my core speed alternates between 1850 and 1009 every 4 seconds or so on CPU-Z and as well on Clockgen when I go in there to overclock it. I didn't begin noticing this until I started to tweak with the front bus, but then again I didn't have any applications able to read the processor speed in real time.  Is this common in dual cores? 

BTW this T5600 did overclock to 1.85, and is running idle at 34 degrees, and at load at 55 degrees, stable. Not a huge accomplishment, but it is running stable which I wasn't sure of earlier. Got an extra 6 points in 3dmark06 by overclocking it .025. Any advice on how to get anymore out of this chip? It crashes if I bump it up even just one more notch.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Does anyone know why my core speed alternates between 1850 and 1009 every 4 seconds or so on CPU-Z and as well on Clockgen when I go in there to overclock it. I didn't begin noticing this until I started to tweak with the front bus, but then again I didn't have any applications able to read the processor speed in real time.  Is this common in dual cores?
> 
> BTW this T5600 did overclock to 1.85, and is running idle at 34 degrees, and at load at 55 degrees, stable. Not a huge accomplishment, but it is running stable which I wasn't sure of earlier. Got an extra 6 points in 3dmark06 by overclocking it .025. Any advice on how to get anymore out of this chip? It crashes if I bump it up even just one more notch.


You need to turn off Intel's Speedstep (Notebook Hardware Controls - link on front page)


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

Tested and as expected....my laptop BOMBS 3DMark06: 826

Dammit: Just realized that was without the x1400 overclocked, here goes again *mutter*


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

Guess I can't find out, twice now it's done this when I test with it overclocked (it doesn't seem to have any errors playing games or even 3DMark05, just 3DMark06):


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Guess I can't find out, twice now it's done this when I test with it overclocked (it doesn't seem to have any errors playing games or even 3DMark05, just 3DMark06):



Weird!

 And I have NHC running and turned off intel speedstep. Or I thought I did at least?


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

As a sidenote...did you just get the Q6600? Seems odd to have a water-cooled Quad that isn't overclocked at all *chuckles*


----------



## Fizban (Mar 2, 2008)

I just realized I hate Dell, and I wish I'd held off on buying my laptop...there's now 2.8 GHz Core 2 Duos that are guaranteed to overclock up to 3.4 GHz on Dell's laptops... And...2 M8800 GTX's in SLI


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Fizban said:


> As a sidenote...did you just get the Q6600? Seems odd to have a water-cooled Quad that isn't overclocked at all *chuckles*



Yeah, just ordered everything yesturday. Should have everything by the end of the week, and hopefully a system built by the end of the weekend. But I also have a lot of schoolwork this week and I gotta pick up a new car next week so build might take a little longer than I want. 

Yeah, that would be really nice! Sometimes you gotta just realize you got what was good at the time though I guess. 

edited with some CPUMARK2 scores:

Stockclocked at 1.826: 5735.6
Overclocked to 1.850: 5760.5


----------



## Fizban (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm shocked my laptop stomps the T5600 so badly there, CPUMARK: 7496.7 @1995 mhz


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Hmm shocked my laptop stomps the T5600 so badly there, CPUMARK: 7496.7 @1995 mhz



Well higher frequency + more cache....and what about the memory?


----------



## Fizban (Mar 3, 2008)

True, I have 2 GB of PC-5300 it has 1 GB.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 3, 2008)

kwchang007 said:


> Well higher frequency + more cache....and what about the memory?



Yeah that doesn't really surprise me that much. I'm running 2gb of 667mhz, technically a bit more when overclocked because of FSB.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 3, 2008)

Nevermind then, his memory is better, as mine's 2 GB at 664 mhz (it's 667, but for some reason the laptop came slightly underclocked).

Especially as mine's timings blow chunks: 5-5-5-15-21


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Yeah that doesn't really surprise me that much. I'm running 2gb of 667mhz, technically a bit more when overclocked because of FSB.



Yeah slightly, but the higher clock and extra 2 mb of cache really make a difference.  Cache is uber important in laptops because of the lower fsbs they have compared to desktops.  That's why I made sure my laptop had T7200 at least, otherwise it'd just be that much more slower.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 3, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Nevermind then, his memory is better, as mine's 2 GB at 664 mhz (it's 667, but for some reason the laptop came slightly underclocked).
> 
> Especially as mine's timings blow chunks: 5-5-5-15-21



Thats interesting. I'm at 336.5mhz overclocked with timings of 5-5-5-13-5. 

edit: 1:2 ratio, so technically I'm at 673mhz.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Thats interesting. I'm at 336.5mhz overclocked with timings of 5-5-5-13-5.



Vista or xp?  If Vista, it doesn't matter 1 gb of memory is barely enough to scrap by, I have two and would like another two lol, of course I'd also like skulltrail and 8 cores...but hey we cant always get what we want.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 3, 2008)

kwchang007 said:


> Vista or xp?  If Vista, it doesn't matter 1 gb of memory is barely enough to scrap by, I have two and would like another two lol, of course I'd also like skulltrail and 8 cores...but hey we cant always get what we want.



Vista 32-bit, but I do have 2gb. Memory never gets maxed out though with the meter I have (if it's correct). Doesn't necessarily mean that I don't need more memory though correct?


----------



## Fizban (Mar 3, 2008)

It's pitiful but I'm really looking at the dell site right now and trying to justify throwing a XPS M1730 on a payment plan....

$121 a month

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Extreme X9000(2.8GHz/800Mhz FSB/6M L2 Cache) Overclockable up to 3.4Ghz!
4 GB PC-5300 @800+ mhz (if I were to overclock the X9000 to 3.4 which they warranty, that'd put the RAM at 809 mhz)
2 200 GB SATA HD's in RAID (7200 RPM)
NVIDIA®GeForce®8700M GT


----------



## Creatre (Mar 3, 2008)

Fizban said:


> It's pitiful but I'm really looking at the dell site right now and trying to justify throwing a XPS M1730 on a payment plan....
> 
> $121 a month
> 
> ...



 

Thats actually a really nice laptop setup, but I just made the swap to desktop so I can blow that away. I only used my laptop to mess around in class anyways, hah.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

Bump for the thread. Tried overclocking another buddies HP Pavillion T7200 with the 7800GO card, but still couldn't overclock it more than .02ghz. Must be something with these motherboards or how HP locks something. Saddens me, these chips have so much potential.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Bump for the thread. Tried overclocking another buddies HP Pavillion T7200 with the 7800GO card, but still couldn't overclock it more than .02ghz. Must be something with these motherboards or how HP locks something. Saddens me, these chips have so much potential.



I've never had ANY luck with HP laptops.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

Great ohwell my lappy still is able to run everything i want it too would be nice to overclock but might be abit ambitious.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 9, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Bump for the thread. Tried overclocking another buddies HP Pavillion T7200 with the 7800GO card, but still couldn't overclock it more than .02ghz. Must be something with these motherboards or how HP locks something. Saddens me, these chips have so much potential.



Yeah they do, have so much potential that is, assuming that the low end ones use the same architecture. If I ca push the 2.0 to a 2.4 and still run stably then there should technically in a better motherboard be no issue with pushing a T5500 a lot lot farther than you seem to be able to.


----------



## Fizban (Mar 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Great ohwell my lappy still is able to run everything i want it too would be nice to overclock but might be abit ambitious.



Doesn't sound overly ambitious to me, though your laptop probably out-performs just about anyone's on this thread as is (64 Bit OS vs. the 32 in mine and kwchang's and a better video card (pretty sure a GO 7600 is a good bit better than a x1400 anyway)).


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 16, 2008)

Go 7600 was a lot better value than the 8600M GT......... It also never claimed to be the "ultimate mobile gaming card!"..... taken from nVidia promotional....


----------



## Fizban (Mar 16, 2008)

Of course it's better value, but it's not at all...better. Though the 8600M GT sure wasn't the "best" for long, laptops can be purchased with 2 8800M GTX's in SLI now through Dell.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 19, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Of course it's better value, but it's not at all...better. Though the 8600M GT sure wasn't the "best" for long, laptops can be purchased with 2 8800M GTX's in SLI now through Dell.



8600M GT was never the best - It was beaten by Go 79X0 GTX's hands down.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 19, 2008)

It still plays all the new games i want it too part from Crysis but thats no big loss.


----------



## N-Gen (Mar 27, 2008)

A long long time but I'm back and managed to OC my cpu now (along with ram and tighten their timings) I have my 2.0 running at 2.27 ..and strangely it increases when temps get cooler. Ram is at around 760MHz with timings from 5-5-5-15 to 5-4-4-9 fsb is at around 188MHz...vga as usual runs stable at 607/866


----------



## chluk2425 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I've got a problem with oc-ing my LG LW40....

Intel Pentium M 760 2.00GHz
Multiplier: X15
Bus speed 133MHz
FSB: 533 MHz

I followed your instructions using Clockgen first, when I press Read clock, the PLL Control reads nothing... only a few ones that i select gave a reading, but all wrong one.... 
Then I tried Systool, going through all the pll's but didn't get a right one... the " clock generator detected." message always appear, but the clock speed is not the one that i should have 
CPUFSB, I don't quite understand how to get the right pll.. the manufacturer of my mother is LG, which is not on the list, then what should I do? 
SoftFSB, when i open it, it said Cannot find SMBus Address. And when I change the target motherboard, and get FSB, it sometimes get the right FSB for me, but when I move the slide bar and press Set FSB, there is a count on right bottom corner and then nothing happens and the slider moves back to the original value...
Final question, if I finally get the pll, you said I should go back to Method 1 to overclock, how about if the pll list in Clockgen does not contain my pll?

Sorry if I misunderstand your great guide, and please tell me if there is anything wrong.
Many Thanks!!

=]]


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet guide!  

I oc my CPU and GPU and gained a 1000 3d06 marks, check it out

Check out the GPU oc...

I haven't even pushed the CPU that far, I hope to break 4k!  

System Spec:
m9700 AW
60 GB HD
GeForce GO 7900 GS(1x 256 stock 350 & 500 OC @ 470 & 567!)
AMD Turion ml-44 2.4 (not yet OC)
1 gig 200MHz ram
17" widescreen


----------



## freddy_hung (Mar 30, 2008)

*Help Overclocking Toshiba A215 S7437*

Hi guys, im new to this overclocking stuff, i´ve downloaded ClockGen , and i have two questions

1st : what pll is the ideal for my cpu/chipset ? 
2nd : how i return the clock to the stock frequency? 

here are my detailed specs : 
Toshiba A215 S7437 
AMD Turion 64X2 TL-58 1,9Ghz 
2 Gb Ram DDR-2 PC 5300 
Chipset AMD RS690M
Running Windows Vista 32bit Service PAck 1 


Thnxs in advance!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 3, 2008)

freddy_hung said:


> Hi guys, im new to this overclocking stuff, i´ve downloaded ClockGen , and i have two questions
> 
> 1st : what pll is the ideal for my cpu/chipset ?
> 2nd : how i return the clock to the stock frequency?
> ...


1. Pll is random- well not quite, but you just have to hope it has your one in the program- if it does then you're in luck.
2. Just move the slider back.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 3, 2008)

chluk2425 said:


> I think I've got a problem with oc-ing my LG LW40....
> 
> Intel Pentium M 760 2.00GHz
> Multiplier: X15
> ...



Annoyingly it is probable that your laptop will not overclock. It's irritating as you've obviously  tried everything- but sometimes it just doesn't help. Bad luck mate- but thanks on feedback on the guide.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 3, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Sweet guide!
> 
> I oc my CPU and GPU and gained a 1000 3d06 marks, check it out
> 
> ...



Great score mate- massive improvement too. Thanks for the compliment on the guide


----------



## iulli (Apr 7, 2008)

hello!
i need help.
i have a dell inspiron 1520 with a c2d t5450 at 1,66ghz
i am only interested in OC'ing the CPU.
i've read the guide and none of those tools worked. i couldn't find any of the controls/settings mentioned in the guide for clockgen, only 2 buttons: "clocks" - displays cpu & fsb and "options" - shows 2 opt: "frames snap" and "apply current settings at startup". maybe clockgen doesn't work on my system or maybe i got a bad version... anyway, i've tried all these tools on win vista premium (i really need tools to work on vista), win xp sp2 &win xp sp3 and neither worked. please help me... maybe post links to other tools/same tools but working... thanks!


----------



## iulli (Apr 7, 2008)

here is how clockgen looks on my pc(in the attachment)


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 8, 2008)

iulli said:


> here is how clockgen looks on my pc(in the attachment)



Try downloading the one from here


----------



## iulli (Apr 8, 2008)

ok. i've downloaded it from the link you gave me, but it's the same story... btw, where are the settings for pll? maybe it needs to set it first...
clockgen is showing me the same things... 
oh, and with setfsb it tells me SMbus error! 
does this mean my pll is not supported? so there is no way to oc my dell?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 12, 2008)

iulli said:


> ok. i've downloaded it from the link you gave me, but it's the same story... btw, where are the settings for pll? maybe it needs to set it first...
> clockgen is showing me the same things...
> oh, and with setfsb it tells me SMbus error!
> does this mean my pll is not supported? so there is no way to oc my dell?



Haven't got a clue why you don't get the PLL stuff. But one thing is for sure I'm afraid this is probably not going to work for you


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 13, 2008)

iulli said:


> ok. i've downloaded it from the link you gave me, but it's the same story... btw, where are the settings for pll? maybe it needs to set it first...
> clockgen is showing me the same things...
> oh, and with setfsb it tells me SMbus error!
> does this mean my pll is not supported? so there is no way to oc my dell?



Dell's usually can't be overclocked.  I've tried so many things to overclock it...


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 14, 2008)

kwchang007 said:


> Dell's usually can't be overclocked.  I've tried so many things to overclock it...



Haha, I've managed to overclock my Dell Insipron 4000's graphics card (an ATI Rage M3) from 103 MHz to 112 MHz using PowerStrip ... then it went BSOD on me . I havn't tried the CPU yet, but with this guide and the programs I should be able to raise it a few tens of MHz. Trusty old Pentium 3s...


----------



## lism (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't understand while moving the MHz on both Core&Memory of my onboard Radeon 7000 would immediatly cause artifacts in 3Dmark2000. What i presume is that it has a bios that goes into some kinda protection to create / generate faults on the screen. The same issue i had back when i did a 2600Pro on a Ocíng contest. A stupid SMD caused the card to not exceed the core-clock from 600 to 800, likewise with the voltage rising above 1.4V would cause it to stop. After i figured out with some tips about that SMD where it was located, i desoldered the little piece of crap and bridged the SMD-location using Tin. After that i reached 1140Mhz core clock and a stunning core-voltage of 2.15V.

I think the same is going on with this X31 Thinkpad laptop of IBM. I'm not going to solder the SMD tho, little too risky


----------



## JacktheKnife (May 11, 2008)

*CPU temp*

hey, i just recently started looking into overclocking Im running an alienware laptop m9700
with AMD turion 64 mobile ml-44 single core and dual nividia go 7900 GS 2 GB ram
anyway i was follwing your guide and w/o overclocking at all just setting just setting NHC to max performance and running orthos my cpu temp @ idle is aroun 60 deg c and hits 80 deg after about 3 min of the test so now im scared to overclock at all and im wondering if my cpu hasnt been damaged already ? im not recieveing any errors , or BSOD the only performance decrease i have noticed is  with world of warcraft and that was simultanious to the last patch 2.4 any suggestions or is it normal for this pc to run that hot


----------



## kwchang007 (May 11, 2008)

JacktheKnife said:


> hey, i just recently started looking into overclocking Im running an alienware laptop m9700
> with AMD turion 64 mobile ml-44 single core and dual nividia go 7900 GS 2 GB ram
> anyway i was follwing your guide and w/o overclocking at all just setting just setting NHC to max performance and running orthos my cpu temp @ idle is aroun 60 deg c and hits 80 deg after about 3 min of the test so now im scared to overclock at all and im wondering if my cpu hasnt been damaged already ? im not recieveing any errors , or BSOD the only performance decrease i have noticed is  with world of warcraft and that was simultanious to the last patch 2.4 any suggestions or is it normal for this pc to run that hot



Um typically Alienware's are known to run hot, however this doesn't mean it's ok to run them hot.  I would try and find a program to control the fan, also have you tried undervolting via NHC?


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2008)

JacktheKnife said:


> hey, i just recently started looking into overclocking Im running an alienware laptop m9700
> with AMD turion 64 mobile ml-44 single core and dual nividia go 7900 GS 2 GB ram
> anyway i was follwing your guide and w/o overclocking at all just setting just setting NHC to max performance and running orthos my cpu temp @ idle is aroun 60 deg c and hits 80 deg after about 3 min of the test so now im scared to overclock at all and im wondering if my cpu hasnt been damaged already ? im not recieveing any errors , or BSOD the only performance decrease i have noticed is  with world of warcraft and that was simultanious to the last patch 2.4 any suggestions or is it normal for this pc to run that hot



Welcom to AW! I mean HeatWare! jk  My ml-44 runs freakin hot too,  when I bench I remove the service panel and pump some fanage under there.  You can try a notebook cooler but for the 17 in club, your options are limited.  I've tried fanspeed and every fan controlling sw, but no luck.  I would try the bios update AW provides, I did it and it didn't make much difference.  You can overclock those 7900's pretty nice, I put up 20%, but it will be hot!  So bench in the fridge or remove the service panel and put some icecubes in there!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2008)

JacktheKnife said:


> hey, i just recently started looking into overclocking Im running an alienware laptop m9700
> with AMD turion 64 mobile ml-44 single core and dual nividia go 7900 GS 2 GB ram
> anyway i was follwing your guide and w/o overclocking at all just setting just setting NHC to max performance and running orthos my cpu temp @ idle is aroun 60 deg c and hits 80 deg after about 3 min of the test so now im scared to overclock at all and im wondering if my cpu hasnt been damaged already ? im not recieveing any errors , or BSOD the only performance decrease i have noticed is  with world of warcraft and that was simultanious to the last patch 2.4 any suggestions or is it normal for this pc to run that hot



BTW~ have you ran 3do6 yet?  I would be curious to get a before and after for the scores w/and w/o overclocking.

Mine:  before: 2867 After 3870

ml-44 2.4 GHz, 1 gig ram, 1x 7900 gs


----------



## JacktheKnife (May 12, 2008)

*CPU temp*

well i just bought a cooling pad , altho it is a bit smaller than my 17 in laptop i can run games such as WoW with NHC set to max performance at about 70-75 deg cel and enableing dynamic switching helps cool it off to the sub 70 range as far as 3dmark06 ive only run it once and my score was 4780 but that was without cooling pad i havent tried to overclock yet if i can get it cool enough i may give it a go , for now im just happy to have it under 80 deg at stock =D


----------



## overclocker (May 16, 2008)

okay i just bot my gateway FX with intel 5550 duel core 1.829ghz ati HD 2600XT 500 core and 600 mem and i overclocked the 2600xt so far to 540 core and 815 mem what do you think em i in  
o yea and i have 3 GB of ram duel channel.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 30, 2008)

Here's an email I got referring to this guide - has some interesting information.


> Hi,
> 
> I just wrote so that I may give you some info you'd probably be very interested in (and to ask for some help as well). I'm really not affiliated with ANY company, please believe me on that, as it will sound like an advertising message. You complain (and rightfully so) about locked BIOSes. Yes, no multiplier setting, no voltage adjustment setting, no nothing. Well, a friend just bought a laptop from someone who got it in the USA while working there (to be able to speak via the internet with the family home). When he got home, he sold it to make some extra cash for the family. Thankfully there is nothing American that interferes with the fact that it's being used in Romania (power supply works at both voltages, all it needed was a socket converter, I can get an Expresscard TV tuner from Avermedia that supports DVB-T, PAL, SECAM, etc. - America has ATSC and NTSC - and so on). The laptop model is HP Pavilion dv6626us. This one appears to have fixed specs, meaning that you can't buy it upgraded or with optional components like the HP Expresscard TV tuner (that would be bad since HP doesn't make European versions of their TV tuners - there is no model supporting DVB-T, although PAL, at least, works fine. Probably SECAM as well, but you can only get TV stations with that standard in France, who invented the standard, and maybe a few other countries). You get it with 2x512 DDR-667 sticks, a T5250 CPU at 1.5 GHz, 160 GB hard drive, etc. It supports 2x2048 DDR-667 sticks, and well...I hoped you can give me some more info on this. CPU-Z says the socket is FCPGA 478, which would probably mean something similar to the desktop socket 478. The best CPUs for this socket are some Extreme Edition Mobile Core 2 Duos at 2.8 GHz and 2.6 if I recall correctly. I would assume they have the multiplier unlocked. I wouldn't worry about heat since this CPU is made on the 65 nm production process, while some of the Extreme Editions are made on 45 nm (Intel has handy lists with sorting filters at processorfinder.intel.com) and I would assume those made on 45 nm don't generate as much heat as the 65 nm ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## xmountainxlionx (May 30, 2008)

does anyone know what the bios is like in a Asus F8 series?  sorry if this has already been asked.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 30, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> does anyone know what the bios is like in a Asus F8 series?  sorry if this has already been asked.



Probably just that - an Asus F8. Just like Dell they probably make all of their motherboard's in-house.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (May 30, 2008)

probably do, I know its got a 965 chipset in it.  im hoping since its asus there might be something in the bios that lets me tweak.  but im not getting my hopes up


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2008)

So how did you follow up with that letter true?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 30, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> So how did you follow up with that letter true?



With a small reply - ie thanks for the letter  - I'll make another at some point but I;ve got a lot of work on atm.


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2008)

The ? raises the issue of paying for something.  A topic I'm not familiar with.  I really like my free stuff.

Just curious you thoughts on paying for custom Bios'


----------



## theonetruewill (May 31, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> The ? raises the issue of paying for something.  A topic I'm not familiar with.  I really like my free stuff.
> 
> Just curious you thoughts on paying for custom Bios'



Lets put it this way - If I spent £2000 on a laptop I'd be prepared to pay a little extra. If I had not paid £2000 then maybe not. It depends on the situation(doesn't everything )


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 6, 2008)

I have started my own post with all of the following information here. If you could please reply to that post rather than reply here, I'd really appreciate all of the help I can get!

Here's what the post states:



> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've just recently purchased a new custom-built laptop from CyberPowerPC.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Having a problem with NHC -> I'm using Windows Vista 64 Bit and it's telling me that it cannot find the driver for NHC when I try to run it after a fresh install 

I really like this program too, as it monitors heat really well and I've used it on my previous laptop. Does anybody have any suggestions, or perhaps know of any other programs that work like this one for Vista 64 bit?

Also, ATITool 0.24 is not working on my laptop either, it gives me some sort of error regarding the Kernel and when I open the program won't let me mess with the bars.

Edit: It seems like NONE of these programs seem to want to work with Vista 64 bit. Help!


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 10, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> Having a problem with NHC -> I'm using Windows Vista 64 Bit and it's telling me that it cannot find the driver for NHC when I try to run it after a fresh install
> 
> I really like this program too, as it monitors heat really well and I've used it on my previous laptop. Does anybody have any suggestions, or perhaps know of any other programs that work like this one for Vista 64 bit?
> 
> ...



Well I know NHC doesn't officially support Vista 64 bit right now


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, sadly. I'm going through some guides right now on optimizing my Vista performance a bit which will *hopefully* help


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you tried 0.26 ? 

Perhaps submitting a bug in the ati tool thread might give further details.


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

What's "safe" and whats "pushing it" with CPU / GPU  Temperatures????


----------



## kwchang007 (Jun 10, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> What's "safe" and whats "pushing it" with CPU / GPU  Temperatures????



Cpu max is usually somewhere in 60-70 for a safe temp, for a turion its on the upper end of that.  GPU-I wouldn't want to run it hotter than say 70, but people say they're good for 100.  Oh that's all in Celsius btw.


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

I've managed to get Clockgen to work on Vista 64 bit by using F8 on startup. I'm now just trying to find a program that will allow me to edit clock settings on my GPU

Rather, I need to figur eout how to use Rivatuner


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> What's "safe" and whats "pushing it" with CPU / GPU  Temperatures????



My amd hits 80 C after some time of gaming.  My set up really needs a cooler though.  GPU temps are good under 80 C as well.  I find 80+ during benching, but again my lappy is a devil from hell and likes it hot!  

I like using ATi tool due to the 3d box for scanning 4 artifacts.  Just seeing a visual helps if your oc'ing too much.  You can use fur bench to simulate a one minute benchmark, short sweet and to the point.  It's more for GPU benching than 3d06, but very nice for quickie benchs that may show any artifacting!  

Hope this helps!

Now that you've overclocked, bench it!


----------



## ho0dzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't seem to figure out how to use RivaTuner  atleast all of the area's I'm supposed to be able to select to OC it don't appear to be selectable  and I just reverted my drivers to what ATI provides, no dice.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't logged on in ages but just got a new fan for my laptop and can overclock my x1400 higher now safely so figured I'd look and see what my old 3DMarks had been to compare with what I can get now. Downloading 3DMark05 still but curious if anyone's gotten a x1400 clocked above 546.75/513.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

Old 05 Score: 3893

New 05 Score: 2467  ? Did they re-adjustthe scores or something, because that seems way way way off.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

Nevermind the old score was on 03, makes a LOT more sense now heh.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

There we go, GPU-Z shot with 3DMark03 4815 handily beat my old best score.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

Seems to be a pretty average score, tested again and landed a 4809 which is 6 lower but that's pretty much negligible, but looked at the results page and seems the average score for a x1400 is around 3750, so not too shabby really.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 19, 2008)

Not too shaby at all man i wouldnt even no what score mine system would get ages since i ran 06 :/


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm, got the core stable one setting higher actually, 4837 now. Tried raising the core and mem each one more setting but that's not going to happen, both times it froze on 3DMark around 20 seconds into the 1st test.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

What you're 7600'd score actually interests me a lot, it was the higher up option that came with my laptop but was an extra $250, I'd be ecstatic if my overclocked x1400 could out-score a stock 7600


----------



## Triprift (Jul 19, 2008)

Ill fire up 3d mark 06 and let ya no what i score mon my bet is ya will get more as mine lappys all stock.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

Nm, looked the 7600 gets 7,000+ on 03, heh can't touch that. Which pisses me off, because Alienware discontinued my model shortly after I got it and now the lowest video card any Alienware laptop ships with is a 8700M GT and those score 15,000+ on 03, and the high end of their laptops now ship with 8800M GTX's in SLI


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

Downloading 06 now so I'll have a comparable number to compare.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for letting me no the 03 score good to no. You should of payed that bit extra and got the 7600 mon its a really good card.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 19, 2008)

I cant get get 06 to run its pissing me off bah :/.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 19, 2008)

811 on 06.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 19, 2008)

Right boys I'll see what my new laptop can get on some benches. Here's an untweaked taster...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 20, 2008)

Fiz i think if i remember correctly i get 2k plus in 06 and ooo nice theonetruewill whats specs for ya lappy?


----------



## Fizban (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's an odd question. does anyone have either a higher clocked C2D (laptop) than the T7200 and/or a T7300 that's clocked at 2.00 but otherwise faster that's tested fpulog? My T7200 still holds the highest laptop score when I had it overclocked to 2.4 GHz and incredibly curious if my 2.00 clocked at 2.4 was much slower than a genuine 2.4 (T8300). I suspect it will be slower, but not 100% sure as the T8300 is stock clocked at 2.4 GHz, but only has a 3 MB Cache instead of the 4 MB Cache my T7200 has. (which is retarded IMO)


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 31, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Fiz i think if i remember correctly i get 2k plus in 06 and ooo nice theonetruewill whats specs for ya lappy?



2.4GHz T8100
2x 1024MB DDR2 667
250GB HDD
9300M GT (not for gaming)
14" 1280x800


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice specs Will.  Have you heard of any pin mods for you lappy?  I havent found any for my 2.4GHz ml44.  I've seen a few for the Intel chips but no luck for AMD's yet.


----------



## overclocker (Jul 31, 2008)

i get 4k in 06 and 1900 cpu score


----------



## Triprift (Jul 31, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> 2.4GHz T8100
> 2x 1024MB DDR2 667
> 250GB HDD
> 9300M GT (not for gaming)
> 14" 1280x800



Nice specs indeed mon sounds like a nice lappy


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Nice specs Will.  Have you heard of any pin mods for you lappy?  I havent found any for my 2.4GHz ml44.  I've seen a few for the Intel chips but no luck for AMD's yet.



No - annoyingly.


----------



## overclocker (Aug 1, 2008)

Fizban said:


> Here's an odd question. does anyone have either a higher clocked C2D (laptop) than the T7200 and/or a T7300 that's clocked at 2.00 but otherwise faster that's tested fpulog? My T7200 still holds the highest laptop score when I had it overclocked to 2.4 GHz and incredibly curious if my 2.00 clocked at 2.4 was much slower than a genuine 2.4 (T8300). I suspect it will be slower, but not 100% sure as the T8300 is stock clocked at 2.4 GHz, but only has a 3 MB Cache instead of the 4 MB Cache my T7200 has. (which is retarded IMO)



i have a t7500 and get 1900 in 06 stock does that help ?


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys, what temperatures do you normally get on your laptops?

This is my first laptop (specs in signature), and the temperatures kinda horrified me a bit. I get ~57 on idle and ~67 on load, CPU. 

GPU's I haven't measured them on load yet because I still have to work out which program to get on Vista x64. On idle one would be in the 40's and the other one a bit higher close to 50 degrees.

I have ordered a Zalman NC2000 cooler maybe it makes things better. After all here it's the warmest season and even my room temperature with aircondition rarely goes below 25 degrees. I read about the Zalman that it would reduce temperatures by 5 or 6 degrees.

I might try my hand at oc'ing if I can put my mind at rest with these temperatures (!) but this effing bios doesn't show anything, no fsb, no multiplier, no cpu data at all, no voltages, no RAM data... So I guess the road is to OC with software, something I never did before...

I also couldn't get ATItool to work to oc the graphics cards, maybe it's because of 64x Vista, I dunno?

BTW does anyone know of any important differences between the Zalman NC2000 and the Zalman NC1000? I found the latter in stock in my country, but to purchase the NC2000 I have to order overseas. Is the difference worth the price and the weight or?

Thanks!


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Hey guys, what temperatures do you normally get on your laptops?
> 
> This is my first laptop (specs in signature), and the temperatures kinda horrified me a bit. I get ~57 on idle and ~67 on load, CPU.
> 
> ...



I run mid 40's idle and high 50's-mid 60's load during the summer.  TBH I think those temperatures are reasonable since you're running a quad core and dual 8800's


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2008)

kwchang007 said:


> I run mid 40's idle and high 50's-mid 60's load during the summer.  TBH I think those temperatures are reasonable since you're running a quad core and dual 8800's



Temperatures are worse in laptops - your temps are fine.


----------



## ho0dzy (Sep 2, 2008)

What's the verdict on Cooling Pads??? 

Good, Bad, Helpful, Harmful? My roommate tells me that they draw air AWAY from the fans and by so doing are harmful to the laptop & the fans.

On the other hand, I would think that the cooling pad I use (which has two fans in it, and blows air onto the bottom of the laptop) would be helpful in maintaining a cooler atmosphere.

On a side note, does anyone know of any software that works for the Vista 64 bit line that can monitor a laptops temperatures???

Much thanks!


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 2, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> What's the verdict on Cooling Pads???
> 
> Good, Bad, Helpful, Harmful? My roommate tells me that they draw air AWAY from the fans and by so doing are harmful to the laptop & the fans.
> 
> ...



It helps even if it pulls air away (like mine).  Like without this cooling pad I would've melted my second hdd.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 2, 2008)

Any one know of a pin-mod for thier laptops?  I'm not even sure where to start looking, any help would be great.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay guys. I just bought myself a new laptop (see specs for details) and I can't get any of the OCing programs to work...every single program doesn't work for vista 64bit!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Okay guys. I just bought myself a new laptop (see specs for details) and I can't get any of the OCing programs to work...every single program doesn't work for vista 64bit!



Will setFSB and memset work?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

I got mad after like 3 programs, so...let me check real quick.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Bump...
MemSet: The driver TVicPort can not be found!
SetFSB: PLL Byte Error


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> What's the verdict on Cooling Pads???
> 
> Good, Bad, Helpful, Harmful? My roommate tells me that they draw air AWAY from the fans and by so doing are harmful to the laptop & the fans.
> 
> ...


Any decent cooling pad will push air up at the bottom of the laptop. If it's designed any other way it it's a bad design.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got my EeePC, time to do a little overclocking of that Atom.  I'm hoping for 2GHz, but I don't think I will make it.



Franklinwallbrown said:


> Bump...
> MemSet: The driver TVicPort can not be found!
> SetFSB: PLL Byte Error



Make sure you disable driver signing and turn off UAC.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 11, 2008)

Did it...same stuff, different day.


----------



## bmathews (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I am new here, tonight I will be attempting to OC my laptop in order to get some more speed out of it to let me play some games while on the road. 

The laptop is:

HP/Compaq NC6400
Intel T2500 Dual Core 2.0Ghz proc
1Gb of ram (the DHL guy will be delivering 4 GB's tomorrow! So thats a big jump)
ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 with 512 mb of hypermemory

I hear the T2500 can be OC'ed pretty high easily but my bottleneck is the X1300 which I am hoping to get some more juice out of, I don't see much online with people OCing the x1300.  Also with the new ram coming in it should free up space for the hypermemory and I shouldnt be chomping on my pagefile when running large games.


----------



## joakimbest (Sep 16, 2008)

*first time ocing*

Hi i have a Asus V2JE notebook that i want to oc. 

It has:

C2D T5600 @ 1,83 ghz (would like to have it @ 2ghz) Merom

2gb Ram (ddr2 667mhz)

Ati x1450 (already oc'd)

The chipset type is: ICH7M(U) (8086:27B9) 

How do i do? and how do i find my pll?


----------



## bmathews (Sep 17, 2008)

bmathews said:


> Hey guys, I am new here, tonight I will be attempting to OC my laptop in order to get some more speed out of it to let me play some games while on the road.
> 
> The laptop is:
> 
> ...





Well I spent a whole night trying to get my card and CPU OC'd and have barely made it anywhere.  I couldn't find a PLL that would stick with the CPU.  Even if there was one that looked right, when I tried to assign new clock values in clockgen it would just reset the sliders.

The same story trying to set my OC on my x1300, I finally got JUST the GPU overclocking working in Ati Tray tools but the memory will not.  Is this because of the hypermemory?  

Last, using notebook hardware control I have found that the intel speed stepping is still active on max performance.  Most of the time it runs me at 1.0Ghz but when I get  busy it frees it up to 2.0 Ghz.  Any  ideas on that?

Well there goes my night.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 20, 2008)

Yo, SetFSB randomly started working. Wish me luck.

Err...How do you use SetFSB (I don't want to damage my computer)? I couldn't find anything on the SetFSB website.


----------



## ho0dzy (Sep 26, 2008)

as of late I've been hitting around 25 FPS on average in World of Warcraft. For my system specs, this is actually really quite horrible and I have no explanation why this are going so poorly.

I've been using dual monitoring for some time now as well - and never seen such horrid FPS up until recently....

any suggestions????

I've tried tweaking the settings in WoW itself but that doesn't seem to be doing much.


----------



## ho0dzy (Sep 27, 2008)

Is there any software out there recommended by the users of these forums for Windows Vista 64 bit platform?


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 27, 2008)

SetFSB started working randomly for me, but I still don't know how to work it.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 27, 2008)

Aloha TPU members. I've got an ASUS M50VM series laptop for school and not that I really need to but, I want to kick the FSB up a bit. The only thing is that I'm not so sure I should. I sit around the mid 30 degree Celsius range til I do something like convert a movie or something. When I do that, the temps almost reach 50C if left long enough. 

So what do you guys think? Leave it be or push it just a few Mhz?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 27, 2008)

I say that more the better, even if it is only 1mhz: my2¢.


----------



## ho0dzy (Sep 27, 2008)

Getting all of these errors with the following tools:



"A device driver is required for communication with your video hardware.

If you just upgraded from an older version it may help to uninstall ATITool, reboot, then install the new version." ~ ATI Tool 0.24

-----

"ERROR! -> Could not load the NHC driver!" ~ Network Hardware Controls

-----

"Unable to init the driver!" ~ Clockgen


I upgraded to the latest driver from my ATi Mobility Radeon HD 2600 through their website here. Maybe I downloaded the wrong driver...???? I try going through their Mobility Radeon selection but there's no listing for Mobility Radeon HD 2600 or any 2600 series Mobility Radeon...


----------



## ho0dzy (Sep 27, 2008)

Recently updated to the most recent Radeon HD 2600 driver using Mobility Modder... still getting these errors though.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 29, 2008)

Shit I have a lot of questions to answer - give me some time... haven't been active in a while


----------



## drdaver (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, very useful thread!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 30, 2008)

It's all good.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 30, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> Getting all of these errors with the following tools:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try to find 64 bit drivers?


----------



## volta (Oct 6, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Shit I have a lot of questions to answer - give me some time... haven't been active in a while



Thanks a lot for this thread Theonetruewill ! 

Just wanted you guys to know that core voltage can now be adjusted
on laptops as well. The tool for this: RMclock

http://cpu.rightmark.org/products/rmclock.shtml

Take care..


----------



## LeetPix (Oct 7, 2008)

hey guys is it possible to overclock the intel core 2 duo p8400 yet?

motherboard manufacturer: Quanta
model: 3603


----------



## soldier242 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn, i can't get clockgen to alter my fsb ... there are some pll generators that show the real clock but the clock won't change :'(

btw I've got a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 15, 2008)

LeetPix said:


> hey guys is it possible to overclock the intel core 2 duo p8400 yet?
> 
> motherboard manufacturer: Quanta
> model: 3603



I haven't managed it as of yet.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 23, 2008)

hmmm...i remember being in this thread when there were only like 8 or 10 pages 
now its at 43 pages =0, but then again that was like 2 years ago lol

i dont think you can over clock that p8400 leetpix


----------



## patalete (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for such a good thread.

I have a Toshiba A200-1GB
C2D T7300 @ 2.00 Ghz
2Gb Ram 667mhz
ATi Mobilirty HD2600 256mb ddr2 (toshiba drivers)

I'm reading still this thread (page 11) but if someone can throw some light to start with my setup.

I've pushed the GPU to about stable OC for playing 760mhz/430mhz ( I need to try with moded drivers)
but dunno the limits of the CPU...and Im lost about "pll" and related 
Anyone already tried with the T7300?

thanks


----------



## _BA (Nov 10, 2008)

rage said:


> i think im also gonna try oc my laptop. i bought it last week and at first i thought not much about it( my girl wanted one) but after taking a better look i like it!
> 
> i ran superpi on it and the damned thing was like more than 10 seconds faster than my oc'ed
> h20 noisemaker  on 1M calc..
> ...



hi,
anyone managed to OC the Lenovo 3000 N200. Pls can someone help me with the PLL of it?


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmm, The Girlfriend has an XPS m1530 lappy, I heard alot of bad stuff in here about dells, Should i try to overclock it?


----------



## emike09 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just wanting to boast!   

Vantage: P6901 | 3DMark 06: 12537 Non-SLi non-desktop cpu Record Holder

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/9837/topgr9.jpg

http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=topxa3.jpg

Up from a stock 3DMark06 of 9500 and Vantage score of 5000.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 23, 2008)

hello there im getting a Asus g1sn just was woundering what they are like overclocking wise 
mine comes with a t8300 2.4Ghz , 9500gs M 3gb of ram any clue on what the processor clocks like and same with gpu


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 24, 2008)

mitsirfishi said:


> hello there im getting a Asus g1sn just was woundering what they are like overclocking wise
> mine comes with a t8300 2.4Ghz , 9500gs M 3gb of ram any clue on what the processor clocks like and same with gpu



Unless it allows overclocking in the BIOS it seems all cpu tweaking is out until someone works out how it is done on the core 2 mobile line. GPU should be fun though - they always drastically underclock them.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 24, 2008)

sounds like im going to have some fun  see what she can do in 3dmark 06


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting thread here, I don't really got time to look through all 22 pages. But sometime I plan on picking up a laptop and I see some people have got some really nice OC's out of them, but I gotta ask, do the stock PSU's in these laptops handle this well? I can't imagine they come equipped to handle much more than the stock settings.


----------



## powermegab (Dec 26, 2008)

*Mobility HD 3470 X2*

Hi everyone and happy holidays.
Now I have a problem regardin my notebook which has an ATI Mobility gpu. Now the frequencies are terrible low even for a notebook gpu and I tried to over clock it but every time i trie to apply it comes to default settings, so I think I have a lock bios. What I need to know it if its normal to have 337 mhz (core speed) on full load and 497 mhz (ram)... ?
When I use GPU-Z its says it has 680 mhz core speed and 800 mhz ram. 
IS it normal to see this values and to have others for real, and even at half that it should be ?
And by the way my drivers are very very exigent, when it comes to update because the new drivers wont recognise my gpu, so i dont have much options when it comes to tweaking and optimization. (sorry for my bad english )


----------



## nfshp253 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, I have an Asus A8Jr and want to overclock the t5600 processor from 1.83GHz to 2.2Ghz, but I can't seem to find the PLL for my laptop. Please help!


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 4, 2009)

This isnt a help thread post in Overclocking & Cooling.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a late 2007 Fujitsu Siemens V5355 ( the cheapest version of that model too  ) 

Notebook hardware controls can not alter the processor speed, so I can't change to high performance mode any ideas at all?

( Has a 1.7 ghz celeron in it)


----------



## ddarvish (Jan 6, 2009)

I Hav hp dv4t at 2ghz. want to over clock. what chipset do i pick in clock gen


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Jan 6, 2009)

i honestly dont see the point in overclocking a laptop......well sure, if the cooling is there, why not! but its hard to 'ubercool' a laptop to sustain the OC'd temps.

now what would be cool is if the CPU heatsink was gone and have a waterblock with 1/4" tubing leading in and out of the cooling vents to an external watercooling system, that sits in your laptop bag for instance.
now that would be cool

but for the time being i'd rather stay with stock clocks on a laptop


----------



## Triprift (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the same but if i could get a bit more speed out of mine id be happy even if it aint no slouch.


----------



## ddarvish (Jan 6, 2009)

well id still love to overclock my hp dv4t laptop regardless of what others say, so if you have helpful information as to what chipset do i pick in clock gen with my 2.0 ghz core2duo p7350 i would appreciate it


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 6, 2009)

You have to play with pll's...although as far as I know clockgen hasn't really worked with core 2's.  And btw I can overclock my gfx card just fine by turning the fans up to high....maybe if you're running a mobile pentium 4 then the stock cooling will be overload, but modern core 2's run fairly cool, but I'm not saying you should leave a laptop overclocked...you should defiantly use stock clocks and undervolt when you can.


----------



## soldier242 (Jan 14, 2009)

short question guys, since i had no luck ocing my T2250 i thought of buying an C2D mobile something like the P8400, so is there any chance to get this thing working on a centrino duo platform(i945PM Chipset) ... i've read it was compatible but then there are others ones/things that report it won't work ... so want do u guys think/know about it? any experience?


----------



## i_am_jon (Jan 28, 2009)

Just followed your guide and got my old acer pentium M (740) 1.7Ghz up to 2.1Ghz using clockgen. Been running prime 95 for over 1 hour and only hit 65C.

As for why overclock a laptop;
Aside from the fun of just tweaking stuff it now plays HD videos a lot smoother


----------



## d44ve (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys, new to the overclocking laptop world and could use some help.

First off I have an Nvidia 8400GS GPU and cannot use NTune because I am not using Nforce 2 or some BS.

Any idea's? I tried Rivatuner, but I think I have to use the advance tools and I have never used it before. BTW, I have a HP DV6700


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 10, 2009)

d44ve said:


> Hey guys, new to the overclocking laptop world and could use some help.
> 
> First off I have an Nvidia 8400GS GPU and cannot use NTune because I am not using Nforce 2 or some BS.
> 
> Any idea's? I tried Rivatuner, but I think I have to use the advance tools and I have never used it before. BTW, I have a HP DV6700



Um, hmm any other like programs to OC graphics?  Like I use ATI tray tools (I think it's been a while) and I don't think it really cares but I'm using an ATI card.  I would try programs you would use for a desktop graphics card before trying obscure programs.


----------



## d44ve (Feb 11, 2009)

kwchang007 said:


> Um, hmm any other like programs to OC graphics?  Like I use ATI tray tools (I think it's been a while) and I don't think it really cares but I'm using an ATI card.  I would try programs you would use for a desktop graphics card before trying obscure programs.




ATITOOL wont work for some reason... cant remember the error. I will get it for you though


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 11, 2009)

d44ve said:


> ATITOOL wont work for some reason... cant remember the error. I will get it for you though



Alright, have you taken a look at the front page for programs?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2009)

ATI Tool hasnt been updated in so long i believe Wizzard has given up on it.


----------



## lukada (Feb 20, 2009)

How to overclock the Memory, in perticulary the SPD timings i have now an HP dv1199ew with th system bus running at 266mhz, the memory is rated at 2:3 so wit 400 but i want only 266 and the timings that come along with this. now they are 6-6-6-18, and with 266mhz they go down to 4-4-4-16 so how do i do that?


----------



## N-Gen (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't worry about cooling soldiers...buy a couple of 120mm delta fans to aid the system exhaust..I've tried it...drops a lot of degrees...but eh I'm waiting on 2 new ones since my prev one broke. 

Memory can be editing using SPDTool...am running mine @ 5-4-4-9 from 5-5-5-15.

My problem is bios flashing the vga now...it's the only thing holding me back.


----------



## Mc-T (Apr 8, 2009)

*regarding the quanta 3603 with the core 2 duo*

does anyone know where i can find info about overclocking this thing?


----------



## Amy (Apr 23, 2009)

CAPITAL LETTERS said:


> i honestly dont see the point in overclocking a laptop......well sure, if the cooling is there, why not! but its hard to 'ubercool' a laptop to sustain the OC'd temps.
> 
> now what would be cool is if the CPU heatsink was gone and have a waterblock with 1/4" tubing leading in and out of the cooling vents to an external watercooling system, that sits in your laptop bag for instance.
> now that would be cool
> ...



I agree.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 3, 2009)

my Dell XPS M1530 Laptop not overclocked or anything is idling at 
CPU- 74 C [lol]
GPU- 66 C
HDD- 38 C
Comp- 66 C


----------



## pmrdij (May 3, 2009)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> my Dell XPS M1530 Laptop not overclocked or anything is idling at
> CPU- 74 C [lol]
> GPU- 66 C
> HDD- 38 C
> Comp- 66 C


my lappy (due to battery failure) now sits as the media machine connected to my 42" LCD.  just upgraded to the newest Ubuntu and with this mod i did it is idling at 21C in 13C weather.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## skugpezz (May 13, 2009)

i have a laptop with a 780v chipset  (toshiba Satellite Pro L300D-136) what settings do i use in clockgen?


----------



## s4crificed (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi.

i'm trying to overclock Asus z99le (gl960). 
Clockgen seems to reed clock values, but is unable to set them. I used it with all of ppl's. It reads the clock, but when i want to change it and press "apply selection" - ClockGen thinks for few seconds and then clock goes back to defult value.

how can i fix it?

thanks


----------



## s4crificed (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, i found it out!

needed to use SETFSB and clock generator to ICS9LPR363DGLF

from 1596mhz i moved to 2169.4mhz

pcmark2004 from 3936 to 4921 (25% increase)

nice


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 4, 2009)

I would SO be doing this with my asus G50 but theres warrenty stickers on the processor screws, so i cant even pull it off in order to put some decent heat sink paste on. Def going to do it once the warrenty is out tho. May still do it... lol.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 16, 2009)

s4crificed said:


> Ok, i found it out!
> 
> needed to use SETFSB and clock generator to ICS9LPR363DGLF
> 
> ...



good man


----------



## Jon Freddy (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Due to the warm weather I brought out the ventilator into my room. Now I haven't really bothered to OC higher than 2.13 GHz with my intel Celeron M (1.73 Ghz) processor other than to watch some 720p MKV files, but I decided to make use of this opportunity to OC to the limit and make use of my ventilator which has a diameter of 14 inches.

I was running Disk Cleanup that utilizes 100% of my CPU when I had this idea. I put the ventilator next to my 12 inch lappy and increased the FSB slider to reach 2.13 GHz as starting point and watched the temperature as I increase the slider more and more. From experience, I know playing TF2 for a while makes my notebook as hot as *71* degrees C at a standard *1.73 Ghz* with its lonely 60 mm fan spinning. 

This is where things get interesting: While running Disk Cleanup and turning on my ventilator on max speed initially, I notice the temperature hovers around an amazing *63 degrees C * whilst sliding the FSB higher and higher, going beyond the 2.13 GHz. The next amazing thing is when I reach the whopping speed of *2.53 Ghz* and still hovering around the same temperature. Yeah. Increasing the slider beyond that, gives me no increase in frequency and that's my roadblock. Not a temperature, or a crash thingy. 

To put this 12 inch lappy to the real test, I started playing TF2 at a slightly lower frequency (as I know my IGP card shares the same heatpipe as my CPU) and after a while, checked its temperature (Ventilator setting was on its highest, producing a lot of noise); 63 degrees C. Not bad, so I increased its frequency to its max and ventilator on its lowest setting and it gave a satisfying result. 65 C.

Tried running 3D Mark but its giving me a crash I'm all too familiar with at a certain test, even w/o OC'ing. I know it's a RAM slight incompatibility thing, so it's not my CPU.


----------



## overclocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys I just bot a new laptop in specs << and i would love to overclock but this stupid thing will not overclock, nothing works i have tryed all the ati tools,rivatuner,and AMD gpu wont even open dunno y. Seeing as you guys all have laptops i thought i would post this here, hope you dont mind.


----------



## alexpr07 (Sep 25, 2009)

very nice, i was just looking for ways to overclock my laptop, found a lot of useful resources in this thread, thank you guys


----------



## -faal- (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi!

1) I have problems with overclocking my laptop Toshiba Satellite A200-1SJ. Chipset is Intel GM965. Processor is Intel Core 2 Duo T5450.
I'm using setFSB but I can't find correct PLL. I tried to overclock also with ClockGen and other programs but it wasn't successful.

2) I have already overclocked my graphics card ATI Radeon 2600 with AMD GPU Clock Tool, but after installing new driver with Mobility Modder it can't be overclocked. I tried to roll back previous driver, but nothing happened. When I enter values in AMD GPU Clock Tool and press Set Clocks, screen flashes for millisecond and clocks get back to default.

Any help would be appreciated and thanks!


----------



## pyro4lif (Oct 25, 2009)

hey guys i am trying to overcolock my laptop and i am having troubles with this pll stuff 
so i took my computer apart and i read on one of the chips ISL 6236 so i looked it up on google and its a lagit pll so i looked on clock gen and setfsb and that pll wasnt on there so what do i do now find one that is close to it? or what can some one give me advice other than it cant be doen 
thanks


----------



## somebody (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry but using the ISL 6236 to increase the FSB cant be done  simply because it's a voltage regulator / converter. If you try again then look out for the oscillator, usually a small brown or metal cased block with something like 14.3 (14.318MHz) written on it and the PLL should be close by.

Here's mine but remember PLL's come in a number of different types and packages so yours will probably not be the same.


----------



## pyro4lif (Oct 25, 2009)

somebody said:


> Sorry but using the ISL 6236 to increase the FSB cant be done  simply because it's a voltage regulator / converter. If you try again then look out for the oscillator, usually a small brown or metal cased block with something like 14.3 (14.318MHz) written on it and the PLL should be close by.
> 
> Here's mine but remember PLL's come in a number of different types and packages so yours will probably not be the same.



dude this helps alot i have looked online for some place that tells u how to find it but never found a detailed description like that I'ma go take my laptop apart again right now 
i saw that yesterday so i know were it is 
i believe my chip that looks like what you described said intel on it


----------



## somebody (Oct 26, 2009)

This url lists the different manufacturers so you might find this more useful to help looking for your PLL. 

http://www.cpu-cool.de/FSB.HTM


----------



## pyro4lif (Oct 26, 2009)

ok guys i found the pll chip (http://forum.notebookreview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39529&d=1255957840 this is a pic i found on the net) its a realtec rtm875t-606
now i would like help to know if i can get this puppy overclocked with out going to pin moding... 

so i got that now my problem is in NHC when i set my cpu stetting to max it says error in changing the cpu so what do i do now? can my core 2 Duo Processor T5600 even be overclocke

does setfsb change the speed of the cpu also?



i found this in another form http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=393027&page=20


----------



## somebody (Oct 27, 2009)

Now you know the PLL, but if you are having problems using setFSB it would be best finding a datasheet for the chip. Not always an easy task or sometimes even on the realm of impossibility. If we have no datasheet then we can try and read the data off the smbus, you should hopefully be able to do this with setFSB or RWEverything, and guess.

Changing the FSB (technically we're really changing the Bus Clock from which the FSB is derived) will change both CPU Speed and RAM speed. Too much speed will cause instability and crash your system. The faster your clocks the more power is required by the CPU so if adequate cooling is not available for the increase then overheating will occur.

I'm a little confused as to your statement about NHC, if you have previously reduced core voltage for each multiplier and now successfully increased BCLK (FSB) then you will probably run into instability problems and need to reduce the amount of overclock or increase core voltage. Be very careful increasing voltage though as this will increase power consumption, and consequently heat, much more than just increasing frequency. 

You might find using just the default voltages is sufficient to increase your overclock frequency to the point where cooling becomes an issue.


----------



## bissa (Oct 27, 2009)

I read the warranty on my HP laptop and they make it out to sound like it will turn into a small nuclear device if you even attempt to OC anything on it.


----------



## pyro4lif (Oct 28, 2009)

ok i understand alot better now for reading more and stuff yes i know about temps here are some screen shots 
can some one help me get this overclocked i sont think the set fsb is working cuz i change it but it doent chang on cpuz...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am able to get to about 2140 on my t7200 from 2.0.  only craps out because the memory gets clocked way too high, any way to oc the ram less using setfsb v2?


----------



## somebody (Oct 28, 2009)

bissa said:


> I read the warranty on my HP laptop and they make it out to sound like it will turn into a small nuclear device if you even attempt to OC anything on it.


hehe. With many manufactures trying to keep laptop sizes and costs down to provided a competitive product, a lot of today's laptops already run quite warm even hot so it's quite understandable they get a bit twitchy when overclock is mentioned. There's more than just the CPU and/or GPU that get stressed with overclocking . For my own laptop overclocking I tested it as much as I could for the first 2 weeks from new to make sure it didn't have any obvious problems, then decided the risk was very small of it failing in the one year warranty period or if it did I could probably fix it out of my own cost. Being a low entry level laptop helped that decision too. I guess what it comes down to would be if you can't afford to lose the laptop, don't take the risk.



pyro4lif said:


> ok i understand alot better now for reading more and stuff yes i know about temps here are some screen shots
> can some one help me get this overclocked i sont think the set fsb is working cuz i change it but it doent chang on cpuz...


Some PLL's have a pin set by pull-up resistor for locking the programmable registers, if that's the case then it will likely require a hardware modification. Did you have any luck finding the datasheet for the rtm875t-606?



Bluefox1115 said:


> I am able to get to about 2140 on my t7200 from 2.0.  only craps out because the memory gets clocked way too high, any way to oc the ram less using setfsb v2?


If you can not set the timing for RAM in the BIOS then you might be able to set the RAM speed using spdtool to a lower clock. This tends to work best if you have 2 or more modules as only one needs to be flashed then BIOS should pull the speed of the others down to match the slowest module. If the flash doesn't work and the laptop wont boot you can take the flashed module out and boot off the good one. Once booted the clocks to the now empty SODIMM socket should be off so you can reinsert and re-flash. Be careful though, what ought to happen and what it actually does happen can be two different things.

EDIT: You could first of all try memset to increase latency but you might find CAS is locked.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah it's ddr2-667 and locked at 5-5-5-18 I believe. I'm thinking of grabbing a 4GB kit of ddr2-800 so  that should work itself out? With that said I think I should be able to get to around 2200 or so with stock voltages?


----------



## pyro4lif (Oct 29, 2009)

somebody said:


> Some PLL's have a pin set by pull-up resistor for locking the programmable registers, if that's the case then it will likely require a hardware modification. Did you have any luck finding the datasheet for the rtm875t-606?



some one got a successful overclock with the same pll and processor and created this thread http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=429717

so any one with RTM875t-606 pll and wants to pin mod overclock go to think link above


----------



## lmlim (Nov 1, 2009)

*Need Help OC'ing my ASUS F83SE Laptop.*

Hi,

I just got my new decent laptop, asus F83SE comes with C2D P8700 and ATI 4570.
I had tried setfsb and alike but dont know my PLL chip in my laptop. Also want to OC my ATI too if possible. I tried ATItool, but it didnt work. Yes i have used Mobility Modder also.

Is there any kind soul can help me? Thanks in advance.

BTW, I'm using Win 7 x64.

Cheers.


----------



## lmlim (Nov 1, 2009)

BTW : I never had ATI vid card before. so this is my first ATI card in my life.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2009)

figured i would join this thread






stock is 1200mhz@.9v OC is 1560mhz@.8v

on my gateway netbook 

any ideas on the X1270 atitools & etc dont work on it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok I got a new laptop with an AMD Turion M500 @ 2.2Ghz whats a successful method of upping the clocks on this?


----------



## patheticcockroach (Dec 29, 2009)

On my Asus M50Vn I've only been able to OC the GPU (GF 9650M GT)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v6b2f/
Didn't find a way to OC the CPU yet (C2D P8600)


----------



## somebody (Dec 30, 2009)

cdawall said:


> stock is 1200mhz@.9v OC is 1560mhz@.8v


Hey, that's cool. A 30% overclock with practically the same power draw as stock (% increase in power draw at full load over stock). Congrats. 

Sorry, I know next to nothing about AMD / ATi. 

For the Asus laptop have you tried setFSB for CPU overclocking?

Saw a hint that ICS9LPR362AGLF or ICS9LPR363DGLF may be the PLL you want. If it's locked you may have to do some hardware modding.


----------



## patheticcockroach (Dec 30, 2009)

somebody said:


> For the Asus laptop have you tried setFSB for CPU overclocking?


Yeah I tried that, but I don't know my clock generator...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2010)

w00t just letting u know i followed the guide to enable mobility OC's for my xpress 200m Great stuff thanks for the help in letting me acheive 7x gold trophies for best in hardware class in HWbot. more to come.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 25, 2010)

Still on the lappy Sol bugga as for me thought about oc me lappy but since ill most likely unless something comes up go desktop i think ill pass.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Still on the lappy Sol bugga as for me thought about oc me lappy but since ill most likely unless something comes up go desktop i think ill pass.



ya system is still dead  i has a sad


----------



## Triprift (Jan 25, 2010)

Least ya got a lappy it would sad for many of us if ya coudnt get on here.

Bit of topic here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Least ya got a lappy it would sad for many of us if ya coudnt get on here.
> 
> Bit of topic here.



for you trip ill send my mem and mobo out today


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 25, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> w00t just letting u know i followed the guide to enable mobility OC's for my xpress 200m Great stuff thanks for the help in letting me acheive 7x gold trophies for best in hardware class in HWbot. more to come.
> 
> http://colardyn-it.be/storage/signature_u9565.png



I owned 3 or 4 trophies for my old lappy's overclocks. Too bad I over heated it to the point of death. Still got $ for the parts 

What lappy are you on? MacBook? Lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I owned 3 or 4 trophies for my old lappy's overclocks. Too bad I over heated it to the point of death. Still got $ for the parts
> 
> What lappy are you on? MacBook? Lol



LOL macook ya right sorry no starbucks for me thanks. (not a mac fan) Dell 1501


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 25, 2010)

Come on you know you like a Carmel Moca Light Latte every once in a while.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I've tried everything I could on the 1st page to try and overclock either my Athlon II Turion or 4200 Mobility and nothing seems to work. I got MSI after burner to read my clocks but When I slide the bar and hit apply it does nothing. 

Any tips some1 here must have overclocked 1 or the other and can share the knowledge of how he did it.


----------



## bekicd (Feb 7, 2010)

Ati tolls don't se my clocks!! What can i do about that?
ati radeon mobility HD 2400


----------



## rage (Feb 12, 2010)

hi i am going to give it a shot as well. i have an ancient HP ze5500.
its a pentium 4 mobile 2.3 Ghz 512KB. with an ati igm (cant remeber the number) video chip.
in atitool, it's able to produce a stunning avg 8 fps
it runs stock 180 Mhz, got it to 240 easy but no performce gain due to 100% cpu load.

i already ripped the thing apart, cleaned the fans and heatsinks and applied some artic silver.
i has dual fans and cooling system looks great imo.

bios realy won't let me change anything, so the software tools will come in realy handy.
i tryed to copy the bios, and tryed to open it in phoenix bios editor, wont open it
it's phoenix, but isnt reconised as one. anyone got expiriance on this?

got to sort out some problems first btw, i keep getting bsod, i think there's a crappy driver.
when running safe mode no problems.

when i get results il post back


----------



## roast (Feb 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've tried everything I could on the 1st page to try and overclock either my Athlon II Turion or 4200 Mobility and nothing seems to work. I got MSI after burner to read my clocks but When I slide the bar and hit apply it does nothing.
> 
> Any tips some1 here must have overclocked 1 or the other and can share the knowledge of how he did it.



What model laptop is it?


----------



## jcmarfilph (Mar 13, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok I got a new laptop with an AMD Turion M500 @ 2.2Ghz whats a successful method of upping the clocks on this?




I wanna do this thing too. Ive got Turion M520

I guess our last hope would be the next release of AOD which will support overclocking 
in Champlain.


----------



## ajnauron (Apr 22, 2010)

*ATI Mobility Radeon and MSI Afterburner*

For the dudes with ATI Mobility Radeon cards using MSI Afterburner:

Download GPUTool to an accessible folder and run it. Download MSI Afterburner (even if you already have Afterburner on your PC make sure you have it updated to the latest version). Navigate to the folder you installed it to (usually C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner) and open the MSIAfterburner.cfg file using Wordpad. Find the following setting:


```
EnableUnofficialOverclocking	= 0
```

and change it to:


```
EnableUnofficialOverclocking	= 1
```

Copied from here.


----------



## XeoNoX (Apr 22, 2010)

Overclocking your laptop is asking for trouble, especially if it already running hot wich alot of laptops do, its like asking for some KFP


----------



## BeastMasterLove (May 24, 2010)

Hello everyone ! I am new here and i had read allmost all pages on this thread. I have installed setfsb on my laptop Acer 7520 with Turion TK 55 (ATHLON X2 1800 Mhz). I have tested all the pll chips that are in the list, and they are many...took me 1 hour... but none worked...Can somebody help me next? I mean Acer is a very common laptop, maybe someone allready did overclock it. Have a nice day !


----------



## somebody (May 26, 2010)

BeastMasterLove said:


> maybe someone allready did overclock it.



Try looking here.

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/20342-trouble-overclocking-try-this-ntune-needed/?


----------



## BeastMasterLove (May 26, 2010)

LOL, when i said "can somebody help me ? " i didn`t imagine that SOMEBODY will help me . Thankyou Somebody ! It realy helped me, that guy had exactly my laptop model. So i had installed NTUNE and it works like a charm. I have placed on my desktop 2 shortcuts of the "overclocked mode" and for the "basic mode" so i can switch anytime to the other state. So now i can go from 1800 MHz to 2250 MHz in a second. Everything works better now. I must mention that i am on Windows 7-64 bit , and there are a lot of my old stuff notworking on it. I had to put a shortcut of the "ntune service.exe" file in win Startup folder for that the soft starts with windows (other Win7 blurrs)...I didn`t overclock the videocard because it was allready hot when forced to 100 percent. In 2 words - total success !


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

Wish I could OC my Processor in my Laptop, Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1 with a Gallatin Core (Northwood Extreme/ 2MB L3) P4 at 3.4GHz HT (Win 7 Detects it at 3.39 which is bogus when Win XP detects at 3.4GHz) Trust me this Thing has 3 fans in it.


----------



## BeastMasterLove (Jun 7, 2010)

Already lots of people overclocked theyr laptops. It`s harder cause we used to do that in BIOS, on laptops you can rarely do that. In my case i use it now in the place of the desktop computer and everything in plus is wellcome as working power. When its about netbooks, we are using them i guess mostly for internet. And it will be very hard to see an improvement about surfing on the net. Usualy the internet works bad because of the link, the speed you get the signal from the internt provider. Even with a powerfull computer , its no improvement if you have a slow link. So i believe its no use to overclock a netbook, i`d better try use the power form the cells more efficient so that i`ll have even more workingtime with no powerplug. Many times, getting a better wireless signal (by moving closer to the router or reorientate the netbook) will dramaticaly improve netsurfing on the netbook. Would anybody use the netbook to create mp3`s from waves? Or xvid`s from dvd`s ? Low chances cause netbooks don`t usualy have CDs or DVDs in it.


----------



## jrgerryd (Jun 19, 2010)

OC'ing a laptop??? WTF! i'm afraid i would damage it. anyway, you guys are cool.


----------



## Aaron_C (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

i have been trying to follow the guide (I have a HP nx9420) with an ATI mobility x1600.  Trying to trick it into think it is just a regular ati card.  I have gotten stuck @ step 3.  I modded the drivers of the one i downloaded but i don't know how to install them through the control panel I can't see a way to do that. Every i uninstall my old driver and wipe clean of it and restart, the computer automatically reinstalls the driver so it is a mobility card again.  I don't know what to do at this stage to unlock the card.  I appreciate all the help!



theonetruewill said:


> 1) Download latest Catalyst/display drivers.
> 2) Mod them http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool/
> 3) Install from Windows control panel (Start> Control Panel> display driver, searching them MANUALLY into the .INF that you can find into the modded MODDED ATI DRIVER - select x1600 or x1650 (no mobility)
> 4) Restart
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2010)

go to device manager. display adapter click drop down arrow. right click on card go to properties. driver tab. update driver.


----------



## Aaron_C (Jul 10, 2010)

I found the .INF and installed it correctly and then restarted.  Then went back into the device manager and it still says that the card is a mobility radeon x1600.  Is that ok?  I thought it was suppose to say just Radeon x1600


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2010)

Aaron_C said:


> I found the .INF and installed it correctly and then restarted.  Then went back into the device manager and it still says that the card is a mobility radeon x1600.  Is that ok?  I thought it was suppose to say just Radeon x1600



you wont know for sure until you try clocking it.


----------



## Aaron_C (Jul 10, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> you wont know for sure until you try clocking it.



I tried to bump the core clock from 425 MHz to 500 MHz and hit apply then I hit bench again.  Then it said that the core was still at 425....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2010)

are you sure you unchecked signed drivers and picked the right one from the list?


----------



## Aaron_C (Jul 10, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> are you sure you unchecked signed drivers and picked the right one from the list?



under the driver info in device manager, the driver is not signed.  Are you asking if i picked the correct driver from the list online? or the correct .INF file?

I also tried to set the clock in ATI tool and when i hit tried the screen flickered in a checkerboard pattern then went black and nothing happened after that.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2010)

Aaron_C said:


> under the driver info in device manager, the driver is not signed.  Are you asking if i picked the correct driver from the list online? or the correct .INF file?
> 
> I also tried to set the clock in ATI tool and when i hit tried the screen flickered in a checkerboard pattern then went black and nothing happened after that.....



yup it worked then. it means it oc'd wasnt stable then the driver restarted which brought you back to default. try smaller jumps


----------



## Aaron_C (Jul 10, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> yup it worked then. it means it oc'd wasnt stable then the driver restarted which brought you back to default. try smaller jumps



smaller jumps (in setting the clock) in ATI tool or ATI tray tools?

I've read people jumping my card from 425 to 550+ for the core....? I have tried to find max core and max memory but the same things happen, the black screen comes up and nothing else happens.  It's version 0.24 (i read it was the good one).


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2010)

Aaron_C said:


> smaller jumps (in setting the clock) in ATI tool or ATI tray tools?
> 
> I've read people jumping my card from 425 to 550+ for the core....? I have tried to find max core and max memory but the same things happen, the black screen comes up and nothing else happens.  It's version 0.24 (i read it was the good one).



every card is diffirent what other people do need to be taken with a grain of salt. if you cant go 1mhz then you cant go 1mhz and the card wont clock.


----------



## Aaron_C (Jul 10, 2010)

Alright... I tried 0.26 instead and it works better.. But i can't save the program.  When i go to set the clock here, it just reverts back to the original (80.95/71.10) (core/mem)....


----------



## jcmarfilph (Jul 11, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1286616

latest SetFSB.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone tried overclocking the i3 330m yet?

cant get none of the fsb programs to work


----------



## dr_dream (Aug 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> anyone tried overclocking the i3 330m yet?
> 
> cant get none of the fsb programs to work


me neither and I was interesed in some overclocking results for the Core i3 330M


----------



## wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

I lucked out with the core i5 540M, stock 2.53ghz and turbo is up to 2.93 for two core and 3.06 for one, and it never seems to go below about 2.80 when on AC power.

I'd still like to know how I might get to OC'ing it properly, as I cant get clockgen/setfsb to work.

I've had tremendous luck with the Mobility 5650 however, stock clocks are 550mhz core 800mhz memory, and shes rock solid at 700mhz core 950mhz memory, and I'm still pushing


----------



## allsista (Aug 16, 2010)

i have this specs intel(R) pentium(R) Mprocessor 2.00ghz, 1gb ram(lazy to upgrade to 2gb) ATI x700 graphic card.. its a laptop btw.. just needed some advice, should i over clock it or should not?


----------



## wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

allsista said:


> i have this specs intel(R) pentium(R) Mprocessor 2.00ghz, 1gb ram(lazy to upgrade to 2gb) ATI x700 graphic card.. its a laptop btw.. just needed some advice, should i over clock it or should not?



you'll have very little to gain from overclocking a laptop with these kind of specs, in your shoes I probably wouldn't bother... this laptop will have a hard time playing any game thats moderately recent.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll be hangin' over here in the next couple of days. I have a new Lenovo y560 on it's way, and it needs to be tweaked.


----------



## tom9021 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, i signed up just for this.

Basically, i have never overclocked anything before, though i know a bit about it.

My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1750

Core 2 duo 2.2ghz
ATI mobility radeon HD 4330
4 GB DDR2
500 GB 5200rpm

When i first got it i ran Fallout 3 and Oblivion ok (i.e it was playable and i have quite high standards, i never noticed it being at all laggy, completed them both, played a lot)

Now, almost a year later they run too badly for me to play. I see pretty much no difference when i change the settings. I have decided to try to overclock it (if you think i can and it would be worth it) I use my laptop a lot. I install/download/remove a lot of things. (Should i try a registry cleaner?)

So any advice? Either on making my laptop faster without OC or how to OC it?

Thanks


----------



## silkstone (Dec 4, 2010)

If i were you i would save any important data and do a format and re-install one of the "lite" versions of windows 7 that you may be able to find floating about.

Doing this tho, depends on u not having anything you can't replace.

The second option is to get some registry cleaner software along with other software performance tools (Defragger). You'll need to check the startup stuff through msconfig.exe and look thru the services manager to see if everything loading up when u boot is needed.



tom9021 said:


> Hi, i signed up just for this.
> 
> Basically, i have never overclocked anything before, though i know a bit about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 11, 2010)

finished upgrading my netbook

low power setting ~5.5 watts





normal setting ~11 watts (stock chips consumption was 12 watts@1.2ghz)





pretty maxed out ~18 watts (might go outside and go for 2.5ghz sub zero temps should allow it)






the last one is a little much for my netbooks cooler i need some kind of cooling mod to make it work...


----------



## Szasza (Dec 28, 2010)

Is there any way to the Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 card with larger series of amendments into bios?


----------



## Dmugen (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to overclock this laptop:

Dell Studio

- Intel Core 2 DUO T5850, 2.16GHz
- 2GB memory
- ATI Mobillity Radeon HD 3650 256MB
- 17" monitor
- Windows 7 ultimate 64

I have tried quite a few of the programs mention in Page 1 but they just don't work, I get errors, missing driver and some just don't open nothing happens.

Thanks


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmm, anyone tried overclocking a G73JH? Just got one earlier today and decided to overclock both the CPU and the GPU.

According to http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5870.23073.0.html they scored between 12,304 and 13,534 on laptops with the same video card on 3dmark06.

I got 12,508 stock, but managed 14,043 after overclocking.

This likely about all that can be squeezed from the card or has anyone managed to get more from a similar setup?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 21, 2011)

If you feel like you're close to it's max power, just push it up in small increments, tweak the ram a bit if you can. Cards will vary so some might be worse some might be better depending on your luck.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 22, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> If you feel like you're close to it's max power, just push it up in small increments, tweak the ram a bit if you can. Cards will vary so some might be worse some might be better depending on your luck.



Raising the GPU Core to 875, or the VRAM to 1175 caused artifacting, and there wasn't a substantial gain from 825 to 850 or 1125 to 1150 either so went with 825/1125 (stock was 700/1000) there to play it safe. CPU Though I imagine can go higher, used setfsb, but only have the shareware version at the moment, so was only able to raise 00h, 10h isn't editable without paying, but raising 00h from 29 to 41 raised the base clock rate from 1600 mhz to 1755 mhz so far and appears plenty stable.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 22, 2011)

Nauzhror said:


> Raising the GPU Core to 875, or the VRAM to 1175 caused artifacting, and there wasn't a substantial gain from 825 to 850 or 1125 to 1150 either so went with 825/1125 (stock was 700/1000) there to play it safe. CPU Though I imagine can go higher, used setfsb, but only have the shareware version at the moment, so was only able to raise 00h, 10h isn't editable without paying, but raising 00h from 29 to 41 raised the base clock rate from 1600 mhz to 1755 mhz so far and appears plenty stable.



I've been in your same situation with my GO 7950GTX, going any higher will just be a waste of time if it doesn't even give benchmark improvements. As for SetFSB, I did donate for it to try overclocking my mobile i5s, didn't work but I still didn't regret donating towards it. 

What I did when I was at the point of max OC on my laptops, was bring SPDtool in the mix and tweak my ram modules. It would be safe to test on 1 chip other than 2 (if you have 2), so if the system becomes unbootable, you put the "untouched" stick in and both chips use its values since it would be at lower clocks/timings.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmm, possible to overclock 1066 mhz DDR3 to 1333 mhz, or is SPDTool just meant for altering timings and not the actual speed of the RAM?
EDIT: Doesn't seem to work on my motherboard anyway so moot questions it seems.


----------



## vladmire (Dec 7, 2011)

i'll try this on my acer 4738zg^^ lol. i hope it'll work. still, my gpu temp is whooping 92deg using furmark max temp T_T


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello. I have HP nw8240 with ICS954215AG and none of the listed programs supports this clock generator. Any advice what to do? SoftFSB 1.7 supports PLL inport. Does anyone knows how to create my own pll inport file?


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 31, 2011)

Try contacting the developer of SetFSB, I'm sure he'll look into it.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Dec 31, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Try contacting the developer of SetFSB, I'm sure he'll look into it.



He refused even to talk to me prior to payment. So I don't know even if this clock generator support software control via system management bus. And I'm not comfortable about buying license key for software that is useless for me.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 2, 2012)

He takes time even to process the payments themselves, so I wouldn't be too sure he won't answer if he takes his time. About SoftFSB, I have no idea...it seems like an old tool, I haven't even heard of it. Hopefully someone around here has and maybe can give you some assistance.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2012)

this thread needs updating for modern hardware and software.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 13, 2012)

We'll need assistance with that, dear moderator.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 27, 2012)

I would love to lower the voltage on my i3. Does anyone have any idea what program I could use?


----------



## Shadow565 (Apr 18, 2012)

silkstone said:


> I would love to lower the voltage on my i3. Does anyone have any idea what program I could use?



have you tried the programs on the first page?

Anyone got any good programs or limits for OCing a Compaq C700 Celeron 550 Dual-Core 2.00Ghz?

Planning on going upto 2.10 for both cores hopefully not causing any problems as the inbuilt cooling is actually quite good on it.


----------



## hinchie (Apr 27, 2012)

*help?*

can someone help me please?

Im trying to overclock my toshiba satellite c660-13r, but cant find my pll listed in any of the OC softwares.

my pll is RTM890N-631-GRT :shadedshu


----------



## hinchie (Apr 27, 2012)

i imagine specs would help:

type : Intel® Celeron® Processor 925
clock speed : 2.30 GHz
Front Side Bus : 800 MHz
2nd level cache : 1 MB


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone know why my laptop doesn't boot at room temp but when I blow hot air in the vents via a blow dryer it boots up? 

Otherwise I get a CPU is Malfunctioning error via the LED lights. 

Its so odd, I opened it up and put thermal paste but still have the same issues. Its a HP DV4.


----------



## Staxed (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm just starting the process of learning how to overclock my Laptop (ASUS G60jx).  I was reading the first post here, and trying to select the program to use for overclocking my CPU and GPU, but most of the links in the first thread don't work and have not been updating.

Anyone mind filling me in on the more current recommended programs?  I did a site search, but I figured I'd ask here to insure I get the current recommended programs that work best for laptops.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2012)

Staxed said:


> I'm just starting the process of learning how to overclock my Laptop (ASUS G60jx).  I was reading the first post here, and trying to select the program to use for overclocking my CPU and GPU, but most of the links in the first thread don't work and have not been updating.
> 
> Anyone mind filling me in on the more current recommended programs?  I did a site search, but I figured I'd ask here to insure I get the current recommended programs that work best for laptops.  Thanks in advance!



if its AMD, try K10stat. i dont know anything about intel laptop OCing.


----------



## Staxed (Jun 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> if its AMD, try K10stat. i dont know anything about intel laptop OCing.



Thanks for the response, I've got an Intel though.


----------



## N-Gen (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, Staxed, for the cpu SetFSB lists it as supported. http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/

AFAIK in the program settings, you don't have to choose a PPL number per se as it displays the laptop name.

For the GPU I'd try MSI's Afterburner at first. You might need a modified GPU driver as the clocks might be locked. If all else fails you can attempt to bios mod the GPU, it's the road I had to take in order to be able to upgrade my drivers.

Good luck.


----------



## storm-chaser (May 6, 2018)

I just joined this forum today and happened across this post. I feel it is my duty to update it  
Lenovo T61p - 15.4" - Intel X9000 Core 2 Extreme CPU - 4GB 667Mhz RAM @ 4-4-4-12. 60GB SSD - Custom BIOS - Stock CPU cooler 
Using ThrottleStop 8.5 I was able to unlock the Core 2 Extreme CPU and overclock to 4.0Ghz (200 x 20)
I use TPFanControl v62 to mitigate heat and manage CPU fan speed. 
I also use ThrottleStop to undervolt the CPU. For the most part, I have it running 3.4Ghz @ 1.2125v to keep temps under control. 
I used AIDA64 CPUID to capture a screenshot as well as a screenshot from the ThrottleStop program window. No! Could this be the first T61 to shatter the 4.0Ghz barrier?


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 7, 2018)

One better, going for the 21x multiplier which equals 4.2 Ghz with a massive 1.5v core. Running at this setting requires the fan to be spinning at 100%.


----------



## M0rafic (Apr 2, 2019)

I feel I have a handicap using a laptop that was notorious for cooking itself and has had two motherboards replaced by Dell. It died at 3 months old and again about 12 months later.....  So I very much doubt if I can get to close 4Ghz   Anyway If you hadn't guessed it's an XPS m1330 and it gets HOT!!! Even without an X9000 in it  I have never tried to get past 3.4GHz as per below but I shall give it a go.


----------



## Jetlee (May 27, 2019)

Hi I have a Lenovo ideapad y710 that I picked up from a guy for about 60$ us now that I got it I found that it has a overclocking switch to the right and it works just fine but I wanna push it more just to the max I bought it just to fool around but I found this is a much more interesting machine than I thought it's quite old it has a core 2 extreme processor and 4gb DDR2 RAM and a ATI Radeon mobility hd2600 and 4.1 Dolby digital surround sound anyone got some ideas on how to push this thing to it's max I just wanna see what it can do please help


----------



## Dranzule (Nov 14, 2021)

Had a few adventures considering an Intel Laptop overclock before actually trying it. So, here's what I learned. It may help somebody, even if this thread is tad old.
I'm running an Acer Aspire F5 573 723q(based on i7 6500u/Intel HD 520). I have an InsydeH20 Rev 5.0 Unlocked BIOS, it is not modded though, it's the original Acer one. Version 1.27;
Most Acer laptops, from my own experience and digging have the Advanced/Power tabs hidden and can easily be unlocked by learning what's the specific lock used by the manufacturer. That will involve a little digging and testing. Mine revolves around powering off the laptop, holding Fn + Tab, then powering it on, and entering the BIOS by spamming F2 before the Acer logo appears(Yeah, requires good reaction timing). My digging shows that these advanced menus being hidden rather than non-existant is much more common than many believe.

Before considering if it's doable(heat and power brick), I considered if it's possible. At first, two things came to mind: the multiplier, and the BCLK.
Since in Skylake PCI became independent from the BCLK(sorta?) and I was running early DDR4 RAM(2133mhz) I could try my luck and increase the BCLK. Except I found no way to do this, as even my unlocked BIOS can't mess with the Intel ICC profiles. Software such as SetFSB didn't work either, changes didn't get applied. Which lead me to discard the possibility of even being able to mess with the BCLK without doing BIOS modding. As I have no programmer or SOCLI8 to mess with the BIOS(nor an spare device to actually fix the BIOS, lol) I gave up. Even if I could mess with it, I'd probably get caught up by the Intel ME(Management Engine). This little thingy doesn't tolerate even a few mhz and I'd probably get 50mhz at best, while being lucky if my BIOS didn't get messed up.

So, my only option was the multiplier. And you probably know how this went. OEM BIOS'es don't have multiplier settin-... oh. almost not.
I have access to the Flex Ratio Override and Turbo Override settings, that would allow me to mess with Base/Turbo speeds(Base 2.5, Turbo 3.1), but setting any illegal value registered by the CPU will either not allow me to type the value or the BIOS will just reset the value itself. Welp. Was an good attempt. My last clutch is the Overclocking Performance Menu.

Insyde "Power > Power & Performance > CPU - Power Management Control > CFG Lock" I could disable the Overclocking Lock and the CFG Lock, which hopefully exposed some memory addresses I'm not aware of(yeah, I'm not good with low level coding stuff, much less so with Firmware memory addressing). In the Advanced tab, I had an Overclocking Performance Menu which you can see in this same shot I've sent before.
For all except Uncore I can set Voltages, either Override or Adaptive mode, with either + or - offsets, and obviously, the offset/override values. For the CPU Cores, I can set Max OC Ratios, but can't mess with the multiplier. For the Ring, I can set a Min and Max OC Ratio. For the memories, I can mess with the frequency multiplier and all timings just fine, as well as voltages. For the iGPU, I can set Overclocking frequencies to both the Slice and Unslice, but those don't take effect. I can also give an "Extra Turbo Voltage" to them when they're running at higher frequencies(which is obviously the Turbo Mode they have).
I also have the IMON Scaling Support feature enabled and RSR disabled, as you may see on the shots.

One thing to point out is that, in the System Agent configuration menu inside the Advanced Tab, I could mess with a few settings for the iGPU, like "Gfx low power mode" which I set to disabled and "Graphics IMON Turbo Current" which I set to the max, 31(legal values were only 14 to 31, seemingly).

As a last thing I found out, doing some digging I found manuals that included info about the GT - Power Management Control menu which I can't access. The menu is there, along CPU - Power Management Control, but if I try entering it, the BIOS becomes unresponsive. My external keyboard dies although the internal one seems to work just fine as I press Numlock/Caps lock/Scroll lock and my LED's in the external keyboard light up. The BIOS won't come back, I need to forcefully shut down and re-boot. I point this out as many manuals I found actually had an "GT Overclocking Support" setting inside it which is by default set as disabled, which may be the reason applying any value to the "GT Overclocking Frequency" on both the Slice and Unslice doesn't change anything. And even then, I'm not sure whether the Intel ME would tolerate it.

Hope this helps somebody. If anybody knows anything that could help me or if they need to ask anything, feel free to.


----------



## L-C (Nov 19, 2021)

That's very interesting, thanks! It would be nice to have all the known secret combinations to access the hidden menu on different manufacturers, i couldn't find a working one for my HP pavilion


----------



## Dranzule (Nov 24, 2021)

L-C said:


> That's very interesting, thanks! It would be nice to have all the known secret combinations to access the hidden menu on different manufacturers, i couldn't find a working one for my HP pavilion


Could you perhaps try this?


----------



## delshay (Nov 24, 2021)

Does anyone know of any software that can change the command rate? My old Acer Ferrari laptop BIOS is programmed for CMD 2 & there is no access to memory timings in the BIOS.  

 ..Windows 10 OS.


----------



## Dranzule (Dec 2, 2021)

I wonder if modding the VBios would allow me to mess with the iGPU clocks. I wanted to but couldn't find any resource(not for Skylake based Intel HD 520), anyway. Anyone has an clue?


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 4, 2022)

The best OC APU is the Llano compared with an HP Build, u can OC an A6 with 1,6 GHz Baseclock up to 3,4 GHz Allcore    

A6 3410MX Stock 1,6 GHz Allcore, OC 3,4 GHz Allcore
8GB DDR3
HD 6950M
IPS 1080p
DVD Drive, i replaced it with a BD Drive  

It was a really good Laptop for about 700$ on release.


----------



## ramjithunder24 (Apr 18, 2022)

Anyone have any recommendations on how to OC my RAM in my laptop? I have 2 sticks of 8Gb Hynix 1600MHz memory...


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 18, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> how to OC my RAM


You might be able to use the PowerCut feature in ThrottleStop 9.4.6 to run your CPU at its full rated speed indefinitely as long as heat is not an issue. This is the best way to get maximum performance out of a 5500U mobile CPU. I do not think RAM overclocking is possible on your laptop.


----------



## ramjithunder24 (Apr 19, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You might be able to use the PowerCut feature in ThrottleStop 9.4.6 to run your CPU at its full rated speed indefinitely as long as heat is not an issue. This is the best way to get maximum performance out of a 5500U mobile CPU. I do not think RAM overclocking is possible on your laptop.


Woah thanks a lot! By the way, are none of intels U-skew chips OC-able? I know that the U-skew is like ultra-low power consumption or something, and a lot of my old laptops also have U-skew chips.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 19, 2022)

Anyone tried ram overclock through write spd in thaiphoon burner? Often ram tuning can have the largest impact, my previous 6700HQ+1070 had full ram speed\timing control and I raised fps by 15% in some games just overclocking from 2133cl15 to 2400cl14 and tightening subs.

Afterburner is a godsend. I set flat curve from 1850@825mv and performance got about 5% higher while temps fell by a few degrees. 1800@800mv also worked, but performance dropped by 10%, temps by 10-15C (vram downclock).



unclewebb said:


> You might be able to use the PowerCut feature in ThrottleStop 9.4.6 to run your CPU at its full rated speed indefinitely as long as heat is not an issue. This is the best way to get maximum performance out of a 5500U mobile CPU. I do not think RAM overclocking is possible on your laptop.


You can write spd (do at own risk) if ram is not locked. I wouldn`t raise speed, but tightening timings can often boost performance by 10%+.


----------



## ramjithunder24 (Apr 19, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Anyone tried ram overclock through write spd in thaiphoon burner? Often ram tuning can have the largest impact, my previous 6700HQ+1070 had full ram speed\timing control and I raised fps by 15% in some games just overclocking from 2133cl15 to 2400cl14 and tightening subs.
> 
> Afterburner is a godsend. I set flat curve from 1850@825mv and performance got about 5% higher while temps fell by a few degrees. 1800@800mv also worked, but performance dropped by 10%, temps by 10-15C (vram downclock).
> 
> ...


Seems interesting...but I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about.

Do you mind explaining what "tightening timings" means? Thanks a lot for the info btw.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 19, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> Seems interesting...but I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about.
> 
> Do you mind explaining what "tightening timings" means? Thanks a lot for the info btw.


Some laptops have bios access to ram speed/timings. Example 3200 ram using cl22, rcd 22, rp 22. You can tune timings by lowering them, example to cl 18, rcd 19, rp 19 and get a performanceboost of a few percent. Many others can be changed that can boost speed.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 19, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> are none of Intel's U-skew chips OC-able?


Intel saves overclocking for their K series CPUs. Some of Intel's other CPUs might have some very limited overclocking features. None of the U series support overclocking.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> Woah thanks a lot! By the way, are none of intels U-skew chips OC-able? I know that the U-skew is like ultra-low power consumption or something, and a lot of my old laptops also have U-skew chips.


It's SKU, by the way - not skew


----------



## ramjithunder24 (Apr 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It's SKU, by the way - not skew


ooops ok thanks for correcting that lol


----------



## Dranzule (May 1, 2022)

ramjithunder24 said:


> Woah thanks a lot! By the way, are none of intels U-skew chips OC-able? I know that the U-skew is like ultra-low power consumption or something, and a lot of my old laptops also have U-skew chips.


Officially, not really, you can't. You could try BIOS modding(which is pretty risky) to perhaps get a few mhz by unlocking profiles as well as the OC menu(if it exists within), but the IME will be your biggest issue.


----------



## Magic Cube (Oct 10, 2022)

Maybe this belongs to here:

So I have been "testing" UniversalAMDFormBrowser. This tool can change UEFI options. I have been using this with my HP laptop which has Ryzen 5 4500U, Kingston 32GB(16GBx2) 2666MHz and Kioxia SSD. As notebook's own UEFI settings are minimal, with this tool I have managed to change options like:

-Memory from 2666MHz to 3200MHz. I haven't touched timings at all. Hwinfo reports memory speed as 3200MHz(1600 from tool) and default timings where changed. Setting memory speed to 3266MHz(1633 from tool) and more won't change.
-Stupid 2x NVMe speed limit changed to 4x(limit is there for battery life).

-I did play with AMD's power profiles. There are settings 10W, 15W, 25W, 35W, 45W... I did run tests(Geekbench and Cinebench R20&R23) but results were too mixed. Not gonna release those as pictures. CB23 multicore and Geekbench:

15W 5135 points/GeekBench Single 1084/Multi 5149
25W 5688 points/GeekBench Single 1128/Multi 5209
35W 5641 points/GeekBench Single 1121/Multi 5117
After reseting bios settings to default I did get 5727 points in R23. I did even shutdown and start after loading bios defaults, so this should use processors 15W profile and 2666MHz memory. So changing profile probably won't change anything.

I just writing this if someone is interested about UniversalAMDFormBrowser. There are a lot of settings in my HP laptop. These are just the ones I did change. There are memory settings, AMD STAPM, couple voltage settings and a lot more. All of the settings probably won't work but atleast some of them work. I also used this with Asus PN51 and tool works(starts) but there are just same settings as UEFI has, nothing extra. Also this boots with my Fujitsu Haswell workstation also. I just haven't changed any settings as there are no interesting settings.

Everything you do with this tool probably avoids warranty. I won't offer anykind of support, I didn't program this just found this utility from other forum. And there is possibility you won't have any extra settings show via this tool.

Edit. Added CPU-Z screenshots.


----------



## Magic Cube (Oct 19, 2022)

Magic Cube said:


> Maybe this belongs to here:
> 
> So I have been "testing" UniversalAMDFormBrowser. This tool can change UEFI options. I have been using this with my HP laptop which has Ryzen 5 4500U, Kingston 32GB(16GBx2) 2666MHz and Kioxia SSD. As notebook's own UEFI settings are minimal, with this tool I have managed to change options like:
> 
> ...



I did play more with the memory timings with this HP laptop. These are not optimized settings at all. Testing memory takes a lot of time, so I just tested couple values today. Also most values where in hexadecimal format in UniversalAMDFormBrowser, so I had think/calculate the value I wanted.

About values:
-3200MHz is max speed, anything more is just 3200MHz
-CL16 won't boot-> had to remove battery to reset
-I didn't play more with the primary timings just used 18 on them and I did run small memory test. tRAS probably goes lower, but just wanted to test other memory timings.
-tRFC 448 did boot, but laptop did shutdown middle of the memory testing. tRFC 464 works, stability is ? tRFC at 480, I did TM5 Extreme test 3 cycles succesfully
-tRC testing was short. Just didn't have more time to give this today

Overall atleast memory latency is lower and memory speed is increased according Aida64.


----------



## L-C (Dec 2, 2022)

This is a very nice tool, and no bios modding needed!

I just tried the memory overclock since hp put 2666 memory in my zen+ notebook, which defaults to 1200. Infinity fabrics also is reported to 1300 instead of 1200. Didn't tried other options since i don't have time right now di open the laptop and remove the battery if something goes wrong, i will just see if the little bit of ram speed will be useful, and maybe try to add some more.

Now if only will be possible to add some more juice to the integrated vega graphics, couldn't find any options regarding the iGPU clock speed, is there any? That would be amazing!


----------



## Taraquin (Dec 2, 2022)

Magic Cube said:


> I did play more with the memory timings with this HP laptop. These are not optimized settings at all. Testing memory takes a lot of time, so I just tested couple values today. Also most values where in hexadecimal format in UniversalAMDFormBrowser, so I had think/calculate the value I wanted.
> 
> About values:
> -3200MHz is max speed, anything more is just 3200MHz
> ...


Awesome! Does it work on any Ryzen laptop? I can help you tune the ram if you like?  I see that fclk\uclk etc is not synced. If you are able to sync them that would improve performance a lot!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Awesome! Does it work on any Ryzen laptop? I can help you tune the ram if you like?  I see that fclk\uclk etc is not synced. If you are able to sync them that would improve performance a lot!


^ This! It'll definitely help regular performance and gaming performance


----------



## Magic Cube (Dec 11, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Awesome! Does it work on any Ryzen laptop? I can help you tune the ram if you like?  I see that fclk\uclk etc is not synced. If you are able to sync them that would improve performance a lot!


I haven't looked this topic for a while.

This tool to work depends if manufacturer has either hidden most of the settings(like in my HP) or if those options are even made to bios menu. There are certain bios editors where you can see/change what settings your bios has. Cheaper Consumer HP laptops seem to show a lot of different settings. HP's and Lenovo's entry level business Ryzen notebooks don't have any settings to change, just the same settings as original bios has. 

You can also use bios editor to modify your settings and then try flashing modded bios. But it is not always that simple, as there are some protections, which can stop you from booting. I did try modding older Ryzen 5 2500u laptop. First I did backup of the bios. Edited bios image to disable Spread Spectrum. Flashed the modded bios and laptop didn't boot. Restored backup bios with external flasher and everything works.

This HP laptop is just my backup machine. If I need it someday&somewhere, I will use it. But If I can avoid using it. I use my desktop for everything, just so much faster(Ryzen 4500u vs 5950x). Also I don't have to listen that awful small fan. So haven't been so interested about changing fclk\uclk. I don't remember if those settings where available.

Story of this HP: I did get this HP because my couple months old 13.3" fanless(Pentium N5000) laptop's screen died. Seller's repair service didn't get replacement panel for it->Seller did ring to me and asked if I wanted something else to replace my fanless laptop. So I selected this HP for replacement. I still would like to have a cheap fanless laptop. No, I don't want ARM Chromebook, unless I can decide what OS to run on it.


----------

